# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  RU is working wonders on Hairloss Help

## Johny.track131

So i was just on hairloss help's experimental section and i noticed that many of them are saying that RU is basically a godsend and as is way better than propecia or any kind of finasteride, and some are even having regrowth! Why arent RU talks going around here? Anyone here tried it with results?

----------


## 2020

1) much more expensive than finasteride
2) taking a pill is much easier than using topicals
3) there are no RELIABLE RU suppliers... a lot of the time they send you "fake" RU

----------


## Johny.track131

1) how much does it cost per gram?
2) Sure, but some put minox 2 times a day, so the incentive's power is definitely there.
3) I'm hearing that Kane's good, right?
(This is plain curiosity, not a debate)

----------


## 2020

> 1) how much does it cost per gram?
> 2) Sure, but some put minox 2 times a day, so the incentive's power is definitely there.
> 3) I'm hearing that Kane's good, right?
> (This is plain curiosity, not a debate)


 not sure but when I was looking into it, people were telling me that it costs about $60-100 month for a decent daily dose

3) no idea but plenty of people get fakes no matter where they buy it from... there is no supplier that works 100% of the time

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

What I hate most of RU, is

1. You just don't know if you're gonna get a fake batch or real batch.
2. Not every one is a druglord who knows how to mix drugs on the triple beam balance or whatever instrument it is they use to to mix this stuff.
3. Finally, if you have not taken Chemistry classes, you'll just be following steps you read on the internet of how to make it, but you won't even know why you have to do something, or what's going on. And that could be dangerous to your health.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> What I hate most of RU, is
> 
> 1. You just don't know if you're gonna get a fake batch or real batch.
> 2. Not every one is a druglord who knows how to mix drugs on the triple beam balance or whatever instrument it is they use to to mix this stuff.
> 3. Finally, if you have not taken Chemistry classes, you'll just be following steps you read on the internet of how to make it, but you won't even know why you have to do something, or what's going on. And that could be dangerous to your health.


 Dont understand why they dont market this product properly.

It clearly works.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Dont understand why they dont market this product properly.
> 
> It clearly works.


 If the drug actually had an actual company behind it, selling it in the U.s, 100% legit, I would try it.

With a name like RU 543694644986776907074057, sounds more like a Star Wars character than a hair loss treatment.

----------


## Johny.track131

All of your stated problems are understandable, but if it works, and we know it, and has no sides, and saves your hair (and even regrows some (which has happened to many)), wouldnt it be worth the hassle? Other than the probablilty of a fake batch, mixing it doesnt require specialists, we are all laymen with a common problem and so are the folk at hairloss help, not all of them took a chemistry major, so if it's working for them, should we try it as well? I hear that Kane has a really really high probability of getting a good batch, and that mixing isnt that hard (sucks that it has to be done everyday, but 10 minutes a day dont hurt and are worth the great hair right?)

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> If the drug actually had an actual company behind it, selling it in the U.s, 100% legit, I would try it.
> 
> With a name like RU 543694644986776907074057, sounds more like a Star Wars character than a hair loss treatment.


 My thoughts exactly.

Dont know why no company is looking to sell it.

Clearly, there is money to be made.

----------


## Maradona

> 1) much more expensive than finasteride
> 2) taking a pill is much easier than using topicals
> 3) there are no RELIABLE RU suppliers... a lot of the time they send you "fake" RU


 Agree with 2020 100%. It's a big problem to find good RU.

As for patiently waiting, that's not true bro. All you need PG ALCOHOL and that's it, make a solution 70% 30%. People online make it sound complicated with their terms but that's basically it.

Also note that we haven't really got complaints on permanent sides with RU AND we are on the internet ERA. We should have had at least one dude complaining of limp dicks.

There have been sides but they go away easily because little is absorbed into the bloodstream if it happens.

I know a dude who had permanent ****ed up sides with FIN and he is on TESTOSTERONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY and he is using RU.

If he misses one day of application of RU, he sheds 200 hairs a day.

----------


## Johny.track131

So basically RU is the answer, but a really risky answer when buying it...

----------


## Maradona

> So basically RU is the answer, but a really risky answer when buying it...


 Not really, it can buy you time just like fin.

Definitely not the answer.

The answer is CB.

----------


## Johny.track131

But everyone is saying that it is way better than fin, so if fin buys 4-6 years, this should buy around 10... and 10 is way more than enough to find an answer by then right? And is CB being sold yet? or OC agonist thing in the other thread?

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Agree with 2020 100%. It's a big problem to find good RU.
> 
> As for patiently waiting, that's not true bro. All you need PG ALCOHOL and that's it, make a solution 70% 30%. People online make it sound complicated with their terms but that's basically it.
> 
> Also note that we haven't really got complaints on permanent sides with RU AND we are on the internet ERA. We should have had at least one dude complaining of limp dicks.
> 
> There have been sides but they go away easily because little is absorbed into the bloodstream if it happens.
> 
> I know a dude who had permanent ****ed up sides with FIN and he is on TESTOSTERONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY and he is using RU.
> ...


 The only problem with RU, is that if you are travelling, it makes way for a clumbersome solution to hairloss.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> But everyone is saying that it is way better than fin, so if fin buys 4-6 years, this should buy around 10... and 10 is way more than enough to find an answer by then right? And is CB being sold yet? or OC agonist thing in the other thread?


 CB is on the same boat as RU. You can only get it through some Japanese seller by email lol.

----------


## Maradona

> The only problem with RU, is that if you are travelling, it makes way for a clumbersome solution to hairloss.


 No solution for hairloss bro. If I have to stay home to keep my hair until histogen or CB make it to market, so be it.

There's a dude using RU on the hairline. I might just apply it on the hairline for the time being, my goal is to save my hair until future treatments come down.

----------


## Johny.track131

So i was just on Kouting China's website and they have all of these chemicals that we're talking about. i'm surprised someone hasnt just ordered them and tried em all. They have CB, RU, and the CRTH2 antagonist OC000459... Anyone have any idea on pricing?

----------


## Maradona

> CB is on the same boat as RU. You can only get it through some Japanese seller by email lol.


 CB is bullshit now, nobody should buy it.

The vehicle is not good enough. If you could get Cosmo to tell you their vehicle, then we would make it ourselves and we'd be happily applying a drug x3 as potent as fin AND TOPICALLY and doesn't even stop DHT, it simply destroys the AR receptors which is fukin great because there would be no SIDE effects at all from such treatment.

RU does the same thing, it targets AR receptors. not the enzyme and therefore not DHT.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Dont understand why they dont market this product properly.
> 
> It clearly works.


 Laziness maybe. If it's so effective and safe, put it through the FDA and get it approved and sell it legitimately. Not through some email like you're selling some illegal drug.

----------


## Maradona

> Laziness maybe. If it's so effective and safe, put it through the FDA and get it approved and sell it legitimately. Not through some email like you're selling some illegal drug.


 You can't really make money off of RU when you have fin on the market.

Also you can't really sell RU in a solution on CVS, only in powder form and store it in the freezer.

RU is same as fin or even less.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> CB is bullshit now, nobody should buy it.
> 
> The vehicle is not good enough. If you could get Cosmo to tell you their vehicle, then we would make it ourselves and we'd be happily applying a drug x3 as potent as fin AND TOPICALLY and doesn't even stop DHT, it simply destroys the AR receptors. 
> 
> RU does the same thing, it targets AR receptors. not the enzyme and therefore not DHT.


 I've been a member of *** since 2009, and have read about all of these promising [two lettered-followed by some numbers] drugs, and have read how good they can be. But the thing is I cant get them, and the only way I can get them is if I could afford it first of all, and if I was wiling to take the risk.

BTW I thought you said CB was the answer?

----------


## Maradona

> I've been a member of *** since 2009, and have read about all of these promising [two lettered-followed by some numbers] drugs, and have read how good they can be. But the thing I cant get them, and the only way I can get them is if I could afford it first of all, and if I was wiling to take the risk.
> 
> BTW I thought you said CB was the answer?


 It is if we could more info on the vehicle they used. We don't have a vehicle for CB. 

You can't just use water or rogaine in liquid form and mix with CB.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> You can't really make money off of RU when you have fin on the market.
> 
> Also you can't really sell RU in a solution on CVS, only in powder form and store it in the freezer.
> 
> *RU is same as fin or even less.*


 As in effectiveness?

I have read it's the same as fin. I don't get why it's so expensive.

----------


## Maradona

> As in effectiveness?
> 
> I have read it's the same as fin. I don't get why it's so expensive.


 Because nobody is producing it in mass amounts? 

I doubt it's the same as fin.

Fin works for almost everyone.

RU not for everyone.

You shouldn't worry man, you're on fin and I just saw your pics you don't even look like you have MPB If I were you I'd stay away from forums and be out there clubbing and hitting the women HARD.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Because nobody is producing it in mass amounts? 
> 
> I doubt it's the same as fin.
> 
> Fin works for almost everyone.
> 
> RU not for everyone.
> 
> You shouldn't worry man, you're on fin and I just saw your pics you don't even look like you have MPB If I were you I'd stay away from forums and be out there clubbing and hitting the women HARD.


 Finasteride works for me, but I wish it worked better.

Man that's the thing about my hair loss, I get mixed opinions about it. Some friends tell me it's not that bad, other friends tell me i'm bald, some forum members tell me it doesn't look that bad, others tell me i'm a NW3 and they can see some hair loss. 

Lol, so i'm all confused here, with the mixed opinions of every one. In my opinion, i'll have to side with those saying i'ma NW3 and that it is noticeable. Depending on which haircut I get, it can look different. But in the end, I definitely have the horse shoe pattern in the making. I can see it when I take a picture from the top with flash. And I definitely have a receded hairline and temples.

----------


## Johny.track131

But fin has sides, RU doesnt. And when RU works ... baby it works!! AND it has added regrowth possibilities.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> But fin has sides, RU doesnt. And when RU works ... baby it works!! AND it has added regrowth possibilities.


 Is there any one taking RU by itself, with pictures to prove that it really works?

Every one I see using RU is using a bunch of other stuff, like minoxidil, Toco 8, Nizoral, and a bunch of other stuff.

If an MPE'er can show 1 year of using RU by itself, and show pictures of either retaining hair, or improvement, then I would believe that RU is a good hair loss drug. I just can't go by word of mouth. Maybe when I was 17-18 I would. I would put on shit and piss if you told me it stopped hair loss[I actually wouldn't, it's just an exaggeration]. Not anymore.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> No solution for hairloss bro. If I have to stay home to keep my hair until histogen or CB make it to market, so be it.
> 
> There's a dude using RU on the hairline. I might just apply it on the hairline for the time being, my goal is to save my hair until future treatments come down.


 What if you have to travel for work?

----------


## Maradona

> What if you have to travel for work?


 Then you're ****ed but you know what guys. 

Do research and then come to your own conclusions, don't listen to me because I haven't tried but I have heard and read from forums in different languages that it has worked for some people and those are usually people who know their shit: vehicle, storage, how to apply it, their sources, etc. It's complicated.


I for one will try it and I will give you feedback on it coming from my own experience in a few months.

But if that's too complicated for you then by all means jump on the fin gun and see what happens. It's only 2 bullets out of 100 and even less for permanent sides.

Remember the RU treatment cost about 2$ a day if you do some calculations.

Good luck. I'll be back in a few weeks. Gotta move out of new jersey and get a real job lol.  :Cool:

----------


## WashedOut

Man I really hope CB comes out soon.

----------


## jpm

how come things like fluridil (Eucapil) can be marketed and sold without trails (not that I know of) and RU and CB all have to have like 5+ years of trails....

----------


## jpm

> how come things like fluridil (Eucapil) can be marketed and sold without trails (not that I know of) and RU and CB all have to have like 5+ years of trails....


 TRIALS!!! Damn predictive text!

----------


## clandestine

> 3) there are no RELIABLE RU suppliers... a lot of the time they send you "fake" RU


 http://www.mpbtreatments.com/

RU58841-Myristate (RUM)
http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...istate/2139179

RU58841 Premixed (Coming Soon)
http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...lution/1716974

EDIT: Well, someone over here should be trying this..

----------


## jpm

> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/
> 
> RU58841-Myristate (RUM)
> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...istate/2139179
> 
> RU58841 Premixed (Coming Soon)
> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...lution/1716974
> 
> EDIT: Well, someone over here should be trying this..


 still dubious if it will be legit and not just take your money and give you something else...i have no way of testing whether it is RUM or not!

----------


## Pate

> how come things like fluridil (Eucapil) can be marketed and sold without trails (not that I know of) and RU and CB all have to have like 5+ years of trails....


 Eucapil is getting marketed under special EU laws that allow it to be treated as a cosmetic, not a drug.

If they wanted to market it in the US I'm pretty sure they'd have to undergo trials to prove both safety and efficacy. 

CB won't be out for a while, but it is moving along steadily, which is exciting. It seems to be the only new anti-androgen actually being actively developed. Even ASC-J9 seems to have dropped off the radar.

Should get a CB update pretty soon because the Cosmo half-year results are coming up in about 5 weeks' time.

----------


## lilpauly

> Eucapil is getting marketed under special EU laws that allow it to be treated as a cosmetic, not a drug.
> 
> If they wanted to market it in the US I'm pretty sure they'd have to undergo trials to prove both safety and efficacy. 
> 
> CB won't be out for a while, but it is moving along steadily, which is exciting. It seems to be the only new anti-androgen actually being actively developed. Even ASC-J9 seems to have dropped off the radar.
> 
> Should get a CB update pretty soon because the Cosmo half-year results are coming up in about 5 weeks' time.


 my regimen: august2012 
NEOSH101: 7 
OC000459: 7 
Equol: 7 
fin:7: 
dut:7 
proxiphen:2 
cb-03-01: 2 
asc j9:7 
minox:7 
Bimatoprost:7 
AHK-CU: 7 
SWAMI RAMDEV PATANJALI KESH KANTI HAIR CLEANSER SHAMPOO,Herbal Chumket Hair Re-Growth Shampoorevita shampoo, , SBM Pure Leaf Juice Shampoo(Thiruthaali,swanson hair revitaling formula,msm, garlic pills, mens vitamin,bhringaraj oil Silica complex, glutathione, blck caster oil,garlic pills, aloe vera, almond oil, sesa oil,parachute ayur vedic hair oil.
 my goal is to attack hairloss from every anlge! this is my regimen going forward. i have had some success. i have gained .5 norwood and i have restored my hair density. my goal is to be a nw1 by october. in janurary i might get a fue. ihere are my results so far. i recenlty added asc and the resu;ts have been good
http://immortalhair.forumandco...2p45-hairline-regrowth

----------


## clandestine

> my regimen: august2012 
> NEOSH101: 7 
> OC000459: 7 
> Equol: 7 
> fin:7: 
> dut:7 
> proxiphen:2 
> cb-03-01: 2 
> asc j9:7 
> ...


 Where in gods name are you buying all these from? How do you acquire these products?

----------


## Conpecia

> Where in gods name are you buying all these from? How do you acquire these products?


 I'd also like to know.

Edit: it says August 2012. Perhaps it's a wishlist for a future regimen?

----------


## lilpauly

NEOSH101 i'm having indian source produce it and will be avail in august. OC000459 should actually be avil before august. everything else i'm currently using.

----------


## clandestine

> NEOSH101 i'm having indian source produce it and will be avail in august. OC000459 should actually be avil before august. everything else i'm currently using.


 You didn't answer my question; where did you buy 'everything else' from? Online? If so, where specifically?

Cheers

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> You didn't answer my question; where did you buy 'everything else' from? Online? If so, where specifically?
> 
> Cheers


 More to the point how the **** does he find the time to apply all of that?

----------


## lilpauly

> You didn't answer my question; where did you buy 'everything else' from? Online? If so, where specifically?
> 
> Cheers


 i bought if everything in a group buy. i buy in bulk i have a 1 or 2 year supply of everything!. asc j9 was kane and tested to be 99.999 pure. u can get ahk from mpbtreatments.com or immortal hair. ru either from kane mpbtreatments. proxiphen from dr proctor.

----------


## lilpauly

> More to the point how the **** does he find the time to apply all of that?


 i only apply cb-03-01 & proxiphen  2x week

----------


## clandestine

> just cant understand why it isnt on the market.. i mean if it worked as well for everyone as it does for me.. its basically a cure for hairloss..


 http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y

Question; What is kane? Who is kane? What does it mean when someone says they got RU from kane?

----------


## jpm

> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y
> 
> Question; What is kane? Who is kane? What does it mean when someone says they got RU from kane?


 I think he's a contact at one of these chemical companies.

----------


## Johny.track131

so RU keeps looking better and better but i read that it's main problem is that the receptors mutate after a certain time frame of use and they start being more sensitive to DHT, which takes away from RU's efficacy

----------


## cleverusername

> so RU keeps looking better and better but i read that it's main problem is that the receptors mutate after a certain time frame of use and they start being more sensitive to DHT, which takes away from RU's efficacy


 But they would become more sensitive to DHT whether or not you use RU, wouldn't they?

----------


## lilpauly

> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y
> 
> Question; What is kane? Who is kane? What does it mean when someone says they got RU from kane?


 Kouting Chem is kane some 1recently bought 20g for 450. That's almost 2 year supply for me

----------


## cleverusername

I was on the american source's site and I noticed they have the powder and a solution.  what do you guys think would be better? Obviously making it myself could be a chore. And i'm guessing they put in the optimal dosage of RU for each application.

----------


## Maradona

> I've been looking for a RU source as well. mpbtreatments  is getting it on the first of july. You guys think it's a legit source?


 If I were you I would wait for the american source, the problem with Kane is that they provide good batches sometimes hence you have people with really good results (shedding stopping cold turkey) and then the drug stops working for some people.

This could be one of two reasons:

1. The batches from Kane may not have been as pure as before and due to people applying only 50mg, less RU gets into your follicles.

2. People are not preserving their RU properly. It has to be well kept refrigerated and be free of moisture.

Definitely avoid OC, it was tested and it wasn't pure RU. It had a lot of impurities.

The American Source RU was tested and it was 99.9&#37; RU. I would have gotten on RU on march, in fact I was about to but did not trust the chinese RU. I'm willing to wait for the American Source, I ain't gonna **** with my RU. It's all i have left since fin ****ed me up BAD.





> Can someone tell me if RU has comparable sides to finasteride? Would love to try it out if I can.


 Usually people do not get sides from RU, if they do they usually go away in a day or two. Go ahead and look around forums for RU fuking up people bad, you will FIND not a single dude in the INTERNET complaining of permanent RU sides. We are talking about the INTERNET, not even people were making up permanent RU sides.

There is sides with RU that is true, but they are not permanent because of the following:

1. RU does not lower your DHT entirely from your body, it does not target DHT. You will have the same DHT before and after RU, it will not **** up your endocrine system.

2. Why? Because RU *only targets ANDROGEN RECEPTORS.* It binds to the AR receptors, kinda like changing their shape as an example so to speak. Therefore because of their  "NEW" shape, *DHT cannot BIND to your AR Receptors in your follicles* and *CANNOT start the DEGENERATIVE MPB PROCESS*. Your follicles WILL not shed, miniaturize anymore.

3. So Why do you get sides with RU? Because if RU gets into your Bloodstream (like minox), it will bind to AR receptors IN YOUR BODY other than your scalp. But these are AR receptors, not DHT.

The above is a problem with the CURRENT RU VEHICLE, but this will change soon. Last year I think somebody patented a new VEHICLE that not ONLY lowers RU absorption into your body but it increases efficacy. This new vehicle you can make, but it's hard to find the ingredients.

The american source will sell it, it's called the KB solution.

I'm getting on RU as soon as they open up shop. Hopefully in two weeks.




> I was on the american source's site and I noticed they have the powder and a solution.  what do you guys think would be better? Obviously making it myself could be a chore. And i'm guessing they put in the optimal dosage of RU for each application.


 In my opinion, it would be better to buy the solution without the RU and then the RU separately. 

I really don't wanna **** up with RU, it's expensive so it's safe to keep it refrigerated and the solution ready.

----------


## lilpauly

topicals are good for targeting hairlines. i gained nw.5 using topicals.

----------


## Maradona

> topicals are good for targeting hairlines. i gained nw.5 using topicals.


 dude are you marck? your regime kinda reminds of him..

Why the **** aren't you on RU anyways. I think that's very important if you wanna have a chuck norris regime, top 1 priority.

----------


## lilpauly

> dude are you marck? your regime kinda reminds of him..
> 
> Why the **** aren't you on RU anyways. I think that's very important if you wanna have a chuck norris regime, top 1 priority.


 lol yes. i wish i never picked marklc screen lol. it was college id name. anyways, myristate rum is just like ru.

----------


## cleverusername

> dude are you marck? your regime kinda reminds of him..
> 
> Why the **** aren't you on RU anyways. I think that's very important if you wanna have a chuck norris regime, top 1 priority.


 Yeah dude that's him. It's unbelievable. Not only did he keep hair but he gained a lower hairline. It's what made me even consider RU in the first place. 

And as for the KB solution and getting the Ru seperately, would I just mix the Ru in with the Kb solution or do i have to add other stuff in as well. (ethanol alcohol etc..)

----------


## cleverusername

> lol yes. i wish i never picked marklc screen lol. it was college id name. anyways, myristate rum is just like ru.


 Man I'd be proud haha. You pretty much beat hairloss for the time being

----------


## Maradona

> lol yes. i wish i never picked marklc screen lol. it was college id name. anyways, myristate rum is just like ru.


 Dang Bro, I remember you from the american source forums. Your regime is massive, I don't think you need all of that. The famous chuck norris regime.

What are your goals? You plan using all of that for life?

I think you should just get RU + CB + fin + BIT.

Do you plan lowering down your regime?

----------


## Maradona

> Yeah dude that's him. It's unbelievable. Not only did he keep hair but he gained a lower hairline. It's what made me even consider RU in the first place. 
> 
> And as for the KB solution and getting the Ru seperately, would I just mix the Ru in with the Kb solution or do i have to add other stuff in as well. (ethanol alcohol etc..)


 He is a negative norwood now. But I think he should get on RU and drop the RUM. RUM is still experimental, RU is pretty much proven internet wise and *I think RU and the KB solution will cause a revolution in the hair loss internet experimental community.
*
No you would only have to get the KB solution (which will be sold by the american source) and the RU either from kane or the american source.

I recommend getting both from the american source.

You only have to buy a digital scale and the KB solution besides RU. It's all you need. The KB solution has all the ingredients needed to make RU reach your follicles safely.

In fact, I'm thinking of buzzing my hair to take advantage of most of my RU.

My main goal is to use RU until histogen comes to market which should be in 4 years.

After that I'm dropping the RU.

----------


## lilpauly

> Dang Bro, I remember you from the american source forums. Your regime is massive, I don't think you need all of that. The famous chuck norris regime.
> 
> What are your goals? You plan using all of that for life?
> 
> I think you should just get RU + CB + fin + BIT.
> 
> Do you plan lowering down your regime?


 my regimen
Equol: 7 
fin:7: 
dut:7 
proxiphen:2 
hydrocortisone:7 
cb-03-01: 2 
myristate rum :7 
asc j9:7 
minox:7 
Bimatoprost:7 
AHK-CU: 7 
shampoos: 
SWAMI RAMDEV PATANJALI KESH KANTI HAIR CLEANSER SHAMPOO:2 
Herbal Chumket Hair Re-Growth Shampoorevita shampoo:2 
revita:2 
SBM Pure Leaf Juice Shampoo(Thiruthaali) 
supplments: 
swanson hair revitaling formula:7 
msm:7 
garlic pills:7 
Silica complex:7 
krill oil:7 

hair oils:bhringaraj oil :2 
black caster oil:2 
RejuvePlex topical:2 
aloe vera:7 
almond oil:2 
sesa oil:2 
parachute ayur vedic hair oil:2 
braggs organic

----------


## cleverusername

> No you would only have to get the KB solution (which will be sold by the american source) and the RU either from kane or the american source.
> 
> I recommend getting both from the american source.
> 
> You only have to buy a digital scale and the KB solution besides RU. It's all you need. The KB solution has all the ingredients needed to make RU reach your follicles safely.
> 
> In fact, I'm thinking of buzzing my hair to take advantage of most of my RU.
> 
> My main goal is to use RU until histogen comes to market which should be in 4 years.
> ...


 I already got  a scale, not sure if it's accurate enough.. I'll buy a new one incase. I think I'm going to buy from the american source, mainly for convenience.

I have the same goal as you. I'm using rogaine foam, nizoral and  toco 8  ( which has actually helped in weight training) and plan on adding Bim later on. As soon as I can get histogen's tratments I'm dropping everything.

----------


## cleverusername

Bro, your regimen is insane haha. But obviously it's working. I wish I had the time to do all that.

----------


## Maradona

> Bro you regimen is insane haha. But obviously it's working. I wish I had the time to do all that.


 He's fukin crazy. He will die a negative norwood.

Make sure you bought a scale .005g accuracy. 

i have my scale ready and all my vials ready to make my RU.

I really see some light at the end of the tunnel. I think I will be a great responder for RU because I had some mid-terminal hair growing from nizoral only in my temples, like 2 or 3 hairs.

I'm actually very happy and excited about the american source will make the KB solution.  :Smile: 

You have no idea how hard it is to make the KB solution and getting the ingredients, in fact I will link the PDF of the PATENTED KB solution in a few minutes.

I think I will make it to Histogen I thought I wouldn't !!!

----------


## lilpauly

i can mix the asc, minox, and hydrocortisone which is good thing. i'm hoping the group orders equal so it can be consumed. my goal is to be a nw1 by oct.  i will consider all options at the point.  i apply the experimental treatments to the hairline only and only natural  stuff for the hair. i buy in bulk i have  1 + supply of everything.

----------


## lilpauly

my regimen takes about 30 min of my day thats all. i apply 3 sometimes 4 topicals a day. i take the pills @ niight. hair oiling takes the most time. its very simple.

----------


## Maradona

Here's the KB solution patent.

http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20110065763#b

Pauly I have a question for you since you are expert at applying topicals.

How would I go about applying RU on long hair?

Especially with 1 or 2 ml like the guy on TRT therapy who stopped his hairloss on RU.

----------


## lilpauly

> Here's the KB solution patent.
> 
> http://www.faqs.org/patents/app/20110065763#b
> 
> Pauly I have a question for you since you are expert at applying topicals.
> 
> How would I go about applying RU on long hair?
> 
> Especially with 1 or 2 ml like the guy on TRT therapy who stopped his hairloss on RU.


 thata good question. to be honest i dont measure nothing lol. i know my asc is 10x stronger than every1 elses. my ahk is around 10% every1 is using 5%. my myristate rum i take a little cream to equal amount of rum. i will ask jonathan the dude has long hair and is using ru

----------


## lilpauly

if u see little hairs then the hair follicles are not dead and hair loss can be restored.

----------


## cleverusername

> if u see little hairs then the hair follicles are not dead and hair loss can be restored.


 I can still see little hairs everywhere  :Big Grin:  they're vellus but they are there. i think i'm getting a little regrowth from rogaine alone.

@Maradona, I think we'll make it to histogen bro, as long as we get on medication asap

@Lilpauly is there an ahk thread? maybe someone should start one. I'm a little interested, it would be nice to be able to find out potential side effects etc..

----------


## lilpauly

> I can still see little hairs everywhere  they're vellus but they are there. i think i'm getting a little regrowth from rogaine alone.
> 
> @Maradona, I think we'll make it to histogen bro, as long as we get on medication asap
> 
> @Lilpauly is there an ahk thread? maybe someone should start one. I'm a little interested, it would be nice to be able to find out potential side effects etc..


 immortal hair will start selling ahk. the american source will also sell ahk

----------


## cleverusername

What are the possible sides?

----------


## lilpauly

> What are the possible sides?


 ahk is in ALOT of high end wrinkle creams. no sides were reported in clincal studies that trinomin did using 2%

----------


## cleverusername

> ahk is in ALOT of high end wrinkle creams. no sides were reported in clincal studies that trinomin did using 2&#37;


 Hmm. I'll definately consider adding it to my regimen. what about a vehicle to get it to the follicles? could I mix it with the KB solution? Or would I risk messing something up/ making it less effective?

----------


## clandestine

> Hmm. I'll definately consider adding it to my regimen. what about a vehicle to get it to the follicles? could I mix it with the KB solution? Or would I risk messing something up/ making it less effective?


 What is KB solution?

----------


## Maradona

> what is kb solution?


 l2read.....

----------


## lilpauly

> He is a negative norwood now. But I think he should get on RU and drop the RUM. RUM is still experimental, RU is pretty much proven internet wise and *I think RU and the KB solution will cause a revolution in the hair loss internet experimental community.
> *
> No you would only have to get the KB solution (which will be sold by the american source) and the RU either from kane or the american source.
> 
> I recommend getting both from the american source.
> 
> You only have to buy a digital scale and the KB solution besides RU. It's all you need. The KB solution has all the ingredients needed to make RU reach your follicles safely.
> 
> In fact, I'm thinking of buzzing my hair to take advantage of most of my RU.
> ...


  im a nw 1.6.

----------


## Maradona

> im a nw 1.6.


 Growing very impatient on the RU bro....

I don't know how much longer i can wait.

----------


## worried

With no permanent side effect RU is much much better then Fin
After leaving the RU who knows side effect will reappear with rage after 5, 10 yrs ?

Why the investors are not willing to take this drug  in the open market is troubling.

----------


## Maradona

> With no permanent side effect RU is much much better then Fin
> After leaving the RU who knows side effect will reappear with rage after 5, 10 yrs ?
> 
> Why the investors are not willing to take this drug  in the open market is troubling.


 It's not troubling, it makes total sense.

There are some treatments that stop shedding and cause minor regrowth out there. But they all pale in comparison to finasteride and dutasteride.

The side effects from fin are only in a few people, so clinical trials don't really care about them.

*A pill is much easier to take than a topical which you have to mix and make.*
RU in a solution IS NOT STABLE to be sold out in stores either.

*Only those who know the dangers of fin and as well as PFS users like me would be interested in RU, which isn't gonna be making anyone rich.*

RU will not put fin out of the market and is not worth selling on a world wide scale, that's the problem not only with RU but many other experimental treatments.

From what i've gathered. RU can stop your shedding cold turkey, regrowth is not as good as fin.

----------


## worried

> There are some treatments that stop shedding and cause minor regrowth out there. But they all pale in comparison to finasteride and dutasteride.
> 
> The side effects from fin are only in a few people, so clinical trials don't really care about them.
> 
> *A pill is much easier to take than a topical which you have to mix and make.*
> RU in a solution IS NOT STABLE to be sold out in stores either.
> 
> *Only those who know the dangers of fin and as well as PFS users like me would be interested in RU, which isn't gonna be making anyone rich.*
> 
> ...


 Doctors Recommend people to use fin but once RU is registered what do you think Doctors would recommend Fin or Ru ? Ofcourse they will suggest RU why to take the risk of 2% by prescribing Fin

Ru will become the First step in combating hair loss.Those who are not successful with Ru can switch to Fin or Duastride later

Yes Pill is easier but in view of the side effects no one are going to hesitate put the RU topical on heir head

----------


## cleverusername

> It's not troubling, it makes total sense.
> 
> There are some treatments that stop shedding and cause minor regrowth out there. But they all pale in comparison to finasteride and dutasteride.
> 
> The side effects from fin are only in a few people, so clinical trials don't really care about them.
> 
> *A pill is much easier to take than a topical which you have to mix and make.*
> RU in a solution IS NOT STABLE to be sold out in stores either.
> 
> ...


 I think a growth stimulant would be needed as well such as min or bim

----------


## Maradona

> Doctors Recommend people to use fin but once RU is registered what do you think Doctors would recommend Fin or Ru ? Ofcourse they will suggest RU why to take the risk of 2&#37; by prescribing Fin
> 
> Ru will become the First step in combating hair loss.Those who are not successful with Ru can switch to Fin or Duastride later
> 
> Yes Pill is easier but in view of the side effects no one are going to hesitate put the RU topical on heir head


 It really depends, there are some doctors and HT doctors out there who DO NOT recommend FIN and are against FIN at all costs for example Dr. Woods.

Other doctors dismiss propeciahelp altogether as if it was done by people who have psychosomatic side effects or competitors.

It really depends on the doctor, if a doctor has seen/dealt with patients having PFS, then he would hesitate.

A doctor who's not seen PFS would not recommend RU either because it hasn't gone through clinical trials, they always go by the books and that's a good doctor.

RU has to go through clinical trials to be recommended by doctors. 

*But in years of internet madness no one really has complained of RU,* other than it wasn't effective for some who could have lots of reasons.

If fin didn't work for you, RU will not either because your MPB is not as dependent on DHT.

----------


## clandestine

> But in 8 years of internet no one really has complained of RU, other than it wasn't effective for some who could have lots of reasons.


 Worst I've heard is the potential for gynecomastia sides and lowered libido at high dosages.

----------


## Maradona

> Worst I've heard is the potential for gynecomastia sides and lowered libido at high dosages.


 That happens with all anti-androgens.

Yeah high dosages = scalp absorption.

Same thing with minox = lots of absorption = heart attack, heart problems.

Good thing with RU is that if you experience those, they go away in a day or two.

But things will change with the new solution.

----------


## cleverusername

Doesn't it go on sale in a few days?

----------


## Maradona

> Doesn't it go on sale in a few days?


 Yeah I already pre-ordered. It says july 1 but it might take a bit longer.

I think they will run out of RU and KB solution in their first selling.

You have no idea how many people are waiting for this. 

Even dudes from forums in europe.

----------


## cleverusername

> Yeah I already pre-ordered. It says july 1 but it might take a bit longer.
> 
> I think they will run out of RU and KB solution in their first selling.
> 
> You have no idea how many people are waiting for this. 
> 
> Even dudes from forums in europe.


 Damn, I didn't even think of that. I better order right now

----------


## cleverusername

I'm ordering 5g and one bottle of kb. How long do you think that will last me? Think I should order 2 bottles of KB?

----------


## Maradona

> I'm ordering 5g and one bottle of kb. How long do you think that will last me? Think I should order 2 bottles of KB?


 It depends bro. Do you have long hair or shot hair?

There are many variables on how much RU you need.

If you really know how to apply it, then you would only need at least 50mg a day in 1ml.   Some people go as far as 100mg, el_duterino says that can replace dut. You gonna have to evaluate what you need, I'll have to find this out for me as well everyone's different.

Onto your RU:

5g/50mg = 100 days of applications. So about 100ml.  KB solution has 4oz right? so that's about 120 ml, should be good for the RU you have now.

5&#37; solution. That's what most people use. The problem is if it will be able to cover your entire NW6 pattern.

I ordered 10g and 2 bottles, wanna give it 6 months at least. 
I also need to find out the best way to apply to long hair, I know short hair is the best for RU. IF i can't find a way Im buzzing it lol.

----------


## cleverusername

> It depends bro. Do you have long hair or shot hair?
> 
> There are many variables on how much RU you need.
> 
> If you really know how to apply it, then you would only need at least 50mg a day in 1ml.   Some people go as far as 100mg, el_duterino says that can replace dut. You gonna have to evaluate what you need, I'll have to find this out for me as well everyone's different.
> 
> Onto your RU:
> 
> 5g/50mg = 100 days of applications. So about 100ml.  KB solution has 4oz right? so that's about 120 ml, should be good for the RU you have now.
> ...


 My hair is kind of long, like bieber lmfaoo  :Embarrassment:  I remember antiandrogen1 on youtube saying he uses a syringe to help the RU get on the scalp. I plan on buying more in maybe 2 weeks. But do you think I should opt to just get 2 bottles of kb incase?

----------


## Maradona

> My hair is kind of long, like bieber lmfaoo  I remember antiandrogen1 on youtube saying he uses a syringe to help the RU get on the scalp. I plan on buying more in maybe 2 weeks. But do you think I should opt to just get 2 bottles of kb incase?


 I'm using 50mg ml a day in a 1 ml at first bro, one bottle should be enough for that. But it depends on you bro, research hard in hairlosshelp.

----------


## cleverusername

> I'm using 50mg ml a day in a 1 ml at first bro, one bottle should be enough for that. But it depends on you bro, research hard in hairlosshelp.


 I was thinking of starting at 50mg as well. Guess I'll just go with the one bottle then. And 50mg in 1 ml? You sure that will mix properly?

----------


## Maradona

> I was thinking of starting at 50mg as well. Guess I'll just go with the one bottle then. And 50mg in 1 ml? You sure that will mix properly?


 yeah that should be enough, but what area do you intend to cover?

I know most people who want to cover nw6 use 100mg/2ml over all nw6 area.

You gotta think in terms of what percentage you want to apply.

100mg/2ml or 50mg/1ml = 5% RU solution.

Haven't heard anybody going further than 5% really.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

would be nice if you both could report back after 6 and 12 months (unless you see regrowth)

might need to take HQ photos as well to establish whether you lose any ground or not?

----------


## Maradona

> would be nice if you both could report back after 6 and 12 months (unless you see regrowth)
> 
> might need to take HQ photos as well to establish whether you lose any ground or not?


 I'm just shedding bad. I don't want regrowth and I don't think I'll get regrowth from RU.

I want to stop this shedding or slow it down significantly so I have enough hair for Histogen.

Their studies clearly indicate that it was more effective on diffuse hair loss or women, in other words, people with transition hair areas or non-balding areas.

if I see regrowth I'll provide pics of my temples but that's about it.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> I'm just shedding bad. I don't want regrowth and I don't think I'll get regrowth from RU.
> 
> I want to stop this shedding or slow it down significantly so I have enough hair for Histogen.
> 
> Their studies clearly indicate that it was more effective on diffuse hair loss or women, in other words, people with transition hair areas or non-balding areas.
> 
> if I see regrowth I'll provide pics of my temples but that's about it.


 yes well if you're shedding bad as you say then you'll probably find out pretty quickly if it works on you

----------


## cleverusername

For sure man, I'll do my best to keep you updated. But keep in mind that RU isn't the only thing I'm using at this point.

----------


## Maradona

> yes well if you're shedding bad as you say then you'll probably find out pretty quickly if it works on you


 Yup, but i won't be able to provide photos. They will look the same because I shed all over and have long hair.

You will only have to trust my dairy. 

But if you want more success stories, please visit hairlosshelp.

Hopefully I get regrowth at the temples but that is rare.

Btw, about the studies I mentioned above I mean Histogen. Unfortunately, their efficacy shows that it works MUCH better when you are not that bald.

This is the only reason why i'm jumping on RU.

----------


## cleverusername

Just ordered my RU, will keep you guys updated.

----------


## neversaynever

What are you guys ordering and from where? How do you know youre not buying a fake?

Im a diffuse thinner....not a bald spot on my scalp YET. But i think I need to act now.

I was going to go on fin in desperation....

----------


## Maradona

> What are you guys ordering and from where? How do you know youre not buying a fake?
> 
> Im a diffuse thinner....not a bald spot on my scalp YET. But i think I need to act now.
> 
> I was going to go on fin in desperation....


 It's not fake, the american source of RU was tested before. It was 99.9% RU and nobody had complaints of it's impurity.

mptreatments.com

----------


## neversaynever

> It's not fake, the american source of RU was tested before. It was 99.9% RU and nobody had complaints of it's impurity.
> 
> mptreatments.com


 You ordering the powder or solution?

----------


## Maradona

> You ordering the powder or solution?


 I ordered 10g of the POWDER and 2 bottles of the solution.

The solution is more important than the POWDER because it's damn hard to make it.

As for RU, as long it's good RU, it doesn't really matter.
You can get your RU from the chinese, if you trust the chinese that is.

----------


## neversaynever

> I ordered 10g of the POWDER and 2 bottles of the solution.
> 
> The solution is more important than the POWDER because it's damn hard to make it.
> 
> As for RU, as long it's good RU, it doesn't really matter.
> You can get your RU from the chinese, if you trust the chinese that is.


 What about 'RUM'?

----------


## Maradona

> What about 'RUM'?


 It's still experimental bro. We don't know about it's efficacy and how good it works yet. You can try though.

I'm going all over RU first. There are already success stories. Take a RU bath every day for four years : ) .

Oh forgot to tell you. I'm ordering the SOLUTION WITHOUT THE RU, not the SOLUTION WITH RU ON IT.

Better mix it yourself, maybe the RU will decade but from what i've heard it doesn't in the KB solution.

I just don't wanna take chances.

----------


## neversaynever

> It's still experimental bro. We don't know about it's efficacy and how good it works yet. You can try though.
> 
> I'm going all over RU first. There are already success stories. Take a RU bath every day for four years : ) .
> 
> Oh forgot to tell you. I'm ordering the SOLUTION WITHOUT THE RU, not the SOLUTION WITH RU ON IT.
> 
> Better mix it yourself, maybe the RU will decade but from what i've heard it doesn't in the KB solution.
> 
> I just don't wanna take chances.


 KB that contains minox? im confused. Describe your plan exactly....

Your going to store all your RU in the KB solution?

Also, im in UK. I read another post on another forum where 'freshness' of ru dictated how well it performs. Will a long haul flight and customs storage degrade it by the time i recieve it?

----------


## Maradona

> KB that contains minox? im confused. Describe your plan exactly....
> 
> Your going to store all your RU in the KB solution?
> 
> Also, im in UK. I read another post on another forum where 'freshness' of ru dictated how well it performs. Will a long haul flight and customs storage degrade it by the time i recieve it?


 Hahahaha, not bro, this is not a snake oil with some minox on it.

KB solution is a patented solution for delivery of ANTI-ADROGENS, it doesn't contain any hair growing ingredients. It is simply to ensure the RU or the powder you will mix in it reach your follicles AR safely without much systematic absorption.

I'm going to take out the RU from the fridge as needed. I'm not pouring it all in the KB solution, they say you can do it and your RU will be stable for 6 months meaning it won't degrade.

But I'm just not gonna take any chances.

Oh and the degradation from the delivery time , i don't think it matters because RU is stable in powder form for a big while outside the fridge. But it doesn't mean you shouldn't take care of it after you get it.

Nobody really has questioned that. Shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## neversaynever

> Hahahaha, not bro, this is not a snake oil with some minox on it.
> 
> KB solution is a patented solution for delivery of ANTI-ADROGENS, it doesn't contain any hair growing ingredients. It is simply to ensure the RU or the powder you will mix in it reach your follicles AR safely without much systematic absorption.
> 
> I'm going to take out the RU from the fridge as needed. I'm not pouring it all in the KB solution, they say you can do it and your RU will be stable for 6 months meaning it won't degrade.
> 
> But I'm just not gonna take any chances.
> 
> Oh and the degradation from the delivery time , i don't think it matters because RU is stable in powder form for a big while outside the fridge. But it doesn't mean you shouldn't take care of it after you get it.
> ...


 well, im gonna get my order in. Fingers crossed balding brother!

----------


## Maradona

> well, im gonna get my order in. Fingers crossed balding brother!


 Getting it to work it's no easy feat, but worth it at the end.

Let me quote you this guy from the european forums(spanish):
Important points in bold are translated.

/start translation

Hac&#237;*a tiempo que no entraba por estos lares... la verdad es que estoy bastante metido en un foro americano concreto (mucha gente, muchos pa&#237;*ses, muchos usuarios, muchas experiencias...). 

*Bueno el caso, es que os escribo para aquellos que est&#233;is dudando acerca del RU, leo comentarios del tipo si funcionara ya lo sabr&#237;*a, etc, etc.* 

_The thing is, I am writing you for those who are doubting RU, I read comments here of the type that "if it could work I would know" etc etc
_

Bien. Lo que os voy a explicar, ya lo he explicado en el foro americano, y como gracias a este foro me descubr&#237;* que la lucha no se hab&#237;*a perdido todav&#237;*a, me veo en la obligaci&#243;n de explicaros tambi&#233;n a vosotros mi experiencia.

*All&#225; vamos. 
Mirad, yo soy muy aficionado al culturismo, me he dedicado a ello a nivel semiprofesional, y he usado esteroides a mansalva...*

Let's go!
Look I am a bodybuilder fan, I've dedicated to it to a semiprofesional level and I'm using steroids in HIGH amounts. 

A d&#237;*a de hoy estoy usando 750mg de testosterona a la semana (de forma natural tenemos entre 70-95 mg semanales, 10-14mg por d&#237;*a), as&#237;* que os pod&#233;is hacer una idea. 
He dejado de tomar dutasteride porque estaba matando mi vida sexual... 

*Estoy usando RU a 100-120mg diarios en mezcla tradicional (50-50 alcohol cosm&#233;tico + PG)... pierdo al d&#237;*a unos 5 cabellos al peinarme... no m&#225;s... me puedo dar tirones, cepill&#225;rmelo, engominarmelo, moj&#225;rmelos, sec&#225;rmelo, pasarme los dedos entre el pelo... no se cae. 

T&#237;*os, no os rind&#225;is, el RU FUNCIONA. NO tengo inter&#233;s en que compr&#233;is RU a tal o cual (como v&#233;is no he dado ni nombre del foro americano, ni d&#243;nde he comprado mi RU...), yo no gano nada diciendo &#233;sto, lo pod&#233;is creer, no creerlo... pero de verdad, creedme, probad el RU, hacedlo cada d&#237;*a nuevo, conservadlo en nevera...* 

Im using RU 100-120mg a day in a traditional vehicle. I lose 5 hairs a day when combing, no more. I pull my hair, brush it, put gel on it, wet it, dry, run my fingers, the HAIR DOES NOT FALL !

Dudes, don't give up, RU works. I have no interest that you buy RU from someone, as you can see i haven't given my ID name in the US forums, and I'm not telling you where I bought my RU, I don't win anything telling you, you can believe it or not but in truth believe me, try the RU, make your RU daily and preserve it in the fridge.

*No esper&#233;is regenerar, pero os juro por lo m&#225;s sagrado, que el pelo que teng&#225;is lo vais a mantener (siempre que el RU sea bueno y la causa de vuestra alopecia sea exclusivamente androg&#233;nica, y no deficitaria de X o Y)...* 

Don't expect regrowth, but I swear for the most sake thing that the hair that you have now you will mantain as long as the RU is good and you have AGA.

Algunos compis como Yunaiba por ejemplo, saben en que foro estoy, y supongo que habr&#225; le&#237;*do mis posts, y os los pueden colgar aqu&#237;* si quieren... 

Un saludo compis.

/End Translation

So you see this shit works when people know how to use it, keep it, apply it.
It's not easy but it's a worth shot balding brother.

----------


## Maradona

source: http://foro.ganarpelo.org/viewtopic....8235&start=820

You can find here many people that had results with RU.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

As good as RU is - it just isn't practical - store it in the fridge?

What if I am traveling?

----------


## cleverusername

> As good as RU is - it just isn't practical - store it in the fridge?
> 
> What if I am traveling?


 It's practical for the people that suffered sides from fin, or for people that are afraid to even try fin sush as myself. And as for traveling, they sell a solution of the RU already prepared. I believe it said it would be stable up to 6 months.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> It's practical for the people that suffered sides from fin, or for people that are afraid to even try fin sush as myself. And as for traveling, they sell a solution of the RU already prepared. I believe it said it would be stable up to 6 months.


 Well, does it work?

----------


## cleverusername

> Well, does it work?


 There are a lot of success stories on hlh, so I'd say so.

----------


## Maradona

> There are a lot of success stories on hlh, so I'd say so.


 worth a shot. I'm going to give a shot for 6 months. I got nothing to lose but more hair.

I can understand spanish with very good level so I read more success stories than hairlosshelp.

----------


## cleverusername

> worth a shot. I'm going to give a shot for 6 months. I got nothing to lose but more hair.
> 
> I can understand spanish with very good level so I read more success stories than hairlosshelp.


 Lol bro I'm Spanish too. And I agree. We don't have anything I lose but hair and I'm willing to risk the money to buy the RU. Won't know til we try.

----------


## lilpauly

I will probably add Ru once I run out of rum

----------


## cleverusername

This might make applying the RU a little easier.

http://www.amazon.com/Watts-Syringe-...ywords=syringe

----------


## neversaynever

How would i use both minox and RU??

How long does it take to absorb with KB solution?

Is it better to use it before bed or in the morning?

I cut my hair to grade 0, so i guess that makes it easier to apply?

----------


## neversaynever

Can RU save vellus hairs? Or just hang onto the ones which are sill terminal?

Sorry, i really cant be bothered to go through 100s of forums pages. Need to order NOW...  :Wink:

----------


## briandesigns

i'm really curious about this RU stuff. I stay away from finasteride because i don't want to risk the side effects. I know clinical trials suggest that its a small % chance, but real cases on the boards says it might be much higher. 

Given that RU is experimental (and not FDA approved) isn't there a huge risk of short/long term side effects involved that we do not yet know??? in the case of Fin, they added new sides to the label after 20 years, what makes us think that the same thing or worst won't happen with RU given its not even on the shelves yet.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> i'm really curious about this RU stuff. I stay away from finasteride because i don't want to risk the side effects. I know clinical trials suggest that its a small % chance, but real cases on the boards says it might be much higher. 
> 
> Given that RU is experimental (and not FDA approved) isn't there a huge risk of short/long term side effects involved that we do not yet know??? in the case of Fin, they added new sides to the label after 20 years, what makes us think that the same thing or worst won't happen with RU given its not even on the shelves yet.


 I think in the case of Finasteride side effects you're better off trusting the studies. The forums are very valuable but often do not reflect reality, keep in mind that your average hair loss sufferer is unlikely to frequent these forums.

When it comes to RU the forums is all we got since as you say it's not a FDA approved medicine. The safety profile seems pretty good even though I've read a few cases of side effects. The major thing though is the number of RU users, as far as I know it's only being used experimentally to treat hair loss, so the total number of users might not even be in the thousands worldwide. Might just be a few hundred people if that.

So obviously it's hard to establish the risk of side effects. The substance has been known about for some years as well and the hype is still moderate at best. Personally I think it could be quite effective at maintaining and probably has for some people who've used it for a long time and regularly, but is from what I can tell worse than some current treatments at regrowing hair.

If you want to try it out you should read up some more and then ask someone on here for a good source.

----------


## Maradona

> i'm really curious about this RU stuff. I stay away from finasteride because i don't want to risk the side effects. I know clinical trials suggest that its a small &#37; chance, *but real cases on the boards says it might be much higher.* 
> 
> Given that RU is experimental (and not FDA approved) isn't there a huge risk of short/long term side effects involved that we do not yet know??? in the case of Fin, they added new sides to the label after 20 years, *what makes us think that the same thing or worst won't happen with RU* given its not even on the shelves yet.


 The problem is most of these guys in the clinical trials do have sides but they are tolerable and do not notice it or pay attention it. Us, hair loss forum members, *do pay attention to it closely*. Because we don't want to end up *you know where.*

They may have gotten itchy nipples, nutsack hurting, a bit weaker erection etc... then get better with time. The 2% doesn't really reflect who may have gotten sides, it's a lot more than that in my opinion, the other 98% simply do not notice and they may have gotten past it.

It is a big misconception that the clinical trials MEAN 0 side effects from 98% people, even spencer had the ball hurting side effect. The clinical trials kinda makes you think that *FINASTERIDE is CANDY for 98%,* that is simply not true and something people pay for dearly.

It means *TOLERABLE or NOT DANGEROUS.* that may go unnoticed.


However if those 98% drop the drug after years of taking. Please note you have changed your hormonal composition for YEARS and maintained that way.  It is not only DHT that gets affected by fin, there will certainly be a endocrine crash after you drop the drug wether that lives you with permanent sides depends on the person.

But we know it happens in hair loss boards.

What makes us think of RU safety?

1. Topical
2. It goes to your follicles and nothing else, unless absorbed in HIGH amounts in the bloodstream.
3. Side effects go away in a day or two if RU is absorbed in your bloodstream.

We don't have studies but anything that doesn't affect your entire body or your hormonal composition and only targets follicles AND it's a topical sounds a LOT MORE SAFE than FIN?

The evidence? people worldwide using it from japan to spain netherlands  US israel  for years. 

Not one dude has complained of RU permanent sides, google RU58841 it's not only hairlosshelp, many forums use it.

I would say its close to 1000 *online known* to be using ru, same as the clinical trials as fin right?

*The main main problem  WORLDWIDE with RU* is it's purity and lame sources we get it from, the chinese businessman. It's a problem worldwide which i have noticed. Everyone at some point complains that their RU is not pure after the second or third order, it floats on the solution, it looks different, etc. 

All the chinese were making bad RU from time to time and they still do make bad RU sometimes.

I just got an email TODAY and talked to somebody who used RU and he pretty much told me that it worked for a few months and then stopped working and then worked again etc. *He told me it was his source and that the chinese were not making GOOD RU as they advertise.*

Now we do have a reliable source doing the RU, 100% pure RU.
This is one of the reasons why I am even bothering with RU because I am getting what I pay for, 100% RU.

----------


## neversaynever

> The problem is most of these guys in the clinical trials do have sides but they are tolerable and do not notice it or pay attention it. Us, hair loss forum members, *do pay attention to it closely*. Because we don't want to end up *you know where.*
> 
> They may have gotten itchy nipples, nutsack hurting, a bit weaker erection etc... then get better with time. The 2% doesn't really reflect who may have gotten sides, it's a lot more than that in my opinion, the other 98% simply do not notice and they may have gotten past it.
> 
> It is a big misconception that the clinical trials MEAN 0 side effects from 98% people, even spencer had the ball hurting side effect. The clinical trials kinda makes you think that *FINASTERIDE is CANDY for 98%,* that is simply not true and something people pay for dearly.
> 
> It means *TOLERABLE or NOT DANGEROUS.* that may go unnoticed.
> 
> 
> ...


 Who said its pure? How can you be so sure? Have people tested it? What if they just tested ONE good batch?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> However if those 98&#37; drop the drug after years of taking. Please note you have changed your hormonal composition for YEARS and maintained that way.  It is not only DHT that gets affected by fin, there will certainly be a endocrine crash after you drop the drug wether that lives you with permanent sides depends on the person.


 I think your thinking is a bit flawed here. My amateur opinion is that some people definitely seem more sensitive to changes to their hormones, probably genetic reasons. Most of these people will experience side effects on Fin that may or may not sort themselves out while still on the drug. A smaller subset of users will be able to tolerate the change in hormones caused by the medicine but not the adjustment back to normal when they quit.

However there is no talk of an "endocrine crash" experienced when starting Fin so to claim that it will affect everyone who quits is pretty bold...I don't think it's unreasonable to say that millions of people have been on Fin or Dut and quit during the time these drugs have been available. What your saying is that millions so far have had this endocrine crash, which is notable in itself and should've attracted more attention, and would also mean that a very large number of people should have persistent side effects.

Personally I can't believe the notion that tens or rather hundreds of thousands of men have PFS and it hasn't been brought more attention? How many members do propeciahelp have, 2000+? And we don't know know how many of these who currently suffer from PFS.

----------


## Maradona

> I think your thinking is a bit flawed here. My amateur opinion is that some people definitely seem more sensitive to changes to their hormones, probably genetic reasons. Most of these people will experience side effects on Fin that may or may not sort themselves out while still on the drug. A smaller subset of users will be able to tolerate the change in hormones caused by the medicine but not the adjustment back to normal when they quit.
> 
> However there is no talk of an "endocrine crash" experienced when starting Fin so to claim that it will affect everyone who quits is pretty bold...I don't think it's unreasonable to say that millions of people have been on Fin or Dut and quit during the time these drugs have been available. What your saying is that millions so far have had this endocrine crash, which is notable in itself and should've attracted more attention, and would also mean that a very large number of people should have persistent side effects.
> 
> Personally I can't believe the notion that tens or rather hundreds of thousands of men have PFS and it hasn't been brought more attention? How many members do propeciahelp have, 2000+? And we don't know know how many of these who currently suffer from PFS.


 Sorry by endocrine crash I don't mean your body exploting or ending up in propeciahelp or having crazy zombie sides. I just meant a radical switch in hormone composition, this happens twice: once when you're on fin and again when you drop fin.
Not only DHT increases or decreases when on or off fin that's something people ignore or don't really know.

But it's ok, MOST people's body can endure. God help you if your body is not built for it.

It's something most people are able to tolerate it and some people can't.

----------


## Maradona

> Who said its pure? How can you be so sure? Have people tested it? What if they just tested ONE good batch?


 I'ts been tested and the quality of it has been noted by members at ************ to be different than all RUs. They have photos and everything, look around for them.

I can assure you and bet you my life on it that I know it's 100% pure RU.

The chinese may provide 100% RU but I heard some real bad stories about them. So I am staying out of them. 

But if for some reason I can't get the 100% pure RU from the american source I may have to go the china way.

I hope I don't.

----------


## neversaynever

> I'ts been tested and the quality of it has been noted by members at ************ to be different than all RUs. They have photos and everything, look around for them.
> 
> I can assure you and bet you my life on it that I know it's 100% pure RU.
> 
> The chinese may provide 100% RU but I heard some real bad stories about them. So I am staying out of them. 
> 
> But if for some reason I can't get the 100% pure RU from the american source I may have to go the china way.
> 
> I hope I don't.


 6 months of slapping this onto your head and it could be fake...

By which time i might have lost enough hair to not bother doing anything to save it again. Its risky. Anyone know someone in the UK that can confirm its purity?

Fin is risky.

Bloody hell....

----------


## UK_

I wonder if Spencer, with the use of some of his contacts, could help us in obtaining a 100&#37; legit pure form of RU from a reputable source?

Instead of GSK selling Avodart they should be selling this.

----------


## neversaynever

> I wonder if Spencer, with the use of some of his contacts, could help us in obtaining a 100% legit pure form of RU from a reputable source?
> 
> Instead of GSK selling Avodart they should be selling this.


 Highly doubt he would get involved with something not FDA approved...

----------


## Maradona

> Highly doubt he would get involved with something not FDA approved...


 That's like asking spencer to shave his head or commit suicide, lol.

neversaynever this is pure RU by the way, we tested months ago and you usually see results pretty early, that is no shedding.

If you don't trust a balding brother like me OR if you can't research by yourself other forums, then you might as well go bald broseph.

----------


## neversaynever

> That's like asking spencer to shave his head or commit suicide, lol.
> 
> neversaynever this is pure RU by the way, we tested months ago and you usually see results pretty early, that is no shedding.
> 
> If you don't trust a balding brother like me OR if you can't research by yourself other forums, then you might as well go bald broseph.


 I trust people on the forums, but the only thing holding me back is that the next batch could be not pure. BUT, if someone tests the next batch and its pure then im ok. You reckon anyone will test it?

Placing my order tonight, as soon as i find my damn bank card.

Important question....can i mix RU with minox?

I dont even care about the money. Id rather not waste 6 months. Are there not freelance chemists who could analyze a sample for me?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WarLord

> But everyone is saying that it is way better than fin, so if fin buys 4-6 years, this should buy around 10... and 10 is way more than enough to find an answer by then right? And is CB being sold yet? or OC agonist thing in the other thread?


 Where did you hear that "fin buys 4-6 years"? Have you done your own study? I am really curious. Show me the data, please. I was so optimistic after reading the 10-years' results of Rossi et al. (2011), but your long-term study will unfortunately change everything.

----------


## neversaynever

Keep the thread about RU please. Theres millions of fin threads around.

----------


## Maradona

> I trust people on the forums, but the only thing holding me back is that the next batch could be not pure. BUT, if someone tests the next batch and its pure then im ok. You reckon anyone will test it?
> 
> Placing my order tonight, as soon as i find my damn bank card.
> 
> Important question....can i mix RU with minox?
> 
> I dont even care about the money. Id rather not waste 6 months. Are there not freelance chemists who could analyze a sample for me?


 This is why this source is expensive because it's pure RU, it was tested before and this time I'm not sure yet.

I had to research long and hard all around forums before ************ deleted the rU threads about this RU source.

What I found is the following: (note this is all internet research from forums).

1. Israelis are satisfied from this source, claiming this RU is 100x better than any other RU. 
2. Polish guys are also satisfied with RU, claiming it's better than all other RUs out there
3. Spain's forums also can see the difference between this RU and how pure and *fresh* this RU is compared to other sources.

It's *VISIBLE to the naked EYE* and when you mix it it disolves nicely.

You can check all these things by how the RU looks compared to other sources.

The main problem (from my research) is that the Chinese sources: kane,faith eagle, OC, Kouting and whatever do not produce their own RU.

They are all resellers or business men, do not really have a link to a lab but many labs. And they do not know anything about chemistry, go call them a ask them questions about chemistry, they don't know much it's funny. 
They all buy their RU from different labs in *china and KOREA*, store it in their fridge and ship it to us. If it isn't selling, they will give you bad RU with good RU mixed.

I actually have a picture I found of one of these sources having their RU on a food plate that was FINGER-PAINTED by their sons or who knows, funny as hell.

That's why sometimes you get a good batch and a bad batch sometimes. 

They're not fake RU but they have impurities and it's not that fresh.

You don't want to mess with RU especially if that's your only treatment.

I recently talked to a forum member at hairsite: *jarjanbix* he told me the same thing. The RU *worked for him sometimes and stopped working for him sometimes* and how the quality of the RU he was shipped changed OVER TIME. Sometimes it looked like shit and other times it looked good, he ordered from a chinese source.

Many forum members at hairlosshelp also complain *that the other RU does NOT dissolve as IT SHOULD.* You can go check it out right now.

*There is always threads at hairlosshelp complaining that their RU stopped working and looks bad, etc.*


You won't find anyone talking bad about or complaining about *"THE QUALITY"* this new source of RU, in fact the exact opposite. But *you will find people defending the chinese by saying their RU it's just as good even though it doesn't dissolve as well and looks all ****ed up.*

There are pieces floating  when you mix it and that's how you know that's a BAD RU.

This is a big problem that has now been solved because this site has a DIRECT LINK to an AMERICAN LAB producing the chemicals.

Hammer2012 and many people (including the chinese making forum accounts and their 'promoters') tried to take this down because it will affect their business.

In time, and you will see this, people will notice who had the GOOD RU.

It's only a matter of time before this RU becomes mainstream and *the chinese will HAVE to produce more PURE and FRESH RU.*

They will lose money the chinese but it's all for the good of RU users but for now I can't wait. 

You can buy from the chinese if you want but it's risky as I explained above.

As for the vehicle I recommend either the standard vehicle ethanol PG or the KB solution you can make yourself or buy it.

Haven't heard success stories with minox with RU on it.

----------


## lilpauly

i'm buying equal and will be using bim @ full strength! im buying 20 grams of equal for 95 dollars  :Wink:  i will eventually buy ru when i run out of rum

----------


## WarLord

> Keep the thread about RU please. Theres millions of fin threads around.


 Well, but I can't remain silent. The level of defeatism on this and some other forums is sickening. 

Does this guy have any data to support his claim that "fin buys 4-6 years"? The first long-term study on finasteride has showed that only 10% people were losing hair after 5 years. That was in 2008. So where did he take it? Did he do his own study? I'll tell you: No. He simply made it up, being influenced by the herd negativism in his close surroundings. He still lives in the time 30 years ago, when the first sentence you heard from your local dermatologist was "There is nothing that you can do about it."

This forum is supposed to bring useful information to people, who are looking for help. But much more often, they must read posts of whining losers, who don't bother to collect necessary facts and spread blatant misinformations.

----------


## neversaynever

> i'm buying equal and will be using bim @ full strength! im buying 20 grams of equal for 95 dollars  i will eventually buy ru when i run out of rum


 How is rum working out for you?

where are you buying equol so cheap?

----------


## lilpauly

> How is rum working out for you?
> 
> where are you buying equol so cheap?


 i think rum is working with the nerf cream. i use quite a bit of hairloss topicals. http://immortalhair.forumandco.com/t...rline-regrowth

equal group order. http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/messageview.cfm?c

----------


## neversaynever

I did some scanning around on forums and saw more people saying RU didnt do anything.

Hmmm

----------


## Maradona

> I did some scanning around on forums and saw more people saying RU didnt do anything.
> 
> Hmmm


 If propecia didn't work on you, RU won't either. There's really nothing mysterious about RU, it's simply a topical anti-androgen and there were clinical trials that had results.

Or they might have been using a bad RU. 

Hopefully I get some results, don't take away my hope bro  :Frown:  especially with some idiots who know little about RU or had no results on fin either because DHT was not the main culprit of their MPB or had bad RU in the first place!

I talk to people myself with chats and emails and they tell it worked for them ! But there a few downsides, I mentioned them already.

One of them is jarjanbix in that crazy forum you frequent.

----------


## neversaynever

> If propecia didn't work on you, RU won't either. There's really nothing mysterious about RU, it's simply a topical anti-androgen and there were clinical trials that had results.
> 
> Or they might have been using a bad RU. 
> 
> Hopefully I get some results, don't take away my hope bro  especially with some idiots who know little about RU or had no results on fin either because DHT was not the main culprit of their MPB or had bad RU in the first place!
> 
> I talk to people myself with chats and emails and they tell it worked for them ! But there a few downsides, I mentioned them already.
> 
> One of them is jarjanbix in that crazy forum you frequent.


 
I guess its the nature of forums. I want to stop visiting forums. To do this, i need a way of saving my diffuse curse.

Ive never tried fin....

I should have done this a year ago, because im now in a position in which whatever I try HAS to work, or im screwed...

Perhaps you can point me to positive case studies of RU? we all need hope, but at the moment fin seem  a better option for keeping my hair. But the damn sides!

----------


## Maradona

> I guess its the nature of forums. I want to stop visiting forums. To do this, i need a way of saving my diffuse curse.
> 
> Ive never tried fin....
> 
> I should have done this a year ago, because im now in a position in which whatever I try HAS to work, or im screwed...
> 
> Perhaps you can point me to positive case studies of RU? we all need hope, but at the moment fin seem  a better option for keeping my hair. But the damn sides!


 Did you see kirby's story? It could make your hairlosss worse. 

Do whatever you want bro, but please do research hard. It's not an easy choice as it may seem, propecia is not something you want to **** up with.

----------


## neversaynever

> Did you see kirby's story? It could make your hairlosss worse. 
> 
> Do whatever you want bro, but please do research hard. It's not an easy choice as it may seem, propecia is not something you want to **** up with.


 Can KB solution be used for AHK copper too?

----------


## Maradona

> Can KB solution be used for AHK copper too?


 All I know is about RU bro, I don't know shit about the other stuff.

----------


## Swoosh

The American source you guys keep referring to ... is it mpbtreatments.com?  If so, I do not see any indication that they are shipping RU to the states nor do I see an option to pre-order.  

I have tried e-mailing them at the info@mpbtreatments.com address but my mail gets returned.  Has anyone dealt with this company before?  I am really interested in purchasing some RU.  I used to buy from a Chinese source and am looking to start up again.  Any good leads would be appreciated.

----------


## neversaynever

> The American source you guys keep referring to ... is it mpbtreatments.com?  If so, I do not see any indication that they are shipping RU to the states nor do I see an option to pre-order.  
> 
> I have tried e-mailing them at the info@mpbtreatments.com address but my mail gets returned.  Has anyone dealt with this company before?  I am really interested in purchasing some RU.  I used to buy from a Chinese source and am looking to start up again.  Any good leads would be appreciated.


 The email does work. They emailed me back a few days ago.

Did RU work for you?

----------


## Swoosh

> The email does work. They emailed me back a few days ago.
> 
> Did RU work for you?


 I just realized the problem.  Their e-mail link at the top of their page points to info@company.com, which obviously isn't what was intended.  I will try sending an e-mail to the real address.  

Do you guys recommend going with Raxus or mpbtreatments?  As far as I can tell, mpbtreatments does not ship RU to the states?

I can't really accurately judge the effectiveness of RU for me.  The last time I tried it was in '08 from Faith Eagle.  I was also on fin at the time, which I am not now and I need to get some sort of anti-androgen to step up my regimen.  

Any advice as to which one of these two sources I should pursue would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## lilpauly

> I just realized the problem.  Their e-mail link at the top of their page points to info@company.com, which obviously isn't what was intended.  I will try sending an e-mail to the real address.  
> 
> Do you guys recommend going with Raxus or mpbtreatments?  As far as I can tell, mpbtreatments does not ship RU to the states?
> 
> I can't really accurately judge the effectiveness of RU for me.  The last time I tried it was in '08 from Faith Eagle.  I was also on fin at the time, which I am not now and I need to get some sort of anti-androgen to step up my regimen.  
> 
> Any advice as to which one of these two sources I should pursue would be greatly appreciated.


 they are legit! in fact they should start selling ru this week! solution in another week!

----------


## neversaynever

> they are legit! in fact they should start selling ru this week! solution in another week!


 lil pauly...

how do you use ahk? do you dissolve it into KB solution?

----------


## Swoosh

> they are legit! in fact they should start selling ru this week! solution in another week!


 Hey lilpauly,

Are you referring to mpbtreatments.com or Raxus?  Are you in the states?  Thanks.

----------


## lilpauly

> lil pauly...
> 
> how do you use ahk? do you dissolve it into KB solution?


 i use a cream. when i make my next batch it will def be a liquid. i'm going to use liquid they used in the patent

----------


## lilpauly

> Hey lilpauly,
> 
> Are you referring to mpbtreatments.com or Raxus?  Are you in the states?  Thanks.


 yes im from the states. raxus and mpbtreatments= same source

----------


## Maradona

> I just realized the problem.  Their e-mail link at the top of their page points to info@company.com, which obviously isn't what was intended.  I will try sending an e-mail to the real address.  
> 
> Do you guys recommend going with Raxus or mpbtreatments?  As far as I can tell, mpbtreatments does not ship RU to the states?
> 
> I can't really accurately judge the effectiveness of RU for me.  The last time I tried it was in '08 from Faith Eagle.  I was also on fin at the time, which I am not now and I need to get some sort of anti-androgen to step up my regimen.  
> 
> Any advice as to which one of these two sources I should pursue would be greatly appreciated.


 Yeah It doesn't ship RU to the states, this is because the competition hired a hater who started tattle-telling and snitching about this company to the FDA and the company had to re-emerge like the fenix because selling RU is illegal in the states apparently! And this company was seriously affecting their business since they were producing high quality RU.

 Now the company's strong and it won't be taken down but it cannot send RU or any other products without the flag on it to the US but other countries are fine.

There are ways to get around this. I did it by having some dudes in other forums order as bulk and then they will send it to me from spain.

*Listen  big pharma, FDA, chinese haters selling cheap and spoiled RU! : MPB is not winning this battle !
*



Here I come  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilpauly

> Yeah It doesn't ship RU to the states, this is because the competition hired a hater who started tattle-telling and snitching about this company to the FDA and the company had to re-emerge like the fenix because selling RU is illegal in the states apparently! And this company was seriously affecting their business since they were producing high quality RU.
> 
>  Now the company's strong and it won't be taken down but it cannot send RU or any other products without the flag on it to the US but other countries are fine.
> 
> There are ways to get around this. I did it by having some dudes in other forums order as bulk and then they will send it to me from spain.
> 
> *Listen  big pharma, FDA, chinese haters selling cheap and spoiled RU! : MPB is not winning this battle !
> *
> 
> ...


 bro what your regimen?

----------


## Swoosh

> Yeah It doesn't ship RU to the states, this is because the competition hired a hater who started tattle-telling and snitching about this company to the FDA and the company had to re-emerge like the fenix because selling RU is illegal in the states apparently! And this company was seriously affecting their business since they were producing high quality RU.
> 
>  Now the company's strong and it won't be taken down but it cannot send RU or any other products without the flag on it to the US but other countries are fine.
> 
> There are ways to get around this. I did it by having some dudes in other forums order as bulk and then they will send it to me from spain.
> 
> *Listen  big pharma, FDA, chinese haters selling cheap and spoiled RU! : MPB is not winning this battle !
> *
> 
> ...


 Okay, so now I'm a bit confused.  Is it possible to purchase from Raxus in the states?

----------


## lilpauly

> Okay, so now I'm a bit confused.  Is it possible to purchase from Raxus in the states?


 yes you can putchase ru from mpbtreatments! i live in ny. i bought my myristate rum from them.

----------


## Maradona

> Okay, so now I'm a bit confused.  Is it possible to purchase from Raxus in the states?


 You can only purchase the products that say US friendly which have a flag in them. You cannot purchase RU directly from them, it's against the law.

You could before but some hater started snitching it to the FDA, he was paid by the chinese to do it.

At least this is what I found out in the threads at hairlosshelp.

----------


## Maradona

> bro what your regimen?


 No regime bro. Just waiting on RU. I don't really want a low hairline just want to stop my shedding cold turkey. RU might be enough for that.

----------


## worried

I have read on hairloss that only chinese labs are producing RU all the other companies like mpbtreatment or Raxux which are selling RU is middleman or resellers
So why noy buy RU directly from the chinese like Kane, Faitheagle, Rambo. etc?

Can somebody give me the idea what is the price of 5g of RU ? I have read that it will cost me around 250$ if that is correct than it is soo expensive

----------


## Maradona

> I have read on hairloss that only chinese labs are producing RU all the other companies like mpbtreatment or Raxux which are selling RU is middleman or resellers
> So why noy buy RU directly from the chinese like Kane, Faitheagle, Rambo. etc?
> 
> Can somebody give me the idea what is the price of 5g of RU ? I have read that it will cost me around 250$ if that is correct than it is soo expensive


 Good question but you will hear that from one guy preaching the same thing over and over. *Watch out for those who get free RU from the chinese by repeating that line over and over.* You gotta read between the lines, you can't never trust the chinese  :Big Grin:  .

*Kane,faitheagle,henry,rambo,rocky marciano and silver stalone whatever name they use nowadays* do not produce RU or are not the labs either. 

They buy the RU from the chinese and korean labs. This is why you see the RU quality and response from users varying over time and changing over time and not working for some people, while they talk about all this light and moisture being the culprit or MPB getting aggressive after 2 months of good response from RU.

I don't think they have fake RU, they simply buy from a lot of sources mix it together and resell it to us.

How have I come to that conclusion? Look at the people who buyed their stuff in different forums: hairlosshelp.com ganarpelo.org ************* etc, they always complaining of some issue. I frequent other forums and I see the same responses, go to ganarpelo.org experimental section RU threads google translate it and see for yourself.

Or go buy their RU 1g and buy the other RU 1g now see for yourself the differences: the color quality and how well they dissolve in water and if you get a good batch, the next one being bad. This is all info I got from other forums.

You will end up like jarjanbix from hairsite trying to beg these guys to give you fresh RU but they will give you old stinky RU which might not be as effective.

"I used finasteride and it slowed my hair loss down for a few months but then that stopped after a few months. I used RU and was getting dense regrowth. I quit RU in large part because it is very difficult to keep it coming fresh. The makers make too much and then they are still selling from the most-recently made batch months after it is made. I couldn't get fresh every time so sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't. There were some other reasons I gave up on it but getting it fresh every time was a big issue."

-Jarjanbix from *************

***You can find more of these guys complaining even in hairlosshelp.

People will know in time who has the best RU.

Then you will see by yourself.

----------


## ulanude

> I have read on hairloss that only chinese labs are producing RU all the other companies like mpbtreatment or Raxux which are selling RU is middleman or resellers
> So why noy buy RU directly from the chinese like Kane, Faitheagle, Rambo. etc?
> 
> Can somebody give me the idea what is the price of 5g of RU ? I have read that it will cost me around 250$ if that is correct than it is soo expensive


 Cost are one point. But who cares about this when RU isn't researched well enough. Wouldn't play around with a drug that isn't researched well enough - long-term sideeffects could be serious...

----------


## TheDude

wow seems like soon you will be able to buy a ready made solution..

Starting to sound good to me..

Ok so who has the better RU? mpbtreatment or raxus?

----------


## neversaynever

Theres no details on that ready made solution. % or what kind of solution it is...

And is it cost effective? They have a PGd2 blocker there too. And a ahk copper one. But no details.

----------


## Swoosh

So far I have e-mailed Ontario Chemicals, Raxus, and mpbtreatments.com.  None of them have e-mailed me back.  Anyone who would like to give me a lead on where to get some quality RU will be greatly appreciated.  I am in the states. 

I keep hearing about Kane.  Is that worth pursuing?  What are the going rates there?  Chinese?  Thanks.

If you would prefer, you can PM me on HLH.  Same screen name.

----------


## Swoosh

> So far I have e-mailed Ontario Chemicals, Raxus, and mpbtreatments.com.  None of them have e-mailed me back.  Anyone who would like to give me a lead on where to get some quality RU will be greatly appreciated.  I am in the states. 
> 
> I keep hearing about Kane.  Is that worth pursuing?  What are the going rates there?  Chinese?  Thanks.
> 
> If you would prefer, you can PM me on HLH.  Same screen name.


 On second thought, don't PM me on HLH.  I haven't logged in over there for so long I forgot my password and the e-mail address I used.  Will have to get that resolved.

----------


## cleverusername

I placed an order with mpbtreatments a WEEK AGO and got no notification that they received my order. I do have a PayPal receipt and my credit card was charged. I sent them an email concerning the situation this morning and got no response. I'm starting to get worried...

----------


## Maradona

> I placed an order with mpbtreatments a WEEK AGO and got no notification that they received my order. I do have a PayPal receipt and my credit card was charged. I sent them an email concerning the situation this morning and got no response. I'm starting to get worried...


 Don't worry about it. You won't get scammed, they already shipped the RUs from what i've heard.

----------


## cleverusername

> Don't worry about it. You won't get scammed, they already shipped the RUs from what i've heard.


 I sure hope so, it seems kind of sketchy though that they didn't even email me... Did you get an email when you ordered?

----------


## Maradona

> I sure hope so, it seems kind of sketchy though that they didn't even email me... Did you get an email when you ordered?


 I was part of a group buy, the person who did got an email. You see I am in the US so I cannot order from them.

----------


## cleverusername

> I was part of a group buy, the person who did got an email. You see I am in the US so I cannot order from them.


 Oh, I see. I live in Canada so I'm pretty sure they can ship it here. I also tried calling them but it was busy every time I tried

----------


## lilpauly

> Oh, I see. I live in Canada so I'm pretty sure they can ship it here. I also tried calling them but it was busy every time I tried


 trust me u will get your ru.

----------


## cleverusername

> trust me u will get your ru.


 I hope so man.

----------


## Maradona

> trust me u will get your ru.


 How long does it usually take lilpauly? To order anything?

----------


## lilpauly

> How long does it usually take lilpauly? To order anything?


 he shipped out orders a couple days ago

----------


## Maradona

> he shipped out orders a couple days ago


 Sorry, I mean the delivery how long does it take. Let's say to US for other products. is it delayed by customs?

----------


## lilpauly

> Sorry, I mean the shipping how long does it take. is it delayed by customs?


 perhaps. he needs to provide cleverusername with a  tracking number.

----------


## Conpecia

Guys who are starting RU this month: please keep us updated on this ordering process and let us know if you are getting good results in the coming months. I may hop on the RU wagon if my btt brethren bring good news.

----------


## Swoosh

Is Ontario Chem reputable?  I contacted them and they have some available.  Do you think it will be okay to ship in this heat?

----------


## Maradona

> Is Ontario Chem reputable?  I contacted them and they have some available.  Do you think it will be okay to ship in this heat?


 If you are from the USA, I guess you have no choice but to risk getting low quality RU.

----------


## cleverusername

Still nothing... Maradona did you receive an email when you ordered the kb solution?

----------


## Maradona

> Still nothing... Maradona did you receive an email when you ordered the kb solution?


 I couldn't order myself like I said I was part of a group order from another country because he cannot sell to US and the guy who did the order got an email, they already shipped the RU.

I think they just need to send you a tracking information, that's all. No I didn't receive an email for the KB solution and I think it's because it isn't ready to ship yet.

----------


## cleverusername

> I couldn't order myself like I said I was part of a group order from another country because he cannot sell to US and the guy who did the order got an email, they already shipped the RU.
> 
> I think they just need to send you a tracking information, that's all. No I didn't receive an email for the KB solution and I think it's because it isn't ready to ship yet.


 Alright, makes sense I guess. I hope everything works out okay, I still wanna give ahk a try and they sell it for a pretty good price.  What are your thoughts on ahk?

----------


## Maradona

> Alright, makes sense I guess. I hope everything works out okay, I still wanna give ahk a try and they sell it for a pretty good price.  What are your thoughts on ahk?


 I don't know much about it bro, just RU. What I am finding out is that people stop their shedding COLD TURKEY with 80-100mg.

Just try RU first, if it stops your shedding then what else would you want. Forget regrowth lol.

But you can ask lilpauly, he's on everything.

----------


## neversaynever

I know we're not all so clued up here, but still need some advice. I cut my hair grade 0 or grade 1. Diffuse all on top.

I decided to go for AHK, Minox and RU.

> AHK vehicles are a problem from what i gather. Anyone else ordering their AHK solution? They told me it will be available in 2.5% and 5%. How long would a 60ml bottle last?

> If I order KB solution and RU. How long would 5g of RU last? Are people using 100mg a day?

----------


## neversaynever

> I don't know much about it bro, just RU. What I am finding out is that people stop their shedding COLD TURKEY with 80-100mg.
> 
> Just try RU first, if it stops your shedding then what else would you want. Forget regrowth lol.
> 
> But you can ask lilpauly, he's on everything.


 Dont forget regrowth! If i can save vellus hairs, ive got a full head of hair!  :Smile:  Im staying positive. I got a good feeling

----------


## cleverusername

> Dont forget regrowth! If i can save vellus hairs, ive got a full head of hair!  Im staying positive. I got a good feeling


 Same here bro, I have a lot of vellus hairs at the hairline. Some are starting to darken and grow thicker with rogaine alone  :Smile:  still no word on if my ru has shipped though, which is frustrating. And I read some people that used AHK experienced thinning in the areas they applied the AHK, so now it seems kind of risky. But lilpauly seems so be having good results so I think Im gonna need to research it a little more.

----------


## TheDude

Hay I just wane know where I can read up on RU?

Any reputable sites, research, articles etc?

Im thinking of going on this stuff.. I had bad experiences with fin..

----------


## clandestine

Where can AHK be purchased from?

----------


## cleverusername

@TheDude you can read up on people's experiences with it on hairlosshelp, I'm on my phone right now but when I get home I'll try to find some studies for you. 

@Cladenstine mpbtreatments.com has it with he price of $350 for 10g.

----------


## neversaynever

> Same here bro, I have a lot of vellus hairs at the hairline. Some are starting to darken and grow thicker with rogaine alone  still no word on if my ru has shipped though, which is frustrating. And I read some people that used AHK experienced thinning in the areas they applied the AHK, so now it seems kind of risky. But lilpauly seems so be having good results so I think Im gonna need to research it a little more.


 Too much ahk can make you thin, too little will do nothing. I plan on using it every other day, lightly. Maybe its pointless. Best to stick with RU + Minox?

----------


## cleverusername

> Too much ahk can make you thin, too little will do nothing. I plan on using it every other day, lightly. Maybe its pointless. Best to stick with RU + Minox?


 At the moment I'm still considering it, I think the RU will be a strong enough anti androgen, then all we would need is something for regrowth. I think I'm going to try AHK for 6 months on the temple area, and getting some BIM would be nice as well.

----------


## neversaynever

> At the moment I'm still considering it, I think the RU will be a strong enough anti androgen, then all we would need is something for regrowth. I think I'm going to try AHK for 6 months on the temple area, and getting some BIM would be nice as well.


 I might go for the AHK pre-mixed solution. Ill buy RU in powder form with KB solution. Minox ill buy here in the UK.

Might even try Equol...

----------


## cleverusername

> I might go for the AHK pre-mixed solution. Ill buy RU in powder form with KB solution. Minox ill buy here in the UK.
> 
> Might even try Equol...


 I bought the RU powder and KB solution too. It might be cheaper to buy the AHK and make it yourself too, although the premixed solution is very tempting. I still want to look into equol a little more, it does seem very promising in my opinion but the only issue seems to be the cost. And if it works like its said to we may not even need RU.

----------


## neversaynever

> I bought the RU powder and KB solution too. It might be cheaper to buy the AHK and make it yourself too, although the premixed solution is very tempting. I still want to look into equol a little more, it does seem very promising in my opinion but the only issue seems to be the cost. And if it works like its said to we may not even need RU.


 Its two different tactics. I think something like equol or fin will only make RU more effective.

How does RU + KB work in terms of %. People are using 80-100mg, but in how much KB solution would you put that in?

----------


## cleverusername

> Its two different tactics. I think something like equol or fin will only make RU more effective.
> 
> How does RU + KB work in terms of %. People are using 80-100mg, but in how much KB solution would you put that in?


 The site says the kb is for custom solutions, I'm not entirely sure what the percentage should be. If I remember correctly, antiandrogen1 on YouTube was using 4ml of everclear and pg for every 100mg of RU. So I was thinking about using 4ml of kb solution for every 100mg of RU

----------


## neversaynever

> The site says the kb is for custom solutions, I'm not entirely sure what the percentage should be. If I remember correctly, antiandrogen1 on YouTube was using 4ml of everclear and pg for every 100mg of RU. So I was thinking about using 4ml of kb solution for every 100mg of RU


 Is 4ml enough to cover an nw6? Seems like a tiny amount

----------


## cleverusername

> Is 4ml enough to cover an nw6? Seems like a tiny amount


 I'm not too sure, I'm gonna try though. Another factor is getting the RU to the scalp if you have long hair, which I do. I think using a syringe would help though.

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm not too sure, I'm gonna try though. Another factor is getting the RU to the scalp if you have long hair, which I do. I think using a syringe would help though.


 Ive got grade 0 cut hair. Every drop would hit my scalp.

----------


## Maradona

> Ive got grade 0 cut hair. Every drop would hit my scalp.


 I'll explain everything once you guys get your RU. Don't sweat it.
Even though my RU will take a lot longer, when you get your RU i'll explain.

Make sure you got the scale, the vials to measure ml, etc.

----------


## neversaynever

> I'll explain everything once you guys get your RU. Don't sweat it.
> Even though my RU will take a lot longer, when you get your RU i'll explain.
> 
> Make sure you got the scale, the vials to measure ml, etc.


 Ive got 60ml bottles with sprays on them. Good idea? What about a derma roller?

----------


## cleverusername

> Ive got grade 0 cut hair. Every drop would hit my scalp.


 I'm considering getting a close shave for this, but I'm kinda scared to. I would look so different plus I still have a decent head of hair. I want to at least try with the syringe first.

----------


## cleverusername

> I'll explain everything once you guys get your RU. Don't sweat it.
> Even though my RU will take a lot longer, when you get your RU i'll explain.
> 
> Make sure you got the scale, the vials to measure ml, etc.


 I've got my cylinder to measure the solution, but I still need to find a scale and some vials. Did you get your scale online? If so, where?

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm considering getting a close shave for this, but I'm kinda scared to. I would look so different plus I still have a decent head of hair. I want to at least try with the syringe first.


 I could grow my hair out, but its been this short since i was 16. Strangley...i look like an idiot with grown out hair  :Smile: 

Hoping it helps me when i start the topicals. Might even make spray bottles possible. Thinking about using a derma roller aswell. Going all out on my regimen!

----------


## cleverusername

> I could grow my hair out, but its been this short since i was 16. Strangley...i look like an idiot with grown out hair 
> 
> Hoping it helps me when i start the topicals. Might even make spray bottles possible. Thinking about using a derma roller aswell. Going all out on my regimen!


 Lol I'm the feel the same way about having my hair short. I was thinking about derma rolling too, not quite sure how it would work with long hair though. Oh, my regimen also has Niz and toco8 as well. And I think my shedding has actually decreased since starting the toco8. So I'm really exited about the results and antiandrogen will bring.

----------


## neversaynever

> Lol I'm the feel the same way about having my hair short. I was thinking about derma rolling too, not quite sure how it would work with long hair though. Oh, my regimen also has Niz and toco8 as well. And I think my shedding has actually decreased since starting the toco8. So I'm really exited about the results and antiandrogen will bring.


 Not looked into toco 8. is it a pill? Ill be using:

Biotin
Niz shampoo
AHK
RU
Minox
Fin or equol

----------


## cleverusername

> Not looked into toco 8. is it a pill? Ill be using:
> 
> Biotin
> Niz shampoo
> AHK
> RU
> Minox
> Fin or equol


 It's a powder, you just mix it with any beverage. People on body building websites have said it regrew hair, cleared up their skin and helped in the gym. 
My regimen will be:

RU
Minox
Niz
AHK - maybe
Toco8
Bim - if I can get it
I already eat a cereal that's supposed to have the daily requirement for biotin as well

----------


## neversaynever

> It's a powder, you just mix it with any beverage. People on body building websites have said it regrew hair, cleared up their skin and helped in the gym. 
> My regimen will be:
> 
> RU
> Minox
> Niz
> AHK - maybe
> Toco8
> Bim - if I can get it
> I already eat a cereal that's supposed to have the daily requirement for biotin as well


 Quite similar regimens. Ill look into toco 8. I would suggest waiting for bim. Allergen, I think, will be releasing news of their phase 2 in september. Not long to go. I'm gonna wait to see what they say about bim. You not tempted by fin or equol?

----------


## cleverusername

> Quite similar regimens. Ill look into toco 8. I would suggest waiting for bim. Allergen, I think, will be releasing news of their phase 2 in september. Not long to go. I'm gonna wait to see what they say about bim. You not tempted by fin or equol?


 I'm more tempted about equal than fin, I read some posts by 2020 saying that the people who took equol didn't experience any sexual sides. That's my only concern with fin, it's also why I started to look into RU. I want my hair but i also don't want to risk my libido.

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm more tempted about equal than fin, I read some posts by 2020 saying that the people who took equol didn't experience any sexual sides. That's my only concern with fin, it's also why I started to look into RU. I want my hair but i also don't want to risk my libido.


 Theres a pharma company who have tested it upto 320mg without sides, but that was for a short amount of time. They currently in trial testing upto 320mg for prostate cancer. Ive emailed them, would be great if they can shed any light on it. Will let you know.

Equol looks like the fin killer. Question is...how much do we need to take? Im very close to ordering some. Might go for a blood test to check all my hormone levels, and then start equol, and then check my hormone levels again. Equol has other health benefits too. Shame its so damn expensive.

Folexen will make a independant test certificate available soon. I think I might just place the order. Its expensive, but hair is worth it!

Just need to figure out how much mg a day would equal fin.

----------


## cleverusername

> Theres a pharma company who have tested it upto 320mg without sides, but that was for a short amount of time. They currently in trial testing upto 320mg for prostate cancer. Ive emailed them, would be great if they can shed any light on it. Will let you know.
> 
> Equol looks like the fin killer. Question is...how much do we need to take? Im very close to ordering some. Might go for a blood test to check all my hormone levels, and then start equol, and then check my hormone levels again. Equol has other health benefits too. Shame its so damn expensive.
> 
> Folexen will make a independant test certificate available soon. I think I might just place the order. Its expensive, but hair is worth it!
> 
> Just need to figure out how much mg a day would equal fin.


 I'm gonna try to look for some info when I get home. It's irritating trying to search stuff on my phone haha. I think lilpauly is testing it as well.

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm gonna try to look for some info when I get home. It's irritating trying to search stuff on my phone haha. I think lilpauly is testing it as well.


 Theres a few guys on other forums who have ordered it. Check the equol thread on this site, a few studies been posted up. Ive been reading about it heavily the last 2 weeks. I think checking my hormone levels prior to equol will tell me excatly whats going on, and what dosage is required. Right...time to place some orders!

----------


## cleverusername

> Theres a few guys on other forums who have ordered it. Check the equol thread on this site, a few studies been posted up. Ive been reading about it heavily the last 2 weeks. I think checking my hormone levels prior to equol will tell me excatly whats going on, and what dosage is required. Right...time to place some orders!


 Hmm, I should check my hormone levels too.

----------


## neversaynever

> Hmm, I should check my hormone levels too.


 I think everyone who tries Equol should be checking hormone levels. Not just T and DHT levels, but other hormones too. And derivatives from hormones. Then we know if we are on the right path!

Theres no way im taking Equol unless im certain its bring my DHT levels down and not messing with other hormones to the extent Fin does.

There is no doubt Equol reduces DHT though.

Also, people are guessing how much equol they will take. Somewhat guessing anyway. If we check our levels say, every month. We will know exactly how much we need.

----------


## cleverusername

> I think everyone who tries Equol should be checking hormone levels. Not just T and DHT levels, but other hormones too. And derivatives from hormones. Then we know if we are on the right path!
> 
> Theres no way im taking Equol unless im certain its bring my DHT levels down and not messing with other hormones to the extent Fin does.
> 
> There is no doubt Equol reduces DHT though.
> 
> Also, people are guessing how much equol they will take. Somewhat guessing anyway. If we check our levels say, every month. We will know exactly how much we need.


 Definitely. That's a must for an experimental drug that messes with hormonal levels.

----------


## lilpauly

i bought 100g of equal :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cleverusername

Keep us updated man! What dosage are you going to be using?

----------


## neversaynever

> i bought 100g of equal


 in pill or powder form?

----------


## Maradona

You guys are being too greedy just try RU first then add stuff. The point is to use DHT blockers orally.

----------


## cleverusername

> You guys are being too greedy just try RU first then add stuff. The point is to use DHT blockers orally.


 I'm trying to buy what I can now. I have the money to spare right now and who knows when the situation may change

----------


## lilpauly

> in pill or powder form?


 its powder.

----------


## lilpauly

> Keep us updated man! What dosage are you going to be using?


 i bought the powder from Eclipse Nutraceuticals.

----------


## Maradona

> I'm trying to buy what I can now. I have the money to spare right now and who knows when the situation may change


 I meant the point is not to use DHT blockers orally. Just try RU first, don't touch oral DHT blockers.

----------


## cleverusername

> I meant the point is not to use DHT blockers orally. Just try RU first, don't touch oral DHT blockers.


 Oh, I'm not gonna try them, I'm sticking with RU as an anti androgen for now

----------


## cleverusername

They finally emailed me back guys !  :Smile:  I still haven't gotten the tracking info, but hey it's a start.

----------


## neversaynever

> I meant the point is not to use DHT blockers orally. Just try RU first, don't touch oral DHT blockers.


 Im sure ill get regrowth if i use oral blockers.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> i bought 100g of equal


 


> i bought the powder from Eclipse Nutraceuticals.


  :EEK!:  how much that run you?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

oh wait you bought 100 g powder with 0.5% equol concentration?

----------


## lilpauly

> oh wait you bought 100 g powder with 0.5% equol concentration?


 yes, it seems like a good price

----------


## Maradona

You guys messing with too much stuff. 

I am not responsible for whatever happens to you if you combine RU+ other DHT treatments.

Just remember that.

lilpauly is an exception he's got a body built for DHT blockers of all sorts. Don't expect to be him.

----------


## Oriol

Hi guys. For those who will mix RU powder in KB Solution, how will you do it? How many gr per bottle? Thanks

----------


## cleverusername

> You guys messing with too much stuff. 
> 
> I am not responsible for whatever happens to you if you combine RU+ other DHT treatments.
> 
> Just remember that.
> 
> lilpauly is an exception he's got a body built for DHT blockers of all sorts. Don't expect to be him.


 I'm only trying RU, not too sure about neversaynever.

----------


## Maradona

> Hi guys. For those who will mix RU powder in KB Solution, how will you do it? How many gr per bottle? Thanks


 I will not put the whole grams into the bottle. I would make weekly preparations or even daily.

You have to calculate yourself on what's convenient for you.

How much do you want to apply daily? It ranges from 50mg-100mg to have results. It depends on how strong you want your solution to be and how much do you want to apply over your scalp. For some 1ml and 50mg it's enough, for others its as much as 100mg in 2ml.

I intend to cover a norwood 6 area so I may have to use 2ml solution or more.

Look for antiandrogen videos on youtube and replace the solution with KB solution, he even calculates it on a board.
Whatever solution he uses PG, ethano, etc.. just replace it with KB. KB has many ingredients on it.

----------


## Oriol

Thanks a lot for the answer Maradona!

----------


## neversaynever

> I will not put the whole grams into the bottle. I would make weekly preparations or even daily.
> 
> You have to calculate yourself on what's convenient for you.
> 
> How much do you want to apply daily? It ranges from 50mg-100mg to have results. It depends on how strong you want your solution to be and how much do you want to apply over your scalp. For some 1ml and 50mg it's enough, for others its as much as 100mg in 2ml.
> 
> I intend to cover a norwood 6 area so I may have to use 2ml solution or more.
> 
> Look for antiandrogen videos on youtube and replace the solution with KB solution, he even calculates it on a board.
> Whatever solution he uses PG, ethano, etc.. just replace it with KB. KB has many ingredients on it.


 what mg dose you gonna use?

----------


## shredder

hi guys, very interesting thread. i'm very interested in RU myself, but not quite sure what the best way to apply it would be.

the KB solution sounds very interesting, but i can find very littel info on it - is this a minox solution? judging from the image at mpbtreatments, it seems to be the case. i don't really want to use minox because I fear the shedding phase (I am nw 2), and because I have cats.

so, does the KB solution offered at mpbtreatments contain minox?

if it does, what other medium should I go for?

thanks a lot!

----------


## Maradona

> hi guys, very interesting thread. i'm very interested in RU myself, but not quite sure what the best way to apply it would be.
> 
> the KB solution sounds very interesting, but i can find very littel info on it - is this a minox solution? judging from the image at mpbtreatments, it seems to be the case. i don't really want to use minox because I fear the shedding phase (I am nw 2), and because I have cats.
> 
> so, does the KB solution offered at mpbtreatments contain minox?
> 
> if it does, what other medium should I go for?
> 
> thanks a lot!


 No minox. I can't use Minox I have side effects with minox. It's a solution you can make yourself but it's hard, it is only used for delivery of the anti-androgen powder.

----------


## Maradona

> what mg dose you gonna use?


 I will start with 50mg on the front of the scalp and assess the shedding from that area.

I will go no more than 100mg.

----------


## Maradona

> Thanks a lot for the answer Maradona!


 Not a problem guys. If you have any questions, we'll try to answer. 

You have to apply this procedure very carefully if you want to see results, it's not easy but at the end worth it.

Your shedding could stop in 3 days or in a few months! 
That's the bottom line.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

mpbtreatments dont look like they're fully up and running

and what do you guys think of their premixed solution that they claim to be stable for 6 months.....or is powder+KB solution the only way to go?

----------


## neversaynever

Anyone received their RU yet?

----------


## cleverusername

> Anyone received their RU yet?


 Not yet, still haven't even gotten my tracking number.

----------


## neversaynever

> Not yet, still haven't even gotten my tracking number.


 Which country do you live?

Im waiting too...im in the uk

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

sounds like a set-up..

----------


## cleverusername

> Which country do you live?
> 
> Im waiting too...im in the uk


 I live in Canada, they emailed me and said they'd look into it so I guess thats something.

----------


## Maradona

> sounds like a set-up..


 These things take time. This is ain't no amazon order !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oriol

When you guys receive your orders, please inform us here. Thanks

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> These things take time. This is ain't no amazon order !


 
i'm not really concerned it's a scam (since I havent even ordered  :Big Grin: ) however would really like to see this site up and running since they've found a niche that no one else fills currently

they said they would have RU, AHK and more in by the 1st of July but things seem to progressing slowly

----------


## Maradona

> i'm not really concerned it's a scam (since I havent even ordered ) however would really like to see this site up and running since they've found a niche that no one else fills currently
> 
> they said they would have RU, AHK and more in by the 1st of July but things seem to progressing slowly


 they ran out of AHK, check their website.

 It could be that they are super busy with desesperate balding men ordering so much stuff since for once this is the only legit source for these raw ingredients.

RU+KB solution= **** finasteride.

----------


## neversaynever

> they ran out of AHK, check their website.
> 
>  It could be that they are super busy with desesperate balding men ordering so much stuff since for once this is the only legit source for these raw ingredients.
> 
> RU+KB solution= **** finasteride.


 They just emailed me. They quite rightly reminded me that they could send the RU now, but the KB is not ready yet (just like the site says).

They run things in batches. They'll be doing the KB on wednesday and thursday, and then send everything out together.

----------


## neversaynever

> i'm not really concerned it's a scam (since I havent even ordered ) however would really like to see this site up and running since they've found a niche that no one else fills currently
> 
> they said they would have RU, AHK and more in by the 1st of July but things seem to progressing slowly


 They do have the RU ready to ship. But not KB solution yet. Which explains the delay for people who ordered RU and KB together.

----------


## neversaynever

> they ran out of AHK, check their website.
> 
>  It could be that they are super busy with desesperate balding men ordering so much stuff since for once this is the only legit source for these raw ingredients.
> *
> RU+KB solution= **** finasteride*.


 ****ing hope so man.

----------


## Maradona

> They just emailed me. They quite rightly reminded me that they could send the RU now, but the KB is not ready yet (just like the site says).
> 
> They run things in batches. They'll be doing the KB on wednesday and thursday, and then send everything out together.


 So you ordered both? thats why it's gonna take time and they havent shipped yours yet.

----------


## neversaynever

> So you ordered both? thats why it's gonna take time and they havent shipped yours yet.


 you ordered just RU? yea im getting both.

----------


## Maradona

> you ordered just RU? yea im getting both.


 I'm in the US so I couldn't order RU directly. I was part of a group buy outside of US, a big one  :Big Grin: .

I am getting both too. KB solution is the shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. Should buy us enough time till histogen for sure but I've been wondering if Histogen's can mantain what RU mantained? As long as the follicles are still alive, I guess it's possible.

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm in the US so I couldn't order RU directly. I was part of a group buy outside of US, a big one .
> 
> I am getting both too. KB solution is the shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. Should buy us enough time till histogen for sure but I've been wondering if Histogen's can mantain what RU mantained? As long as the follicles are still alive, I guess it's possible.


 Yea as long as the hairs are still alive...HSC is a big hope.

I ant find any info on kb solution. what is it exactly? who has used it? why is it so good?

----------


## UK_

> Yea as long as the hairs are still alive...HSC is a big hope.
> 
> I ant find any info on kb solution. what is it exactly? who has used it? why is it so good?


 KB solution is basically a vehicle to increase the absorption of RU.

----------


## Oriol

Did anyone notice that KB Solution was with a price of $65 a bottle and now $32 and $35?

----------


## neversaynever

How much mg of RU would make 5% and 2% of 60ml of KB?

----------


## Maradona

> How much mg of RU would make 5&#37; and 2% of 60ml of KB?


 You don't your RU Math bro, shameful !

5%=50mg/ml

2%=20mg/ml

So you need 60x50mg = 3000mg = 3g.
''                 60x20mg=1200mg=1.2g.

----------


## Maintenance

Im struggling to get my head around the KB Solution, will it already come with RU mixed inside or it, because they do specify strenghs, or will you have to buy RU Seperately aswell?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> You don't your RU Math bro, shameful !
> 
> 5%=50mg/ml
> 
> 2%=20mg/ml
> 
> So you need 60x50mg = 3000mg = 3g.
> ''                 60x20mg=1200mg=1.2g.


 assuming 1 ml of KB solution weighs 1 gram, which it doesn't?

----------


## neversaynever

> assuming 1 ml of KB solution weighs 1 gram, which it doesn't?


 Yea thats what I thought. Bit confused...

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> Yea thats what I thought. Bit confused...


 I don't even know what it contains.. the pic on mpbtreatments says minoxidil amongst other things?


Someone posted a link a while back which gave more info on KB solution and the study where they used..the full name was german sounding, Kroehner Bohn solution something like that?

----------


## neversaynever

> I don't even know what it contains.. the pic on mpbtreatments says minoxidil amongst other things?
> 
> 
> Someone posted a link a while back which gave more info on KB solution and the study where they used..the full name was german sounding, Kroehner Bohn solution something like that?


 Its just a generic picture they used. Stupidly they chose a bottle with minox. It doesnt contain minox.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> Its just a generic picture they used. Stupidly they chose a bottle with minox. It doesnt contain minox.


 ok do you know the ingredients and the proportions?

----------


## neversaynever

> ok do you know the ingredients and the proportions?


 No idea mate. Trying to find that info myself.

i planned to use around 70mg in 4ml of kb solution. But now theyre selling KB for either 2% or 5% RU. Confused....

----------


## Maradona

> assuming 1 ml of KB solution weighs 1 gram, which it doesn't?


 It does.

If you guys still don't get it.

Just dump 3g into the 5% solution of 60ml that you buy.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> It does.
> 
> If you guys still don't get it.
> 
> Just dump 3g into the 5% solution of 60ml that you buy.


 I don't think it does but if it contains the usual distilled water, ethanol, propylene glycol et cet. it's probably close enough...


anyway after reading on hairlosshelp the important thing doesnt seem to be the concentration of the solution as long as you apply the right amount RU every day, so with 3g dissolved and spread over 60 days you would apply 50 mg per day

----------


## Maintenance

I was assumin that the 2&#37; an 5% were reffering to the percentage concentration of the RU in the KB, why else hav concs on KB solution?

----------


## Maradona

> I was assumin that the 2% an 5% were reffering to the percentage concentration of the RU in the KB, why else hav concs on KB solution?


 I have asked them and it seems that each solution is different. The 2% KB solution is specifically built for as 2% RU concentration without the RU in it yet.
The same goes for the 5% solution.

You can either put the RU in it or they will.

----------


## cleverusername

> I have asked them and it seems that each solution is different. The 2% KB solution is specifically built for as 2% RU concentration without the RU in it yet.
> The same goes for the 5% solution.
> 
> You can either put the RU in it or they will.


 mpbtreatments emailed you back that quick? I still didn't get my tracking number :s

----------


## Maradona

> mpbtreatments emailed you back that quick? I still didn't get my tracking number :s


 I emailed them before. They probably won't answer questions about your order because they are not ready to ship them yet especially if you ordered RU+KB on the same order.

----------


## neversaynever

Ive been in email conversation with them all day.

KB will be ready this week they hope.

----------


## Maintenance

I emailed them and they said that the premixed solution is ok and just as effective as homemade solutions, but i guess its the issue here with the vehicle they use in the premixed solution not being as good, or more likely to get sides than the kb solution :/

----------


## Oriol

What the hell is going on with those KB Solutions prices? Yestarday they were in their  $30´s  and now they're again in $60's

----------


## neversaynever

> What the hell is going on with those KB Solutions prices? Yestarday they were in their  $30´s  and now they're again in $60's


 I was told that the $30 price was a mistake by the guy updating the site.

----------


## Oriol

That explains it. Thanks.

----------


## Knockin on NW4



----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> 


 topical antiandrogens once a day

----------


## Benis23

Hey RU Experts - I've been reading through this thread, and RU sounds like a good option that is definitely worth trying.  My problem is that I live in the US, and it seems access to RU here is pretty limited

Is there anyone here in the US who has gotten access to a decent source of RU?  Do we have any options aside from trying to get someone in Europe to send us some?

----------


## aim4hair

Is mpbtreatments a reputable source of supplements ? I read alot about fake RU being sold online!!

----------


## cleverusername

> I emailed them before. They probably won't answer questions about your order because they are not ready to ship them yet especially if you ordered RU+KB on the same order.


 I ordered them both in the same order, but what's strange is that they told me my order should have already shipped by now... and their phone line is sketchy bro, I've never been able to get an answer, I get the tone that you get when someone's phone is off the hook. Still I'm gonna be patient and wait this out.

----------


## lilpauly

> I ordered them both in the same order, but what's strange is that they told me my order should have already shipped by now... and their phone line is sketchy bro, I've never been able to get an answer, I get the tone that you get when someone's phone is off the hook. Still I'm gonna be patient and wait this out.


 if its shipped they can provide with a  tracking number. also tell them your posting on hairloss forums

----------


## Maradona

> I ordered them both in the same order, but what's strange is that they told me my order should have already shipped by now... and their phone line is sketchy bro, I've never been able to get an answer, I get the tone that you get when someone's phone is off the hook. Still I'm gonna be patient and wait this out.


 It's not that it's sketchy. This is the first time they are shipping out orders. They are probably dealing with a massive amount of desperate bald men orders and whatnot.

Don't worry about it. You'll get your RU.

If RU really works for you, then you should see a massive stop in shedding only about 3-4 days.

----------


## TheDude

Here is a small very old article I found on a bodybuilding site..

I won't post the site but here's the important part..

"RU 58841
This is the mother of all topical anti androgens. RU58841 is made by the Roussel Corporation of France. This stuff shuts down DHT at the hair follicle like nothing else. One of the major problems has been that anti androgens such as Spironolactone and Flutamide taken orally might be good for hair loss, but they cause all sorts of problems related to having low androgens in your body, such as loss of muscle, increased fat, loss of sex drive, gyno, etc.

When these same anti androgens have been used topically (put directly on the scalp) they do not cause the negative systemic side effects, but they did not seem to do much of anything for hair loss or growth either. Therefore, a topically active anti androgen without systemic effects would be highly desirable. RU58841 is a topical anti androgen that shuts down DHT at the follicle without any systemic side effects in the body!

This stuff is the best thing since the invention of the vibrator! Woops, did I actually say that aloud? Now for the bad news. RU58841 is not out for sale and probably won't be for quite some time. It is in the early stages of testing and I understand there are *other reasons* that it might be a long time until it hits the market.

I would tell you what those reasons are, but then I would have to kill you, and that would be bad for magazine sales...... Make no mistakes about it, RU58841 is the drug of choice for hair loss and would stop hair loss cold in conjunction with a good topical anti inflammatory. Through my secret source, I was told that the initial feelings about this stuff by the researchers who tested it was that it would probably even grow back a lot of hair for some people.

I would give my right-no make that left-gonad for some of this stuff. Oh well, maybe I can find some crazy chemist to whip me up some of this nifty compound for my own personal use. Will it cost me a nad?"

I'm a little bit worried about the highlighted part..

----------


## Maradona

> Here is a small very old article I found on a bodybuilding site..
> 
> I won't post the site but here's the important part..
> 
> "RU 58841
> This is the mother of all topical anti androgens. RU58841 is made by the Roussel Corporation of France. This stuff shuts down DHT at the hair follicle like nothing else. One of the major problems has been that anti androgens such as Spironolactone and Flutamide taken orally might be good for hair loss, but they cause all sorts of problems related to having low androgens in your body, such as loss of muscle, increased fat, loss of sex drive, gyno, etc.
> 
> When these same anti androgens have been used topically (put directly on the scalp) they do not cause the negative systemic side effects, but they did not seem to do much of anything for hair loss or growth either. Therefore, a topically active anti androgen without systemic effects would be highly desirable. RU58841 is a topical anti androgen that shuts down DHT at the follicle without any systemic side effects in the body!
> 
> ...


 It's your choice. Do your research and come to your own conclusion as to it's safety and effectiveness. I did research for about 6 months and it's worth a shot.

I have permanent sides with fin and I know other people who are worse than me because of finasteride and still using RU. That should tell you what we think of "RU's safety".

In my personal opinion and the reason why RU hasn't come to market yet it's because it's less effective than fin. RU can't regrow hair. It can only stop it's progression COLD TURKEY and it's a nuisance to apply. Applying RU it's not as easy as minox and it's not stable to be on the shells like minox. A pill it's much easier to take and much more marketable and in this case even more effective. So there's no point of marketing something like RU just like many good products in the past that regrew hair but did not make it all the way. 

*You know what I find funny about the "it doesn't work if it's not approved by the FDA-Guys" is the fact that when people use snake oil with no science behind and get no results, they don't even think of the safety of the product.

But as soon as there is a product that is not FDA approved, has science behind it and it's been successful at stopping or regrowing hair to some degree they are all like : "Watch out that shit can give you aids, cancer, it will melt your brain and your dick will explode: total scrotum implosion is a side effect I heard!".*

----------


## TheDude

Like you I also got some serious sides from fin..

I'm close to placing an order for some RU.. Just trying to do some responsible research..

There was a guy named eden on another site, he had some really interesting info on this stuff and other stuff.. seems all his posts have been deleted..

My main concern now is getting some legitimate stuff to test it properly..

Seems a few guys here have ordered from mpb but not received their order yet.. little bit worrying..

I might go with the chinese guys if they would email me back..

What do you think maradona, have you placed an order yet? with who?

----------


## Maradona

> Like you I also got some serious sides from fin..
> 
> I'm close to placing an order for some RU.. Just trying to do some responsible research..
> 
> There was a guy named eden on another site, he had some really interesting info on this stuff and other stuff.. seems all his posts have been deleted..
> 
> My main concern now is getting some legitimate stuff to test it properly..
> 
> Seems a few guys here have ordered from mpb but not received their order yet.. little bit worrying..
> ...


 I'm sure Enden would recommend MPBtreatments. I remember him. The problem with ************ was the fact that that's a forum selling products like generic propecia,spiro,minox and other stuff. They had to get rid of posts about RU58841. The admin was looking for an excuse to ban a lot of the RU guys. 

I think this was one of the main reasons why they "redesigned their forums" just because there were people pulling off strings with RUM/RU.


Yes I placed an order with these guys but mine will take longer since I'm from the USA and had to order from europe and then back to US. 

It's a big hassle but I just heard bad stories with the RU of the chinese guys. They provide good RU but there's always a chance you will run into a bad batch and unfresh batch which will decrease RU's effectiveness.
There's a huge difference in the quality of this RU and others RU as you will find out in posts in hairlosshelp or ************. 

I just can't take any chances since RU58841 will be my only treatment. You can order from the chinese if you want but I would not.

Or just wait till we get our orders then you can start trusting these guys.

I think a lot of people from this thread have already ordered but are still waiting. Things should get better in terms of orders because they just started taking orders.

Oh I almost forgot, if you have sides with fin make sure you use RU in the KB solution. From my research it will reduce the absorption of RU into your body to nothing.

Even if you order RU from somewhere else, get the KB solution. Either buy it or make it yourself.

Good luck, brutha.

----------


## lilpauly

> I'm sure Enden would recommend MPBtreatments. I remember him. The problem with ************ was the fact that that's a forum selling products like generic propecia,spiro,minox and other stuff. They had to get rid of posts about RU58841. The admin was looking for an excuse to ban a lot of the RU guys. 
> 
> I think this was one of the main reasons why they "redesigned their forums" just because there were people pulling off strings with RUM/RU.
> 
> 
> Yes I placed an order with these guys but mine will take longer since I'm from the USA and had to order from europe and then back to US. 
> 
> It's a big hassle but I just heard bad stories with the RU of the chinese guys. They provide good RU but there's always a chance you will run into a bad batch and unfresh batch which will decrease RU's effectiveness.
> There's a huge difference in the quality of this RU and others RU as you will find out in posts in hairlosshelp or ************. 
> ...


  when I pay for my treatments I want it ship within days.

----------


## Maradona

> when I pay for my treatments I want it ship within days.


 **** man, what should I do? Bad RU or Bad shipping?

I really want this shit now  :Frown: .
I have no treatments whatsoever. I even dropped nizoral !

----------


## neversaynever

> **** man, what should I do? Bad RU or Bad shipping?
> 
> I really want this shit now .
> I have no treatments whatsoever. I even dropped nizoral !


 The waiting is killing me too. Im losing hairs...this is ridiculous. 

The KB solution should be ready by now. If it takes another month to arrive....hmm...

----------


## Maradona

> The waiting is killing me too. Im losing hairs...this is ridiculous. 
> 
> The KB solution should be ready by now. If it takes another month to arrive....hmm...


 I am shedding AT LEAST 150 hairs a day. It's really bad now.

----------


## Maradona

Hey guys I found something super useful for us bald mofos:

It's a special brush to make sure you cover your entire scalp  effectively without wasting too much RU. You can use with pretty much any topical with it!



ULTRA-MOX Applicator Brush-Hair Restoration Specialist of Atlanta

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5XVc1419ts

If that shit works as advertised it should help out a lot.



I'll try and buy it because I know from other users how difficult it is to apply RU ! Some take +30 min.

I just hope it works advertised !

Now the problem is where to get that brush...

----------


## neversaynever

> Hey guys I found something super useful for us bald mofos:
> 
> It's a special brush to make sure you cover your entire scalp  effectively without wasting too much RU. You can use with pretty much any topical with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ULTRA-MOX Applicator Brush-Hair Restoration Specialist of Atlanta
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5XVc1419ts
> ...


 I got short hair all round (grade 0) so application of RU will be easy  :Big Grin:  All of it will hit my scalp. 

Just had a thought, I get the feeling they might be building up orders before they send the KB solution out. If people are still ordering, they might be thinking, "ok lets wait for a few more orders and then we'll send out". ?

So frustrating!

----------


## Maradona

> I got short hair all round (grade 0) so application of RU will be easy  All of it will hit my scalp. 
> 
> Just had a thought, I get the feeling they might be building up orders before they send the KB solution out. If people are still ordering, they might be thinking, "ok lets wait for a few more orders and then we'll send out". ?
> 
> So frustrating!


 help a bald brothah out and help me look for it. It will benefit everyone in this thread !  :Big Grin:  I tried to find it  :Frown:  but I don't many trading sites.

----------


## TheDude

> Oh I almost forgot, if you have sides with fin make sure you use RU in the KB solution. From my research it will reduce the absorption of RU into your body to nothing.
> 
> Even if you order RU from somewhere else, get the KB solution. Either buy it or make it yourself.


 Do you have a link to a study where KB reduces side effects?

or the website where you researched it?

----------


## Maradona

> Do you have a link to a study where KB reduces side effects?
> 
> or the website where you researched it?


 Enden used it and I think his posts were at ************. Look for them unless they deleted them.

----------


## TheDude

Has anyone received their RU yet?

----------


## lilpauly

smitty smitty i believe is going to have a group order for ru! this is where i'm going to order.

----------


## clandestine

> smitty smitty i believe is going to have a group order for ru! this is where i'm going to order.


 Link?

10char

----------


## lilpauly

http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y

----------


## cleverusername

> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y


 I think I wanna try BIM as well. Might give BIM a go. Dumb question but what is the most effective vehicle lilpauly?

----------


## lilpauly

> I think I wanna try BIM as well. Might give BIM a go. Dumb question but what is the most effective vehicle lilpauly?


 thats a very good question. smitty smitty is currently using bim i will ask him. any updates ftom people who ordered ru?

----------


## aim4hair

> Hey guys I found something super useful for us bald mofos:
> 
> It's a special brush to make sure you cover your entire scalp  effectively without wasting too much RU. You can use with pretty much any topical with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ULTRA-MOX Applicator Brush-Hair Restoration Specialist of Atlanta
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5XVc1419ts
> ...


 

Did you figure out where to buy this ?

----------


## Dan26

Is easing into a somewhat low dosage of Fin, and also using RU a good idea???

----------


## cleverusername

> thats a very good question. smitty smitty is currently using bim i will ask him. any updates ftom people who ordered ru?


 Oh, alright let me know what he says. 
And I still haven't received word from them regarding my order. Crochetg from hlh is involved with this company correct?

----------


## lilpauly

> Oh, alright let me know what he says. 
> And I still haven't received word from them regarding my order. Crochetg from hlh is involved with this company correct?


 yes he is.

----------


## cleverusername

> yes he is.


 Oh, alright. Should I try messaging him on hlh?

----------


## Maradona

> Did you figure out where to buy this ?


 No. I'm still looking  :Frown: .

----------


## lilpauly

> yes he is.


 yes i would. btw how did u pay. i'm buying 10g of ru for 170

----------


## Maradona

> yes i would. btw how did u pay. i'm buying 10g of ru for 170


 kane RU??????

----------


## lilpauly

> kane RU??????


 nope, trust and we. its 100% pure but i will test it anyway

----------


## Maradona

> nope, trust and we. its 100% pure but i will test it anyway


 Which scale are you using to measure your RU?

I bought but it sucks donkey balls.

----------


## lilpauly

> Which scale are you using to measure your RU?
> 
> I bought but it sucks donkey balls.


 same here i bought a cheap 1 at walmart and it sucks. i will prob buy a good in the near future

----------


## aim4hair

So RU is not supposed to have any sides at all ? 
I read some ppl are warning from it since it was not really tested and might not be safe for use or whatever.. Any thoughts about that ? 
I mean even if it's topical it still could cause some sides, even minox has sides (much better than propecia but still there are sides).

----------


## Maradona

> So RU is not supposed to have any sides at all ? 
> I read some ppl are warning from it since it was not really tested and might not be safe for use or whatever.. Any thoughts about that ? 
> I mean even if it's topical it still could cause some sides, even minox has sides (much better than propecia but still there are sides).


 Any topical that has a drug in it can cause sides if it goes through your bloodstream. There is sides with RU but I've never heard of permanent sides and I'm avoiding absorption as much as I can.

The trick is to work your way up and see how much you can tolerate. Start with 50mg and work yourself up until RU works for you or until you start experiencing sides.

Again these sides will last only one day at most, RU is quickly eliminated from the bloodstream and it's small amounts that it's absorbed.

If you use too much RU then I can't tell you what will happen because I haven't heard of a user with +150mg of RU.

----------


## cleverusername

Lilpauly, I payed with a visa card, through Paypal... And they took my money a month ago and haven't said a thing since.. I'm actually starting to get pissed haha. I kinda want my money back now. I'd rather buy from another source that will actually reply to my inquiries. the fact hat they've replied to you guys and not me even after theyve taken my money is very irritating.

----------


## lilpauly

> Lilpauly, I payed with a visa card, through Paypal... And they took my money a month ago and haven't said a thing since.. I'm actually starting to get pissed haha. I kinda want my money back now. I'd rather buy from another source that will actually reply to my inquiries. the fact hat they've replied to you guys and not me even after theyve taken my money is very irritating.


 lol i have not talked to them about your order. would u like me?

----------


## cleverusername

> lol i have not talked to them about your order. would u like me?


 That's not what I meant lol, I mean that you all made your own inquiries with your own questions and they actually answered you. I just feel a little frustrated that they actually answered your  questions and still have not answered mine even though I emailed them a month ago.

----------


## TheDude

So Koutingchina don't respond to emails..

mpbtreatment take an extremely long time to send the stuff if they even send it at all..

Where the hell can we get RU from?

I really need to place an order and get it shipped a.s.a.p..

----------


## Maradona

> So Koutingchina don't respond to emails..
> 
> mpbtreatment take an extremely long time to send the stuff if they even send it at all..
> 
> Where the hell can we get RU from?
> 
> I really need to place an order and get it shipped a.s.a.p..


 My RU is on the way. I got a picture of my RU today. Lol all this trouble for good RU ......

From what they told me  the problem is that they weren't expecting such a crazy amount of orders so I think it will take a long time for the first orders.

Only have to do this every 6 months though...or so I hope.

I know there is a dude from france who ordered 75g of RU. I think this is what I will do next.

----------


## aim4hair

> My RU is on the way. I got a picture of my RU today. Lol all this trouble for good RU ......
> 
> From what they told me  the problem is that they weren't expecting such a crazy amount of orders so I think it will take a long time for the first orders.
> 
> Only have to do this every 6 months though...or so I hope.
> 
> I know there is a dude from france who ordered 75g of RU. I think this is what I will do next.


 Quick question, does the pre mixed version come already mixed with the KB solution or should i get them seprtae ?

----------


## Maradona

> Quick question, does the pre mixed version come already mixed with the KB solution or should i get them seprtae ?


 Yeah the premixed version already comes with the KB solution but I don't know if it's really stable in there. Maybe marck knows.

I heard some people saying it's stable but I don't want to take chances for now.

----------


## aim4hair

> Yeah the premixed version already comes with the KB solution but I don't know if it's really stable in there. Maybe marck knows.
> 
> I heard some people saying it's stable but I don't want to take chances for now.


 What's the diffrence between the RU58841 Myristate Solution and the regular solution ?

----------


## TheDude

Hay guys there's a group of guys complaining of being scammed by finfighter/chase crocker on HLH

Are these the guys behind mpb?

----------


## Maradona

> Hay guys there's a group of guys complaining of being scammed by finfighter/chase crocker on HLH
> 
> Are these the guys behind mpb?


 I think they are behind MPB. But they never scammed people in the first place:

Look: http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y

This guy ordered 70g thats like a lot of money and he wasn't scammed.
I have a picture of my RU being sent as well if you want.
There are people in that very same forum that talk highly of the quality of RUM/RU.

So rest assured that MPBtreatments whoever is behind them are not scammers. There is no reason to scam. RU is cheap to make but the quality changes because some sellers just buy bad/unfresh RU and that could be a problem.

The problem is getting your products through customs. 

Sometimes they are stuck there for so long that you never get them. I think that poster wants his money back but the sellers want to still send the products after being sent back or stuck due to customs.

I think that's the problem with that poster.

----------


## cleverusername

Personally, I don't want my money back, I'd rather have my RU.. I just don't understand why they can't answer my simple questions after they already charged me.. The fact that they're avoiding my emails makes it seem like a scam. I hope it's not though.

----------


## Maradona

> Personally, I don't want my money back, I'd rather have my RU.. I just don't understand why they can't answer my simple questions after they already charged me.. The fact that they're avoiding my emails makes it seem like a scam. I hope it's not though.


 Well small orders may not be priority. Maybe that french guy got his RU in seconds cause he ordered RU enough for half the bald people in Europe lol.

I was part of a group buy too . I guess that's why my group got instant reply and service .
 That's good I don't want my RU delayed cuz of some small fish orders lolol.

----------


## cleverusername

> Well small orders may not be priority. Maybe that french guy got his RU in seconds cause he ordered RU enough for half the bald people in Europe lol.
> 
> I was part of a group buy too . I guess that's why my group got instant reply and service .
>  That's good I don't want my RU delayed cuz of some small fish orders lolol.


 I spent like $300 on my stuff, doesn't seem like a small fish order to me Lool.  And they should only reply to you guys cause you spent more money? Lol that's a terrible way to run a business. Also, I can only assume that when they said the RU was available on July 1st it was made and ready to go.  But aside from that, that's no the point bro. Quite frankly I wouldn't mind if they emailed me and said there was going to be a delay. I wouldn't even have cared that they already charged me. But they haven't even done that. If someone pays you for a product you give it to them, or explain why you can't. It's not that hard lol.

----------


## Maradona

> I spent like $300 on my stuff, doesn't seem like a small fish order to me Lool.  And they should only reply to you guys cause you spent more money? Lol that's a terrible way to run a business. Also, I can only assume that when they said the RU was available on July 1st it was made and ready to go.  But aside from that, that's no the point bro. Quite frankly I wouldn't mind if they emailed me and said there was going to be a delay. I wouldn't even have cared that they already charged me. But they haven't even done that. If someone pays you for a product you give it to them, or explain why you can't. It's not that hard lol.


 I'm just joking bro, relax.

But it's weird you didn't even get a reply bro.

----------


## cleverusername

> I'm just joking bro, relax.
> 
> But it's weird you didn't even get a reply bro.


 Lol man I'm not pissed at you or anyone that has received their orders. It's just unfortunate that I haven't heard anything yet.

----------


## Maradona

> Lol man I'm not pissed at you or anyone that has received their orders. It's just unfortunate that I haven't heard anything yet.


 I haven't received mine yet. But I got a picture of 4kg of a pure white tony montana's shiny cocaine-like RU.

It's on the way. Maybe yours is too but they haven't said nothing to you. I find it quite funny hahaha.

Chillax, you'll probably get your order at the same time as mine.

----------


## aim4hair

> Lol man I'm not pissed at you or anyone that has received their orders. It's just unfortunate that I haven't heard anything yet.


 The delay is really bad and the lack of reputable resources that sell it is even worse. 
Should RU be used for life (just like fin) ?
What scares me is that after we start using it and finish the first batch. We make a new order  and then they delay it or the sites shutdown or whatever... In this case would that cause more shedding ?

----------


## cleverusername

Lilpauly, you have ordered from trust & we before right? And it was pure? Are there any group buys going on anytime soon?

----------


## neversaynever

"The KB solution was finished today. It has been updated on the site.
 There was also a price reduction!

As such, we will reimburse you the difference in price.
You will now receive your tracking # tomorrow."

----------


## Maradona

> "The KB solution was finished today. It has been updated on the site.
>  There was also a price reduction!
> 
> As such, we will reimburse you the difference in price.
> You will now receive your tracking # tomorrow."


 Guys my scale sucks. Did you guys buy one? If so which one?

----------


## neversaynever

> Guys my scale sucks. Did you guys buy one? If so which one?


 Why does it suck?


I got one from ebay

----------


## Maradona

> Why does it suck?
> 
> 
> I got one from ebay


 Can you link? does it come with a measuring spoon? How accurate is it?

----------


## neversaynever

> Can you link? does it come with a measuring spoon? How accurate is it?


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-001g-20g...item35bb7166fa

Why do you need a measuring spoon?

----------


## Maradona

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-001g-20g...item35bb7166fa
> 
> Why do you need a measuring spoon?


 To put the RU on the scale, lol. Anyways I just ordered this:

http://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh...ds=.001g+scale

Looks about the same.

I should be able to make daily solutions.

Ordered some syringes too.

----------


## Maradona

> This might make applying the RU a little easier.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Watts-Syringe-...ywords=syringe


 I'm ordering this shit now. Dang I bought 30 syringes with needles already lol.

Well it was cheap. Can't believe I missed your post, bro.

----------


## lilpauly

i seen the k&b solution and it looks good! i think they are shipping out asap!

----------


## neversaynever

> To put the RU on the scale, lol. Anyways I just ordered this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh...ds=.001g+scale
> 
> Looks about the same.
> 
> I should be able to make daily solutions.
> 
> Ordered some syringes too.


 Just use a normal spoon!  :Smile:  i dont need syringes. Im going for this...what do you think?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-30ml-A...item4aacf9f8e7

----------


## Maradona

> Just use a normal spoon!  i dont need syringes. Im going for this...what do you think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-30ml-A...item4aacf9f8e7


 if you're bald. You can use your finger.  :Big Grin: 

I have some hair left...

But yeah I have ambered glass bottles like 10 or 20 or 40...

By the way so you're from UK? Glad you took them uruguayans ****ers out the olympics...

----------


## Oriol

http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...lution/1716974


And what you guys think of this?

----------


## Maradona

> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...lution/1716974
> 
> 
> And what you guys think of this?


 I don't know if it's really stable for so long in that solution. I have heard from one reliable dude who says that it is stable in the KB solution and he has great results on RU. But I just don't want to take any chances.

You can try it yourself and give us feed back.

----------


## Oriol

Yes maybe i will at the beginning. So 2% is 20mg per ml and 5% is 50mg?

----------


## Maradona

> Yes maybe i will at the beginning. So 2% is 20mg per ml and 5% is 50mg?


 Yeah.
I might if you buy me the solution. What I will do is doing it the old fashioned way then once I stop my shedding, if it happens, I will try the other RU in the stable solution.

Send me money through paypal. I will give you feedback on it  :Cool: . To test this I have to have results with the old fashioned way first.

----------


## Oriol

hehehe i gues i will try it myself. In the next week i'll be on vacation but before i go, i'll order and then lets see if it works. They say it is stable in 6 months but 2oz will last me maybe for 2 months.

----------


## dex89

I will definitely  start taking this once it becomes LEGIT.

----------


## neversaynever

> I will definitely  start taking this once it becomes LEGIT.


 Not sure if it will ever be legit.

----------


## neversaynever

> hehehe i gues i will try it myself. In the next week i'll be on vacation but before i go, i'll order and then lets see if it works. They say it is stable in 6 months but 2oz will last me maybe for 2 months.


 Some people might use up 2oz in one month. Depends on the area you want to cover really. Example...2ml a day would cover one month. Is 2ml enough for an nw6 region?

----------


## Maradona

> Some people might use up 2oz in one month. Depends on the area you want to cover really. Example...2ml a day would cover one month. Is 2ml enough for an nw6 region?


 I plan to use 1ml of the 5&#37; solution per day. I think you can really do it if you know how to apply it. Maybe I should have ordered the 2% KB solution so I can apply more over the scalp.

----------


## Oriol

Well i'll apply it only in my temples so 1ml of 5% per day might be fine.

----------


## aim4hair

> I don't know if it's really stable for so long in that solution. I have heard from one reliable dude who says that it is stable in the KB solution and he has great results on RU. But I just don't want to take any chances.
> 
> You can try it yourself and give us feed back.


 Is the one in the link comes with the KB solution?

----------


## Maradona

> Is the one in the link comes with the KB solution?


 Yeah, it is.

----------


## aim4hair

> Yeah, it is.


 So if i wanna apply for the nw6 region (mainly from mid scalp back to the crown)
Should i get the 2% or 5%  and how much should i apply daily? 
I will be using rogaine foam once a day also.

----------


## Maradona

> So if i wanna apply for the nw6 region (mainly from mid scalp back to the crown)
> Should i get the 2&#37; or 5%  and how much should i apply daily? 
> I will be using rogaine foam once a day also.


 It depends on you. I think 2ml for most people is enough to cover the scalp but the strength is important also but this varies. Some people go as far as 4ml and one dude I know goes only 1ml.

You want to try 50mg-100mg per day and no more than that independent of how many mls you apply to your scalp. Use a syringe and water or whatever tools you plan to use to apply when you get your RU.

100mg may be too much for many.

Do a test at home and find out how many mls you think you need to cover the entire nw6 region then come back to us.

From that you can or we can help you calculate which solution's best for you.

----------


## neversaynever

> It depends on you. I think 2ml for most people is enough to cover the scalp but the strength is important also but this varies. Some people go as far as 4ml and one dude I know goes only 1ml.
> 
> You want to try 50mg-100mg per day and no more than that independent of how many mls you apply to your scalp. Use a syringe and water or whatever tools you plan to use to apply when you get your RU.
> 
> 100mg may be too much for many.
> 
> Do a test at home and find out how many mls you think you need to cover the entire nw6 region then come back to us.
> 
> From that you can or we can help you calculate which solution's best for you.


 From the forums, how many mg are the guys taking a day? I mean the guys who have had success with it....

----------


## neversaynever

I just tried 2ml of water on my head. Can cover the nw6 easily for (grade 0 length hair). Is good news, it means I can use one bottle of KB over 2 months.

Now the question is...do i want 50, 60, 70, 80 mg a day. Hmm

----------


## Maradona

> I just tried 2ml of water on my head. Can cover the nw6 easily for (grade 0 length hair). Is good news, it means I can use one bottle of KB over 2 months.
> 
> Now the question is...do i want 50, 60, 70, 80 mg a day. Hmm


 

The results vary with people. They dose up and down because they don't want the RU to be absorbed by their scalps too much. You have to try what stops your shedding cold turkey. Start with 50mg and if you can tolerate more go up to 100mg but no more than 100mg is my recommendation.

On average people see results with 80mg I would say.

Can you do me a favor and try to find what area you can cover starting from the nw1 hairline by using 1ml? Also tell me what you are using to cover your scalp? Syringe if so which one?

This will help me as I am researching something really good to apply less RU and get more out of it.

Thanks.

----------


## neversaynever

> The results vary with people. They dose up and down because they don't want the RU to be absorbed by their scalps too much. You have to try what stops your shedding cold turkey. Start with 50mg and if you can tolerate more go up to 100mg but no more than 100mg is my recommendation.
> 
> On average people see results with 80mg I would say.
> 
> Can you do me a favor and try to find what area you can cover starting from the nw1 hairline by using 1ml? Also tell me what you are using to cover your scalp? Syringe if so which one?
> 
> This will help me as I am researching something really good to apply less RU and get more out of it.
> 
> Thanks.


 Applied VERY carefully, 1ml can cover the frontal third, starting with hairline and going back. Im not using a syringe, im just measuring water and carefully placing it on my scalp lol. With the RU ill be using a spray applicator...that will allow me even coverage with it dripping of my scalp too much.

Application will be harder for you because you got longer hair. With a syringe you can spread it out nicely. If you just want to cover your hairline, 1ml is more than enough.

----------


## Maradona

> Applied VERY carefully, 1ml can cover the frontal third, starting with hairline and going back. Im not using a syringe, im just measuring water and carefully placing it on my scalp lol. With the RU ill be using a spray applicator...that will allow me even coverage with it dripping of my scalp too much.
> 
> Application will be harder for you because you got longer hair. With a syringe you can spread it out nicely. If you just want to cover your hairline, 1ml is more than enough.


 By frontal third you mean which norwood pattern? Like a top view norwood 4?



I don't want to cover just the hairline. I need to apply it in a norwood 4-5 pattern.

----------


## neversaynever

> By frontal third you mean which norwood pattern? Like a top view norwood 4?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to cover just the hairline. I need to apply it in a norwood 4-5 pattern.


 yea. See where mr NW4 has lost his front hair...that region.

I've decided to go for 40mg per ml. That gives me 2 months supply from 5 grams and one bottle of KB

----------


## Maradona

> yea. See where mr NW4 has lost his front hair...that region.
> 
> I've decided to go for 40mg per ml. That gives me 2 months supply from 5 grams and one bottle of KB


 I found a much nicer way to apply this shit and way less tedious. Do you have an email? I can't say it here because I will explain why to you but I will reveal it later.

It would take you about 1 min to apply the RU, lol.

----------


## Maradona

> yea. See where mr NW4 has lost his front hair...that region.
> 
> I've decided to go for 40mg per ml. That gives me 2 months supply from 5 grams and one bottle of KB


 Ah I forgot to tell you. You're supposed to put 45mg into 1ml of KB solution that's what the solution is supposed to be.

So you would be using 90 mg per day. Maybe that will be no big deal since the KB solution was specifically designed to decrease absorption and increase efficacy.

----------


## neversaynever

> I found a much nicer way to apply this shit and way less tedious. Do you have an email? I can't say it here because I will explain why to you but I will reveal it later.
> 
> It would take you about 1 min to apply the RU, lol.


 Is it something strange like using a condom with a hole in it?

----------


## neversaynever

> Ah I forgot to tell you. You're supposed to put 45mg into 1ml of KB solution that's what the solution is supposed to be.
> 
> So you would be using 90 mg per day. Maybe that will be no big deal since the KB solution was specifically designed to decrease absorption and increase efficacy.


 the mpbtreatments guy said 80 is fine. Maybe not completely optimal, but still ok to use with the 5% kb solution

----------


## Maradona

> the mpbtreatments guy said 80 is fine. Maybe not completely optimal, but still ok to use with the 5&#37; kb solution


 Hmmm. With my "tool" which is hard big and strong like a horse you can "hose down" the entire scalp with 1ml or less.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But if you're not interested that's fine , bro.

It's not like I'm going to rape you by email.  :Cool:

----------


## Maradona

> the mpbtreatments guy said 80 is fine. Maybe not completely optimal, but still ok to use with the 5% kb solution


 Yeah it should be ok. I still want to use 50mg only that would last me 200 days.

----------


## Oriol

Maradona do you know if they use KB Solution in the ready to use RU?

----------


## Maradona

> Maradona do you know if they use KB Solution in the ready to use RU?


 Yes. I got a reply from them.

Apparently they just finished making the KB solution as neversaynever said.

They hope things will move faster from now. It seems things are in total chaos for them since they have to deal with so many orders they weren't expecting.

cleverusername did you get a reply ?

----------


## cleverusername

Yeah, they emailed me to say the kb solution was done and that due to the price change they'll be reimbursing people. They said they were going to send me a tracking number as well but no answer yet.

----------


## clandestine

Is this the correct link?

http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...58841)/1716873

Should one order for 2&#37; or 5% of RU? There is only a 2$ price difference... Sorry, I'm a bit behind on this, confused. What do the percentages mean?

We must purchase the RU separately, and add it into the solution? [http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...58841/2139154]

Cheers.

----------


## aim4hair

> Is this the correct link?
> 
> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...58841)/1716873
> 
> Should one order for 2&#37; or 5% of RU? There is only a 2$ price difference... Sorry, I'm a bit behind on this, confused. What do the percentages mean?
> 
> We must purchase the RU separately, and add it into the solution? [http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...58841/2139154]
> 
> Cheers.


 You can buy the pre mixed which contains both RU and KB.
http://www.mpbtreatments.com/shop/45...lution/1716974

But im still confused regarding the 2%, 4%, and 5%.. maybe maradona can help explaining.

----------


## Maradona

> You can buy the pre mixed which contains both RU and KB.
> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/shop/45...lution/1716974
> 
> But im still confused regarding the 2&#37;, 4%, and 5%.. maybe maradona can help explaining.


 *** Each KB solution is specifically designed for whatever percentage of RU you want to use so you will have to follow the rules below ***

2% = 20mg/ml which means dump 20mg for every 1ml of 2% KB solution
4% = 40mg/ml '' '' 40mg for every 1ml of 4% KB solution 
5%=50mg/ml solution  '' '' 50mg for every 1ml of 5% KB solution

You want to use 50-100mg of RU per day and no more than that is my recommendation.

100mg you will see maximum results. Some people only need 50mg.
If it works, usually you will see a massive stop in shedding in 3 or 4 days.

So you will have to burn RU for a while to find your best dose.

But try not go more than 100mg per day.

the solution is dependent on what area you intend to cover as well. Some people manage to cover a nw6 area with 1-2ml, it depends on you and if you know how to apply it.

The Goal is to get those RU molecules to your Androgen receptors so that they think it's DHT that's binding to them !!!

A nw6 area will want to use 2ml-4ml so he can either use 2 ml of the 5% for 100 mg or 5ml of the 2% solution for 100mg of RU per day.


Some people have more AR receptors than others and others have few AR but more sensitive so this will change.
You will all have to find out where you stand with RU and how much you need per day or how much liquid you need to cover your scalp.

I hope you guys understand.

Whatever solution you use. It is my recommendation that you do not go past 100mg/day.

----------


## aim4hair

Thanks maradona, it's clear to me now.
So 2 ml of the 5% is exactly the same as 5ml of the 2% solution. When it comes to benefit, right ?

I will start with 50 ml i hope i can tell if it works for me since my problem is i don't notice any shedding anyways but my hair is thinning like crazy without any noticible shedding  :S

----------


## Maradona

> Thanks maradona, it's clear to me now.
> So 2 ml of the 5&#37; is exactly the same as 5ml of the 2% solution. When it comes to benefit, right ?
> 
> I will start with 50 ml i hope i can tell if it works for me since my problem is i don't notice any shedding anyways but my hair is thinning like crazy without any noticible shedding  :S


 Yes. If no shedding then you will see thickening of your miniaturized hair with _little to no regrowth._

RU is not used for regrowth guys remember that. It simply can stop your shedding *COLD TURKEY*. If you want regrowth add a growth stimulant to that later on.

Aim4hair I suggest you test your shedding. Otherwise you will have to wait some time to see if RU works for you.

----------


## TheDude

Yeah but you could buy 5% kb and add raw RU to it say 50mgs an up..

I mean i intend on getting 5% kb and starting out with a low amount of RU, anywhere between 30-50mgs..

That should be possible right?

KB is just the vehicle..

----------


## Maradona

> Yeah but you could buy 5% kb and add raw RU to it say 50mgs an up..
> 
> I mean i intend on getting 5% kb and starting out with a low amount of RU, anywhere between 30-50mgs..
> 
> That should be possible right?
> 
> KB is just the vehicle..


 Yeah you can do anything you want but we are just talking about how the KB solution was designed.

----------


## aim4hair

> Yes. If no shedding then you will see thickening of your miniaturized hair with _little to no regrowth._
> 
> RU is not used for regrowth guys remember that. It simply can stop your shedding *COLD TURKEY*. If you want regrowth add a growth stimulant to that later on.
> 
> Aim4hair I suggest you test your shedding. Otherwise you will have to wait some time to see if RU works for you.


 How to test it ?

----------


## Maradona

> How to test it ?


 Take a shower maybe lol.

----------


## aim4hair

> Take a shower maybe lol.


 Hahaha my hair is kinda short but no shedding not on the pillow nor shower nada, but it's thinning and if i dont do something ill end up nw6 .. I just wanna maintain what i have left and do some HTs for what i already lost.
Im starting with rogaine and nizoral next week and will add RU to them.

----------


## Maradona

> Hahaha my hair is kinda short but no shedding not on the pillow nor shower nada, but it's thinning and if i dont do something ill end up nw6 .. I just wanna maintain what i have left and do some HTs for what i already lost.
> Im starting with rogaine and nizoral next week and will add RU to them.


 Just a question how do you guys plan to apply your RU let's say 2ml over a nw6 area? what's your plan? *I think that's the most difficult part so you guys better know how.*

Are you guys buying something special?

2ml is so little to work with :S

----------


## aim4hair

> Just a question how do you guys plan to apply your RU let's say 2ml over a nw6 area? what's your plan? *I think that's the most difficult part so you guys better know how.*
> 
> Are you guys buying something special?
> 
> 2ml is so little to work with :S


 I didn't  think of that yet, i might use 4ml of the 2 percnt solution first, my hair is short so i just need to measure the amount and then i can use my hands.

----------


## neversaynever

Well...no sign that theyve delivered my RU.

I give up. Will get on fin from tomorow. I dont see my RU arriving for at least a few more weeks. No im starting to think, what if i wait weeks (months?) with no RU, lose hair, and it arrives but its just baking powder im putting on my head :P Lost my confidence in it.

Its the fin for me.

----------


## Maradona

> Well...no sign that theyve delivered my RU.
> 
> I give up. Will get on fin from tomorow. I dont see my RU arriving for at least a few more weeks. No im starting to think, what if i wait weeks (months?) with no RU, lose hair, and it arrives but its just baking powder im putting on my head :P Lost my confidence in it.
> 
> Its the fin for me.


 I got my RU today. You ain't going to lose many hairs in 2 months. But if fin doesn't work for you, you might lose hair everywhere like me and it will not grow back.

**** finasteride. I just had to warn you because nobody told me this before.

----------


## neversaynever

> I got my RU today. You ain't going to lose many hairs in 2 months. But if fin doesn't work for you, you might lose hair everywhere like me and it will not grow back.
> 
> **** finasteride. I just had to warn you because nobody told me this before.


 Actually, my diffuse thinning is at advanced stage. in 2 months, bald patches might start emerging. Its happening quickly. Besides, why should I have to wait weeks for something i paid alot of money for? I think itll be at least a month before it arrives, at best. I cant wait that long

----------


## Maradona

> Actually, my diffuse thinning is at advanced stage. in 2 months, bald patches might start emerging. Its happening quickly. Besides, why should I have to wait weeks for something i paid alot of money for? I think itll be at least a month before it arrives, at best. I cant wait that long


 You will shed with finasteride anyways ! And finasteride doesn't work right away. RU does !!!! If it works, in 3 days flat you stop shedding. Your follicles stop minituarizing. Wait at least two weeks. 

I wish to god i was in your position. Being a receder is ****ed up. Diffusers have every chance to gain back everything !


You will regret it the rest of your life if you get on fin. Didn't you have a transplant with Gho anyways?

----------


## neversaynever

> You will shed with finasteride anyways ! And finasteride doesn't work right away. RU does !!!! If it works, in 3 days flat you stop shedding. Your follicles stop minituarizing. Wait at least two weeks. 
> 
> I wish to god i was in your position. Being a receder is ****ed up. Diffusers have every chance to gain back everything !
> 
> 
> You will regret it the rest of your life if you get on fin. Didn't you have a transplant with Gho anyways?


 yea, i had hst with gho, but i need to save the rest. Decided against multiple HST procedures. Why bother if i can save all the vellus hairs, id have a 90% head of hair.

I highly doubt theyll have anything in 2 weeks. I'll give them until Monday night. If I dont get a reply, ill start dropping fin.

----------


## Maradona

> yea, i had hst with gho, but i need to save the rest. Decided against multiple HST procedures. Why bother if i can save all the vellus hairs, id have a 90&#37; head of hair.
> 
> I highly doubt theyll have anything in 2 weeks. I'll give them until Monday night. If I dont get a reply, ill start dropping fin.


 If everything goes well. All of us need to do a massive group order next time. Get our shit instantly and much cheaper.

----------


## aim4hair

> Actually, my diffuse thinning is at advanced stage. in 2 months, bald patches might start emerging. Its happening quickly. Besides, why should I have to wait weeks for something i paid alot of money for? I think itll be at least a month before it arrives, at best. I cant wait that long


 Are you using rogaine, they say it could buy you sometimes. 
How are you planning to use propecia ? Are you gonna go with spex method ? Or will start with 1mg aday right away ?

----------


## neversaynever

> Are you using rogaine, they say it could buy you sometimes. 
> How are you planning to use propecia ? Are you gonna go with spex method ? Or will start with 1mg aday right away ?


 Gonna start with 0.5mg a day and move up to 1mg eventually. Wish equol was available from a trusted source.

I'll be using minox daily and nizoral once a week.

My original plan was:

RU daily
0.5mg fin daily
Minox daily
Nizoral once a week
AHK Copper used sometimes
Biotin daily

Maybe its overkill  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Maradona

> Gonna start with 0.5mg a day and move up to 1mg eventually. Wish equol was available from a trusted source.
> 
> I'll be using minox daily and nizoral once a week.
> 
> My original plan was:
> 
> RU daily
> 0.5mg fin daily
> Minox daily
> ...


 Do not touch fin. I beg you lol .

----------


## lilpauly

> Do not touch fin. I beg you lol .


 u should try dut. it makes me horny lol. always playing wit the  ding dong since starting dut. its mad fun

----------


## vinnytr

> u should try dut. it makes me horny lol. always playing wit the  ding dong since starting dut. its mad fun


 Dutasteride and finasteride ,Whats the difference ?

----------


## vinnytr

> Do not touch fin. I beg you lol .


 What NW are you Maradona brother  ? 

Do you think this stuff would help ,thicken those invisibly thinned hairs i have on top of my head ? Or should i not even bother ?

I dont want to start fin for the obvious reasons  :Frown:

----------


## Maradona

> What NW are you Maradona brother  ? 
> 
> Do you think this stuff would help ,thicken those invisibly thinned hairs i have on top of my head ? Or should i not even bother ?
> 
> I dont want to start fin for the obvious reasons


 I really don't know bro. I doubt it.

----------


## aim4hair

> I really don't know bro. I doubt it.


 So how is it goin man, did you start ?
Also how do you apply it, i looked for that freaking brush everywhere with no luck :S

----------


## Jazz1

Hi guys I'm new here, just let you guys know I places an order yesterday for 5%x2 kb ru58841 solutions from mpbtreatments hope it arrives to me in the uk. I've also ordered 10g of ru from Ontario Chem, Henry to mix in emu oil and propylene glycol would that be a good mix with RU? I'm currently using propecia 1mg every other day with Lysin, regenepure dr shampo daily with argan oil shampo and tricomin/folligen. Reason I ordered ru is because I had a shed at six months and do not want to go through the same shed again. Oh I'm also using s5 cream and revivogen rotated every other day with eucapil(4ml).

----------


## Maradona

> Hi guys I'm new here, just let you guys know I places an order yesterday for 5&#37;x2 kb ru58841 solutions from mpbtreatments hope it arrives to me in the uk. I've also ordered 10g of ru from Ontario Chem, Henry to mix in emu oil and propylene glycol would that be a good mix with RU? I'm currently using propecia 1mg every other day with Lysin, regenepure dr shampo daily with argan oil shampo and tricomin/folligen. Reason I ordered ru is because I had a shed at six months and do not want to go through the same shed again. Oh I'm also using s5 cream and revivogen rotated every other day with eucapil(4ml).


 You should order at least 1 gram of MPBTreatments RU and see the difference for yourself. Kane's RU is not fresh and does not dissolve as good as MPBT's RU.

But I think Kane sends good RU the first few times to his customers so you may be OK for this one.

aim4hair. I've got everything ready but I do not have the KB solution yet. I contacted the company and they will start shipping again monday.

It could take time before I see results. The most difficult part is knowing how to apply your RU. Once that's over with then you can stop your shedding cold turkey in 3-4 days of good RU applications.

I highly recommend you guys practice this with 2ml of water.

----------


## Jazz1

Thanks, I ordered RU from Henry in Canada Ontario Chem, Kane is the guy in china right?

----------


## Jazz1

The reason why I didn't order RU powder from MPB was because I wanted see if my kb ru solution arrives as its a new company opened. If transaction goes well and I get my delivery then il order from mpb.

----------


## clandestine

Thanks for the replies.

It doesn't say anywhere in this link [http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...ution/1716974] that the RU is in a KB solution, it merely says RU solution. How can you be sure it's KB?

Also, would it be more cost-effective if one were ti buy the RU and the KB solution separately? Or is there not a major difference.

Finally, are the only (known) sides from RU use gynecomastia?

----------


## Jazz1

My bad, that's the solution I order x2 at 5%.

----------


## Jairus

Women are not allowed near broken Fin tablets. Now if someone applies RU at night, is there still a risk for the female in the bed?

How long does it take to get absorbed?

Silly question but I just wanted to know if anyone could answer it?

Thanks

J

----------


## Maradona

> Women are not allowed near broken Fin tablets. Now if someone applies RU at night, is there still a risk for the female in the bed?
> 
> How long does it take to get absorbed?
> 
> Silly question but I just wanted to know if anyone could answer it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J


 Don't let woman touch your hair. KB solution minimizes that effect but still you should avoid your RU to your woman.

----------


## cleverusername

> If everything goes well. All of us need to do a massive group order next time. Get our shit instantly and much cheaper.


 I'm in. When the time comes we should make a thread so we can all get organized.

----------


## Maradona

> I'm in. When the time comes we should make a thread so we can all get organized.


 I hope it works on all of you. I'm using a syringe with a needle but I broke the needle from the place it starts to stick out the syringe that way I still get the benefits of little drops of the needle and still has small diameter to reach my scalp. 

It does an OK job! I will practice more tomorrow. I wish there was a way I could part my hair without using my hands. What could I use?

----------


## cleverusername

> I hope it works on all of you. I'm using a syringe with a needle but I broke the needle from the place it starts to stick out the syringe that way I still get the benefits of little drops of the needle and still has small diameter to reach my scalp. 
> 
> It does an OK job! I will practice more tomorrow. I wish there was a way I could part my hair without using my hands. What could I use?


 How many ml of kb are you using?

----------


## Maradona

> How many ml of kb are you using?


 i'm going to start with 50mg in 2ml. I will try to avoid 100mg.

If I don't stop my shedding in one week. I'm jumping on 100mg.

----------


## cleverusername

> i'm going to start with 50mg in 2ml. I will try to avoid 100mg.
> 
> If I don't stop my shedding in one week. I'm jumping on 100mg.


 Would it work if I put 50mg into 4ml?

----------


## Maradona

> Would it work if I put 50mg into 4ml?


 Best dose 100mg in 2ml.

or 50mg in 1ml. 

Maybe that would work the point is to make your follicles get some RU in them. So you can try but you need to asses your shedding before and after.

With the syringe i have i can do one row of the head from my hair line to the crown in .15ml.

So I can have 2/.15= 13 rows ! Not Bad...

but it sucks having long hair.

----------


## cleverusername

> Best dose 100mg in 2ml.
> 
> or 50mg in 1ml. 
> 
> Maybe that would work the point is to make your follicles get some RU in them. So you can try but you need to asses your shedding before and after.
> 
> With the syringe i have i can do one row of the head from my hair line to the crown in .15ml.
> 
> So I can have 2/.15= 13 rows ! Not Bad...
> ...


 .15?? Woah, not bad at all. I still need to get a syringe and needle, gonna order it tomorrow. 

You still thinking of shaving your head?

----------


## Maradona

> .15?? Woah, not bad at all. I still need to get a syringe and needle, gonna order it tomorrow. 
> 
> You still thinking of shaving your head?


 Maybe. But I'm thinking let it grow very long and it might make it easier to apply of course not as good as being bald but still good  :Big Grin: .

I'm glad I still have this "problem" of having a lot of hair to apply my RU.  :Big Grin: 

But I'm going down faaaaaaaaaaaaast.

Check youtube videos on how women apply their minoxidil if you got long hair. For short hair should be piece of cake.

This is my syringe. I thought I'd get a couple but they gave me a lifetime supply for that lol http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ls_o06_s00_i00 .

I also bought this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ls_o03_s00_i00

Didn't get it yet but I will try it out.

I don't think it can beat .15ml per row of nw1 to nw6 scalp. 

I can cover this line with .15ml



I really hope it works on all of us. I know it will on me because I had results with fin and I know DHT is my main problem.

Then we can do a massive group order and get the shit cheap and quick.

----------


## Oriol

Maradone why did you give up Fin?

----------


## neversaynever

maradonna, have you started using RU yet? Shedding stopped?

----------


## Maradona

> maradonna, have you started using RU yet? Shedding stopped?


 Haven't started yet. Will probably start in a week or so. They will ship my KB solution tomorrow  :Frown:  .

----------


## neversaynever

> Haven't started yet. Will probably start in a week or so. They will ship my KB solution tomorrow  .


 How do you know theyll ship KB tomorow?

----------


## Maradona

> How do you know theyll ship KB tomorow?


 They said they ship every thursday but tomorrow will be an exception because too many are bitching about it.

I started contacting them ever since you started bitching about it.

----------


## neversaynever

> They said they ship every thursday but tomorrow will be an exception because too many are bitching about it.
> 
> I started contacting them ever since you started bitching about it.


 hahahha! Yea i bitched at them. Wow, might have my RU soon then! Keep on bitching guys, we're within our rights when it takes so long to get to us. If this works, like maradonna said, big group buy.

They told me 'tomorow' so many times. Or, 'this week".

----------


## Jazz1

Well they have 45 days to ship mine as that's withing the PayPal dispute period, but I trust they will ship before then  :Smile: .

----------


## clandestine

> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> It doesn't say anywhere in this link [http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...ution/1716974] that the RU is in a KB solution, it merely says RU solution. How can you be sure it's KB?
> 
> Also, would it be more cost-effective if one were ti buy the RU and the KB solution separately? Or is there not a major difference.
> 
> Finally, are the only (known) sides from RU use gynecomastia?


 Could I get a reply; Maradona, anyone?

----------


## Maradona

> Could I get a reply; Maradona, anyone?


 It is RU in KB solution. RU precipitates in other solutions so it has to be KB solution.

RU can only be sold in KB solution and is stable in that solution for a couple of months. At least this is what they claim.

There's no way  they would offer RU in another solution in a bottle. That would be a complete rip-off.

You can be sure that this is KB solution. Send em an email to make sure.

However I would buy the RU and KB separate to see if it works better for you that way.

----------


## clandestine

Great, thanks.

It looks like if I were to buy the RU and the KB solution separately, it would cost considerably more than if I were to buy just the solution. How much would one save in the long run by doing this?

Separately, minimum RU I can purchase is 5 grams, $225, and KB sol'n, $45, total 265$

If I were to buy just the solution, it would only be 90$.

Also, *which % solution should I go for if it is a 2oz container*? 1%, 2% or 5%?

Finally, what is the best way to store RU (both pure chem or sol'n)?

----------


## Jazz1

I placed an order for x2 5% ru solution, I'm pretty sure you have to keep powder and mixtures in fridge.

----------


## clandestine

> I placed an order for x2 5% ru solution, I'm pretty sure you have to keep powder and mixtures in fridge.


 Right on.

People keep mentioning they expect to apply 1ml a day, etc. Are syringes necessary to extract the right ml? Or does the solution come with a syringe?

How, what does one use to apply RU solution to the scalp. Your hands?

----------


## Jazz1

I'm sure they would send a measure, if not any local pharmacy will sell them cheap I have loads from my minoxidil.

----------


## neversaynever

Guys, you need a syringe to apply to scalp unless your hair is very short. The syringe will also allow you to measure ml.

Does anyone know if their KB / RU has been shipped?

----------


## Jazz1

I do not know what they doing, iv emailed them without any response or notification that I payed by PayPal. I just hope my orders come.

----------


## lilpauly

> I do not know what they doing, iv emailed them without any response or notification that I payed by PayPal. I just hope my orders come.


 it will. i'm ordering the ru in the k & b solution. fellas prepare for your hairlines to restored!

----------


## lilpauly

gerald said they are very busy!

----------


## Maradona

> I do not know what they doing, iv emailed them without any response or notification that I payed by PayPal. I just hope my orders come.


 I've received a tracking number of my KB solution. Do not worry if the orders come because they will.

Just worry on and practice how to effectively apply RU all over your scalp and find a way to asses your shedding more or less accurately. Otherwise you will not know if it's really working for you in the short term.

I have posted my method. I hope some of you find it useful. You can also youtube woman using their minoxidil for some ideas.

----------


## clandestine

> it will. i'm ordering the ru in the k & b solution. fellas prepare for your hairlines to restored!


 What percentage? And from mpbtreatments?

----------


## clandestine

> I have posted my method. I hope some of you find it useful. You can also youtube woman using their minoxidil for some ideas.


 Looking through the thread, can't find your method though. Could you link to post perhaps?

----------


## lilpauly

> What percentage? And from mpbtreatments?


 yes from mptreatments. im going to have a custome made1 @ 15%

----------


## Jazz1

> it will. i'm ordering the ru in the k & b solution. fellas prepare for your hairlines to restored!


 Iv excellent results with finesteride and foligen cream i will post all my pictures after using RU, I was a nw1 until recent shed in may. Now I'm trying to re build the hairline it's slowly coming back again hope this stuff can stop me shedding again.

----------


## neversaynever

> I've received a tracking number of my KB solution. Do not worry if the orders come because they will.
> 
> Just worry on and practice how to effectively apply RU all over your scalp and find a way to asses your shedding more or less accurately. Otherwise you will not know if it's really working for you in the short term.
> 
> I have posted my method. I hope some of you find it useful. You can also youtube woman using their minoxidil for some ideas.


 its impossible for me to check how much im shedding, because my hair is so short. Dammit.

----------


## Maradona

> Looking through the thread, can't find your method though. Could you link to post perhaps?


 A syringe with a needle and broken. it reaches and touches the scalp and what's left of the needle is not even sharp or anything.

how long is your hair?

----------


## doke

Re mpbt i first phoned there number many months ago, and could not get through and they then told me by email sorry it was the wrong number on there site. Then today i have tried phoning again only to get a lady message in non english so not looking very good and emails not got any replies so a company in costa rica so many miles away and not really up to good customer service i do not think i will trust my money with them as i got scammed by a company a few years ago called androvex in australia selling ru and i did get my money back but many on the forums lost monies. :EEK!: 
On the subject of ru i have posted about this on trx2 thread and said i was going to buy from kane in china but i am having second thoughts as i do not think that a hard to get and hard to test product is worth all this stress i am having some regrowth on topical dutasteride in only two weeks so i think i will give my own mix topical a few months use. :EEK!:

----------


## clandestine

> A syringe with a needle and broken. it reaches and touches the scalp and what's left of the needle is not even sharp or anything.
> 
> how long is your hair?


 A broken needle? Like no hair, grade 0. What's best way to apply for me?

----------


## doke

just a 1ml syringe without the needle i would use thats what i apply my topicals with.

----------


## Jazz1

> Re mpbt i first phoned there number many months ago, and could not get through and they then told me by email sorry it was the wrong number on there site. Then today i have tried phoning again only to get a lady message in non english so not looking very good and emails not got any replies so a company in costa rica so many miles away and not really up to good customer service i do not think i will trust my money with them as i got scammed by a company a few years ago called androvex in australia selling ru and i did get my money back but many on the forums lost monies.
> On the subject of ru i have posted about this on trx2 thread and said i was going to buy from kane in china but i am having second thoughts as i do not think that a hard to get and hard to test product is worth all this stress i am having some regrowth on topical dutasteride in only two weeks so i think i will give my own mix topical a few months use.


 Well I ordered from ontario chem guy called Henry and from MPBtreamtents, if my product does not arrive by 30 days il open a PayPal dispute simple.

----------


## neversaynever

> A broken needle? Like no hair, grade 0. What's best way to apply for me?


 Im grade 0. Im planning on using spray bottles (VERY carefully). I got some bottles with sprays attached

But a syringe without a needle might work. Still having this debate in my head. Maybe get both, and try applying just water. See what works best. Its better than guessing.

----------


## lilpauly

> Iv excellent results with finesteride and foligen cream i will post all my pictures after using RU, I was a nw1 until recent shed in may. Now I'm trying to re build the hairline it's slowly coming back again hope this stuff can stop me shedding again.


 dude if your hair follicles are still alive u can restore your hairline. i would drop folligen and replace it with ahk. ru is great for targeting hairlines. finesteride is great for adding hair density.

----------


## dex89

> dude if your hair follicles are still alive u can restore your hairline. i would drop folligen and replace it with ahk.


 What's ahk?

----------


## Maradona

> A broken needle? Like no hair, grade 0. What's best way to apply for me?


 Probably anything, like a dropper ! 
You're good to go. What I said is for long hair guys.

----------


## neversaynever

> Probably anything, like a dropper ! 
> You're good to go. What I said is for long hair guys.


 The problem with using a dropper on grade 0 (assuming you wanna do an nw6 region) is that theres no hair to stop it all rolling of your head.

----------


## Maradona

> The problem with using a dropper on grade 0 (assuming you wanna do an nw6 region) is that theres no hair to stop it all rolling of your head.


 That's great.

I wish I had that "problem".

----------


## clandestine

> dude if your hair follicles are still alive u can restore your hairline. i would drop folligen and replace it with ahk. ru is great for targeting hairlines. finesteride is great for adding hair density.


 What is AHK good for, then? Maintenance, regrowth? Are there any known potential sides with AHK?

----------


## Maradona

> What is AHK good for, then? Maintenance, regrowth? Are there any known potential sides with AHK?


     Fibrosis            .

----------


## lilpauly

> What is AHK good for, then? Maintenance, regrowth? Are there any known potential sides with AHK?


 ahk is growth stim.  here is a video i would use immortal hair vehicle for ahk! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xZKqrMF-bA

----------


## clandestine

> Fibrosis            .


 Sounds tasty. This shit be expensive.

No one has yet to answer whether it's cheaper in the long run to buy RU & KB solution, AHK and sol'n separately, as opposed to premixed?

----------


## lilpauly

http://hairevo.com/shop/14-sale-items or you buy if from mpbtreatments.

----------


## Jazz1

Can AHK be bought from anywhere? Any links where to buy?

----------


## Jazz1

Will mpbtreatments ship ahk-cu to the uk? Also could I mix 2g into my tricomin bottle?

----------


## neversaynever

> Will mpbtreatments ship ahk-cu to the uk? Also could I mix 2g into my tricomin bottle?


 Yes they will ship to the UK, but be aware that it could take a very long time to receive it.

----------


## Jazz1

Ok wicked, I won't order nothing more from them until I receive my Ru58841 solutions....

----------


## neversaynever

> Ok wicked, I won't order nothing more from them until I receive my Ru58841 solutions....


 Im in the UK too. Will post on this thread if i receive any news that theyve sent the stuff. Hope you do the same too.....

----------


## dex89

http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...lution/1716974

Is this site and product legit? it says that it can last you up too 6 months.

----------


## Maradona

> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...lution/1716974
> 
> Is this site and product legit? it says that it can last you up too 6 months.


 Yes it's legit but it's only stable for 6 months. It doesn't say you can use it for 6 months, that would be a dream for me.

----------


## dex89

> Yes it's legit but it's only stable for 6 months. It doesn't say you can use it for 6 months, that would be a dream for me.


 Thanks for the responds. How many times a day or week should I use it.? 

also, is the 5&#37; to much?

----------


## clandestine

> Thanks for the responds. How many times a day or week should I use it.? 
> 
> also, is the 5% to much?


 Seconded, trying to figure whether to buy 2% or 5%..

Anyone know if they ship to Canada?

----------


## Jazz1

> Im in the UK too. Will post on this thread if i receive any news that theyve sent the stuff. Hope you do the same too.....


 What have you ordered? Iv also ordered 10g of RU powder from Henry at:
http://www.ontariochem.com/
It's been 6 days since bank transfer so hopefully he should receive tommorow excluding weekends, iv heard his shipping is fast. Iv ordered emu oil and propylene glycol to do this mix.

----------


## Dan26

I need some advice on RU broski's! 

I'm 20, been losing my hair for probably a year. It was really thick originally, do I don't mind how thin it is right now, but my hairline has receded and there is a bald spot forming. That said, I would be cool if I had this amount of hair for the rest of my life. I'm thinking of testing fin, at a low dose (0.25 mg every other day), but also wanted to see if RU works for me.

What are your guys suggestions? I see this place Ontario chemicals makes it, and I live in Ontario so I imagine shipping would be quick.

----------


## clandestine

> I need some advice on RU broski's! 
> 
> I'm 20, been losing my hair for probably a year. It was really thick originally, do I don't mind how thin it is right now, but my hairline has receded and there is a bald spot forming. That said, I would be cool if I had this amount of hair for the rest of my life. I'm thinking of testing fin, at a low dose (0.25 mg every other day), but also wanted to see if RU works for me.
> 
> What are your guys suggestions? I see this place Ontario chemicals makes it, and I live in Ontario so I imagine shipping would be quick.


 Link to Ontario chem pls?

Perhaps try proprecia first, or in conjunction w RU. Need 12 month to test efficacy though.

----------


## Maradona

> What have you ordered? Iv also ordered 10g of RU powder from Henry at:
> http://www.ontariochem.com/
> It's been 6 days since bank transfer so hopefully he should receive tommorow excluding weekends, iv heard his shipping is fast. Iv ordered emu oil and propylene glycol to do this mix.


 Ontario would be the last place I would order my RU from. Their RU was tested and found to have a lot of impurities.

You may get good RU from them this time, you never know.

For those asking me for fin. I cannot recommend fin as I had bad side effects. You can try and if you are side effects free from fin it's pretty much as close as you get to a cure if you add RU on top of that.

But don't blame me if something happens to you. Avoid fin and try RU alone first.

----------


## cleverusername

> Seconded, trying to figure whether to buy 2% or 5%..
> 
> Anyone know if they ship to Canada?


 They do, I ordered from them. And I haven't heard back since lol.. Buy with caution bro. Not to say they're a scam since maradona received his. They're really unorganized to say the least.

----------


## Maradona

> They do, I ordered from them. And I haven't heard back since lol.. Buy with caution bro. Not to say they're a scam since maradona received his. They're really unorganized to say the least.


 I received my RU but I'm just sitting in my desk looking at it. This is exactly how it looks like:



Because I did not get my KB solution yet but I got the tracking number.

----------


## cleverusername

> I received my RU but I'm just sitting in my desk looking at it. This is exactly how it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I did not get my KB solution yet but I got the tracking number.


 I'm happy for you bro lol. You get the syringes yet? I sent mpbtreatments an email just now, but they'll probably ignore it just like the rest of them.

----------


## Maradona

> I'm happy for you bro lol. You get the syringes yet? I sent mpbtreatments an email just now, but they'll probably ignore it just like the rest of them.


 
I have about a lifetime supply of syringes.

I got everything even a new balance.

I don't think they ignored it. It's just that they are EXTREMLY busy making solutions, taking orders, shipping, etc.

I get fast replies because I think they answer in terms of priority since my group order was HUGE. They don't wanna **** up with me.

I'm sure if all of us make a group order, they would send us birthday gifts and christmas cards too.

----------


## cleverusername

> I have about a lifetime supply of syringes.
> 
> I got everything even a new balance.


 Nice. I found a nice scale online, just waiting to see that my RU shipped before I buy it.

----------


## Maradona

> Thanks for the responds. How many times a day or week should I use it.? 
> 
> also, is the 5&#37; to much?


 You have to use RU everyday. It's like a layer of protection from DHT and Testosterone that lasts about 24 hours.

It won't cure you but it will stop your shedding. You can add minox to it and it could replace the fin+minox combo.

5% is recommended. Most see results with 80-100mg of RU daily.

I've heard of a dude who only needs 50mg and another one that only needs 20mg, lucky son of a bitch.

----------


## dex89

> You have to use RU everyday. It's like a layer of protection from DHT and Testosterone that lasts about 24 hours.
> 
> It won't cure you but it will stop your shedding. You can add minox to it and it could replace the fin+minox combo.
> 
> 5% is recommended. Most see results with 80-100mg of RU daily.
> 
> I've heard of a dude who only needs 50mg and another one that only needs 20mg, lucky son of a bitch.


 Thank you sir, I will be buying this tonight.

----------


## Maradona

> Thank you sir, I will be buying this tonight.


 It's not a 100% sure that you will see results. It's a topical fin so to speak. If you took fin and had results on it, RU will definitely have an impact on you.

Shit, I even had results with nizoral so this shit HAS to work on my sorry ass.

----------


## dex89

> I received my RU but I'm just sitting in my desk looking at it. This is exactly how it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I did not get my KB solution yet but I got the tracking number.


 LMAO to funny...why do you need KB solutions for?
Also, you need a syringe to apply the RU on your head or can you do it with out it?

----------


## Maradona

> LMAO to funny...why do you need KB solutions for?
> Also, you need a syringe to apply the RU on your head or can you do it with out it?


 Hmm. Man I think you need to do some Google research on RU58841. Google the term RU58841 and read.

You can't just jump on this thing with me telling you how safe and good it is, lol.


Here's what I've gathered:

In summary, the KB solution is the vehicle that will get RU to your follicles.

RU comes in powder form and you have to make the solution yourself with Alcohol and PG.

But the KB solution can replace Alcohol and PG and you don't have to prepare it. It's already made. All you have to do is dump the RU on it and apply it on your balding head. The KB solution is also said to increase RU effectiveness and reduce systematic absorption. I only know of one guy claiming both of these things so we are gonna have to see it ourselves.

You don't inject the RU in your scalp by the way. That would suck ! You just need to find a way to effectively apply RU all over your scalp.

If you got long hair, you gotta use a syringe imo. If you got short hair, you can do whatever you want.

Remember you only have about 1-3ml of RU to apply so that's why you gotta be careful on how to effectively cover your entire scalp with it.

----------


## dex89

> Hmm. Man I think you need to do some Google research on RU58841. Google the term RU58841 and read.
> 
> You can't just jump on this thing with me telling you how safe and good it is, lol.
> 
> 
> Here's what I've gathered:
> 
> In summary, the KB solution is the vehicle that will get RU to your follicles.
> 
> ...


 thanks Maradona, you have been a great help. I will do a little more research on this.

----------


## TheDude

With regards to mpbtreatments, I have sent two emails with no replies.. I'm not saying they're illegit its just very frustrating..

With regards to RU, the one thing i'm worried about is that it is an anti-androgen so the way it works is by decreasing your testosterone thereby decreasing your DHT (correct?)

So your hormone levels Test, DHT, estradiol will all be decreased..

This worries me..

I know that RU is suppose to attack the test and DHT in the follicles but it would be interesting to see a blood test of someone who has been on it for a while..

----------


## doke

Im not sure if there are any shills for this mpbt company on here so be careful dudes has anyone received there orders yet and also el du at hairloss help has never heard of this company its not very helpful they are not answering tel calls or emails as it does not induse you to send money to them.
I think el du gets his from kane in china and he does answer my mails and its cheaper to send to uk as well.

----------


## Jazz1

> Im not sure if there are any shills for this mpbt company on here so be careful dudes has anyone received there orders yet and also el du at hairloss help has never heard of this company its not very helpful they are not answering tel calls or emails as it does not induse you to send money to them.
> I think el du gets his from kane in china and he does answer my mails and its cheaper to send to uk as well.


 Link please as I'm new?

----------


## neversaynever

> With regards to mpbtreatments, I have sent two emails with no replies.. I'm not saying they're illegit its just very frustrating..
> 
> With regards to RU, the one thing i'm worried about is that it is an anti-androgen so the way it works is by decreasing your testosterone thereby decreasing your DHT (correct?)
> 
> So your hormone levels Test, DHT, estradiol will all be decreased..
> 
> This worries me..
> 
> I know that RU is suppose to attack the test and DHT in the follicles but it would be interesting to see a blood test of someone who has been on it for a while..


 They have responded to my emails, in great depth. But im still waiting for my RU. I wont order from them again. Ive lost trust in them.

RU doesnt attack DHT. It blocks it from attaching to the receptors.

----------


## Maradona

Lol Im a shill now. Order from whoever you want but be sure that you may not get good RU from the chinese and you will stop using RU thinking it didn't work on you but maybe you had a bad batch.

if you make a group order to kane, it would be better. Much cheaper.

----------


## doke

From what ive heard the ru all comes from china and where i get mine has been tested for purity 99%.

----------


## neversaynever

Yea ive read mostly good things about china. if mpbtreatments sorted out their delivery times, it would be amazing. You said they usually send stuff out on thursday? I hope so!

----------


## Maradona

> From what ive heard the ru all comes from china and where i get mine has been tested for purity 99&#37;.


 Probably from what you read from one/two guys: real paid shills.

The Chinese RU/RUM can have the following:

- has stones and little rocks of RU
- Does not dissolve as good as this RU
- Sometimes it has different color

Buy one gram of this RU then 1g of Chinese RU. See the difference for yourself.

People then start shedding like crazy after RU was working on them. Then they blame it on the moisture, the light,etc. I call that shenanigans...those people got a bad batch.

But most of the time you will get good RU from them. Every now and then you get bad RU. I asked jarjanbix at hairsite about this as well, he said they don't keep it fresh. They buy from different labs in china, put it together and resell it.

I'm not making this up. Keep searching from wherever you read and you will find out.

I better stick to American made RU. I don't wanna take no chances as this is my only treatment.

I get my KB solution today  :Big Grin:

----------


## neversaynever

> Probably from what you read from one/two guys: real paid shills.
> 
> The Chinese RU/RUM can have the following:
> 
> - has stones and little rocks of RU
> - Does not dissolve as good as this RU
> - Sometimes it has different color
> 
> Buy one gram of this RU then 1g of Chinese RU. See the difference for yourself.
> ...


 Which date did you order your KB?

----------


## Oriol

Is anyone from E.U here who already received an order from mpbtreatments?

----------


## Maradona

> Which date did you order your KB?


 Like a month ago. Damn this stuff is so difficult to apply to long hair. **** Baldness...

----------


## Jazz1

From what I heard the guy who put videos up on YouTube regarding RU is the guy behind MPBtreatments? so watching one of his videos he clearly states a good place to order before MPBtreatments was launched is Ontario chemicals in Canada. Henry received my payment for 10g of Ru today and responds straight away to any questions and emails, this is the first time iv ordered from him so I will wait and see if my RU arrives. Questions I have is how do I test this stuff in the uk purity wise? Also iv ordered 2 bottles of RU 5% solutions from MPBtreatments, now seeing as not many people received orders I won't allow it to go over 45 days as PayPal states you can claim your money back if goods do not arrive, anything after 45 days you lose your money. If the goods arrive from MPB in good time then I will spend loads of money regular with them as I love my hair and I earn good money to spend on anything that works. I'm an honest guy so I'd expect these guys to be honest if they want regular income and I also expect the delivery to arrive in 10 days like they stated in emails, so I will wait and see....

----------


## Jazz1

> Is anyone from E.U here who already received an order from mpbtreatments?


 I just ordered 3 days ago, when did you order and how did you pay? I live in the uk.

----------


## Jazz1

> They have responded to my emails, in great depth. But im still waiting for my RU. I wont order from them again. Ive lost trust in them.
> 
> RU doesnt attack DHT. It blocks it from attaching to the receptors.


 What date did you order? How did you pay.

----------


## Oriol

Jazz1 i didn't order anything yet. I'm going on vacation in a few days and i'll order when i come back. Please let me know when you receive your order

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz1 i didn't order anything yet. I'm going on vacation in a few days and i'll order when i come back. Please let me know when you receive your order


 Ok il keep you updated  :Smile: .

----------


## Oriol

Thank you  :Wink:

----------


## Maradona

I've been practicing with my syringe I can't cover my scalp perfectly with 2ml. I'm doing the hairline as well.

Tomorrow is my first application of RU.

----------


## Jazz1

Just an update, iv received an tracking number by email from MPBtreatments  :Smile: , can't wait to try the product.

----------


## Jazz1

> I've been practicing with my syringe I can't cover my scalp perfectly with 2ml. I'm doing the hairline as well.
> 
> Tomorrow is my first application of RU.


 Nice  :Smile: , what model are your scales as I need to buy some?

----------


## Maradona

> Just an update, iv received an tracking number by email from MPBtreatments , can't wait to try the product.


 Recommended dose from studies and the best to this date is 50mg/1ml of KB solution.

I'm doing 50mg/2ml of KB solution. 

Just so you know the KB solution comes with a nice dropper. I might use it too.

I'll see where that takes me. I'll report in a week. 



http://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh...tal+scale+.001

----------


## lilpauly

Bro take pics of your hair

----------


## clandestine

Any idea which percentage of RU solution, 2% or 5% in the 2oz container, best correlates to the recommended 50mg/1ml of KB solution?

----------


## cleverusername

They finally sent me my tracking number.  :Smile:

----------


## cleverusername

Lilpauly, will you be ordering BIM or AHK anytime soon? Maybe we could get other people from here and hlh and do a group buy.

----------


## seacat

what does RU stand for?

----------


## lilpauly

> Lilpauly, will you be ordering BIM or AHK anytime soon? Maybe we could get other people from here and hlh and do a group buy.


 I have a year supply of ahk. Bim I might buy in the near future. I just bought Ru in k and b solution

----------


## neversaynever

> They finally sent me my tracking number.


 Same  :Smile: ) RU, AHK, KB on the way!  :Smile:

----------


## Jazz1

> Any idea which percentage of RU solution, 2% or 5% in the 2oz container, best correlates to the recommended 50mg/1ml of KB solution?


 Yea I'd like to know that, what would 5% be?

----------


## Jazz1

> I have a year supply of ahk. Bim I might buy in the near future. I just bought Ru in k and b solution


 Where did you buy your AHK from? I'm in the uk and want to buy some.

----------


## cleverusername

> Same ) RU, AHK, KB on the way!


 That's awesome man! You ordered AHK too? What vehicle are you using?

----------


## neversaynever

> That's awesome man! You ordered AHK too? What vehicle are you using?


 I ordered the AHK solution.

Ill be using:

RU
AHK (every other day)
Minox
Biotin
+ strongly considering fin or equol. F*** it, ive only got one shot at this, might as well go all out.

----------


## neversaynever

> Yea I'd like to know that, what would 5% be?


 i think 5% is 50mg/ml. Wait for someone else to confirm

----------


## doke

Well from what ive heard the ru from ontario labs is sourced from china and that us does not make any ru,i have placed my order with kane and he has emailed me all the way through my order and also el dut at hair loss help has had good results from the ru from kane at only $280 for 10grams. :Wink:

----------


## Jazz1

> Well from what ive heard the ru from ontario labs is sourced from china and that us does not make any ru,i have placed my order with kane and he has emailed me all the way through my order and also el dut at hair loss help has had good results from the ru from kane at only $280 for 10grams.


 I'm new to all this RU stuff iv been a member on ************ but for some reason they do not allow talking about RU seems all threads were erased. I prefer this forum, how do you mix your RU? Iv ordered this stuff as it seems easier for a NOOB like me to understand mixing etc oh and I payed 290 for 10g I did email Kane but read he also send bad batches etc I really do not know what to trust.....
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A9fOgcvFSJ0

----------


## neversaynever

just used my tracking number, my RU was shipped on august 6th! nice news.

----------


## doke

I heard that all kanes ru has been tested in us as 99% pure ru so as you say it is down to trust and see if it works or not.

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm new to all this RU stuff iv been a member on ************ but for some reason they do not allow talking about RU seems all threads were erased. I prefer this forum, how do you mix your RU? Iv ordered this stuff as it seems easier for a NOOB like me to understand mixing etc oh and I payed 290 for 10g I did email Kane but read he also send bad batches etc I really do not know what to trust.....
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A9fOgcvFSJ0


 I see one of those videos use emu oil. I thought emu oil was a bad idea because it enters the body too easily?

All the guys here are using KB solution. Its just a case of weigh the RU, put it in the KB solution, mix it, use it....

----------


## doke

I for one would love to buy from mpbt but as ive said i phoned over three times even left a message and my number but as yet no reply and also after many emails only received one back so i did not trust to place an order.
Look if you start up a company and do not reply back that will not be a success we all know that and the ready mixed ru would have been exciting but being able to trust you will get your products as quick as possible and also to respond quickly is the main thing as i have been scammed many times.
Also why no english response to the answer phone in costa rica? whats that all about or have they given the wrong number yet again and the guys i have heard about from poland that sent for many $$$ order that want there money back seems very shady to me.

----------


## Jazz1

> I see one of those videos use emu oil. I thought emu oil was a bad idea because it enters the body too easily?
> 
> All the guys here are using KB solution. Its just a case of weigh the RU, put it in the KB solution, mix it, use it....


 On the other hand I might use this mixing method.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jp_XISpHYfc

----------


## neversaynever

> I for one would love to buy from mpbt but as ive said i phoned over three times even left a message and my number but as yet no reply and also after many emails only received one back so i did not trust to place an order.
> Look if you start up a company and do not reply back that will not be a success we all know that and the ready mixed ru would have been exciting but being able to trust you will get your products as quick as possible and also to respond quickly is the main thing as i have been scammed many times.
> Also why no english response to the answer phone in costa rica? whats that all about or have they given the wrong number yet again and the guys i have heard about from poland that sent for many $$$ order that want there money back seems very shady to me.


 I think they serverly underestimated how many orders they would receive. Ive exchanged very very lengthy emails discussing my RU application with them. Its just in delivery theyve taken long. But, it was dispatched 3 days ago, cant complain too much I guess. I really dont think its a scam. They do need to improve their communication via emails etc. But if its one guy responding to 100s of emails...

----------


## TheDude

Did everyone get charged twice for using paypal?

----------


## neversaynever

> Did everyone get charged twice for using paypal?


 no! the same amount twice? hell no. did you press the confirm button twice or something?

----------


## doke

If they get there act together i may order from them when i run out of my ru but if it works then why pay more than $280.

----------


## Jazz1

Guys can I have some advice please, the propylene glycol I have is this one, is it ok to mix? 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/vie...d=140608454423

----------


## clandestine

> Any idea which percentage of RU solution, 2% or 5% in the 2oz container, best correlates to the recommended 50mg/1ml of KB solution?


 Anyone? Hoping to order today.

----------


## lilpauly

i placed my order yesterday within 5 min i got a tracking  number

----------


## neversaynever

> Anyone? Hoping to order today.


 2oz is 60ml.

To get 50mg of ru in 1ml of kb, you need 3 grams of ru in 2oz of kb. That is 5&#37; (correct me if im wrong someone)

----------


## neversaynever

> i placed my order yesterday within 5 min i got a tracking  number


 yea they seem up to speed now. Finally.

----------


## clandestine

> 2oz is 60ml.
> 
> To get 50mg of ru in 1ml of kb, you need 3 grams of ru in 2oz of kb. That is 5% (correct me if im wrong someone)


 Ok, thanks much I appreciate the reply!

Going to purchase AHK solution as well, would it be best to start with the 2% and then ramp up to the 5%? Or just dive right into the 5%?

----------


## neversaynever

> Ok, thanks much I appreciate the reply!
> 
> Going to purchase AHK solution as well, would it be best to start with the 2% and then ramp up to the 5%? Or just dive right into the 5%?


 I have no idea. Im diving right in with 5%

----------


## clandestine

> I have no idea. Im diving right in with 5%


 Nice. Any idea if there is a potential for sides?

----------


## neversaynever

> Nice. Any idea if there is a potential for sides?


 Copper is poisonous i believe, in high amounts. Huge amounts of it could make you lose hair, too little...and it will do nothing. But too much of anything harm you really.

I plan on using 5% every other day. Im happy with that because ill be on minox every day.

AHK is safe at the recommended doses ie. upto 5%. There are other guys using like 10% on other forums. Each to his own.

----------


## clandestine

Alright, well since I'm not on minox I might then follow suit and start out with 5 EOD or something.

I never really got a straight answer regarding potential for RU sides.. I understand gynecomastia is a possibility if systematic absorption occurs, anything else? Lessened libido? No potential for perm sides as far as we know?

Cheers.

----------


## neversaynever

> Alright, well since I'm not on minox I might then follow suit and start out with 5 EOD or something.
> 
> I never really got a straight answer regarding potential for RU sides.. I understand gynecomastia is a possibility if systematic absorption occurs, anything else? Lessened libido? No potential for perm sides as far as we know?
> 
> Cheers.


 From what Ive read the potential for sides (very similar sides to fin) are increased with higher doses. If you get sides, lower the dose. Also, people who claim they got sides say that 2 or 3 days with no RU and the sides calmed down. It doesnt float about in your blood as long as fin.

Personally, ill forget sides totally. Make sure you dont take these treatments and worry about sides, it might induce them somehow. Unfortunately, we simple dont know about fully about RU sides. So we're taking a calculated risk here I guess. I think if you stick with decent doses, itll be fine. Like maradonna says, dont go past 100mg a day.

----------


## Jazz1

Guys can someone please tell me an alternative to Everclear grain alcohol?
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=eve...&client=safari

As they do not sell this in the uk and I'm going to mix this with RU and PG.

----------


## Jazz1

Would this be ok instead of everclear? 
http://www.drinksdirect.co.uk/acatal...176_Vodka.html

----------


## cleverusername

I'm a little confused at the moment guys. does RU stop the binding of DHT or 5a?

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm a little confused at the moment guys. does RU stop the binding of DHT or 5a?


 It targets the receptors. So it stops DHT binding to those receptors

----------


## doke

I have a tracking number from kane at kouting chem posted today so hope to have the ru in just over a weeks time.
Has anyone thought of using pure aloe gel for the ru as some guys on the other forum used topical dutasteride in a topical pure aloe gel and got good hair regrowth.

----------


## Jazz1

> I have a tracking number from kane at kouting chem posted today so hope to have the ru in just over a weeks time.
> Has anyone thought of using pure aloe gel for the ru as some guys on the other forum used topical dutasteride in a topical pure aloe gel and got good hair regrowth.


 How do you pay him? And how do you mix it?

----------


## doke

hi i pay through western union which was quick and easy to set up you can i think use paypal but it costs $50 more to use.
Im not sure about the mix the poster said on the other page but 3grams to 2oz seems too much and would cost more i would add to 5% minox as it has the propglycol already mixed so i would take a 60ml bottle of minox empty 3/4 of the bottle so your left with 15mls then fill 15mls of everclear pure alcohol till bottle is half full then on digital mgs scales weigh about 1gram ru and add to bottle and shake well  and should be enough for 10days use at 3mls a day.

----------


## Jazz1

> hi i pay through western union which was quick and easy to set up you can i think use paypal but it costs $50 more to use.
> Im not sure about the mix the poster said on the other page but 3grams to 2oz seems too much and would cost more i would add to 5% minox as it has the propglycol already mixed so i would take a 60ml bottle of minox empty 3/4 of the bottle so your left with 15mls then fill 15mls of everclear pure alcohol till bottle is half full then on digital mgs scales weigh about 1gram ru and add to bottle and shake well  and should be enough for 10days use at 3mls a day.


 Wicked, has that been working for you?

----------


## doke

no i have not received my ru yet el dut whos been using a long time ru at hair loss help go there and he will put any doubts about ru and it was his recipe above that he said to try as it is experimental the ru use.

----------


## Jazz1

> no i have not received my ru yet el dut whos been using a long time ru at hair loss help go there and he will put any doubts about ru and it was his recipe above that he said to try as it is experimental the ru use.


 Can you link me to his profile please.

----------


## doke

Just go to hairlosshelp forum and you will see some of my and el dut and many more talking about ru.

----------


## Jazz1

Ok thanks will do.

----------


## Jazz1

Ok I got my 10g of RU from ontario chemicals from Henry, shipped within two days very fast and he responds to my emails. Here's some pictures, I just need to do a bit more research on how I'm going to mix this, I currently have emu oil, propylene glycol and need to source alcohol and think how I want to mix this stuff.

Quick question iv put the powder in the fridge is that right? Also does it have an expiry date the powder? And does that look 10g? I still need to buy scales.

----------


## Jazz1

I might just order some KB solution from MPB as I already ordered two 5% RU58841 solutions from them, but how much powder should I mix in their KB solutions?

----------


## Oriol

If you order 2% solution is 20mg per ml. For the 5% one is 50mg/ml.

----------


## Jazz1

> If you order 2&#37; solution is 20mg per ml. For the 5% one is 50mg/ml.


 Thanks, if my RU solutions arrive from MPBtreatments, then il order the kb solution to mix this.

----------


## Dan26

Hey bro how much did that cost and how much will it last?

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey bro how much did that cost and how much will it last?


 10g It cost 290 usd plus 55usd shipping to the uk, I received this 2 says from when he received payment. I'm assuming it would last 3 months unless someone can correct me?

----------


## doke

Anyone thought of mixing ru with pure  aloe vera gel as that has some soothing and regrowth properties and some guys have mixed it with dutasteride topical and had some good regrowth.

----------


## Jazz1

> Anyone thought of mixing ru with pure  aloe vera gel as that has some soothing and regrowth properties and some guys have mixed it with dutasteride topical and had some good regrowth.


 I would avoid mixing it with dut as you do not know what is working, I for one had wicked results on genhairs 0.25mg finesteride spray for 6 months until my recent shed, now I'm taking 1mg finesteride every other day which stopped my shed immediately.

----------


## Jazz1

Oh and for me when I was suffering hairloss and MPb I was getting this nasty burning, tingling sensation and bad itching, as soon as I took finesteride I goes if I stop it comes back and hairloss. What also sucks for me is my brother and dad are both nw1 full head of thick hair but they both suffer from alopecia areata, the worst part I have my mums side mpb gene and I also get patches of alopecia areata. I have so many pictures I will post up after using Ru, fingers crossed I get success.

----------


## doke

Your right jazz i am going to mix my ru as el dut has said in minox which has the prop gly already in the 5% plan minox that is a 60ml bottle empty 3/4 and should be left with 15mls, then fill bottle half full with everclear or ethanol which i found its impossable to get everclear in uk and ethonol hard to get i ended up getting the strongest alchohol in the uk 176 polish vodka. Any way weigh 1 gram of ru on accurate digital scales and add to bottle shake well and add 3  mls a day to scalp with a 1ml needle less syringe and remember to put bottle in a dark cool place like the fridge.
This mix should be enough for about 10 days use.

----------


## Jazz1

My girlfriend a scientist she told me this would be fine for the mix, 88%?
balkan 176 vodka grain 88% can be bought in the uk.

----------


## doke

Hi jazz now should i drink it of use it on my scalp hahaha perhaps i will do both.

----------


## Jazz1

Lol I highly advise not drinking it haha iv drank barcadi 151 before and I was nearly in hospital lol. Here's a link to the vodka,

http://www.drinksdirect.co.uk/acatal...176_Vodka.html

----------


## doke

Thanks jazz i got mine from the whisky exchange it was £45.74 which although expensive will last a lonk time for the ru mix.
If drinking it has to be well watered down so i will get so pissed i will not bother about me hair loss hahaha until i wake up next day and wished i had never touched it haha

----------


## Jazz1

> Thanks jazz i got mine from the whisky exchange it was £45.74 which although expensive will last a lonk time for the ru mix.
> If drinking it has to be well watered down so i will get so pissed i will not bother about me hair loss hahaha until i wake up next day and wished i had never touched it haha


 Did you order the same vodka above? Lol

----------


## doke

yes got it within 3 days that price was including post in uk looks lethal just lookin at it.

----------


## Jazz1

> yes got it within 3 days that price was including post in uk looks lethal just lookin at it.


 Wicked I need to just order this now as I have propylene glycol, I might do this mix, just need the scales and vodka  :Smile: . Which scales are you using?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jp_XISpHYfc

----------


## doke

I have ordered my scales from ebay and a us company as i did not want to use the chinese ones for sale, i ordered only last weekend and they say they have posted them so hope to get late next week.
It seems that mg or gram digital scales are also hard to get in uk so this ru thing has caused a few problems but i suppose once sorted it will be ok.

----------


## Jazz1

I'm going to order these ones same as the guy who is using them on YouTube.
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewi...d=150800468207

----------


## doke

hi jazz i just got a pocket digital mg  scale from ray78191 he does others as well mine cost only £9.56 with £6.37 post as i think they will do good.

----------


## Jazz1

Ok thanks.

----------


## vinnytr

I am sorry to sound a bit dumb but why cant we just buy the ready mixed RU 
and use that instead of all this mixing business ? 

http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...lution/1716974

Also any ideas how long a bottle of this would last on a NW6 area ?

----------


## doke

not to sure whether we will get ru ready mixed delivered as they have not been replying to my phone or emails they maybe that busy but im not going to send monies to companies that do not reply.
And also it will be cheaper to make your own once you have the tools so to speak.

----------


## Jazz1

Thing is I wanted to start this stuff soon, as MPBtreatments is new I didn't want to risk not get anything, until I receive my products il make judgement to order again. They have sent out my products with tracking number so I will wait and see also the thought of their website closing down like raxus chemicals I thought I'd also learn how to make it myself just in case it works and it might be a time I will have to mix it myself, so best to learn.

----------


## vinnytr

But what about those just wanting to try this before committing to long term (apparently response from this is fairly quick/weeks rather than months)

They seem to be selling the pre mixed stuff on their website ,why should not they deliver ? The website since i have first seen it 4-5 weeks ago has changed a lot with added new products . May be all this attention they are getting from us is moving them faster ?

----------


## Jazz1

They seem legit don't get me wrong but I didn't want to throw all my money on one website and not end up receiving anything. But they seem to have pushed things and I have tracking number so that puts my mind at ease.

----------


## clandestine

Jazz; you ordered 2 RU 5% KB solution bottles from mpbtreatments?

How long do you expect each will last you? How soon after receiving them will they go bad, if refrigerated?

----------


## clandestine

Should there be any issues in shipping to Canada, ON? from mpbtreatments

How long should the RU and AHK solutions last? A couple months?

----------


## clandestine

Ahg, I'm about to pull the trigger, but am not sure whether to purchase the 2% or 5% RU solution if I am already gyno prone..

 :Frown:

----------


## Hurts

So this shit works then?

----------


## Jazz1

Everyone is talking about this so I guess this is the time to test it, I for one have had success on Finesteride spray and I mean hairline growth until recent shed!

----------


## Jazz1

> So this shit works then?


 Not for everyone, but I personally think It can work for everyone just like finesteride you just need to find the right dosage your hair responds. Some people moan finesteride did not work but people have success on 1.25mg of finesteride rather 1mg.

----------


## vinnytr

> Ahg, I'm about to pull the trigger, but am not sure whether to purchase the 2% or 5% RU solution if I am already gyno prone..


 Is this known to have similar side affects as fin ??  :Confused:

----------


## Jazz1

> Is this known to have similar side affects as fin ??


 There's people been on this and had no sides yet they be on fin and have sides....

----------


## Maradona

Guys, it's been 3 RU applications. I upped my dose today to 75mg and I'm glad to report that I had no sides that I noticed of. *My MPB itching is completely gone.* I haven't evaluated my shedding yet but I will let you know later on.

I have noticed that way too many people seem to want jump on it too.* Please do your own research guys and use RU at your own risk.*

Also know that *just because it works some people will start TALKING SHIT about it*. But when it comes to *snake oils that don't work, they call it safe and don't say anything.*

From what I've gathered:

- The best dose is 50mg/ml of KB solution which is the 5&#37; solution.
And as long as you apply RU correctly and cover your entire nw6 scalp:

- Shedding is reduced in 3 days- 1 week.
- Thickening of hair noticeable in a month.
- Full benefits can take up to 6 months.

I recommend to add minox later on *AFTER you see results with RU*. I can't use minox I had bad sides with it.

About the RU solution :

- I've heard from someone reliable that had results with RU that *it is stable at room temperature up to 6 months.*


You can give it a try I just don't want to take any risk the first time using my RU. I haven't experimented the above yet but I will in the future.

I will report back in a few weeks.

----------


## Jazz1

Thats awesome, I found when my itching,burning scalp tingling went away with meds that's when my hairloss stopped, regardless of the hairs that shed I never took notice as they always grew back thicker.

----------


## Jazz1

> Guys, it's been 3 RU applications. I upped my dose today to 75mg and I'm glad to report that I had no sides that I noticed of. *My MPB itching is completely gone.* I haven't evaluated my shedding yet but I will let you know later on.
> 
> I have noticed that way too many people seem to want jump on it too.* Please do your own research guys and use RU at your own risk.*
> 
> Also know that *just because it works some people will start TALKING SHIT about it*. But when it comes to *snake oils that don't work, they call it safe and don't say anything.*
> 
> From what I've gathered:
> 
> - The best dose is 50mg/ml of KB solution which is the 5% solution.
> ...


 When you say you upped your dossage to 75mg, how much application would that be of kb solution 2ml? Of the 5%? Or is the 5% kb ru solution 50mg?

----------


## doke

According to El Dut when you first start ru its best for a 100mgs a day to get your dormant follicles going and then at a latter stage reduce the mgs.
I am going by El Dut because he has been on ru a long time and has a good head of hair he has also tried before ru flutamide dutas and finas orals but even topical flute gave him side affects that ru does not.

----------


## Jazz1

I'm going to test it on my hairline first and see how I get on.

----------


## Maradona

> When you say you upped your dossage to 75mg, how much application would that be of kb solution 2ml? Of the 5%? Or is the 5% kb ru solution 50mg?


 I already said I used 50mg/2ml of 5% KB solution. I don't think the KB solution  percentage really matters for applications, just for preservation.
But the optimal dose will always be 50mg/ml.

So I am now using 75mg/3ml. 0 side effects and I think I see a reduction in shedding already. I run my fingers through my hair and I see no hairs on my hands. Just did this test as I am writing. But I still see lots of hair when I comb my hair. I think if I find a better way to apply this stuff all over my scalp then I will get the shedding down to 0.

Also, I am closely monitoring my hairline since I still have a lot of visible minituarized hair there, that will be a better assesment for me.


So, if you guys find a technique to cover the entire scalp effectively on long hair, let me know...cuz it's not fukin easy.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> I already said I used 50mg/2ml of 5% KB solution. I don't think the KB solution  percentage really matters for applications, just for preservation.
> But the optimal dose will always be 50mg/ml.
> 
> So I am now using 75mg/3ml. I am closely monitoring my hairline since I still have a lot of visible minituarized hair there.
> 
> If you guys find a technique to cover the entire scalp effectively, let me know...cuz it's not fukin easy.


 I wish you didn't have to inject it. I heard it might be possible to create a cream? I'm willing to move to China to do this....

----------


## Maradona

> I wish you didn't have to inject it. I heard it might be possible to create a cream? I'm willing to move to China to do this....


 Damn bro, you stalking this thread like crazy. I was just editing my message... :Stick Out Tongue: .

If you got short hair, then you should not worry at all. Just use a dropper and rub the stuff on your scalp.

Check this test for me since I cannot test it myself.

Use a minox dropper, drop  KB on your scalp. Rub it with two fingers in a circular pattern around the drop and estimate the area you cover with that drop.

From this info then we can calculate how many drops we should use.

I can't do this test because I got a lot of hair and it's not the same if I do it on a table or my arm.

Let me know. I'll report more info in a few weeks.

Oh, I am not injecting anything. I'm using the dropper and I am also using the syringe as a dropper.

----------


## Maradona

> Ahg, I'm about to pull the trigger, but am not sure whether to purchase the 2% or 5% RU solution if I am already gyno prone..


 If you are gyno prone then use 50mg a day and no more. 
The KB solution is amazing though, I had no sides whatsoever up to my 4th application with RU and I had sides with fin.

I whacked off 3 times today no joke.  :Cool: 

I should stop doing that though....

----------


## Jazz1

Like I said don't worry about shedding they are they hairs going through the cycle of being attacked by dht prior to RU. If the itching tingling and burning is gone then it's deffinatly working.

----------


## doke

Holy cow do not inject it as said use a ml dropper or syringe without the needle,also i have just had a reply from mpbt after a week or so and they said that the ready mixed solution is in stock but not the minoxidil yet.
Has anyone received there ready made ru yet if so how many weeks to receive order.

----------


## Jazz1

This the syringe I use currently for my minoxidil
http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=i...0QXCo4CgCg#i=0

----------


## doke

hi jazz that link does not go anywhere. 
Anyway i use a 1ml syringe as said without the needle.

----------


## Jazz1

> hi jazz that link does not go anywhere. 
> Anyway i use a 1ml syringe as said without the needle.


  :Wink: .

----------


## doke

thats the thing jazz i find them great to use for topicals better than them sprays.

----------


## Jazz1

> thats the thing jazz i find them great to use for topicals better than them sprays.


 I agree, I have loads at home for my minoxidol.

----------


## doke

great stuff have you got any of the premade ru from mpbt.

----------


## Jazz1

> great stuff have you got any of the premade ru from mpbt.


 It's in the post I ordered 2 bottles of RU 5% solutions  :Smile: .

----------


## vinnytr

> It's in the post I ordered 2 bottles of RU 5% solutions .


 How long will they last you ?

----------


## Jazz1

> How long will they last you ?


 Don't know first time I'm going to use it.

----------


## Maradona

> Don't know first time I'm going to use it.


 How much minox do you need in ml? What NW pattern do you cover? How do you use the syringe more specifically?

Thanks.

----------


## Jazz1

> How much minox do you need in ml? What NW pattern do you cover? How do you use the syringe more specifically?
> 
> Thanks.


 I use 1ml twice a day and also 12.5% cream on hairline, I'm full head of hair at the moment I will post my success soon but I want to use this RU instead Of propecia as I had a bad Shed at 6months and my hairline took a hit but slowly rebuilding.

----------


## dex89

Any of you guys experience any side effects? Also, a new cream base RU came out. It's alot more expensive, do you guys know why?

----------


## Maradona

> Any of you guys experience any side effects? Also, a new cream base RU came out. It's alot more expensive, do you guys know why?


 I just finished applying around 90mg RU no sides that I know of.

----------


## neversaynever

> Damn bro, you stalking this thread like crazy. I was just editing my message....
> 
> If you got short hair, then you should not worry at all. Just use a dropper and rub the stuff on your scalp.
> 
> Check this test for me since I cannot test it myself.
> 
> Use a minox dropper, drop  KB on your scalp. Rub it with two fingers in a circular pattern around the drop and estimate the area you cover with that drop.
> 
> From this info then we can calculate how many drops we should use.
> ...


 Im gonna use a spray. dont know how yet. might not work out. I had minox in spray form from dr gho and worked a treat covering an nw6 region, but accurately using 2ml will be hard. 

Is rubbing with fingers a good idea? wont the ru be absorbed by the finger tips?

----------


## dex89

> I just finished applying around 90mg RU no sides that I know of.


 Thanks for the responds, can you still see same results even though I'm not using KB solutions?

----------


## Maradona

> Thanks for the responds, can you still see same results even though I'm not using KB solutions?


 I don't know really. But it depends on people. El dut had results with the vehicle he invented. You should too.

KB just shits on PG/Ethanol.

----------


## Jazz1

> I don't know really. But it depends on people. El dut had results with the vehicle he invented. You should too.
> 
> KB just shits on PG/Ethanol.


 By saying KB shuts over PG/ethanol you mean it's better? If that's the case I'm going to order KB solution alone for my Ontario Chem RU once my RU KB solutions arrive from MPB.

----------


## dex89

> I don't know really. But it depends on people. El dut had results with the vehicle he invented. You should too.
> 
> KB just shits on PG/Ethanol.


 I see, It just seems very complicated and time consuming. Hope someone makes  youtube video of the steps in creating or adding all this chemicals together. Thanks again for the help Maradona.

----------


## Jazz1

> I see, It just seems very complicated and time consuming. Hope someone makes  youtube video of the steps in creating or adding all this chemicals together. Thanks again for the help Maradona.


 They have type RU58841 on YouTube  :Smile: .

----------


## dex89

> They have type RU58841 on YouTube .


 Just saw the youtube video, thanks  :Smile: 

How long does a bottle of RU last you?

----------


## TheDude

Hay guys I just got my tracking number but when I enter it into the UPS website it says it could not locate the shipment..

It looks something like this = USPS: EC 543 657 787 US

Does that seem right to you guys?

Is there something i'm doing wrong? I registered an all on the UPS tracking site

----------


## TheDude

nevermind i was on the wrong site

----------


## Jazz1

Anyone get their MPB tracking number on orders? Everytime I check since being left on the 6th August, USPS tracking states it is a letter posted? Also there is no update since just says left 6th August sorting facility?

----------


## Jazz1

> Hay guys I just got my tracking number but when I enter it into the UPS website it says it could not locate the shipment..
> 
> It looks something like this = USPS: EC 543 657 787 US
> 
> Does that seem right to you guys?
> 
> Is there something i'm doing wrong? I registered an all on the UPS tracking site


 The website they shipped is this one not UPS:

https://www.usps.com/

What does yours state? Mine says an international  letter posted and still in sorting facility since 6th August, yours say the same?

----------


## Jazz1

Just had an email from MPB they seem to be responding well now to my emails, I asked them about my parcel still in sorting facility so panick over  :Smile: .

There response:

"The only info the courier has updated is "Dispatched to Sort 
Facility-August 06, 2012, 5:30 pm". It has likely left the country 
already when you do not see an update for some time."

----------


## vinnytr

So whats the difference with the cream version of RU guys ? 

Any ideas roughly how long it would last on a nw6 area ?

mpb treatments are gonna make a killing for sure.lol

----------


## neversaynever

> Just had an email from MPB they seem to be responding well now to my emails, I asked them about my parcel still in sorting facility so panick over .
> 
> There response:
> 
> "The only info the courier has updated is "Dispatched to Sort 
> Facility-August 06, 2012, 5:30 pm". It has likely left the country 
> already when you do not see an update for some time."


 If its international shipping the tracking updates can take a while. My last entry was "processed in miami office". its probably on its way to the uk, but wont be updated until its scanned in a UK sorting office. In the tracking section, hit the 'email updates' button. Will email you if anything changes.

Cant wait to start my regimen!

----------


## neversaynever

> I just finished applying around 90mg RU no sides that I know of.


 Still waiting for mine.

Hows the shedding? Slowed? Stopped? Did you have an itch before? is it gone now?

I hope everyone using RU on this thread will give some updates on their progress regarding shedding, itch and possible regrowth.

----------


## hellouser

I've been using RU58841 for a while now but have a few questions, I'd like to improve efficacy.

1) Since I live in Regulationland, I mean Canada, Everclear isnt available. Is Isopropanol (99&#37 :Wink:  Isopropyl Alcohol USP any good as a substitute?

2) Would exfoliating the scalp with creams help at all penetrate the skin and block DHT?

3) How often should I apply RU58841 along with Minox? I typically Use Minox once or twice a day and RU once or twice a day as well. Typically every 6 hours something is applied for a total of 2 or 3 applications per day. Is one dose of 100mg at night enough to fight off DHT or should I continue to use it multiple times a day?

4) Does it matter at all what is applied first, Minox or RU?

5) I've seen a youtube clip of a guy making a mix of 750mg of RU into a bottle after Minox. 

This is the clip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp_XISpHYfc 

I would assume storing this in the freezer would be fine (in terms of efficacy) or is it still better to make a fresh daily dose?

6) If RU is stored in the freezer, how long will it last? I've had mine for less than a year (5grams bought initially) but clearly haven't used enough of it to make an impact on my hair. Should I buy a new batch or use up whats left considering its age?

Thanks!

----------


## Jazz1

> I've been using RU58841 for a while now but have a few questions, I'd like to improve efficacy.
> 
> 1) Since I live in Regulationland, I mean Canada, Everclear isnt available. Is Isopropanol (99%) Isopropyl Alcohol USP any good as a substitute?
> 
> 2) Would exfoliating the scalp with creams help at all penetrate the skin and block DHT?
> 
> 3) How often should I apply RU58841 along with Minox? I typically Use Minox once or twice a day and RU once or twice a day as well. Typically every 6 hours something is applied for a total of 2 or 3 applications per day. Is one dose of 100mg at night enough to fight off DHT or should I continue to use it multiple times a day?
> 
> 4) Does it matter at all what is applied first, Minox or RU?
> ...


 Has it stopped your hairloss? People normally have success around 75mg but you have to make a fresh batch every week with PG and alcohol, you could use vodka 176 grain Balkan.

----------


## doke

According to hairsite el Due says you want to first start using 100mgs a day ru and if mixing in 5% minox which i have already posted 30mls should last 10 days at 3mls a day =100mgs to get the dorment follicals back into action and when happy you can reduce the mgs to stabilise.

----------


## lilpauly

results from ru. these results are quite impressive. i wish people will stat taking pictures to track progress. http://m-hair.sakura.ne.jp/report/RU.html

----------


## dex89

> results from ru. these results are quite impressive. i wish people will stat taking pictures to track progress. http://m-hair.sakura.ne.jp/report/RU.html


 are you getting this results with RU?

Whats up with the blood though on picture 2006/10/18? They're also talking about some vitamin he is also using with RU.

----------


## lilpauly

> are you getting this results with RU?
> 
> Whats up with the blood though on picture 2006/10/18? They're also talking about some vitamin he is also using with RU.


 http://immortalhair.forumandco.com/t...rline-regrowth. not sure where i'm getting my results from. i went from nw2+ to a nw 1.5.

----------


## dex89

> http://immortalhair.forumandco.com/t...rline-regrowth. not sure where i'm getting my results from. i went from nw2+ to a nw 1.5.


 is that you? the result are pretty good but a lot of products. I think I'm going to try RU, minoxidil, propecia, and nizoral.

----------


## lilpauly

> is that you? the result are pretty good but a lot of products. I think I'm going to try RU, minoxidil, propecia, and nizoral.


 yes thats me. im dropping cb and asc. u will get great results with that regimen

----------


## dex89

> yes thats me. im dropping cb and asc. u will get great results with that regimen


 Thanks for the responds and gongratz on the hair growth. Hopefully the RU will work for me.

----------


## UK_

> yes thats me. im dropping cb and asc. u will get great results with that regimen


 Pauly have u started 10&#37; BIM yet?  I have still seen no regrowth - very pissed  :Frown: .

----------


## lilpauly

> Pauly have u started 10% BIM yet?  I have still seen no regrowth - very pissed .


 no i have not added it. are u using 10%?

----------


## KeepHoping

What is going on with Neosh101?  Is there any indication that someone will make it?

----------


## Hurts

Ive only seen a hand full of people on ************ that says this shit actually works. Not enough proof for me.

----------


## Jazz1

> Ive only seen a hand full of people on ************ that says this shit actually works. Not enough proof for me.


 Well have you asked those people how much mg did they use to see if shedding stopped? Its like finesteride it again only works on a handfull of people and some moan. I'm satisfied with the people who have success on this stuff as it is more than one person, il make my judgement once I start using it, here's another forum.

http://www.international-hairlossfor...php?f=16&t=210

----------


## hellouser

> Ive only seen a hand full of people on ************ that says this shit actually works. Not enough proof for me.


 You have to take into consideration that a regimen like RU and other solutions require consistency and patience. Also take into consideration that once a someone has found a solution that works, they may not be inclined to come back to the forum and share their results, especially with photographs. For instance, I was on RU for a while but my dosage was very low and did NOT post pics. I've recently upped my dosage significantly (along with other things).

RU definitely works though, I've seen some amazing results on ************, one guy pretty much regained his entire hairline. Irishpride has gotten some ridiculously impressive results, check here;

http://www.*****************/interact...hlight=ru58841

----------


## dex89

> You have to take into consideration that a regimen like RU and other solutions require consistency and patience. Also take into consideration that once a someone has found a solution that works, they may not be inclined to come back to the forum and share their results, especially with photographs. For instance, I was on RU for a while but my dosage was very low and did NOT post pics. I've recently upped my dosage significantly (along with other things).
> 
> RU definitely works though, I've seen some amazing results on ************, one guy pretty much regained his entire hairline. Irishpride has gotten some ridiculously impressive results, check here;
> 
> http://www.*****************/interact...hlight=ru58841


 wow that hair growth is amazing. Do you know what website his buying the RU?

----------


## hellouser

> wow that hair growth is amazing. Do you know what website his buying the RU?


 Not sure but probably Kane or Ontario Chemicals or maybe even Eagle-something (or other), can't remember the last one.

Someone on this forum mentioned that Kane is selling 10 grams of RU for $280. Thats a *steal* considering that Ontario Chemicals is selling 5 grams for $250 (though this was last year, pricing may have gone down).

----------


## dex89

> Not sure but probably Kane or Ontario Chemicals or maybe even Eagle-something (or other), can't remember the last one.
> 
> Someone on this forum mentioned that Kane is selling 10 grams of RU for $280. Thats a *steal* considering that Ontario Chemicals is selling 5 grams for $250 (though this was last year, pricing may have gone down).


 thank you hellouser, but I wasn't able to find Kane or ontario website. I bought mine at mpbtreatments, liquid form. 

Does anyone know if this RU solution from mpbtreatments comes with a dropper like the minoxidil? if so, how much do you put onto your scalp? I'm only applying it on my temples, Im a NW1.5.

----------


## Jazz1

> According to hairsite el Due says you want to first start using 100mgs a day ru and if mixing in 5% minox which i have already posted 30mls should last 10 days at 3mls a day =100mgs to get the dorment follicals back into action and when happy you can reduce the mgs to stabilise.


 


> Not sure but probably Kane or Ontario Chemicals or maybe even Eagle-something (or other), can't remember the last one.
> 
> Someone on this forum mentioned that Kane is selling 10 grams of RU for $280. Thats a *steal* considering that Ontario Chemicals is selling 5 grams for $250 (though this was last year, pricing may have gone down).


 I just bought 10g of Ontario chemicals RU for 290 usd was shipped the other day in my fridge  :Smile: .

----------


## hellouser

> I just bought 10g of Ontario chemicals RU for 290 usd was shipped the other day in my fridge .


 Nice! Looks like prices went down. I'm definitely going to be making another order soon  :Smile: 

Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## Jazz1

> Nice! Looks like prices went down. I'm definitely going to be making another order soon 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


 Here browse down  :Smile:  but I did pay 55 usd for shipping to the uk it came in two days.

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...t=8839&page=55

----------


## doke

Hi guys just a note to add got my order from kane from sms post and thats good going as i only ordered it last wed 8th august and also the digital scales from us on the same day it seems to be coming together.
It says on instructions to keep in the fridge and make sure its not out in the air for more than 2mins it also gives all the details of purity,so ride on kane.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi guys just a note to add got my order from kane from sms post and thats good going as i only ordered it last wed 8th august and also the digital scales from us on the same day it seems to be coming together.
> It says on instructions to keep in the fridge and make sure its not out in the air for more than 2mins it also gives all the details of purity,so ride on kane.


 Cost and how did you pay him  :Smile: ?

----------


## doke

Hi jazz i payed him through western union as paypal charges extra $50 and western only £12 so it was about £182 altogether which was not bad for the 10grams its got in instructions to keep the brown bottle is best kept in the freezer im only hoping that it does not go hard and unable to get out when remixing.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi jazz i payed him through western union as paypal charges extra $50 and western only &#163;12 so it was about &#163;182 altogether which was not bad for the 10grams its got in instructions to keep the brown bottle is best kept in the freezer im only hoping that it does not go hard and unable to get out when remixing.


 Wicked that's a good price could you pm me his details I might try him next time, judging if MPB treatments arrive.

----------


## doke

hi jazz its kane@koutingchina.com  and head subject order enquiry he should get bact to you quite soon

----------


## Jazz1

> hi jazz its kane@koutingchina.com  and head subject order enquiry he should get bact to you quite soon


 Thanks man :Smile: .

----------


## Maintenance

Any body ordered the premixed solutions with ru nd kb already mixed for you?

----------


## Jazz1

> Any body ordered the premixed solutions with ru nd kb already mixed for you?


 Yes ordered 2x5% they on the way.

----------


## dex89

> Yes ordered 2x5% they on the way.


 How do you get this? do you have a link of a website?

----------


## Jazz1

> How do you get this? do you have a link of a website?


 http://www.mpbtreatments.com/shop/45...lution/1716974

----------


## dex89

> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/shop/45...lution/1716974


 This is ready to go, right? You don't have to mix anything with anything?

----------


## Jazz1

> This is ready to go, right? You don't have to mix anything with anything?


 Yes that's right all mixed.

----------


## dex89

> Yes that's right all mixed.


 thanks for the responds and your patience.

----------


## Jazz1

> thanks for the responds and your patience.


 Anytime, we all suffer the same problem and it's best to help one another :Smile: .

----------


## Hurts

> You have to take into consideration that a regimen like RU and other solutions require consistency and patience. Also take into consideration that once a someone has found a solution that works, they may not be inclined to come back to the forum and share their results, especially with photographs. For instance, I was on RU for a while but my dosage was very low and did NOT post pics. I've recently upped my dosage significantly (along with other things).
> 
> RU definitely works though, I've seen some amazing results on ************, one guy pretty much regained his entire hairline. Irishpride has gotten some ridiculously impressive results, check here;
> 
> http://www.*****************/interact...hlight=ru58841


 that guy was using all sorts of shit. His regimen is ****ed up, how can you say with certainty that he achieved that regrowth on RU?

----------


## clandestine

Provided the RU works, and considering the price of the premixed solutions, one could easily end up spending thousands of dollars on hair loss treatments a year..

I'm thinking it's not at all feasible to continue buying the premixed solutions if one were to continue this regimen. Eventually, it only makes sense to buy in bulk at a lower price, and mix it yourself.

These regimens, as any, require continued, constant and consistent use.
Thoughts?

----------


## lilpauly

> Provided the RU works, and considering the price of the premixed solutions, one could easily end up spending thousands of dollars on hair loss treatments a year..
> 
> I'm thinking it's not at all feasible to continue buying the premixed solutions if one were to continue this regimen. Eventually, it only makes sense to buy in bulk at a lower price, and mix it yourself.
> 
> These regimens, as any, require continued, constant and consistent use.
> Thoughts?


 i'm getting sick and tired of applying everything. with all these treatments in my house it aint right! its not normal.

----------


## Jazz1

> i'm getting sick and tired of applying everything. with all these treatments in my house it aint right! its not normal.


 I get fed up too, but when I was losing my hair I think we tend to forget how depressing life can really be without hair for some people. I personally think hairloss is caused by all the chemicals in foods water messing with our hormones, treatments are created to make money through long term use by pharma companies.....

----------


## clandestine

> i'm getting sick and tired of applying everything. with all these treatments in my house it aint right! its not normal.


 Bro, you must be spending an inordinate amount of money on treatments; your regimen is stacked! Not to mention application time and tedium. All the best, mate.

----------


## Davey Jones

> i'm getting sick and tired of applying everything. with all these treatments in my house it aint right! *its not normal*.


 Especially considering that you're not balding.

----------


## lilpauly

> Especially considering that you're not balding.


 before pics. i was a nw 2+

----------


## greatjob!

> I personally think hairloss is caused by all the chemicals in foods water messing with our hormones, treatments are created to make money through long term use by pharma companies.....


 Give me a break! Then why has baldness existed since the dawn of man? Or why do some primates also exhibit pattern baldness like the stumped tailed macaque? I suppose those are some big lies created by the big pharma companies?

----------


## lilpauly

> Bro, you must be spending an inordinate amount of money on treatments; your regimen is stacked! Not to mention application time and tedium. All the best, mate.


 its crazy i spent over 1k just on cb-03-01.

----------


## hellouser

> its crazy i spent over 1k just on cb-03-01.


 How much does 10 grams of CB-03-01 cost?

----------


## Jazz1

> Give me a break! Then why has baldness existed since the dawn of man? Or why do some primates also exhibit pattern baldness like the stumped tailed macaque? I suppose those are some big lies created by the big pharma companies?


 Break lol, why is it most young guys are suffering hairloss at a very young age like 16/17? When their dads etc suffered at later stage like 30/40, do your research what effects chemicals can cause, one being flouride in water can cause thyroid gland imbalance. I can put a bet that there is a cure for hairloss, why they would not release this is because they would lose more money on treatments than a cure. Prime example of problems, just look at cancer rate now compared to ancient times!
Here you go, see what effects chemicals can do.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fRBvO14Sbgg

----------


## Jazz1

> its crazy i spent over 1k just on cb-03-01.


 I know I spend a lot of money aswell I'm also Nw1, it's annoying and time consuming but satisfying having hair  :Smile: .

----------


## Jazz1

Right I received my treatments from MPBtreaments and can say they are honest and delivery was as described, heres pictures as proof. I have a quick question do I use this everyday or like they stated in their log which shows every other day? It's the 5% RU.

----------


## doke

got my new 2 bottles of kirkland 5% minox and mixed the 1 gram into the minox and am up and running.

----------


## doke

Hi Jazz many thanks for them clear pics is that two months treatment? and are you going to use minox as well.
Also is it a lotion or cream and from order to you in uk how many weeks did it take.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> before pics. i was a nw 2+


 You didn't even look bad with a NW2

...Or am I missing something?

----------


## Davey Jones

> before pics. i was a nw 2+


 I see hardly any recession at all.  That looks closer to NW1.  Were you on gear at the time?  Seems like there is a good chance that that is all it was, and you are not genetically balding.  Is MPB in your family?

Dude, you really need to seek psychological help.  From your posts I've read, you already know this, so my question is what's stopping you?

----------


## Davey Jones

> just look at cancer rate now compared to ancient times!


 That'd be a little hard to do.  All the oncologists back then kept such shoddy records.

----------


## TheDude

Hay Jazz when did you order?

I have my shipping number, it says Processed Through Sort Facility in Miami, that was on the 14th, I ordered on the 9th..

I am really hoping I get it before this wkend..

----------


## Hurts

Honestly you guys are spending hundreds of £ based on what no more than 4 or 5 people have posted on hairloss forum.

....

If it works let me know  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi Jazz many thanks for them clear pics is that two months treatment? and are you going to use minox as well.
> Also is it a lotion or cream and from order to you in uk how many weeks did it take.


 I do not know how long it will last, also I need to know if I use this daily or every other day? I use minoxidil already separate from the belgravia centre in London.

----------


## Jazz1

> Honestly you guys are spending hundreds of £ based on what no more than 4 or 5 people have posted on hairloss forum.
> 
> ....
> 
> If it works let me know


 I will do but it's not only on 4/5 people look on the hair forums I posted around the world  :Wink: .

----------


## lilpauly

> You didn't even look bad with a NW2
> 
> ...Or am I missing something?


 i looked terrible.

----------


## lilpauly

> I see hardly any recession at all.  That looks closer to NW1.  Were you on gear at the time?  Seems like there is a good chance that that is all it was, and you are not genetically balding.  Is MPB in your family?
> 
> Dude, you really need to seek psychological help.  From your posts I've read, you already know this, so my question is what's stopping you?


 thats closer a to a nw 2. the pics are better http://immortalhair.forumandco.com/t...rline-regrowth

----------


## Davey Jones

> thats closer a to a nw 2. the pics are better http://immortalhair.forumandco.com/t...rline-regrowth


 If no one else sees it, don't you think you may need help, man?  There's a dude at my gym that looks almost exactly like you with bitches crawlin' all over him.  You're a good looking dude with good hair.  You _know_ you have body image disorders.  You need to understand that maybe that applies to your hair too.

Keep treating your hair if it makes you feel better, but you ought'a just talk with a psychologist who specializes in BDD too.  Just see what they have to say.  What could it hurt?  I mean, one session wouldn't cost much, not that it seems you worry about costs anywho.

----------


## Davey Jones

> thats closer a to a nw 2. the pics are better http://immortalhair.forumandco.com/t...rline-regrowth


 Just a side note, too: I'm not saying I can't see any recession.  I'm saying that I think it's not half as bad as you can see, and there's a chance it was just caused by steroids anyway.

And even if you do have MPB, you still seem to have BDD pretty bad.  Just one talk, all I'm sayin'!

----------


## lilpauly

> If no one else sees it, don't you think you may need help, man?  There's a dude at my gym that looks almost exactly like you with bitches crawlin' all over him.  You're a good looking dude with good hair.  You _know_ you have body image disorders.  You need to understand that maybe that applies to your hair too.
> 
> Keep treating your hair if it makes you feel better, but you ought'a just talk with a psychologist who specializes in BDD too.  Just see what they have to say.  What could it hurt?  I mean, one session wouldn't cost much, not that it seems you worry about costs anywho.


 thankj you for your kind words. i have bdd and it is quite bad. i dropping alof of things in my regimen because its getting out of hand. ever since i started this crazy regimen i think my looks have changed alot.

----------


## cleverusername

They finally sent me my stuff, and the RU bag was cut.... Air got in ever since it was ****ing packaged... WOW.

----------


## cleverusername

... I better get a refund for this...

----------


## Maradona

> ... I better get a refund for this...


 Customs definitely opened it. That shit looks like cocaine and anthrax anyways. Just be glad you got it.

 It doesn't matter anyways. Just check that you have the quantity you ordered and that it dissolves nicely in the KB solution.

When RU precipitates, it means it's gone bad.

RU is stable at normal temperatures up to 6 months. Store it in the freezer and it's stable for much longer.

As for me, I have definitely seen a reduction in shedding when I applied a lot all over my scalp.

But my hairline is receding faaaaaaaast. So for now I don't care about the rest of my scalp, I want to save my hairline so I'll stick to 50mg/1ml around the norwood 3 area.

The shit definitely works. My itching is completely gone. I had insane itching in my hairline and I'm applying the stuff on the minituarized hair on my hairline and check if they get stronger.

I'll report in a month or two guys ! Thickening takes a bit longer.

----------


## hellouser

> Customs definitely opened it. That shit looks like cocaine and anthrax anyways. Just be glad you got it.


 Good point, I was going to order from Kane but since Ontario Chemicals is in Guelph, Ontario and I'm in Kitchener... about 15km away, I'll keep ordering from them. No need to worry about having the package opened.

----------


## John1

> Right I received my treatments from MPBtreaments and can say they are honest and delivery was as described, heres pictures as proof. I have a quick question do I use this everyday or like they stated in their log which shows every other day? It's the 5% RU.


  Wow that great.. I need to order this soon!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Jazz1

> Wow that great.. I need to order this soon!!!


 Smells nice too  :Wink:  I'm happy good service.

----------


## Jazz1

> Good point, I was going to order from Kane but since Ontario Chemicals is in Guelph, Ontario and I'm in Kitchener... about 15km away, I'll keep ordering from them. No need to worry about having the package opened.


 I ordered recently from Ontario shipped in two days I'm in uk  :Smile: .

----------


## Maradona

> I ordered recently from Ontario shipped in two days I'm in uk .


 Make sure you mix 45mg of RU in 1ml of KB solution. Mix it well and if you see particles precipiating then you know that RU is bad and you should not bother applying it imo.

Store the RU in the freezer. Solution in the fridge.

----------


## Jazz1

I just applied my first application 1ml I blobbed dots around my scalp mainly hairline as I had propecia shed and hairs have not regrown much. Plus I get some itching around hairline so fingers crossed it will stop.

----------


## Maradona

> I just applied my first application 1ml I blobbed dots around my scalp mainly hairline as I had propecia shed and hairs have not regrown much. Plus I get some itching around hairline so fingers crossed it will stop.


 propecia+RU is a bit too much on the side effects and safety side.

But if you got no sides from both, then you got hairloss pretty much stopped forever.

RU blocks all androgens from binding to your AR including testosterone which is believed to be bad for the hairline.

Also the solution is in debate right now if it should be kept on the fridge or at room Temperature.


Room temperature is better but we are in the summer so it might not be a good idea.

I would avoid fridge if you have room temperature where you live.

I'll let you all know later.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> thankj you for your kind words. i have bdd and it is quite bad. i dropping alof of things in my regimen because its getting out of hand. ever since i started this crazy regimen i think my looks have changed alot.


 it does appear that your facial features have become a bit feminised

you cant attribute it to any specific products I assume?

----------


## Jazz1

It's say on the packaging keep in fridge, il see how I get on with sides as the guy on YouTube uses 1.5ml and oral dut he has good thick hair and good hairline.

----------


## Maradona

> It's say on the packaging keep in fridge, il see how I get on with sides as the guy on YouTube uses 1.5ml and oral dut he has good thick hair and good hairline.


 I send them an email about this before. This is what they told me they might also change the labels. They are running some tests to see if RU solution is better stored at room temperature or fridge.

For now:

Imo, if you have room temperature. Use it.

If not: store in the fridge.

----------


## Jazz1

I've wrapped a towel around both bottles and placed them in the bottom of the fridge? Would that be ok

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> ... I better get a refund for this...


 

LMAO boy's getting them bricks with stamps on the shit
well come meet the men stamping the bricks.... us


that packaging looks both professional and funny at the same time, props to MPBTreatments

----------


## Maradona

> I've wrapped a towel around both bottles and placed them in the bottom of the fridge? Would that be ok


 That's good. You don't want the temperature too low. You just want to avoid extreme conditions  for the solution like heat.

The Powder should be in the freezer and when you make your solution you should leave it open for at least 30 minutes before making your new solution.

Unless you're dumping all the RU in the solutions. Imo, don't do that. Just make a solution weekly.
*
Always check under bright light if your RU has dissolved nicely before application. Mix it well.*

----------


## John1

[QUOTE=Jazz1;77957]I've wrapped a towel around both bottles and placed them in the bottom of the fridge? Would be that ok

Anyway I'm ordering RU treatment soon, So just want to understand do i have to use RU treatment for life? And what else do i need treatment?

I think i should order one RU see how is go. I will take a picture before and after. see if it any improve. :Big Grin:

----------


## lilpauly

> LMAO boy's getting them bricks with stamps on the shit
> well come meet the men stamping the bricks.... us
> 
> 
> that packaging looks both professional and funny at the same time, props to MPBTreatments


 yes very good service from mpbtreatments. paulyd haircut sucks! i cant believe any1 would get such a haircut

----------


## Jazz1

> That's good. You don't want the temperature too low. You just want to avoid extreme conditions  for the solution like heat.
> 
> The Powder should be in the freezer and when you make your solution you should leave it open for at least 30 minutes before making your new solution.
> 
> Unless you're dumping all the RU in the solutions. Imo, don't do that. Just make a solution weekly.
> *
> Always check under bright light if your RU has dissolved nicely before application. Mix it well.*


 Ah thanks for the advice  :Smile: , i better go put my Ontario RU in freezer....

----------


## Jazz1

[QUOTE=John1;77960]


> I've wrapped a towel around both bottles and placed them in the bottom of the fridge? Would be that ok
> 
> Anyway I'm ordering RU treatment soon, So just want to understand do i have to use RU treatment for life? And what else do i need treatment?
> 
> I think i should order one RU see how is go. I will take a picture before and after. see if it any improve.


 I would order two incase you run short as you will need it for life  :Smile: .

----------


## lilpauly

i plan on applying ru only to the hairline. it will last several months i hope it doesnt go bad!

----------


## Jazz1

Hairloss is one thing in my life could not handle, nightmares everyday etc worst feeling, my brother is so lucky he has my dads genes even my 80 year old grandad has long thick nw2 hair. If I was to show you guys how thick and nw1 my brothers hair is I'm sure everyone would be jelous just like me.

----------


## Maradona

> Hairloss is one thing in my life could not handle, nightmares everyday etc worst feeling, my brother is so lucky he has my dads genes even my 80 year old grandad has long thick nw2 hair. If I was to show you guys how thick and nw1 my brothers hair is I'm sure everyone would be jelous just like me.


 I don't think it's all about genes. Definitely lifestyle and environmental factors have activated the genes of hair loss in you and not your brothers.

I'm the only balding guy in both side of my family.

My four grandpas, yes all four. Have insane thick hair. Norwood 0s. Thinning and no recession at all.

I remember one time watching my great uncles. One time they got reunited and they all looked like a pack of african lions and the wind was blowing ....amazing.

I thought that would be me too... :Big Grin:

----------


## Jazz1

Your right watch that video I posted they can alter genes through things we eat etc the water we drink to the foods we eat, majority are modified or have chemicals. I read even milk contains growth hormones, chicken we eat contains steroids, antibiotics etc all these things are messing with our hormones, the amount of woman in the uk suffering hairloss as well is another issue......

----------


## Maradona

> Your right watch that video I posted they can alter genes through things we eat etc the water we drink to the foods we eat, majority are modified or have chemicals. I read even milk contains growth hormones, chicken we eat contains steroids, antibiotics etc all these things are messing with our hormones, the amount of woman in the uk suffering hairloss as well is another issue......


 There is definitely a trigger. The trigger is not predetermined. Otherwise twins would bald at the same rate and at the same time bu we know not all of them do.

----------


## Jazz1

> There is definitely a trigger. The trigger is not predetermined. Otherwise twins would bald at the same rate and at the same time bu we know not all of them do.


 It's the ones who have that gene, something is triggering it at an early stage oh well I hope this RU stuff rebuilds my hairline that I shed in may.

----------


## lilpauly

> It's the ones who have that gene, something is triggering it at an early stage oh well I hope this RU stuff rebuilds my hairline that I shed in may.


 it def will! dr proctor says u have approx 5 years before the hair folicle dies. i believe it because my  hairline was shit for years now its improved alot.

----------


## Jazz1

> it def will! dr proctor says u have approx 5 years before the hair folicle dies. i believe it because my  hairline was shit for years now its improved alot.


  :Smile:  thanks that's given me hope, I get odd itch on the hairlines and temples my crown is fine filled in nicely.

----------


## Maradona

> it def will! dr proctor says u have approx 5 years before the hair folicle dies. i believe it because my  hairline was shit for years now its improved alot.


 Pauly no disrespect bro but you try too much stuff for your hairline. Just get a small FUE there and make sure it's a really good doctor. Feriduni for example.

Mantaining on the hairline is a nightmare even with RU.

----------


## Jazz1

> Pauly no disrespect bro but you try too much stuff for your hairline. Just get a small FUE there and make sure it's a really good doctor. Feriduni for example.
> 
> Mantaining on the hairline is a nightmare even with RU.


 Is doctor feller good? How much does this guy charge? A guy at my work went India and payed 3k his hair looks good.

----------


## lilpauly

> Pauly no disrespect bro but you try too much stuff for your hairline. Just get a small FUE there and make sure it's a really good doctor. Feriduni for example.
> 
> Mantaining on the hairline is a nightmare even with RU.


 my regimen now is ru in k&b solution, rum, rogaine, proxiphen 3x week, and ahk. maradona u have to understnd i see thousands of hairs on my nw1 pattern. i gained a nw doing shit my way.

----------


## Maradona

> my regimen now is ru in k&b solution, rum, rogaine, proxiphen 3x week, and ahk. maradona u have to understnd i see thousands of hairs on my nw1 pattern. i gained a nw doing shit my way.


 I think we both know what's missing in your regime and will give you a norwood 1.... :Stick Out Tongue:  . Let's say I'm on it... on how to get it too.

We'll have to wait and see.

I'll see you guys in a month or two.

----------


## Jazz1

> my regimen now is ru in k&b solution, rum, rogaine, proxiphen 3x week, and ahk. maradona u have to understnd i see thousands of hairs on my nw1 pattern. i gained a nw doing shit my way.


 You use finesteride or dut?

----------


## lilpauly

> You use finesteride or dut?


 both. no sides. dut increased my sex drive

----------


## Jazz1

> both. no sides. dut increased my sex drive


 These drugs are funny, when I first started finesteride I had sides, instead I used genhair spray which stopped my hairloss until 6 months later my itchy tingly scalp came back with hairloss. So I jumped on 1mg since and it's regrown/stopped, at first I thought it was those new bodybuilding supplements I take but to my thought It wasn't.

----------


## lilpauly

> These drugs are funny, when I first started finesteride I had sides, instead I used genhair spray which stopped my hairloss until 6 months later my itchy tingly scalp came back with hairloss. So I jumped on 1mg since and it's regrown/stopped, at first I thought it was those new bodybuilding supplements I take but to my thought It wasn't.


 i no longer have to shave my chest/ back. because of dut which is a major plus. i shave less often as well

----------


## cleverusername

Man, I hate customs with a passion. Still a little mad at mpbtreatments for taking forever to respond to me but what's done is done. Plus getting a refund would be too muh of a hassle.Guess I could try it anyways. Did anybodys RU arrive opened? Do you think it's still safe to be used? I mean it's been exposed to the air for over a week. :s so pissed hahah. The kb solution arrived just fine.

----------


## Conpecia

Maradona, thanks for all the info bro. You're really putting in a lot of work and I for one will be purchasing RU within the next 3 months if you continue having good results. Keep it up man!

----------


## Jazz1

Can someone help me please? I was fine everday waking up with erections but after using RU 1ml yesturday I can't get an erection now?  :Mad:  what shall I do?

----------


## neversaynever

> Can someone help me please? I was fine everday waking up with erections but after using RU 1ml yesturday I can't get an erection now?  what shall I do?


 How much mg of RU are you using in 1ml? Lower your dosage if possible.

Were you worried about sides before you started RU? Try to relax, stay off the forums for a week or two. Maybe you just wont tolerate RU, but erection problems can be caused by so many things..including stressing and worrying about it.

If you take these drugs worrying about your wood, it really wont help things at all

----------


## Jazz1

> How much mg of RU are you using in 1ml? Lower your dosage if possible.
> 
> Were you worried about sides before you started RU? Try to relax, stay off the forums for a week or two. Maybe you just wont tolerate RU, but erection problems can be caused by so many things..including stressing and worrying about it.
> 
> If you take these drugs worrying about your wood, it really wont help things at all


 I'm going stop it for now my girlfriend said the same don't stress, I bought 5% RU solution used 1ml don't know how much that is? Last night I had solid erection I also used RU first time yesturday night.

----------


## Jazz1

Ok just updating I thought about having sex with my girlfriend and it went up  :Smile:  phewwwww but this RU has made my erections low, shall I avoid finesteride today as I take that every other day? Also il stop RU until my erections are back and then start low ML?

----------


## Jazz1

I come to the conclusion maybe I should have started at maybe 0.25ml, I'm just glad I managed to get it up!

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm going stop it for now my girlfriend said the same don't stress, I bought 5% RU solution used 1ml don't know how much that is? Last night I had solid erection I also used RU first time yesturday night.


 that would be 50mg i think. Which is quite low anyway....

Youre on fin, which of course might cause the problem. As youre using 50mg, and you just got an erection, id try relaxing and not thinking about it to be honest. That kind of worry can cause erection problems even without fin and RU, quite easily. Give yourself a relaxed week or two and then decide. RU sides disapear quite quickly once you stop use, so dont get anxious about it.

----------


## Jazz1

> that would be 50mg i think. Which is quite low anyway....
> 
> Youre on fin, which of course might cause the problem. As youre using 50mg, and you just got an erection, id try relaxing and not thinking about it to be honest. That kind of worry can cause erection problems even without fin and RU, quite easily. Give yourself a relaxed week or two and then decide. RU sides disapear quite quickly once you stop use, so dont get anxious about it.


 Thanks, do you think I should carry on using finesteride as normal? Or wait till my sex drive rises again? Il stop RU until it comes back.

----------


## Jazz1

Ok another update erections are still strong I washed my hair relaxed etc, but I had to focus. I think il stop until my morning erections are back il carry on using finesteride as usual.

----------


## neversaynever

> Ok another update erections are still strong I washed my hair relaxed etc, but I had to focus. I think il stop until my morning erections are back il carry on using finesteride as usual.


 It sounds to me like your problems might be appearing because of worry, stress, anxiety about it. But, if itll make you more relaxed..just stop RU (assuming fin was working for you without sides).

From what I understand, youve been on RU for one or two days? It might not be long enough to judge things properly. But if youre unhappy and cant stop thinking about it...drop the RU.

----------


## John1

> Ok another update erections are still strong I washed my hair relaxed etc, but I had to focus. I think il stop until my morning erections are back il carry on using finesteride as usual.


  So now you got Ru treatment so how you feel when you apply your hair? I just rinsed my hair this morning and getting very worry. My top hair getting worse.. :Frown:  I must order RU treatment tonight, I hope work for me and hope no side effect too.

----------


## neversaynever

Jesus. Received my package from the post office. AHK copper ONLY. No KB or RU! God damn!

----------


## John1

> Ok another update erections are still strong I washed my hair relaxed etc, but I had to focus. I think il stop until my morning erections are back il carry on using finesteride as usual.


  shit man, just read your posted. for first time you use Ru and next day erection problem? Oh man got me thinking should i order or not... :Frown:

----------


## dex89

> propecia+RU is a bit too much on the side effects and safety side.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you all know later.


 I'm going to put that to the test.  :Confused:

----------


## Jazz1

I'm not taking anymore RU yet and no propecia until my sides go, I think most might be right using propecia combined is no good as I just read on other forums. Il think il lower my dosage of propecia before trying RU again, or it could be a shock to my body. I'm just happy I managed to get an erection but that was focusing, il test later with my girlfriend and keep you guys posted. Like most say it's best not to stress over the issue as that can stop erections from coming up.

----------


## dex89

> shit man, just read your posted. for first time you use Ru and next day erection problem? Oh man got me thinking should i order or not...


 some people don't have side effects, you might be the lucky few. If had this problem, I would just take horny goat weed, which already bought just in case.  :Wink:

----------


## Jazz1

> some people don't have side effects, you might be the lucky few. If had this problem, I would just take horny goat weed, which already bought just in case.


 Snap I took two in the morning and had an erection at work semi deffinatly recommend them  :Smile: .

----------


## John1

> I'm not taking anymore RU yet and no propecia until my sides go, I think most might be right using propecia combined is no good as I just read on other forums. Il think il lower my dosage of propecia before trying RU again, or it could be a shock to my body. I'm just happy I managed to get an erection but that was focusing, il test later with my girlfriend and keep you guys posted. Like most say it's best not to stress over the issue as that can stop erections from coming up.


  so you not taking Ru anymore because of erection? Also i would be peaceful if uk sell RU as it might hard to get RU treatment evantually if they stop make them? I looked rogain foam sell for long time now. Damn thinking thinking which shall i get RU or Rogain foam LOL...

----------


## Jazz1

I think this RU stuff can work or does work as any thing that causes low libido works, when I first,used finesteride I had same sides. Anyways I took two horny goat weed tablets today I just got it working but have to focus. Iv stopped propecia for a week and when things are back il lower my finesteride dosage and slowly bring in the RU like i did with propecia as its probably a shock to my body.

----------


## dex89

> Snap I took two in the morning and had an erection at work semi deffinatly recommend them .


 hahaha you see, now people can't be complaining about their junk not working. Just go buy some natural horny goat weed, it works all the time.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jazz1

Indeed deffinatly works I have cupboard full, I found this link

http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...ighlight_key=y

----------


## Jazz1

Ok guys if anyone gets sides don't panick I'm back to full operation I guess the half life must be 24 hours. I think il start RU again on the hairline at 0.2ml see how I get on next week.

----------


## UK_

> i no longer have to shave my chest/ back. because of dut which is a major plus. i shave less often as well


 Do you think combining BIM which is a PGF2 upregulator with a PGD2 blocker like sodium cromoglycate would be a good solution?  I plan to use BIM in the morning and the sodium at night.

Has anyone else tried this?

----------


## TheDude

For those of you who have bought the RU and KB solution separate..

How have you decided to mix the two.. in a separate container an then using a syringe to suck it up an apply it?

Have you guys kept the RU in its original packaging after opening it?

Has anyone noticed after applying it a feeling of flushness on the face? an then numbness.. maybe i got some on my hands..

Has anyone reacted like this?

----------


## neversaynever

I want my F***ing RU! So frustrating.

----------


## Jazz1

> I want my F***ing RU! So frustrating.


 Chill you will get it like I did  :Smile: .

----------


## neversaynever

> Chill you will get it like I did .


 Well its been over a month now. They sent my AHK copper solution, but not my kb or ru.

----------


## Jazz1

> Well its been over a month now. They sent my AHK copper solution, but not my kb or ru.


 Oh, did you email them or get a tracking?

----------


## neversaynever

> Oh, did you email them or get a tracking?


 Yea ive emailed them to ask whats happened. Question...when you received your package...did it say it contained RU on the front of the box? My contents says AHK copper only, so I dont think customs took it.

----------


## Jazz1

> Yea ive emailed them to ask whats happened. Question...when you received your package...did it say it contained RU on the front of the box? My contents says AHK copper only, so I dont think customs took it.


 Il check later as I'm at work.

----------


## TheDude

I applied RU for the first time last night.. 50 mgs in 1ml of KB solution 

After application i put cream on my face neutrogena anti-wrinkle night cream.. about half hour later my face flushed and then the left hand side (cheek) went numb but the right side felt normal.. Maybe its the retin-A reacting with the anti-adrogen... anyone experienced this? 

I then had a terrible sleep where i felt groggy and slow.. which caused me to try wash out the RU form my hair.. 

Now this morning i again applied a day neutrogena cream and once again the left side of my face feels numb and a bit swollen.. What gives 

Anyone experience this?

----------


## Jazz1

I was fine apart from low libido and low erections over night! I used horny goat weed to increase the erections but still low which I guess is normal as I had the same when I first stared propecia so maybe my body has to get used to this slowly.

----------


## neversaynever

> I was fine apart from low libido and low erections over night! I used horny goat weed to increase the erections but still low which I guess is normal as I had the same when I first stared propecia so maybe my body has to get used to this slowly.


 Can you check your parcel again please and let me know what it says under "contents". Also, does it have a signiture over it?

----------


## Jazz1

> Can you check your parcel again please and let me know what it says under "contents". Also, does it have a signiture over it?


 Says RU hair solution 5% sample no signature etc and also says MPBtreatments, that help?

----------


## Maradona

Hey guys RU works, if you have short hair please rest assured that you will get max out of yours. 

I would strongly advise you do not go past 100mg per day.

50mg/ml you can cover nw6 area. I would like you guys to go to 50mg/ml first for a few months and not risk with too much RU. I found out you don't have to rub it in just let it drip in your scalp, at least with this solution.

Neversaynever, I am sorry that you did not get your RU bro but that's what happens with customs all the time. 


Good luck guys.

----------


## neversaynever

> Hey guys RU works, if you have short hair please rest assured that you will get max out of yours. 
> 
> I would strongly advise you do not go past 100mg per day.
> 
> 50mg/ml you can cover nw6 area. I would like you guys to go to 50mg/ml first for a few months and not risk with too much RU. I found out you don't have to rub it in just let it drip in your scalp, at least with this solution.
> 
> Neversaynever, I am sorry that you did not get your RU bro but that's what happens with customs all the time. 
> 
> 
> Good luck guys.


 If it was customs why does it only say AHK copper on the contents list? And why take the KB? Maybe they got confused coz i ordered RU + KB, and later I ordered copper. has your shedding stopped?

----------


## cleverusername

> If it was customs why does it only say AHK copper on the contents list? And why take the KB? Maybe they got confused coz i ordered RU + KB, and later I ordered copper. has your shedding stopped?


 Just curious, what % AHK did you buy?

----------


## neversaynever

> Just curious, what % AHK did you buy?


 2.5%. I thought i bought 5%, but aparently not. I guess im not going to get my RU, theyre not responding to my emails. So its fin for me!

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey guys RU works, if you have short hair please rest assured that you will get max out of yours. 
> 
> I would strongly advise you do not go past 100mg per day.
> 
> 50mg/ml you can cover nw6 area. I would like you guys to go to 50mg/ml first for a few months and not risk with too much RU. I found out you don't have to rub it in just let it drip in your scalp, at least with this solution.
> 
> Neversaynever, I am sorry that you did not get your RU bro but that's what happens with customs all the time. 
> 
> 
> Good luck guys.


 I have a question how much MG is 5% RU solution? It deffinatly works as it cut off my manhood over night but seems to strong at this dose, I'm back to using 0.25 mg genhair fenesteride spray until my manhood goes back normal when I was on 1mg propecia last week. Iv stopped RU as it seems very strong for now,...

----------


## neversaynever

> I have a question how much MG is 5&#37; RU solution? It deffinatly works as it cut off my manhood over night but seems to strong at this dose, I'm back to using 0.25 mg genhair fenesteride spray until my manhood goes back normal when I was on 1mg propecia last week. Iv stopped RU as it seems very strong for now,...


 50mg per ml. How many ml were you using?

----------


## Jazz1

> 50mg per ml. How many ml were you using?


 I just used 1ml and next day I had floppy erection, it works but seems very strong....

----------


## Maradona

Hi guys I did reduced my shedding all over top with RU  for 4 days or so but it's still very thick I don't know the point of using it there. I am mostly concerned with preserving my hair until future treatments come out. RU is just a topical fin. It's not something I want to be on for life.

Because of the above I am using it only in areas of greater loss which is my hairline only. If you are concerned with the lack of success stories then visit hairlosshelp.com.

It's a better place for experimental discussion.

I'm not really liking this forum too much after reading so much made up stuff against those who want to see an improvement in the HT industry so i may not be as active.

You can contact me in my email for any other questions. I may pop up from time to time here:

maradonapele1990@gmail.com

I am also investigating other treatments besides RU and will let you know in the future if it's worth the trouble. 

I'll be the spanish/portuguese forums.

Good luck.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi guys I did reduced my shedding all over top with RU  for 4 days or so but it's still very thick I don't know the point of using it there. I am mostly concerned with preserving my hair until future treatments come out. RU is just a topical fin. It's not something I want to be on for life.
> 
> Because of the above I am using it only in areas of greater loss which is my hairline only. If you are concerned with the lack of success stories then visit hairlosshelp.com.
> 
> It's a better place for experimental discussion.
> 
> I'm not really liking this forum too much after reading so much made up stuff against those who want to see an improvement in the HT industry so i may not be as active.
> 
> You can contact me in my email for any other questions. I may pop up from time to time here:
> ...


 No, lol you can't leave.

----------


## hellouser

> Hi guys I did reduced my shedding all over top with RU  for 4 days or so but it's still very thick I don't know the point of using it there. I am mostly concerned with preserving my hair until future treatments come out. RU is just a topical fin. It's not something I want to be on for life.
> 
> Because of the above I am using it only in areas of greater loss which is my hairline only. If you are concerned with the lack of success stories then visit hairlosshelp.com.
> 
> It's a better place for experimental discussion.
> 
> I'm not really liking this forum too much after reading so much made up stuff against those who want to see an improvement in the HT industry so i may not be as active.
> 
> You can contact me in my email for any other questions. I may pop up from time to time here:
> ...


 Damn! Please stay! LOL, you seemed to be one of the guys with the greatest technical knowledge on HST with Gho!

----------


## Jazz1

Anybody in the uk interested in buying my 10g RU I bought from Ontario chemicals for 170? I haven't used any and it's in my fridge I payed 230 plus shipping for this last week all paper work included collection only I'm in London, also I'd sell one bottle of my 5% RU solution for 40 pounds as I want to order their 1% RU instead, anyone interested collection only in London?

----------


## Jazz1

Oh and if anyone takes the RU powder il give two free bottles of propylene Glycol, is 100&#37; legit not even opened since receiving, reason I'm selling is I'm happy with MPB treatments premixed.

----------


## neversaynever

> Anybody in the uk interested in buying my 10g RU I bought from Ontario chemicals for 170? I haven't used any and it's in my fridge I payed 230 plus shipping for this last week all paper work included collection only I'm in London, also I'd sell one bottle of my 5% RU solution for 40 pounds as I want to order their 1% RU instead, anyone interested collection only in London?


 Hmmm im in London

----------


## neversaynever

> Hi guys I did reduced my shedding all over top with RU  for 4 days or so but it's still very thick I don't know the point of using it there. I am mostly concerned with preserving my hair until future treatments come out. RU is just a topical fin. It's not something I want to be on for life.
> 
> Because of the above I am using it only in areas of greater loss which is my hairline only. If you are concerned with the lack of success stories then visit hairlosshelp.com.
> 
> It's a better place for experimental discussion.
> 
> I'm not really liking this forum too much after reading so much made up stuff against those who want to see an improvement in the HT industry so i may not be as active.
> 
> You can contact me in my email for any other questions. I may pop up from time to time here:
> ...


 Any sides? How much hair are you shedding now?

I plan on leaving the forums once i start my regimen. Come back man!

----------


## Jazz1

> Hmmm im in London


 I'm near heathrow so if your interested let me know everything is legit and not used you can test it :Smile: . I'm ordering the 1% RU solution just got email replied maybe I should of started on the lower dosage first.

----------


## Jazz1

Is hairlosshelp a good forum? I do not like hairslosstalk as they don't allow the talk of RU......

----------


## Oriol

Yes it is a good forum and it's the most active one

----------


## Jazz1

Wicked il join that tommorow when I get time.

----------


## Jazz1

Anyone want 10g RU lowest il let it go is 150 collection London cost me 260 shipped,  nothing wrong ordered from ontario chemicals I want it gone as I want the MPB 1&#37; RU premixed solution.

----------


## Jazz1

I can not seem to join hairlosshelp keeps saying error?

----------


## JJacobs152

Just to get this straight, we need to purchase the powder RU along with the KB solution? So, my initial cost from MPBT is $270 for 5g and 5%, excluding s/h? However, if I get the pre-mixed solution of KB/RU at 5% strength it's only $98?

I wonder why there is such a large discrepancy in the pricing between two types of formulation?

Also as Maradona has said before, this stops shedding on it's tracks. I wonder if it's beneficial to be on Minox 5% for about 6 months, and then start this up.

----------


## Jazz1

Who knows it deffinatly works, I just need a lower dose.

----------


## JJacobs152

> Who knows it deffinatly works, I just need a lower dose.


 What percentage/mg did you purchase?

----------


## Jazz1

> What percentage/mg did you purchase?


 X2 5% ru premixe solution.

----------


## Jazz1

I just placed order for 2x1% RU solutions  :Smile: .

----------


## clandestine

Jazz.. why are you so keen to get rid of your RU? You're erection problems are most likely placebo, or to do with using it in combination with finaasteride. I can't in my mind see the potential for RU issues being any higher than those potential risks associated with finasteride; and if you're fine on fin, well, let's say I maintain a little scepticism, given the current nature of trial reports from RU users and it's respective potential for sides.

Perhaps a fair run is in order? Maybe your body will better adjust if you keep at it a week, maybe two? Just my 2c..

edit: Disregard this, I was on the last page; didn't realize you were trying again at a lower dosage. Good luck mate.

----------


## neversaynever

> X2 5% ru premixe solution.


 I live near heathrow too.

Is it possible to 1ml to cover a nw6 region?

----------


## neversaynever

> X2 5% ru premixe solution.


 do you have one or two bottles to sell?

----------


## Jazz1

> I live near heathrow too.
> 
> Is it possible to 1ml to cover a nw6 region?


 I really don't know mate I just joined hairlosshelp, if your interested il sell you one bottle of RU 5&#37; kb solution and 10 grams of RU powder ordered only last week for 160 for both and that's very cheap! Otherwise they going on hairlosshelp for sale. Iv placed order on 1% RU solutions so I'm going to try lower dosage first see how I go, not in anyway have these products I got been tampered with they not even been opened!

Just so you know RU 5% cost me= 70 pounds 
10g RU powder Ontario chemicals only week or so old= 260 pounds shipped to me.

----------


## Jazz1

> do you have one or two bottles to sell?


 I'm keeping one for now and selling the other, In case I might need to up my dose from 1&#37; when I start using it that's if my body becomes tolerant to it.

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz.. why are you so keen to get rid of your RU? You're erection problems are most likely placebo, or to do with using it in combination with finaasteride. I can't in my mind see the potential for RU issues being any higher than those potential risks associated with finasteride; and if you're fine on fin, well, let's say I maintain a little scepticism, given the current nature of trial reports from RU users and it's respective potential for sides.
> 
> Perhaps a fair run is in order? Maybe your body will better adjust if you keep at it a week, maybe two? Just my 2c..
> 
> edit: Disregard this, I was on the last page; didn't realize you were trying again at a lower dosage. Good luck mate.


 Thanks, iv just ordered two bottles of 1% il see how I go with that dosage, il keep one bottle of 5% emergency in case my body becomes tolerant to 1%. Il keep you guys posted, my erections are back my scalps started itching so I'm going back on 1mg propecia tonight when my 1% arrives il alternate to 0.50mg with RU58841, as the guy on YouTube is using DUT and 1.5ml of RU in high dose.

----------


## Jazz1

Edit if someone takes my RU powder and RU 5&#37; solution together il give them both for 160 pounds collection in London, I just want them gone as I want to order Prox-n from dr proctor.

Oh and il give two bottles of propylene glycol free all you will need is barkan 176 alcohol in the uk to do this mix.

----------


## neversaynever

> Edit if someone takes my RU powder and RU 5% solution together il give them both for 160 pounds collection in London, I just want them gone as I want to order Prox-n from dr proctor.
> 
> Oh and il give two bottles of propylene glycol free all you will need is barkan 176 alcohol in the uk to do this mix.


 I just want the RU solution. have you been storing it in the fridge? how much you want for it?

----------


## Jazz1

> I just want the RU solution. have you been storing it in the fridge? how much you want for it?


 Il give it for 40 pounds collection with a 1ml measure, iv put it in my other fridge at low temp so it's not cold but cool.

----------


## neversaynever

> Il give it for 40 pounds collection with a 1ml measure, iv put it in my other fridge at low temp so it's not cold but cool.


 ok, ill buy it. hopefully will last until mpbtreatments sort their error and send my ru.

How the hell do i send a private message on here?

----------


## Jazz1

> ok, ill buy it. hopefully will last until mpbtreatments sort their error and send my ru.
> 
> How the hell do i send a private message on here?


 Ok il pm you now I'm free sat if that helps? I'm in Hayes.

----------


## neversaynever

> Ok il pm you now I'm free sat if that helps? I'm in Hayes.


 Ok mate. will get in touch, saturday is fine.

----------


## Jazz1

> Ok mate. will get in touch, saturday is fine.


 Ok cool, if 1% works fine when I get it I might sell you the other bottle same price next time.

----------


## Dan26

My bro's, I've been contemplating a regiment for a while now, and I think i am going to pull the trigger soon, but would like some of your advice.

I'm willing to try propecia. I'm very worried about my hairline though, as it is disappearing fast. I was thinking about using RU strictly for the hairline, what do you guys think? What kind of results do people in the hairline get with RU? Should I consider Rogaine???

Thanks Bro's

----------


## doke

Well i have been a member of hairloss help many years and also hairsite which by the way have talked about ru as bryan shelton knows a lot about ru and of course el dut who has been on ru many years and he advised me to use 100mgs a day for the dormant follicles to be brought back to life and after some success hopefully you can reduce the mgs a day or every other day its all an experiment of what works for us. 
I do think that 1% is not enough but you best ask el dut  at hairlosshelp.

----------


## growhair

where are people from the states ordering their RU? Im wary of Chinses sourses as I hear stories of inconsistent batches.

----------


## Jazz1

I think it is best to try lower dose as I had sides on 5% again I had sides on 1mg and had great regrowth from 0.25mg propecia less sides etc. Every body is different I think you need to test which works best for you at what dosage for me everything lower works wicked  :Smile: .

----------


## lilpauly

> where are people from the states ordering their RU? Im wary of Chinses sourses as I hear stories of inconsistent batches.


 Order from mpbtreatments. Ru in the k b solution is a great price

----------


## growhair

Oh thanks Pauly I didnt know they shipped to the US

----------


## clandestine

> Order from mpbtreatments. Ru in the k b solution is a great price


 Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy the RU and KB solution separately in the long run?

----------


## Dan26

pauly what works best for ur hairline???

----------


## Amercancer

Is the premixed RU the same like mixing it yourself? The have it at mpb. It's probably more expensive in the long run, but I rather just do that for right now it I figure out how to do all the other stuff. I really need something to stop the shedding. I'm only using rogaine foam but I guess thats just not enough.

----------


## Jazz1

> Is the premixed RU the same like mixing it yourself? The have it at mpb. It's probably more expensive in the long run, but I rather just do that for right now it I figure out how to do all the other stuff. I really need something to stop the shedding. I'm only using rogaine foam but I guess thats just not enough.


 This RU stuff will work as when I used it overnight the odd itch stopped etc but I had sides at 5%, might be also the fact I'm on 1mg propecia, I just ordered two bottles of the 1% as the 5% was too strong for me.

----------


## Jazz1

> pauly what works best for ur hairline???


 I'm using folligen cream works good, eucapil, s5 cream and I'm going to order prox-n.

----------


## dex89

> I'm using folligen cream works , s5 cream.


 That's what i'm using right now, my hairline pretty much spot shedding. well, I also using rogaine/minoxidil, emu oil, propecia and waiting for my RU.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

do we they use the KB vehicle for their premixed solution? I'm also a bit wary of having it dissolved for a long time, ideally you would mix RU powder in your vehicle every day


the premixed solution is at a much  better value though

----------


## clandestine

> the premixed solution is at a much  better value though


 I'm not seeing how the premixed sol'n is better value..

You're paying 100$ for 0.5g RU in the 5&#37; KB solution (2oz).
If you were to buy separately, you would be paying 45$ for the KB solution 5% (2oz), and 225$ for 5g RU; 270$ total.


RU premixed sol'n for a three month span (at 5%); cost 300$, used 1.5g RU.
" " four month span (at 5%); cost 400$, used 2.0g RU.
" " five month span (at 5%); cost 500$, used 2.5g RU.


RU and KB bought separately, for a three month span, cost 360$
" " for a four month span, cost 405$
" " for a five month span, cost 450$

Interestingly, I think you'll only save 50$ buying separately, provided you use it consistently for the whole 5 months. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong in my calculations.

----------


## Jazz1

> That's what i'm using right now, my hairline pretty much spot shedding. well, I also using rogaine/minoxidil, emu oil, propecia and waiting for my RU.


 I'm also using 1mg propecia and minoxidol etc :Big Grin:

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm not seeing how the premixed sol'n is better value..
> 
> You're paying 100$ for 0.5g RU in the 5% KB solution (2oz).
> If you were to buy separately, you would be paying 45$ for the KB solution 5% (2oz), and 225$ for 5g RU; 270$ total.
> 
> 
> RU premixed sol'n for a three month span (at 5%); cost 300$, used 1.5g RU.
> " " four month span (at 5%); cost 400$, used 2.0g RU.
> " " five month span (at 5%); cost 500$, used 2.5g RU.
> ...


 The 5% solution has 50mg per ml (right?). A bottle is 60ml. So thats 3000mg (3g). Assuming someone is using 50mg per day, a bottle should last almost 2 months.

5% solution - 50mg per day - 4 month cost of $196 - 6g of ru
5% KB + 5g of ru - 50mg per day - just under 4 month cost of $315 - 5g of ru. 

Remember, 50mg is 0.05g. Am I adding this up right? According to my calculations the premixed solution is far better value! Hmmm

----------


## neversaynever

> I'm also using 1mg propecia and minoxidol etc


 Are you free on sunday? Or can you deliver to brent cross area on saturday?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> I'm not seeing how the premixed sol'n is better value..


 no... a quick estimate of mine puts the amount of RU that should be in the solution at around 2.75 g so yes it's better value assuming it contains KB vehicle

----------


## johnbath

All you guys taking this stuff are nuts. If it worked and was safe it would be approved by the FDA. That guys results are good but wasn't he already taking propecia and minoxidil amongst other things? These could have had that effect themselves. Wise up you lot!

----------


## neversaynever

> All you guys taking this stuff are nuts. If it worked and was safe it would be approved by the FDA. That guys results are good but wasn't he already taking propecia and minoxidil amongst other things? These could have had that effect themselves. Wise up you lot!


 Thanks for the great advice. Ill go buy a laser comb now

----------


## cleverusername

^ loool

10char

----------


## johnbath

> Thanks for the great advice. Ill go buy a laser comb now


 Aww someone's trying to be funny. I didn't mention the lasercomb specifically did i? When you get some BS side effects from taking stuff that isn't approved then i'll be the one laughing at you

----------


## cleverusername

^ not trying to offend you man but nobody cares. Everyone who decided to try RU did their research and has become aware there are risks.

----------


## neversaynever

> Aww someone's trying to be funny. I didn't mention the lasercomb specifically did i? When you get some BS side effects from taking stuff that isn't approved then i'll be the one laughing at you


 Right. And noone has had severe lasting side effects from FDA approved drugs right?

Alot of people are using RU with success. Everyone has researched into it (i hope) and deemed it worth a try. There is currently no treatments that halt the balding process without some risk of side effects, and that are absolutely garenteed to work for everyone.

----------


## hellouser

> There is currently no treatments that halt the balding process without some risk of side effects, *and that are absolutely garenteed to work for everyone.*


 That reality is pretty depressing.....

----------


## neversaynever

> That reality is pretty depressing.....


 Yep. But at least theres glimmer of hope...

----------


## Jazz1

> All you guys taking this stuff are nuts. If it worked and was safe it would be approved by the FDA. That guys results are good but wasn't he already taking propecia and minoxidil amongst other things? These could have had that effect themselves. Wise up you lot!


 Ermmmm anything the FDA aproves is associated with money, FDA are the biggest wa**ers there's cures out there yet they withhold them, why because the big pharma companies run the money show. They trying banning colloidal silver that shit works I take it never had a cold or flu, they trying to ban jim humbles mms1 and mms2 which has cured so many diseases and cancer etc even the FDA admit it cures 95&#37; diseases they don't want him around as it is a threat to the business! Half the medications you take cause more side effects and are not even had placebo effects or trials they approve anything for the pharma companies.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ASwUr6TFH2g
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fRBvO14Sbgg

----------


## Jazz1

> That reality is pretty depressing.....


 They had a cure ages ago, treatments generate more money for them than a cure would......

----------


## lilpauly

> pauly what works best for ur hairline???


 do u see little peach hair fuzz along your hairline? if your hair follicle is not dead and your hairline can be restored. do u take fin or dut? topicals rogaine foam, proxiphen and ru in the k b solution is winning combo!

----------


## lilpauly

> Aww someone's trying to be funny. I didn't mention the lasercomb specifically did i? When you get some BS side effects from taking stuff that isn't approved then i'll be the one laughing at you


 then kiss your hair goodbye.

----------


## Jazz1

> do u see little peach hair fuzz along your hairline? if your hair follicle is not dead and your hairline can be restored. do u take fin or dut? topicals rogaine foam, proxiphen and ru in the k b solution is winning combo!


 I'm doing all thet I have so many fine hairs, iv ordered 1&#37; RU as 5% was too strong, also is proxiphen same as prox-n? If not where can I buy proxiphen?

----------


## Jazz1

> Aww someone's trying to be funny. I didn't mention the lasercomb specifically did i? When you get some BS side effects from taking stuff that isn't approved then i'll be the one laughing at you


 Yet propecia, regaine etc cause serious sides to some people and yet they are approved by the FDA even the FDA approved a drug in the states that gave people heart attacks without trials yet the FDA is always right?, seriously wake up your own government is allowing your society to be poisoned by the big pharma companies, wake up and accept what is going on  :Smile: .

----------


## johnbath

Listen guys, i wasn't trying to sound like a dick yesterday, it was just a bad day. But im just wary of putting stuff in me that hasn't been tested. Yes i know propecia can **** you up, which is why im not taking it. But propecia and rogaine do actually work to some extent. I know that these big pharma companies are corrupt to hell and that for the majority of illnesses they make far more money off treatments than they would for a cure. But yeah, the point i was trying to get across is that this guy used rogaine, experienced a shed, and then this hair grew back and his hairline restored a fair amount. It could of just been the minoxidil that did this and not the RU. I wasn't trying to offend anyone on here, and i apologise if i did.

----------


## neversaynever

> Listen guys, i wasn't trying to sound like a dick yesterday, it was just a bad day. But im just wary of putting stuff in me that hasn't been tested. Yes i know propecia can **** you up, which is why im not taking it. But propecia and rogaine do actually work to some extent. I know that these big pharma companies are corrupt to hell and that for the majority of illnesses they make far more money off treatments than they would for a cure. But yeah, the point i was trying to get across is that this guy used rogaine, experienced a shed, and then this hair grew back and his hairline restored a fair amount. It could of just been the minoxidil that did this and not the RU. I wasn't trying to offend anyone on here, and i apologise if i did.


 Theres quite a few accounts of RU working across different forums. It does work, to whatever extent. RU usually doesnt cause regrowth, which everyone accepts. RU just halts or slows down the balding process. Fin and minox can then cause some regrowth. I do think it wont work for everyone, and your concerns are competeley justified. Its a chemical people are putting on their heads! But its a calculated risk, just like the calculated risk of going onto fin. What can i say? we're desperate  :Smile:  Im refusing fin because the side effects scare me (but im not ruling it out). Thats after plenty of research, but i feel more comfortable with RU on my head, for now.

----------


## johnbath

> Theres quite a few accounts of RU working across different forums. It does work, to whatever extent. RU usually doesnt cause regrowth, which everyone accepts. RU just halts or slows down the balding process. Fin and minox can then cause some regrowth. I do think it wont work for everyone, and your concerns are competeley justified. Its a chemical people are putting on their heads! But its a calculated risk, just like the calculated risk of going onto fin. What can i say? we're desperate  Im refusing fin because the side effects scare me (but im not ruling it out). Thats after plenty of research, but i feel more comfortable with RU on my head, for now.


 Yeah fin scares me too but im way too wary to start RU. At the moment i still have a lot of hair so i think i'll just wait for a bit and see if there's research into it or if they actually bring one of these cutting edge treatments to the market. If they could just bring out something safe that would stop MPB in its tracks i'd be delighted.

----------


## neversaynever

> Yeah fin scares me too but im way too wary to start RU. At the moment i still have a lot of hair so i think i'll just wait for a bit and see if there's research into it or if they actually bring one of these cutting edge treatments to the market. If they could just bring out something safe that would stop MPB in its tracks i'd be delighted.


 If youve got the hair, dont even bother with forums, go enjoy it  :Smile:  Im going onto these treatments because I feel that we're going to have far better options in the near future. Stuff like HSC, and the pgd2 treatments, and MAYBE even some cell based treatments. I dont want the treatments to arrive, and think to myself "damn! Wish i saved my hair!". Its impossible to combat DHT 100% safely. PGD2 blocking might just help, so far Histogens HSC seems safe. But then again, theres people been using RU for years on other forums...with nothing bad to report. Pretty sad that we dont yet have THE treatment that can halt baldness safely and cheaply, but I'm quite sure things will improve.

I think fin sides are exagerrated on forums, because its mostly guys who had bad experiences who come here to find alternatives. Im still toying with the idea of taking Fin aswell. Pretty sure most guys are ok with fin...

Its like when I went laser eye surgery. The forums are FULL of negative reports about the lasek method. People warning 'dont do it!'. Some people having bad vision after 6 months. It seemed lasek was a dark path to go down. Its a bit scary! I had it done at a very reputable clinic...had absolutely no issues, no discomfort, no pain. Just 100% vision.

----------


## Batman

Hello guys  i have been reading the forum for a couple months and finally decided to jump in and join the conversations because reading this RU thread that seems to have a lot of potential from what i have been reading would anyone be kind enough to tell me if this stuff has any permanent side affects that people who have used it have noticed if anything thanks i would greatly appreciate any responses

----------


## hellouser

> Hello guys  i have been reading the forum for a couple months and finally decided to jump in and join the conversations because reading this RU thread that seems to have a lot of potential from what i have been reading would anyone be kind enough to tell me if this stuff has any permanent side affects that people who have used it have noticed if anything thanks i would greatly appreciate any responses


 No side effects at all in the last 11 months of usage.

Also, you need to learn how to use periods and commas.

----------


## Oriol

neversaynever did you already received your RU?

----------


## Batman

> No side effects at all in the last 11 months of usage.
> 
> Also, you need to learn how to use periods and commas.


 glad to see someone replied but there was no need to throw in your obnoxious comments. I didn't know you were the Grammar moderator of this forum.

----------


## Jazz1

> neversaynever did you already received your RU?


 He is buying one of my 5% bottles tommorow as he lives local to me, iv placed an order for two bottles of 1%.

----------


## Oriol

I would really like to order some 5% solution but i'm really afraid of the customs

----------


## Jazz1

> I would really like to order some 5% solution but i'm really afraid of the customs


 Why? It is a solution?

----------


## Oriol

Sorry i didn't understand mate. I said that i'm a little affraid to order from mpbtreatments because of the customs. Because if they get the order, i dont think i will see it.

----------


## Jazz1

> Sorry i didn't understand mate. I said that i'm a little affraid to order from mpbtreatments because of the customs. Because if they get the order, i dont think i will see it.


 Why do you think this, people order RU powder opened by customs and still receive it  :Smile: .

----------


## Jazz1

What are people thoughts on PGD2?

----------


## johnbath

> If youve got the hair, dont even bother with forums, go enjoy it  Im going onto these treatments because I feel that we're going to have far better options in the near future. Stuff like HSC, and the pgd2 treatments, and MAYBE even some cell based treatments. I dont want the treatments to arrive, and think to myself "damn! Wish i saved my hair!". Its impossible to combat DHT 100% safely. PGD2 blocking might just help, so far Histogens HSC seems safe. But then again, theres people been using RU for years on other forums...with nothing bad to report. Pretty sad that we dont yet have THE treatment that can halt baldness safely and cheaply, but I'm quite sure things will improve.
> 
> I think fin sides are exagerrated on forums, because its mostly guys who had bad experiences who come here to find alternatives. Im still toying with the idea of taking Fin aswell. Pretty sure most guys are ok with fin...
> 
> Its like when I went laser eye surgery. The forums are FULL of negative reports about the lasek method. People warning 'dont do it!'. Some people having bad vision after 6 months. It seemed lasek was a dark path to go down. Its a bit scary! I had it done at a very reputable clinic...had absolutely no issues, no discomfort, no pain. Just 100% vision.


 I've lost a bit at my temples though so that's why im here! haha. Yeah i know what you mean, my only worry is that if i didn't start treatment now and then i started rapidly losing hair i'd regret it in a few years. But at the moment i don't seem to be losing anything. I think i was just cursed to have a dodgy hairline  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Yeah i agree, i spoke to some hair loss specialists here in the UK who have sold propecia to around 20000 people and have only had 2 reports of long term effects, and both of these were older men... Hopefully in the next few years we will have some positive news, and we'll all die old and with a full head of hair!

----------


## neversaynever

> What are people thoughts on PGD2?


 Solid science, but it remains to be seen how much a pgd2 blocker will help with hairloss. Its something to be excited about, but not the end of the story i think

----------


## Jazz1

> Solid science, but it remains to be seen how much a pgd2 blocker will help with hairloss. Its something to be excited about, but not the end of the story i think


 There is this pge2 aswell, I hope they come up with a blocker that completely stops hairloss 100% when treatment is used.
http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y

----------


## JJacobs152

Can somebody walk me through on what are the available options that one can purchase?

From my understanding you can purchase the RU powder which is $225. In addition to the powder you need the solution, correct? This is an additional $68. 

My question is, what is the KB solution? 

Also, does MPB ship to the states?

----------


## JJacobs152

seriously, did i just kill the thread?

----------


## hellouser

> Can somebody walk me through on what are the available options that one can purchase?
> 
> From my understanding you can purchase the RU powder which is $225. In addition to the powder you need the solution, correct? This is an additional $68. 
> 
> My question is, what is the KB solution? 
> 
> Also, does MPB ship to the states?


 $68 for solution is insane, it doesnt cost that much.

I bought 200ml of polypropylene glycol for $3 CAD and 99&#37; Isopropanol for $4. The RU powder at 10gram sells for about $280 from Ontario Chemicals.

----------


## thatkidd

> $68 for solution is insane, it doesnt cost that much.
> 
> I bought 200ml of polypropylene glycol for $3 CAD and 99% Isopropanol for $4. The RU powder at 10gram sells for about $280 from Ontario Chemicals.


 How does one go about ordering from that site? Have enough people ordered from them to know that it is legit powder?

And once you have purchased the powder and solution, there is a guide to show you how to make it? I feel like noone has really used this stuff and seen results other than 2 or 3 cases...am I right in feeling like this?

Thanks!

----------


## Jazz1

> How does one go about ordering from that site? Have enough people ordered from them to know that it is legit powder?
> 
> And once you have purchased the powder and solution, there is a guide to show you how to make it? I feel like noone has really used this stuff and seen results other than 2 or 3 cases...am I right in feeling like this?
> 
> Thanks!


 Yes, YouTube RU58841.

----------


## hellouser

> How does one go about ordering from that site? Have enough people ordered from them to know that it is legit powder?
> 
> And once you have purchased the powder and solution, there is a guide to show you how to make it? I feel like noone has really used this stuff and seen results other than 2 or 3 cases...am I right in feeling like this?
> 
> Thanks!


 Its really simple:

1) Buy yourself a 1ml dropper. 
2) Buy a very small bottle/container to hold 10ml or something... I'm talking small.
3) Buy a small 0.001g digital scale... youll need it for accurately weighing RU.
4) Depending on your required dosage (30mg-100mg) pour RU into the bottle.
5) You'll need to drop 0.7ml of Everclear or Isopropyl (99&#37 :Wink:  into the bottle and mix it until the RU powder dissolves completely.
6) Once the RU is dissolved, pour in 0.3ml of Polypropylene Glycol into the bottle and mix it with the alchol/RU mix. PG will slow down the drying time of the alcohol/RU mix.

Apply on head!

0.7ml of alcohol and 0.3ml of PG equates to the 70%/30% mix in the single 1ml amount you'll want to use topically per day.

Search on youtube on how to mix RU if you still need help, theres a video of a guy that explains the ratio and such and makes a large mix of it that lasts him days. But its best to make fresh batches each day. I make a 1ml amount every night before bed and store my RU in a small plastic container, sealed in a plastic bag and again held in a slightly bigger container, thus 3 times it is closed off from air. It is then kept in the freezer... efficacy will then be as best as possible as RU loses its efficacy if its exposed to light and air.

I hope this helps.

----------


## Amercancer

Is it possible to buy it ready mixed

----------


## thatkidd

> Its really simple:
> 
> 1) Buy yourself a 1ml dropper. 
> 2) Buy a very small bottle/container to hold 10ml or something... I'm talking small.
> 3) Buy a small 0.001g digital scale... youll need it for accurately weighing RU.
> 4) Depending on your required dosage (30mg-100mg) pour RU into the bottle.
> 5) You'll need to drop 0.7ml of Everclear or Isopropyl (99%) into the bottle and mix it until the RU powder dissolves completely.
> 6) Once the RU is dissolved, pour in 0.3ml of Polypropylene Glycol into the bottle and mix it with the alchol/RU mix. PG will slow down the drying time of the alcohol/RU mix.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, that definitely helps. The only part I still don't understand is ordering the RU itself? Is the site I quoted above where everyone is getting it? It's for sure legit? And do you have to email them your order or what?

And my biggest question I guess is, why the hell are we putting RU on our heads? Where is a study on this drug? Where are results? Are the guys replying to me on here currently using RU and what have you're results been??

Thanks so much for all of your replies

----------


## Amino

Hi All,

I've been lurking and monitoring this thread for some time now and recently signed up so I could join in.

I'm an ex long term dut user, stopped around 14 months ago. :Frown: 

Dut definitely worked for me but I had trouble controlling my sides and decided to stop so I'm excited with the buzz around RU. My order just got delivered today 2 x 5% solution although 1 tin was smashed and the entire contents leaked into the bag.

The plan is to take pics at the weekend and then get on it. I'll keep you posted. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi All,
> 
> I've been lurking and monitoring this thread for some time now and recently signed up so I could join in.
> 
> I'm an ex long term dut user, stopped around 14 months ago.
> 
> Dut definitely worked for me but I had trouble controlling my sides and decided to stop so I'm excited with the buzz around RU. My order just got delivered today 2 x 5% solution although 1 tin was smashed and the entire contents leaked into the bag.
> 
> The plan is to take pics at the weekend and then get on it. I'll keep you posted.


 That's wicked it deffinatly works iv ordered the 1% now as I had slight sides on 5% but nothing to worry about.

----------


## Amino

> That's wicked it deffinatly works iv ordered the 1% now as I had slight sides on 5% but nothing to worry about.


 Hi Jazz,

Yes I'm a little dissapointed I didnt order a couple bottles of the 1% also as a backup plan or maybe even to alternate with the 5% if I start to get sides, I was very sensitive to Dut. 

I work away from home and cant wait to get back to make a start with it.

Cheers,

----------


## thatkidd

Where are you guys ordering the 1&#37; and 5% from? Is this premade solution?

----------


## thatkidd

And what is up with that guy that has ALL OF THOSE PICTURES on the forum??? He freaking goes from super thin to having AMAZING looking hair...then he just stops taking medication?!?! Why?? And then sometimes even when he stays on Minox and RU it goes from AMAZING to pretty thin in like 2 months...what?

You would think after people saw these pictures every single one of us would be on RU...but still no other results pictures...

----------


## Jazz1

> And what is up with that guy that has ALL OF THOSE PICTURES on the forum??? He freaking goes from super thin to having AMAZING looking hair...then he just stops taking medication?!?! Why?? And then sometimes even when he stays on Minox and RU it goes from AMAZING to pretty thin in like 2 months...what?
> 
> You would think after people saw these pictures every single one of us would be on RU...but still no other results pictures...


 You are failing to research and understand, finesteride does not work for everyone and that goes the same with RU. You can buy the RU solutions premixed from here  :Smile: , 
http://www.mpbtreatments.com/shop/45...lution/1716974

----------


## doke

Hi guys have all of you received your orders from mpbt as they are saying on there site they are waiting for a new batch of ru to come in and orders may be delayed.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi guys have all of you received your orders from mpbt as they are saying on there site they are waiting for a new batch of ru to come in and orders may be delayed.


 I just placed an order last week for two bottles of 1% RU, they emailed me today stating the delay, I trust them as my previous two bottles of RU 5% arrived in ten days.

----------


## Amino

I got my delivery fairly quickly too, same place as Jazz mentioned.

----------


## dex89

those basters are taking forever to ship my product or answer my questions. It's been over 13 days and I haven't received my shipment.

Off topic: jazz, did you know spiro was only meant for female hair loss or transgenders? I wasn't aware of this until today and I shit crazy scared.

----------


## clandestine

Please someone answer; is the AHK-cu to be stored in the fridge as well? And RU solution in fridge or freezer? Thanks.

----------


## neversaynever

> Please someone answer; is the AHK-cu to be stored in the fridge as well? And RU solution in fridge or freezer? Thanks.


 Yea in the fridge

----------


## gutted

anyone using RU on thier temples?

did it grow any new terminal hairs back?

----------


## neversaynever

> anyone using RU on thier temples?
> 
> did it grow any new terminal hairs back?


 everyone who is using RU on this thread is very new to it. Too early to note regrowth

----------


## gutted

> everyone who is using RU on this thread is very new to it. Too early to note regrowth


 oh right kool.

i saw some pics of RU regrowing temple hair in another thread and thought this is worth a try, its definiteley next on my list.

----------


## Jazz1

> those basters are taking forever to ship my product or answer my questions. It's been over 13 days and I haven't received my shipment.
> 
> Off topic: jazz, did you know spiro was only meant for female hair loss or transgenders? I wasn't aware of this until today and I shit crazy scared.


 They restocking their batches, also men do take oral spiro and i only use cream.

----------


## lilpauly

> They restocking their batches, also men do take oral spiro and i only use cream.


 If u take oral spiro you will grow moobs

----------


## doke

oral spiro is a no no go to any forum and they will tell you not to take it this way the same with flutamide a guy taking oral on a forum years ago could hardly get out of bed and had to cruel to get to the bathroom.
Topical is better but even then at a high dose can even cause sides.

----------


## dex89

> oral spiro is a no no go to any forum and they will tell you not to take it this way the same with flutamide a guy taking oral on a forum years ago could hardly get out of bed and had to cruel to get to the bathroom.
> Topical is better but even then at a high dose can even cause sides.


 what type of side... :Frown:

----------


## doke

The same as taking oral sides and we know that dutas has effects of type 1 and 2 dht and long term use for hair loss has not been the same as finasteride oral or topical use although i as said did not get any but was only on it over a year.
As for spiro oral use in men is a no no due to sexual and other unpleasent effects.
As spiro is a diuretic and also used for high blood pressure it was said it could be used to conteract minoxidil  side effects oral that is but doctors are not happy to give it to men as it can cause increased fluid extraction and impotense and breast enlargement in men,so thats why 5&#37; topical is used instead of oral.

----------


## Jazz1

> If u take oral spiro you will grow moobs


 I know  :Wink:  luckily I go gym so my boobs are rock hard  :Smile: .

----------


## dex89

> I know  luckily I go gym so my boobs are rock hard .


 hahah same here brotha.

and thanks for the intel doke, much appreciated.

----------


## doke

I have heard that topical minoxidil+medprogestorone 4 or 5% minox is helpful in male hair loss i used it a while ago and it did really thicken up my hair i should have kept using it,i saw six months supply for £105 for 5% and i think 4% was £100 so not too expensive if it helps.

----------


## Jazz1

What's better prox-n or proxiphen?

----------


## clandestine

Alright, so RU and AHK solutions have arrived.

1) Is AHK-cu to be stored in the fridge as well?

2) So we're supposed to apply 1mL of RU solution a day? 1mL spread over the entirety of the NW6 area? Crown, hairline, etc.. How is this possible? Should I buy a special syringe or something, because 1mL is not very much liquid.

Cheers.

----------


## lilpauly

> I know  luckily I go gym so my boobs are rock hard .


 . asc at a high dose gave me gyno. i workout all the time! people dont call me lilpauly d for nothing!

----------


## Jazz1

These crafty bast**s have a cure all along, it is those bloody pharmaceutical companies ruining people's lives by making more money through us by these treatments. Why can't they just make a simple treatment to stop hairloss completely rather than slow it!
http://www.ukmedix.com/hair-loss/new...hrough4343.cfm
http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v1.../5603316a.html

----------


## Bocaj

> What's better prox-n or proxiphen?


 Neither. The stuff has been around for over 20 years..if it worked so well we'd know..and wouldn't be looking for other things to use.

----------


## lilpauly

> Neither. The stuff has been around for over 20 years..if it worked so well we'd know..and wouldn't be looking for other things to use.


 That's not true proxiphen is a great hairline treatment

----------


## Bocaj

Pauly..don't you recognize the name?  :Smile:  I and others have pointed out using something else..even plain minox..would be a good idea before, well..knowing for sure. 

Then there's this: http://www.*****************/interact...-least%29-1987

----------


## lilpauly

> Pauly..don't you recognize the name?  I and others have pointed out using something else..even plain minox..would be a good idea before, well..knowing for sure. 
> 
> Then there's this: http://www.*****************/interact...-least%29-1987


 lol, its minox on steroids

----------


## Bocaj

> lol, its minox on steroids


 And that could be what's in it..given those "mysterious ingredients"  :Big Grin:

----------


## clandestine

> Alright, so RU and AHK solutions have arrived.
> 
> 1) Is AHK-cu to be stored in the fridge as well?
> 
> 2) So we're supposed to apply 1mL of RU solution a day? 1mL spread over the entirety of the NW6 area? Crown, hairline, etc.. How is this possible? Should I buy a special syringe or something, because 1mL is not very much liquid.
> 
> Cheers.


 Literally same questions^

----------


## Jazz1

> That's not true proxiphen is a great hairline treatment


 So you think it works? Worth the buy or not?

----------


## doke

try minox+progestorone topical as said its an antiandrogen but so that it has no female response in men its at a lower topical dose mixed in the minox.

----------


## clandestine

Alright, so RU and AHK solutions have arrived.

So we're supposed to apply 1mL of RU solution a day? 1mL spread over the entirety of the NW6 area? Crown, hairline, etc.. How is this possible? Should I buy a special syringe or something, because 1mL is not very much liquid.

Cheers.

----------


## doke

Thats the problem with untested on human hair loss products we do not know the mls to apply a day or how many mgs is safe and what is the correct mg for male pattern,at least with minoxidil we know to apply 1ml twice a day and propecia 1mg a day even avodart we know in the trials they used up to 2.5mgs a day and that was the optimium dose for human hair regrowth but it leads to side affects in some at that dose.
Some have said that ru58841 is no better than finasteride oral but if you cannot use that ru is the next best thing but no miracle.

----------


## gutted

> Alright, so RU and AHK solutions have arrived.
> 
> So we're supposed to apply 1mL of RU solution a day? 1mL spread over the entirety of the NW6 area? Crown, hairline, etc.. How is this possible? Should I buy a special syringe or something, because 1mL is not very much liquid.
> 
> Cheers.


 loooool

someone should answer clandenstines question, hes asked 3 times now...

clandestine how are your temples and will you be applying on the temples too?

----------


## clandestine

> loooool
> 
> someone should answer clandenstines question, hes asked 3 times now...
> 
> clandestine how are your temples and will you be applying on the temples too?


 Thank you gutted; glad somebody took notice lol.

Temples are bad, yes I will be applying to temples too.

Question still stands, though. And in case it manages to get overlooked again;




> Alright, so RU and AHK solutions have arrived.
> 
> So we're supposed to apply 1mL of RU solution a day? 1mL spread over the entirety of the NW6 area? Crown, hairline, etc.. How is this possible? Should I buy a special syringe or something, because 1mL is not very much liquid.
> 
> Cheers.


 Just looking for clarification.. wish Maradona was still around the thread. If anyone could answer, would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Jazz1

> try minox+progestorone topical as said its an antiandrogen but so that it has no female response in men its at a lower topical dose mixed in the minox.


 Where can I buy progestorone to put in minoxidol and how much dose etc?

----------


## Jazz1

http://www.hairgrowthmd.com/store.ph...on=show_detail
Anyone recommend the above? It also contains progesterone and 15&#37; minoxidol, is it good?

----------


## niff1250

It looks like ru is no longer available on mpbtreatments, how much time before you can get it ?

----------


## Jazz1

> It looks like ru is no longer available on mpbtreatments, how much time before you can get it ?


 It is available they just restocking as I placed an order over a week ago for two bottles of 1%, they said by a week.

----------


## growhair

Has it been determined what source mpbtreatments get their RU from? do they get it from Chinese or American sources?

----------


## Maradona

Hey guys this is my last post I want to get out of the world of baldness with my new decision. 

I quit RU after 2 weeks. I had the exact same sides as finasteride and it was very bad but luckily I am fine now. Some people just cannot tolerate anti androgens at all it is a genetic trait from what I've noticed in propeciahelp. It's not a chance, it's written in your body's genetic code that you cannot use anti androgens PERIOD but this is a very small population.

I cannot tolerate anti androgens and if I wish to recover from finasteride I need to avoid them at all costs. 

The stuff works but it's too strong once it goes to your bloodstream.

It is my duty not to recommend RU anymore but I'm sure most people do not get sides unless they are super sensitive to anti androgens like me.

Use as little as possible 50mg/1ml. If you show a small side, quit ASAP. 

If you have stable donor and money just Gho it up and be over with baldness.
No need for drugs anymore.

It seems all the other stuff is safe except anti androgens so watch out and take care  :Smile:  .

Here's my email for any questions regarding current treatments and HST. I know a lot of HST especially since I've been reading like a maniac about it. 

It looks like Danielmillo moved on too! I used to speak with him but he doesn't reply and he's convinced of regeneration.

Regeneration it's not a problem guys if you research hard. The problem is the recipient but that's taken care of with Gho's medium.



Gho sent me the official studies and articles that you have to pay to see if you want them just email me: maradonapele1990wc@gmail.com

I asked some questions and I got interesting answers too!

Thanks for your support and goodbye guys.

Please be free:
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=9591
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...0198#post80198
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=7833

----------


## Jazz1

My personal opinion you should have started on low dose and worked your way up, I had sides on finesteride but I started on low dose. I worked my way up on dose until my body got use to the 1mg and now I get erections like before and sides are gone, than again I also go gym regular.

----------


## Jazz1

Also sides on RU lastted 2 days, my experience where as when I first used finesteride it took a month for my erection levels to go back up.

----------


## lilpauly

> Hey guys this is my last post I want to get out of the world of baldness with my new decision. 
> 
> I quit RU after 2 weeks. I had the exact same sides as finasteride and it was very bad but luckily I am fine now. Some people just cannot tolerate anti androgens at all it is a genetic trait from what I've noticed in propeciahelp. It's not a chance, it's written in your body's genetic code that you cannot use anti androgens PERIOD but this is a very small population.
> 
> I cannot tolerate anti androgens and if I wish to recover from finasteride I need to avoid them at all costs. 
> 
> The stuff works but it's too strong once it goes to your bloodstream.
> 
> It is my duty not to recommend RU anymore but I'm sure most people do not get sides unless they are super sensitive to anti androgens like me.
> ...


 mardona are u going to try any growth stims? i will send u a pm.

----------


## neversaynever

I been using 100mg for 3 days now....get a boner everytime i look at the new girl at work  :Wink:  note also, i have grade 0 short hair, so nearly all the ru is getting to my scalp.

Observation: for me, if I think about RU and sides, i dont get a erection.

Adding minox AND fin soon.

The 'itch' is gone. Will continue with 100mg for 2 weeks and then drop to 75mg. I wont get sides, and i will save my vellus hairs. Thats my attitude towards it all. Also, still waiting for my HST grafts to grow. Should start growing about now, or Gho will have hell to pay  :Wink: 

Im off the forums, I can already feel my dick going limp just being on here! 

Maradonna, really sorry to hear that. Good luck mate, hope it all works out.

I think a very small group just cant tolerate anti-dht stuff. Honestly, reading about sides on this site right now sent a shiver down my spine, made my heart beat faster, and put worry into my head. I know i wouldnt get an erection at this very moment. So I think alot of guys are also inducing it with worry.

Good luck people.

----------


## clandestine

> I been using 100mg for 3 days now....get a boner everytime i look at the new girl at work  note also, i have grade 0 short hair, so nearly all the ru is getting to my scalp.
> 
> Observation: for me, if I think about RU and sides, i dont get a erection.
> 
> Adding minox AND fin soon.
> 
> The 'itch' is gone. Will continue with 100mg for 2 weeks and then drop to 75mg. I wont get sides, and i will save my vellus hairs. Thats my attitude towards it all. Also, still waiting for my HST grafts to grow. Should start growing about now, or Gho will have hell to pay 
> 
> Im off the forums, I can already feel my dick going limp just being on here! 
> ...


 Mate, please answer my question before you go. No one is fuᴄking answering around here, and I really need to know how to apply the RU solution..





> Alright, so RU and AHK solutions have arrived.
> 
> So we're supposed to apply 1mL of RU solution a day? 1mL spread over the entirety of the NW6 area? Crown, hairline, etc.. How is this possible? Should I buy a special syringe or something, because 1mL is not very much liquid.
> 
> Cheers.


 P.S, the email address Maradona posted is bunk;

"Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

maradonapele1990wc@gmail.com

Technical details of permanent failure:
The email account that you tried to reach does not exist. Please try double-checking the recipient's email address for typos or unnecessary spaces"

----------


## Oriol

neversaynever did you receive your RU order from mpbtreatments? thanks

----------


## hellouser

> Mate, please answer my question before you go. No one is fuᴄking answering around here, and I really need to know how to apply the RU solution..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S, the email address Maradona posted is bunk;
> 
> "Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
> 
> ...


 1ml may or may not be enough coverage. It really depends on how much area you need to cover. For me, 1ml is enough, but its also going to depend on how much RU you mix with it. I've read (either here on elsewhere) that its a good idea to give yourself a high dosage of RU in the beginning for a kickstart, somewhere around 100mg and then once regrowth appears you can bring it down to 50mg.

The reality is this though;

It doesnt work for everyone and regrowth may not even be possible, but thats also why I've upped my dosage to around 100mg lately and seeing what happens but its only been less than a month and the RU that I've got is almost a year old (although always sealed 3 times and in the freezer) so its efficacy is probably not what it should be.

If you have the money, use 1.5ml and 150mg to cover more area... RU has gone down in price significantly, about $280 CAD for 10 grams which isnt bad (yeah its expensive, but its a lot better than $200+ for just 5 grams that I paid last year).

But again as Maradonna said, if you get sides, be cautious and consider getting off it. Fortunately for me, I don't have any sides.

I would suggest though that if your working on your hairline, try applying it not where the hairline ends but where there is still hair because what you'll want is to thicken it up and then regrow lost hairs. I've noticed that if I apply directly on the hairline outside of the hair, it drops down my forehead and I lose a significant amount of RU that could have been applied elsewhere. This still happens often but its inevitable.

----------


## gutted

anyone get any shedding with RU?

----------


## Jazz1

> I been using 100mg for 3 days now....get a boner everytime i look at the new girl at work  note also, i have grade 0 short hair, so nearly all the ru is getting to my scalp.
> 
> Observation: for me, if I think about RU and sides, i dont get a erection.
> 
> Adding minox AND fin soon.
> 
> The 'itch' is gone. Will continue with 100mg for 2 weeks and then drop to 75mg. I wont get sides, and i will save my vellus hairs. Thats my attitude towards it all. Also, still waiting for my HST grafts to grow. Should start growing about now, or Gho will have hell to pay 
> 
> Im off the forums, I can already feel my dick going limp just being on here! 
> ...


 Glad you ain't got no sides bro, like I stated even if he got sides it's best to start on a low dose as I had same problems when I started finesteride. Oh and that 5% you bought is 50mg as I emailed MPB that is the highest they do etc. if your doing well then I can assure you it will work  :Cool: . I still have wait for my 1% dam.....

----------


## aim4hair

> .
> 
> Adding minox AND fin soon.


 Im just curious why would you add fin if you already on RU, my understanding is this ru and fin pretty much do the same thing, but many ppl use ru because it's topical and should have less potential sides.

----------


## Jazz1

> Im just curious why would you add fin if you already on RU, my understanding is this ru and fin pretty much do the same thing, but many ppl use ru because it's topical and should have less potential sides.


 Wrong, the guy on YouTube is using dut, 100mg of 1.5ml RU, it all depends how you body tolerates it. I had great success alone on genhairs 0.25mg finesteride spray with bearable sides. 6 months later I started shedding so I jumped on 1mg propecia no sides now and hairs growing back. But before the genhair finesteride spray I took 1mg propecia, I could not get an erection over a week etc. listen to what spex states start lower dose until your body gets used to something as it can be a shock to the body on a high dose straight away  :Smile: .

----------


## clandestine

> 1ml may or may not be enough coverage. It really depends on how much area you need to cover. For me, 1ml is enough, but its also going to depend on how much RU you mix with it. I've read (either here on elsewhere) that its a good idea to give yourself a high dosage of RU in the beginning for a kickstart, somewhere around 100mg and then once regrowth appears you can bring it down to 50mg.


 Thanks for the reply hellouser; I very much appreciate it.

Are you using a syringe to apply the RU? A dropper?

I've got the premixed solution; so mixing isn't a problem.

Cheers.

----------


## hellouser

> Thanks for the reply hellouser; I very much appreciate it.
> 
> Are you using a syringe to apply the RU? A dropper?
> 
> I've got the premixed solution; so mixing isn't a problem.
> 
> Cheers.


 I'm using a dropper. I make a fresh 1ml mix *every night* before I go to bed. 

I bought and cleaned out a small bottle and use it to hold RU and the solution I mix. Heres the exact bottle I'm using:



I'm typically eyeballing the dropper when I take in 0.7ml, because the dropper only has marking for 0.25, 0.50, 0.75 and 1.0ml. So, I usually take in slightly less than 0.75ml of Isopropyl and slightly more than 0.25ml of PG to get the 70/30% ratio. RU goes into the little bottle first, then the isopropyl, mix it up thoroughly and then add PG, mix it up again and then apply. When I do apply, I typically let out small drops in the desired areas wherever im balding and rub it in.

A lot of times I apply about 10-15 minutes after washing my hair though and sometimes I even exfoliate the skin with some creams on my scalp to get better penetration. I wait 10-15 minutes to make sure my hair and scalp are completely dry (though I also use a blow dryer to speed up the process anyway).

I can't say its working yet.. as I said my dosage has been upped significantly but my RU batch is a year old so its efficacy is probably crap by now. I'm going to be buying 10 grams from Ontario Chemicals on tuesday so hopefully a new batch of RU will be much better.

I suppose you could use a syringe, but those are typically quite big and I would rather use a dropper in order to use up as much of it as possible rather than having some leftover in the syringe. Ultimately, it doesnt matter much so as long as your covering the areas wherever needed with enough RU dosage and a proper alcohol/PG mix.

Sprays I wouldnt trust, I've got messy hair typically... think brad pitt from fight club, i dont know if it'd penetrate and get to the scalp.

----------


## KeepHoping

You guys think this will do any good?

http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...lution/2188728

----------


## doke

> Where can I buy progestorone to put in minoxidol and how much dose etc?


 hi jazz im not sure if your in the uk but the norton clinic sells it online you can buy a 4 or 5&#37; with the progest added i think the 5% is &#163;105 for 6 months supply with free post in uk.
I am thinking of getting back on it as when i used it i applied more than 1ml on areas where thinning was worse like the crown and frontal region.
Buy the way i have no ties with norton clinic but there is another source in uk alan robinson chemist i can find his tele number if you want to pm me but i think the norton is not a bad price.
I forgot to add that the proges is in a dose that does not add feminising affects in men anyway it never turned me into a female im glad to say hahaha or a lady boy hahaha www.nortonclinic.com

----------


## aim4hair

> Wrong, the guy on YouTube is using dut, 100mg of 1.5ml RU, it all depends how you body tolerates it. I had great success alone on genhairs 0.25mg finesteride spray with bearable sides. 6 months later I started shedding so I jumped on 1mg propecia no sides now and hairs growing back. But before the genhair finesteride spray I took 1mg propecia, I could not get an erection over a week etc. listen to what spex states start lower dose until your body gets used to something as it can be a shock to the body on a high dose straight away .


 Forget about the guy on youtube, don't both meds reduce DHT ? Then why take both ? Most of the guys who take the big 3 have kinda success with them, but many guys refuse to take fin since it plays with your whole body hormones and system and that what makes them intrested in topical solution as RU in order to fight DHT.
But IMHO, if you are reducing your DHT successfuly with fin without any sides, consider yourself lucky and don't try to abuse it by using other DHT blockers because that might create sides you never had before and make you unable to take any DHT blockers at all (fin or ru).

----------


## Jazz1

My personal view is RU is the next step up from finesteride and dut in the sense if finesteride stops working etc.

----------


## Jazz1

> hi jazz im not sure if your in the uk but the norton clinic sells it online you can buy a 4 or 5% with the progest added i think the 5% is £105 for 6 months supply with free post in uk.
> I am thinking of getting back on it as when i used it i applied more than 1ml on areas where thinning was worse like the crown and frontal region.
> Buy the way i have no ties with norton clinic but there is another source in uk alan robinson chemist i can find his tele number if you want to pm me but i think the norton is not a bad price.
> I forgot to add that the proges is in a dose that does not add feminising affects in men anyway it never turned me into a female im glad to say hahaha or a lady boy hahaha www.nortonclinic.com


 Lol, What about promox it contains that and 15% minoxidol?
http://www.hairgrowthmd.com/store.ph...on=show_detail

----------


## Jazz1

> You guys think this will do any good?
> 
> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...lution/2188728


 I'd also like to know this.

----------


## doke

hi me myself i would not use the higher dose minox as the tests state more side affects above 5% which even that can cause headachs and dizzy spells i know the fda is a pain and the uk as well but sometimes its for our own good if high strength minox does get into our blood stream then it works the same as oral which we know that lonerton was a blood pressure drug.
I myself would rather apply say 3ml a day of 4 0r 5% minox even 4mls.

----------


## doke

guys anyone tried morrf topical   5% minoxidil with 1% finasteride as its quite cheap to buy they also do a low 2% and 5% with tretinoin and az acid which can only be used at night due to the retina a.

----------


## Jazz1

> guys anyone tried morrf topical   5% minoxidil with 1% finasteride as its quite cheap to buy they also do a low 2% and 5% with tretinoin and az acid which can only be used at night due to the retina a.


 Your better of using genhair finesteride spray if your body is not tolerance to that dose.

----------


## deel

Hi Guys,

I am quite new to this forum so would appreciate your advice. My crown is quickly disappearing and I am in my early 20s. I have ordered RU 2% and 5% and have never taken fin or minox due to the fear of having to using it for the rest of my life. Is it the same case with RU? As in when u finish taking it, will all the hairs regrown using it fall out like with minox and fin?

I currently only take natural supps like saw palm complex and multi vits and I use Regenepure DR and NT shampoo and conditioner..

My crown is thinning thick and fast and would love any advice you guys could provide.

----------


## clandestine

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am quite new to this forum so would appreciate your advice. My crown is quickly disappearing and I am in my early 20s. I have ordered RU 2% and 5% and have never taken fin or minox due to the fear of having to using it for the rest of my life. Is it the same case with RU? As in when u finish taking it, will all the hairs regrown using it fall out like with minox and fin?
> 
> I currently only take natural supps like saw palm complex and multi vits and I use Regenepure DR and NT shampoo and conditioner..
> 
> My crown is thinning thick and fast and would love any advice you guys could provide.


 Yes, you'll need to be on it 'for life', same with fin and minox.

----------


## clandestine

The last piece of the puzzle for me remains how I'm to spread 1 mL of liquid over the necessary areas; this just seems like such a small amount. Am I missing something?

What type of dropper are you all using? Could you maybe grab a quick pic, or find one on google images that is similar so I can better understand? If not, no worries, but perhaps a description? Where'd can someone buy these droppers [which measure less than 1ml incrementally]?

I'm even looking at these needles I've got with measurements of 3/10 mL on them, but it's literally such a small amount that I can't fathom spreading it over anything really, let alone the required areas.. In dire need of some clarification here.

Regards,
clandestine.

----------


## deel

> Yes, you'll need to be on it 'for life', same with fin and minox.


 so is it likely there will be a massive shed of the hairs grown using it after discontinuation??

----------


## clandestine

> so is it likely there will be a massive shed of the hairs grown using it after discontinuation??


 Yes.

10char

----------


## deel

> Yes.
> 
> 10char


 well that sucks, isn't there any treatment which isn't like that? and may actually work?

----------


## clandestine

> well that sucks, isn't there any treatment which isn't like that? and may actually work?


 Unfortunately, no. Treatments must be used constantly and consistently to yield results.

----------


## Jazz1

> well that sucks, isn't there any treatment which isn't like that? and may actually work?


 NO! Why because if they were to give you the cure then the pharmaceutical industry would not benefit from your money, cure = no money. We just have to face the greedy world we live in, they had a cure a long time ago.......

----------


## gutted

anyone know when mpbtreatments will have the premixed ru solution available to buy again?

----------


## Jazz1

> anyone know when mpbtreatments will have the premixed ru solution available to buy again?


 I hope soon as I placed an order 2weeks ago.

----------


## gutted

> I hope soon as I placed an order 2weeks ago.


 getting very intrested in trying ru out to regrow the temples.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8977424

----------


## lilpauly

> getting very intrested in trying ru out to regrow the temples.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8977424


 I'm seeing so many new hairs along the hairline. Ever since I started applying only 3 topicals a day my hairline is getting stronger

----------


## gutted

> I'm seeing so many new hairs along the hairline. Ever since I started applying only 3 topicals a day my hairline is getting stronger


 this guys regrowing full patches at his hairline -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDi2...hannel&list=UL

----------


## Jazz1

> I'm seeing so many new hairs along the hairline. Ever since I started applying only 3 topicals a day my hairline is getting stronger


 Name of all three please? Besides RU, is one proxiphen?

----------


## lilpauly

> this guys regrowing full patches at his hairline -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDi2...hannel&list=UL


 i gained a nw

----------


## Jazz1

What Is asc j9?

----------


## gutted

> i gained a nw


 im going to try the ru as soon as its available again.

i thought ru was only to maintain your hair and not regrow hair.

dont know why many more people arent trying this already!

----------


## lilpauly

> What Is asc j9?


 no! i got gyno from asc. every day i use rogaine foam nd ru in the k and b solution. i rotate ahk and proxiphen.

----------


## lilpauly

> Name of all three please? Besides RU, is one proxiphen?


 yes and ahk

----------


## gutted

> no! i got gyno from asc. every day i use rogaine foam nd ru in the k and b solution. i rotate ahk and proxiphen.


 dude, dont you think ru alone is enough? your using so many treatments...

also do you apply all over your scalp or just hairline?

----------


## lilpauly

> dude, dont you think ru alone is enough? your using so many treatments...
> 
> also do you apply all over your scalp or just hairline?


 my regmin is better now, before i was applying 7 topicals a day spent over 30k over the last 2 years between teeth, hair, body :Frown: . yes i only apply experimental treatments to the hairlinee

----------


## gutted

> my regmin is better now, before i was applying 7 topicals a day spent over 30k over the last 2 years between teeth, hair, body. yes i only apply experimental treatments to the hairlinee


 dude your crazyy!!

but if it gives you the perfect hairline, i guess its worth it.

what supplements are you taking?

----------


## lilpauly

> dude your crazyy!!
> 
> but if it gives you the perfect hairline, i guess its worth it.
> 
> what supplements are you taking?


 swanson hair, bacfo hairbacc, bhringai capsules,silica,msm

----------


## gutted

> swanson hair, bacfo hairbacc, bhringai capsules,silica,msm


 how much msm?

----------


## lilpauly

here is a pic of my old vs now

----------


## lilpauly

today hairline

----------


## gutted

temples/hairline looks like they improved alot.

----------


## lilpauly

> how much msm?


 very cheap i get when it goes on sale buy 1 get 1

----------


## gutted

> very cheap i get when it goes on sale buy 1 get 1


 i mean how much mgs per day you take?

----------


## Jazz1

> no! i got gyno from asc. every day i use rogaine foam nd ru in the k and b solution. i rotate ahk and proxiphen.


 Ah, so you recommend I use prox-n?

----------


## Jazz1

> today hairline


 That's a perfect hairline, you can see how far back it was, massive improvement.

----------


## lilpauly

> Ah, so you recommend I use prox-n?


 i  use pres proxiphen.

----------


## lilpauly

here is another receding hairline phto.

----------


## lilpauly

hairline 4 years ago vs now.

----------


## gutted

> hairline 4 years ago vs now.


 bro, you have got your hailrine back!!!

----------


## lilpauly

> bro, you have got your hailrine back!!!


 yes indeed. any1 can restore their hairline as long as the hair follicle is not dead.

----------


## gutted

> yes indeed. any1 can restore their hairline as long as the hair follicle is not dead.


 F*uck it youve inspired me to get my hairline back.

after ru 

its going to be - > http://www.hairlossbuddha.com/what-is-osh101-neosh101/

----------


## lilpauly

> F*uck it youve inspired me to get my hairline back.
> 
> after ru 
> 
> its going to be - > http://www.hairlossbuddha.com/what-is-osh101-neosh101/


 psi will  give mea negative nw. ive seen pics of nw 3 going to a better hirline then me!

----------


## hellouser

> hairline 4 years ago vs now.


 You should put up a picture where your eyebrows aren't raised (you can tell by the skin being scrunched).

Though it still looks like you recovered some of your hairline....

----------


## lilpauly

> You should put up a picture where your eyebrows aren't raised (you can tell by the skin being scrunched).
> 
> Though it still looks like you recovered some of your hairline....


 i got a couple pic

----------


## lilpauly

here is another

----------


## KeepHoping

How can we get PSI or neosh101?  If we got our hands on that would we really need any other topical?

----------


## doke

A word of warning i tried mixing the kanes ru58841 into the cream as used on you tube video, measured the 2 grams ru  to the 40gs cream tried mixing it as in video but problems it disolves ok in the alcohol solution but in the cream it has bits like grit when applied to scalp.
So i did not want to wash it off and intend to use it still but have had to apply in the evening and will apply a small amount to the frontal hairline and crown and then apply the lotion to the whole scalp and it seems to work or disolve,talk about experiment.
Next time i think i will buy the ru from mpbt in 5% not sure if to wait until they have the rum lotion though.

----------


## hellouser

> here is another


 Yeah it looks like a fantastic result. How long into the treatment was it before you noticed regrowth? I've got a pretty big widows peak that i'm working on with RU mixed with alcohol and PG, but I'm not seeing any drastic changes... im using minox during the day, and then RU at night before going to sleep + nizoral + 320mg saw palmetto daily.

----------


## gutted

> psi will  give mea negative nw. ive seen pics of nw 3 going to a better hirline then me!


 yeah i heard the germans were using it and they got regrowth in within 20 days!

i also think the regwoth lasts very long if you address your mpb.

----------


## gutted

> How can we get PSI or neosh101?  If we got our hands on that would we really need any other topical?


 mpbtreatments may have it soon.

----------


## eqvist

Why do you guys think that just neosh is so effective? Is there any fresh studys ?

----------


## doke

Im not convinced that this drug neosil will be any better than minox and that only works for a few people lets hope a natural topical can be found.
Does anyone remember stemcelex it promissed so much then disappeared,i am trying ru but am sceptical even though irish at hairloss talk seemed to get great complete regrowth but he was also on minoxidil foam and finasteride but every now and then he had massive hair sheds im not shaw i want that.

----------


## gutted

> Im not convinced that this drug neosil will be any better than minox and that only works for a few people lets hope a natural topical can be found.
> Does anyone remember stemcelex it promissed so much then disappeared,i am trying ru but am sceptical even though irish at hairloss talk seemed to get great complete regrowth but he was also on minoxidil foam and finasteride but every now and then he had massive hair sheds im not shaw i want that.


 even if it provides minox type results, it probably works via differnet mechanism than minox.

The growth probably lasts way longer than minox once stopped. As we know with minox, the hairs go back to dormancy.

----------


## gutted

> Why do you guys think that just neosh is so effective? Is there any fresh studys ?


 through reports.

----------


## eqvist

What reports? Why don&#180;t you think it will be as ineffective as all the other "treatments" ?

----------


## doke

Does anyone think here that even though i get drawn in by some drugs or natural hair loss products that if you stop and think that why was ru58841 not carried any further and many other drugs it might be cost it also might be unsafe as some are only tested on mice or rats.
Even naturals if not fully tested may bring danger to the human body and i am considering dropping everything that has not had safety human tests.
I think many of us get so desporate at times we will try anything like i have done many of the drugs even at high doses and still i never regrew any hair.
I do not want to break the party but if i could go back i would not have wasted so much money. :Confused:

----------


## gutted

> What reports? Why don&#180;t you think it will be as ineffective as all the other "treatments" ?


 this one did show some promise in studies.

The germans on another board tried it out, and reportedley regrow significant amounts of hair.

Again regrowth depends on what norwood you are - nw1 to 4 are the norwoods that can achieve success in terms of regrowth anything beyond that is difficult, unless a major problem is addressed.

----------


## lilpauly

> Yeah it looks like a fantastic result. How long into the treatment was it before you noticed regrowth? I've got a pretty big widows peak that i'm working on with RU mixed with alcohol and PG, but I'm not seeing any drastic changes... im using minox during the day, and then RU at night before going to sleep + nizoral + 320mg saw palmetto daily.


 i would say fin and minox restored 15% of my hairline. proxiphen helped greatly as well. i started to see results 5 months into fin. i restored all my hair denity with fin. right now my hairline is a nw 1.5 it will be nwo. i went from nw 2.5 to nw 1.5

----------


## thatkidd

> You are failing to research and understand, finesteride does not work for everyone and that goes the same with RU. You can buy the RU solutions premixed from here , 
> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/shop/45...lution/1716974


 Well I'm in the US so I guess I can't buy from there..

----------


## clandestine

lilpauly; what time of day, night do you apply your RU? What time do you apply AHK-cu?

Thanks

----------


## eqvist

> this one did show some promise in studies.
> 
> The germans on another board tried it out, and reportedley regrow significant amounts of hair.
> 
> Again regrowth depends on what norwood you are - nw1 to 4 are the norwoods that can achieve success in terms of regrowth anything beyond that is difficult, unless a major problem is addressed.


 Why should we trust that studie? Almost all new products refer to some studie.

Did the Germans show some pics? Were are they today? NW1 or NW7`s?

----------


## gutted

> Why should we trust that studie? Almost all new products refer to some studie.
> 
> Did the Germans show some pics? Were are they today? NW1 or NW7`s?


 what do you mean why should we trust the study??
thats like saying why should we trust a doctor?

i only have heard of reports, no pics.

----------


## clandestine

Alright, maybe it's time to make a new thread regarding NEOSH? So we can stay on topic with RU posts in this one.

----------


## thatkidd

> Alright, maybe it's time to make a new thread regarding NEOSH? So we can stay on topic with RU posts in this one.


 Probably...if we could get a group buy on that it would be awesome.

----------


## lilpauly

> lilpauly; what time of day, night do you apply your RU? What time do you apply AHK-cu?
> 
> Thanks


 i apply rogaine foam in the morning 7pm ru  1am either prox or ahk

----------


## lilpauly

> Why should we trust that studie? Almost all new products refer to some studie.
> 
> Did the Germans show some pics? Were are they today? NW1 or NW7`s?


 yes they did. the thread on *** is now gone. over on hlh pics were removed.

----------


## gutted

> Probably...if we could get a group buy on that it would be awesome.


 mpbtreatments may have it on thier site soon.

----------


## eqvist

Okey if thats true it&#180;s very exciting. But if it relay works i think it would be more than a few Germans who have something to show.

----------


## new bubble

> mpbtreatments may have it on thier site soon.


 How did you get this information, looked on there website and i can't see nothing relating to this

----------


## new bubble

> yes they did. the thread on *** is now gone. over on hlh pics were removed.


 I wonder why :Confused:

----------


## gutted

> How did you get this information, looked on there website and i can't see nothing relating to this


 http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...ibitor/2198046

----------


## new bubble

> http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/shop/...ibitor/2198046


 thanks mate

----------


## lilpauly

> mpbtreatments may have it on thier site soon.


 they are no longer  shipping to states

----------


## Jazz1

> they are no longer  shipping to states


 Currently or ever? I hope I get my 1% bottles in the uk, they currently restocking.

----------


## lilpauly

> Currently or ever? I hope I get my 1% bottles in the uk, they currently restocking.


 u live in the uk your good.  :Smile:

----------


## gutted

> u live in the uk your good.


 im in the UK too!

they got back to my email about psi, they said they dont know when it will be in stock.

----------


## clandestine

> they are no longer  shipping to states


 Since when? That's crazy, how do you know? And do they still ship to Canada?

----------


## dex89

> they are no longer  shipping to states


 Wait, in the USA? bro, I just bought some about 3 weeks ago. They better ship my package.  :Mad:

----------


## Jazz1

I ordered two bottles of 1% RU solutions on 22nd then week later they posted out of stock. Does anyone think they could scam everyone if USA customers have paid and they not posting to USA? I have another 30 before my PayPal claim expires, but I do trust them as my two bottles of 5% arrived fine?

----------


## clandestine

> Wait, in the USA? bro, I just bought some about 3 weeks ago. They better ship my package.


 Mate doesn't matter much if you've received it or not if they've stopped shipping to the US; you wont be able to continue using treatments after said batch anyway. It'd be best to not even start, unless you plan on getting RU from somewhere else. 

That said, I'm sure you'll receive it, or a refund.

lilpauly; any idea if they then still ship to Canada? Specifically, Ontario?

----------


## hellouser

Interesting email I got from Ontario Chemicals just now in regards to purchasing RU58841:




> We supply this compound for research uses. I don't support personal uses.  Although it is pure white comound, it is still on research stage and has not been approved by FDA.

----------


## lilpauly

> Currently or ever? I hope I get my 1% bottles in the uk, they currently restocking.


 some1 on hlh pmed me and said they refunded him because they cant ship to the states. i will get to the bottom of this

----------


## clandestine

> some1 on hlh pmed me and said they refunded him because they cant ship to the states. i will get to the bottom of this


 Please do mate; we sort of rely on you around here regarding RU and experimental treatments.

Perhaps try to find if USA is the only place where they've stopped shipping.

Cheers.

----------


## dex89

> some1 on hlh pmed me and said they refunded him because they cant ship to the states. i will get to the bottom of this


 Please do, you'll be my hero for the week. Anyone know another place they're selling RU solutions? I was hoping to to get my hairline back  :Frown:

----------


## Jazz1

> i  use pres proxiphen.


 Link to buy this please?

----------


## Jazz1

> Please do, you'll be my hero for the week. Anyone know another place they're selling RU solutions? I was hoping to to get my hairline back


 It sucks man as it actualy does work.

----------


## lilpauly

> Link to buy this please?


 http://www.drproctor.com/hair-regrowth-products.htm

----------


## thatkidd

> http://www.drproctor.com/hair-regrowth-products.htm


 I live in Houston, so I could easily go see Dr Proctor. Does this stuff actually work? I just started using rogain foam in the morning and lipogaine in the evening and have seen some decent (weird to say that) shedding. After I rub it in I usually have small hairs on my fingers so hopefully that is a good thing that I'm getting some shedding from the Minox.

Not sure if using Proxiphen would be a good addition at night around the temples and hairline or not...

----------


## Jazz1

> http://www.drproctor.com/hair-regrowth-products.htm


 Thanks bro.

----------


## Jazz1

Guys just gad an email from MPB stating next week should all be in stock etc.

----------


## lilpauly

> Guys just gad an email from MPB stating next week should all be in stock etc.


 Awesome u live in the states

----------


## Jazz1

> Awesome u live in the states


 Uk bro, I placed another order for 1% RU solutions on the 22nd as their 5% worked but was too strong. I just ordered prox-n found a uk site selling them cant wait start using this to rebuild my hairline.
http://more-hair.co.uk/proxiphenn-pr...rum-p-193.html

----------


## dex89

I also got an email from them, they should be shipping my stuff this week. I also replied, if they're going to stop sending their products to the US of A, no replies yet.

----------


## dex89

> http://www.drproctor.com/hair-regrowth-products.htm


 lilpauly, do you buy proxi from this site? Pretty good deal, 2 months for 60 bucks.

also found another site

http://www.betterlife.com/product/dr...proctors/24902

----------


## clandestine

Email exchange;




> Hello mpbtreatments,
> 
> I recently heard a rumour that you will no longer be shipping to the US. Wondering if there any validity to this claim?


 


> We ship to the USA, but only approved products can be shipped to the USA, such as 5% minoxidil, AHK products, or inert vehicles, therefore, we canot ship RU products to the USA; however, we do ship them to Canada!

----------


## Jazz1

> Email exchange;


 I think they do ship to the USA but do not want to state that as incase anyone let's the FDA know, and we all know the FDA are bas***.

----------


## dex89

> I think they do ship to the USA but do not want to state that as incase anyone let's the FDA know, and we all know the FDA are bas***.


 Hmmm, it's to risky, buying RU again and hoping they'll send it to the US, pretty expensive risk.

and yes, **** the FDA, I will shit on their lawns. *evil face*

----------


## Jazz1

> Hmmm, it's to risky, buying RU again and hoping they'll send it to the US, pretty expensive risk.
> 
> and yes, **** the FDA, I will shit on their lawns. *evil face*


 They controlled by the pharmaceutical industry hence why they would stop such stuff, as it might put their approved treatments out of business and RU is not sold by the pharmaceutical. I would send them a kind email explaining things and hope they will ship to USA.

----------


## Bocaj

> lilpauly, do you buy proxi from this site? Pretty good deal, 2 months for 60 bucks.
> 
> also found another site
> 
> http://www.betterlife.com/product/dr...proctors/24902


 2 months at the most, most likely. What in the world in the ingredients list excites you? 

Pauly uses the prescription version, which contains ingredients the Dr. won't even disclose. Of course many of us think that's just a snake-oil sales-pitch.

----------


## lilpauly

> 2 months at the most, most likely. What in the world in the ingredients list excites you? 
> 
> Pauly uses the prescription version, which contains ingredients the dr. Won't even disclose. Of course many of us think that's just a snake-oil sales-pitch.


 loloollolol.

----------


## Bocaj

:Big Grin: 

Pauly and I get along fine..share the same political views etc..but on Prox and a certain other "company"/topical...well, let's just say we sort of disagree  :Cool:

----------


## lilpauly

> Probably...if we could get a group buy on that it would be awesome.


 we can. psi=nw1

----------


## lilpauly

i made a youtuve video. u can see patches of hairline regrowth https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Ic...0&feature=plcp

----------


## Jazz1

> we can. psi=nw1


 I think when combined  :Wink: .

----------


## hellouser

So since I'm not seeing a transaction on my Visa for a purchase of RU from Ontario Chemicals after the last email I got stating he doesnt support personal uses of RU58841, I may be forced to buy it from elsewhere.

Looking at Kane, there are two types of RU;

RU58841
http://www.koutingchina.com/ktdetail.php?id=839

&

RUM(RU58841-myristate)
http://www.koutingchina.com/ktdetail.php?id=846

Whats the difference between these two??

----------


## Jazz1

> we can. psi=nw1


 


> So since I'm not seeing a transaction on my Visa for a purchase of RU from Ontario Chemicals after the last email I got stating he doesnt support personal uses of RU58841, I may be forced to buy it from elsewhere.
> 
> Looking at Kane, there are two types of RU;
> 
> RU58841
> http://www.koutingchina.com/ktdetail.php?id=839
> 
> &
> 
> ...


 Rum is stronger, tell Ontario chemicals you using it on lab studies at university  :Wink:

----------


## hellouser

> Rum is stronger, tell Ontario chemicals you using it on lab studies at university


 If RUM is stronger, should I just by that from Kane? Do they ship to Canada?

----------


## Jazz1

> If RUM is stronger, should I just by that from Kane? Do they ship to Canada?


 Buy RU first see how you get along.

----------


## hellouser

> Buy RU first see how you get along.


 I've been using RU from Ontario Chemicals for a while. No sides, none at all. If RUM is stronger, I'd rather have that and fight MPB even better.

----------


## Jazz1

> I've been using RU from Ontario Chemicals for a while. No sides, none at all. If RUM is stronger, I'd rather have that and fight MPB even better.


 Has it been Woking for you then?

----------


## dex89

> i made a youtuve video. u can see patches of hairline regrowth https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Ic...0&feature=plcp


 epic results pauly.

----------


## cleverusername

> If RUM is stronger, should I just by that from Kane? Do they ship to Canada?


 They ship to Canada bro, I got mine today  :Smile: 
@ Pauly that video is sick bro, its only a matter of time before you get your hairline back. Did you refrigerate the RUM?

----------


## hellouser

> They ship to Canada bro, I got mine today 
> @ Pauly that video is sick bro, its only a matter of time before you get your hairline back. Did you refrigerate the RUM?


 How long did you wait for it to arrive? Seeing how its in china, anything I buy from eBay via china usually takes a few weeks to get to my house... I dont know if i should try buying 5 grams of basic RU from Ontario Chemicals and in the meantime push for 10 grams of RUM from Kane.

I've got very little of RU right now and need to hurry.

----------


## clandestine

hellouser; How much RU do you use every day?

Also, did you jump right into this amount, or build up over time, like a period  of a couple weeks?

----------


## hellouser

> hellouser; How much RU do you use every day?
> 
> Also, did you jump right into this amount, or build up over time, like a period  of a couple weeks?


 I was using very little for a long time but about a month ago I started using significantly more, between 60-100mg, still with no side effects.

----------


## cleverusername

> How long did you wait for it to arrive? Seeing how its in china, anything I buy from eBay via china usually takes a few weeks to get to my house... I dont know if i should try buying 5 grams of basic RU from Ontario Chemicals and in the meantime push for 10 grams of RUM from Kane.
> 
> I've got very little of RU right now and need to hurry.


 Oh, I misread, sorry dude I haven't slept for like 2 days. I thought you were talking about mpbtreatments. Try them dude, they'll ship to Canada. The wait time isn't even that bad, I think it took like a week to get here. They ship every Thursday though. I have some RU powder I'm about to send back to them, it was opened in customs but they assured me it was fine but I had already bought their RUM anyways. I  could sell it if you want as well as an unopened bottle of KB solution. May I ask whereabouts in Canada you are? Either way, if I were you I'd go with mpbtreatments, seems less risky in my opinion and now that they have everything up and running transactions should be a breeze.

----------


## cleverusername

Also, I read hat Ontario Chem had some impurities. I heard Kane is good though.

----------


## hellouser

> Oh, I misread, sorry dude I haven't slept for like 2 days. I thought you were talking about mpbtreatments. Try them dude, they'll ship to Canada. The wait time isn't even that bad, I think it took like a week to get here. They ship every Thursday though. I have some RU powder I'm about to send back to them, it was opened in customs but they assured me it was fine but I had already bought their RUM anyways. I  could sell it if you want as well as an unopened bottle of KB solution. May I ask whereabouts in Canada you are? Either way, if I were you I'd go with mpbtreatments, seems less risky in my opinion and now that they have everything up and running transactions should be a breeze.


 I'm in the Kitchener-Waterloo area but am pretty mobile with my car. If youre within an hour to two drive I could probably meet up... that is, if im willing to risk buying the RU powder thats been opened... which kind of sucks. Well not kind of, i mean, really sucks because its the stuff thats supposed to save our hair  :Frown:

----------


## cleverusername

> I'm in the Kitchener-Waterloo area but am pretty mobile with my car. If youre within an hour to two drive I could probably meet up... that is, if im willing to risk buying the RU powder thats been opened... which kind of sucks. Well not kind of, i mean, really sucks because its the stuff thats supposed to save our hair


 I'm within an hour man, and I agree. It's a pain to get these treatments, but I guess it's better than nothing. As for the RU I put it in a ziploc bag as soon as I got it. If you want I could send it to you? It won't even take long considering we don't live that far from one another, probably only a day. Plus you won't have to drive all the way out here. I also didn't even really think about it before, but I have class then work until pretty late at night. I can post pictures of the stuff on here too, let me know if you're interested.

----------


## lilpauly

i got some who can make k b solution plus ru for usa customers! it will be cheap!

----------


## cleverusername

> i got some who can make k b solution plus ru for usa customers! it will be cheap!


 Lilpauly, quick question: does RUM have to be stored in the fridge?

----------


## hellouser

> I'm within an hour man, and I agree. It's a pain to get these treatments, but I guess it's better than nothing. As for the RU I put it in a ziploc bag as soon as I got it. If you want I could send it to you? It won't even take long considering we don't live that far from one another, probably only a day. Plus you won't have to drive all the way out here. I also didn't even really think about it before, but I have class then work until pretty late at night. I can post pictures of the stuff on here too, let me know if you're interested.


 How long have you had it and where have you kept it since?

----------


## JJacobs152

Will RU stop miniaturization?

----------


## growhair

since so many people are interested in RU can we set up a group buy here to get lower prices?
Prefereably someone that would ship to the states.

----------


## lilpauly

> since so many people are interested in RU can we set up a group buy here to get lower prices?
> Prefereably someone that would ship to the states.


 yes we can . we can also have the k and solution produced for cheap.

----------


## Jazz1

> yes we can . we can also have the k and solution produced for cheap.


 I'm down  :Smile:

----------


## vinnytr

Could someone in the know please tell me how effective RU is compared to Finasteride ?

----------


## new bubble

> Could someone in the know please tell me how effective RU is compared to Finasteride ?


 excellent question and it would be nice if Spencer could talk about this and psi on his radio show and enlighten us more why these products were never fully tested to phase 3 level when earlier testing was very positive especially psi

----------


## doke

I think that rum came after ru but im sure that the trials on hair regrowth on the stumptail monkeys was the standard ru i think from kane its a little bit more cost wise i  got the plain white powder ru and buy the way i got mine in just over a week in uk in a flat style envolope.
Kane has been supplying to el dut at hair loss help a long time so i took his word and im glad i did.

----------


## Jazz1

> I think that rum came after ru but im sure that the trials on hair regrowth on the stumptail monkeys was the standard ru i think from kane its a little bit more cost wise i  got the plain white powder ru and buy the way i got mine in just over a week in uk in a flat style envolope.
> Kane has been supplying to el dut at hair loss help a long time so i took his word and im glad i did.


 Can you pm me Kane's details please, what payment options does he accept?

----------


## doke

hi jazz its kane@koutingchina.com  and he acceipts western union payment which is easy to do as i set up an account with them,you can use paypal but it will cost $50 western was only $12. kane will tell you all you need to do.

----------


## Addicted

The science behind rum comes off as the more preferred topical however the user reviews seem to say that the standard ru proved more successful..  

Does kane ship to the US?

----------


## lilpauly

if any1 wnts to join a private hairloss forum please pm. its a new forum and we will be disccusing group buys of hairloss treatments such as psi and ru in te k and b solution. in fact the admin found us psi and it was tested to be pure! prices wil be cheap.

----------


## Addicted

the minox must have fallen into my eyes.....   :Confused: 

How do you send a private message here. I know I'm new on this forum but not new to these type of forums, not sure why I'm not seeing this option... am I missing something...?

----------


## lilpauly

> Lilpauly, quick question: does RUM have to be stored in the fridge?


 yes. i made a batch once a week. im seeing way better results w/ru

----------


## lilpauly

> the minox must have fallen into my eyes.....  
> 
> How do you send a private message here. I know I'm new on this forum but not new to these type of forums, not sure why I'm not seeing this option... am I missing something...?


 lol i guess they have no pm's here. anyways i post on hairlosshelp as  marklc2004

----------


## Addicted

Thanks for confirming that pauly, thought I was going blind or something..

----------


## bald eagle

ohhh lil pauly!! ur marcklc. i was trying to find you on the other forum.

i need to ask you something so it will be nice if u can email me or i can email you. my email rudischam@yahoo.com

----------


## Jazz1

Anyone received any RU orders from MPB recently?

----------


## Kingkruiser

I feel like because I'm a new register I'm being unfairly discriminated against.  I want to be part of the private order RU group.. I've lurked forever... All over the place.

I was a lee customer for 6 years, I remember when spiro cream was cutting edge.  I want to be part of this new group!! Don't be hatin.

Bodybrio@gmail.com

----------


## doke

How will the bulk buy work in practice?

----------


## lilpauly

> How will the bulk buy work in practice?


 lower prices on everything!. people are currently buying ahk for 15- 18 dollars.

----------


## highhopes

Dear Senior members,  
I am NW3 and am on  Propoecia and rogaine for the moment for the last 1 year. 
Hiar loss has halted but there is no new growth . 
There are a lot of vellus hairs , in the temples , but they never turn termail 
I want to start with new regime . Which will be better to start first. 

RU  Premixed. (How much mg should I Start first)
RU self mixed. (Which Carrier)
RUM
AHK solution
Proxiphen
--------------Please add , if there are some more testing options 

It will be nice , if somebody can mention, from which source I get this medicines. 
Since  , MBP treatments does not have RU anymore.

----------


## BaldJerry

> Anyone received any RU orders from MPB recently?


 I rodered premixed RU from MPBtreatments on 8/20.  I emailed them last Thrusday and they said should be ready for shipment by this Thursday.  I have never ordered RU before.

----------


## Dan26

helllouser and cleverusername im in the GTA we should do a team buy lol! if we could save a lot id be down for sure one person could order than we meet up and sort it out.

----------


## Dan26

id be up for the other group buys, but with people living in different places how is that gonna work? anyone in toronto or the surrounding area serioulsy if you we can save by buying bulk and splitting it let me kno im down

----------


## Jazz1

> I rodered premixed RU from MPBtreatments on 8/20.  I emailed them last Thrusday and they said should be ready for shipment by this Thursday.  I have never ordered RU before.


 They do ship fine as I ordered 5&#37; which was too strong, so Im switching to 1% I'm dying to get on it ASAP  :Frown: . They also said this week hope they get them shipped soon.

----------


## BaldJerry

> They do ship fine as I ordered 5% which was too strong, so Im switching to 1% I'm dying to get on it ASAP . They also said this week hope they get them shipped soon.


 I'm just curious - what was too strong about it?  I too ordered the 1%.  I am hoping to mix it with my DUT and get off Minox.  I think Minox causing sides  - sides being tension headaches.

----------


## Jazz1

> I'm just curious - what was too strong about it?  I too ordered the 1&#37;.  I am hoping to mix it with my DUT and get off Minox.  I think Minox causing sides  - sides being tension headaches.


 I use propecia every other day, so the day I didn't use propecia I used 1ml of 5% ru solution. Next morning I could not get an erection, so with less panick I had to concentrate for 20 minutes then I got it up. After 3 days i was back to normal so I think I should of started on 1% first to let me body get used to it.

----------


## Addicted

Hey Jaz, I was also curios as to the sides you said you experienced. Thanks for the info, however as you said you managed to get things working after 20 min of reducing the stress.

If the libido issue was associated with the dosage of the ru then it would seem that no relaxation would have remedied this. It sounds like it may have just been anxiety induced.

I'm not knocking your side effects, I believe that if we don't freak ourselves out and overly concern ourselves about this said sides happening then we may come through OK with out any sides.

I was on avodart for a good ten years and never had any issues with libido. Worked just as well as day one. Tbo, I never gave them sides much thought.

I'm actually interested in trying ru and that's were my thoughts on the sides have stemmed from...

----------


## hellouser

> helllouser and cleverusername im in the GTA we should do a team buy lol! if we could save a lot id be down for sure one person could order than we meet up and sort it out.


 Looks like my purchase of RU from Ontario Chemicals will actually go through, I received an email from Henry and he mentioned my order will be in by today (Wednesday).

The 10 grams should last me about 3 or so months. Maybe we could do a team buy then?

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey Jaz, I was also curios as to the sides you said you experienced. Thanks for the info, however as you said you managed to get things working after 20 min of reducing the stress.
> 
> If the libido issue was associated with the dosage of the ru then it would seem that no relaxation would have remedied this. It sounds like it may have just been anxiety induced.
> 
> I'm not knocking your side effects, I believe that if we don't freak ourselves out and overly concern ourselves about this said sides happening then we may come through OK with out any sides.
> 
> I was on avodart for a good ten years and never had any issues with libido. Worked just as well as day one. Tbo, I never gave them sides much thought.
> 
> I'm actually interested in trying ru and that's were my thoughts on the sides have stemmed from...


 I have Avodart here for emergency I'm currently using finesteride every other day, in may I went through bad shed. Before the shed I was using 0.25mg genhair finesteride spray with excellent regrowth, after 3 weeks of shedding I panicked and jumped on 1mg. When I first used 1mg I had sevre sides, now I'm using it every other day no sides, so I think my body has got use to it. I want to use RU just on my hairline to rebuild it.

----------


## Dan26

Cool. How much did that cost you? I recall hearing some bad things about Ontario Chemical's RU (impure). Maybe they have made changes?

----------


## gutted

> I have Avodart here for emergency I'm currently using finesteride every other day, in may I went through bad shed. Before the shed I was using 0.25mg genhair finesteride spray with excellent regrowth, after 3 weeks of shedding I panicked and jumped on 1mg. When I first used 1mg I had sevre sides, now I'm using it every other day no sides, so I think my body has got use to it. I want to use RU just on my hairline to rebuild it.


 jazz, how long did it take to recieve your RU from mpbtreatments to the UK?

----------


## deel

I ordered off MPB more than 2 weeks ago and have been asking for a refund for ages and they haven't got back to me other than 'we are looking into it', I have sent countless emails.

BAD SERVICE>

----------


## Jazz1

> jazz, how long did it take to recieve your RU from mpbtreatments to the UK?


 10 days if I'm correct.

----------


## Jazz1

> I ordered off MPB more than 2 weeks ago and have been asking for a refund for ages and they haven't got back to me other than 'we are looking into it', I have sent countless emails.
> 
> BAD SERVICE>


 I hope they remember iv ordered from them, I payed them on the 22nd, I have until October to open a PayPal dispute but hopefully I will get my products.

----------


## norwood2

can i get in on the group buy?

----------


## BaldJerry

> I ordered off MPB more than 2 weeks ago and have been asking for a refund for ages and they haven't got back to me other than 'we are looking into it', I have sent countless emails.
> 
> BAD SERVICE>


 Why don't you open dispute with Paypal?  I ordered on 20th and if no RU by end of month I will open dispute.

----------


## Jazz1

> Why don't you open dispute with Paypal?  I ordered on 20th and if no RU by end of month I will open dispute.


 I agree, as they seem to not know if you ordered or not they might turn around and say after 45 days we did not get your order. I'd love to trust these guys but seeing as they are new and not update with everything I do not want to risk losing my money.

----------


## lilpauly

fellas we will be having a group buy for ru! please send me a pm on hairlosshelp marklc2004. we are looking 10g for 200 dollars. other promising hairloss treatments are being discussed  as well :Smile:

----------


## Jairus

> fellas we will be having a group buy for ru! please send me a pm on hairlosshelp marklc2004. we are looking 10g for 200 dollars. other promising hairloss treatments are being discussed  as well


 Interested but would like to know about the potential side effects.
Can you provide info?

----------


## doke

mpbt emailed me this morning fri 7th sep and say that ru is in stock and all orders will go out this sat i looked on there site and it still says that ru is not in stock?has anyone ever got through on there phone number as i gave up only got a spanish woman recorded message in spanish what a sham.
Its a real shame that the company just does not have any customer ervice as such so its hard to trust them and being in the uk south america is a long way away.

----------


## Jazz1

> mpbt emailed me this morning fri 7th sep and say that ru is in stock and all orders will go out this sat i looked on there site and it still says that ru is not in stock?has anyone ever got through on there phone number as i gave up only got a spanish woman recorded message in spanish what a sham.
> Its a real shame that the company just does not have any customer ervice as such so its hard to trust them and being in the uk south america is a long way away.


 Last email I had was 6th September, the RU products should be back in stock within the week, and ship accordingly. Anyways I'm giving them until the 1st then I'm claiming a disput for my money back.

----------


## Jazz1

Guys panick over I just logged into PayPal, today 14th September they posted tracking details on PayPal parcel was left with USPS  :Smile: .

----------


## dex89

> Guys panick over I just logged into PayPal, today 14th September they posted tracking details on PayPal parcel was left with USPS .


 Gratzz, now where are you getting your RU sulotions from now on?

----------


## Jazz1

> Gratzz, now where are you getting your RU sulotions from now on?


 Same place MPB treatments, like I said I ordered 5% before and they arrived fine in 10 days. But due to side effects I decided to sell them to neversaynever and re order the 1% solutions to see how I get on. I beleive he never got any sides from 5%, but also consider I'm on 1mg propecia every other day  :Smile: .

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

MPBtreatments have updated their RU products, they no longer say "out of stock" but the message about order delays remains

hopefully they've recieved the latest batch and are shipping out orders

----------


## gutted

> MPBtreatments have updated their RU products, they no longer say "out of stock" but the message about order delays remains
> 
> hopefully they've recieved the latest batch and are shipping out orders


 just recieved a message from them and they state ru is back in stock.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> just recieved a message from them and they state ru is back in stock.


 


how many of you guys have experienced a stop in shedding? from what I understand ideally you would see a complete stop within days of applying RU

----------


## gutted

> how many of you guys have experienced a stop in shedding? from what I understand ideally you would see a complete stop within days of applying RU


 i havnet used ru, but bought some to try out for regrowth on the temples and hairline only and then stop once regrowth is achieved.

----------


## Troy

Hey gutted,

Hope you do well with it, but RU is not meant for regrowth...It is suposed to act on hair as fin does...

It can thicken up your hair and maintain it...But you will have to use it consistently for as long as you'll want to keep your hair, unless you get on other treatments that are also effective, like fin and maybe a crth2 antagonist...

----------


## gutted

> Hey gutted,
> 
> Hope you do well with it, but RU is not meant for regrowth...It is suposed to act on hair as fin does...
> 
> It can thicken up your hair and maintain it...But you will have to use it consistently for as long as you'll want to keep your hair, unless you get on other treatments that are also effective, like fin and maybe a crth2 antagonist...


 maybe your right, but i have vellus hairs in the temples/hairline that seem to thicken up with weak anti androgens, the potency of RU will probably convert those to terminal hairs hence why im experimenting with it.

There was a case that lilpauly posted in another thread about some guy regrowing temple hairs with RU too. Also i posted a study too with regards to regrowth so i believe regrowth is possible.

As for using it consistently, i believe the internals im currently on will be able to maintain the new growth i achieve hence why i *may* be able to stop RU without any loss, time will tell though.

----------


## Troy

Wish you the best with it...Please keep us updated with experience...

I absolutely agree with your concept of potencial benefits of using RU, i believe it can bring back to life miniaturized hairs and bring back some recently lost areas of hair, like in temples, at least to some extent...

Check this - http://www.hairlossbuddha.com/ru5884...hair-regrowth/

----------


## gutted

> Wish you the best with it...Please keep us updated with experience...
> 
> I absolutely agree with your concept of potencial benefits of using RU, i believe it can bring back to life miniaturized hairs and bring back some recently lost areas of hair, like in temples, at least to some extent...
> 
> Check this - http://www.hairlossbuddha.com/ru5884...hair-regrowth/


 yeah thats the case i was referring to.
will keep you updated.

----------


## cleverusername

I know its a little off topic  but does anyone here plan on trying OC000459?

----------


## Troy

I do :Smile: 

OC000459 or TM30089...

Still waiting on price quotes...Not in a great hurry to get it, but will definitly try it out...

Tbh what really shines in my eyes is definitly PSI!!!

There is sort of a group buy happening at HLH (for OC000459), but the price is $300 per gram, so i was hoping for a better deal if possible...

----------


## Jazz1

> i havnet used ru, but bought some to try out for regrowth on the temples and hairline only and then stop once regrowth is achieved.


 Best achieved with 12/15% minoxidol just on hairline.

----------


## gutted

> Best achieved with 12/15% minoxidol just on hairline.


 yeah but we know growth achieved with minox is temporary.
i believe growth with ru has potential to be longer lasting, only time will tell though.

----------


## cleverusername

> I do
> 
> OC000459 or TM30089...
> 
> Still waiting on price quotes...Not in a great hurry to get it, but will definitly try it out...
> 
> Tbh what really shines in my eyes is definitly PSI!!!
> 
> There is sort of a group buy happening at HLH (for OC000459), but the price is $300 per gram, so i was hoping for a better deal if possible...


 Cool man, me too! :Smile:  yeah, my big concern is the cost too. It's gonna cost alot to know if this stuff works. I haven't really looked into psi yet, is it growth stimulant or anti androgen?

----------


## Dan26

PSI is a growth stimulant, looks VERY promising too! Hey clever you live in Ontario right??? (Check your profile page/wall man)

----------


## BaldJerry

You guys are talking about a group buy.  $200 for 10g.  I read that 10g can last a year depending on usage?  Does the powder form last a year without losing its effectiveness?

----------


## cleverusername

> PSI is a growth stimulant, looks VERY promising too! Hey clever you live in Ontario right??? (Check your profile page/wall man)


 I replied on your wall man.

----------


## Troy

> Cool man, me too! yeah, my big concern is the cost too. It's gonna cost alot to know if this stuff works. I haven't really looked into psi yet, is it growth stimulant or anti androgen?


 Not an anti androgen and much more than a growth stimulant.




> It works on bone morphogenic protein (BMP). As stated, not only does it increase BMP2 (hair growth) and decrease BMP4 (hair loss) but it also inhibits the way the immune system attacks the hair follicle during MPB (anti-inflammatory properties) and inhibits cell apotosis (cell death) in the follicle. Aside from inhibiting proteasomal activity it also decreases the activity of the transcription factor NF-.kappa.B.


 


> The most exciting part about this treatment  is that it works in a totally unique fashion. Topical administration of OSH101 strongly stimulates dormant hair follicles, increases hair follicle thickness, and overall hair growth So its not going to just affect existing hair like Minox does, it affects DORMANT follicles as well. In the trials, there was a 5% increase in total hair count in JUST 28 days of treatment]


 More info - http://www.hairlossbuddha.com/what-is-osh101-neosh101/

----------


## Troy

> You guys are talking about a group buy.  $200 for 10g.  I read that 10g can last a year depending on usage?  Does the powder form last a year without losing its effectiveness?


 Depends on the person.

Most people use between 50-100mg a day...

So 10g will last around 6 months...

But i heard some people claiming that 10g lasts them a year...It depends a lot. You can only tell by experimentation...

If the powder is stored in the freezer it should be good after one year...The worst you can do with the powder is letting it take moisture, for this you should just not let it to much time in contact with air, and avoid opening the bag after taking it off from the fridge, let it sit first for like 30 mins before opening the bag...

Hope this helps...

----------


## cleverusername

Psi is also known as Neosh101 isn't it? What are the potential sides?

----------


## cleverusername

Nvm, just saw the link you posted.

----------


## BaldJerry

> Depends on the person.
> 
> Most people use between 50-100mg a day...
> 
> So 10g will last around 6 months...
> 
> But i heard some people claiming that 10g lasts them a year...It depends a lot. You can only tell by experimentation...
> 
> If the powder is stored in the freezer it should be good after one year...The worst you can do with the powder is letting it take moisture, for this you should just not let it to much time in contact with air, and avoid opening the bag after taking it off from the fridge, let it sit first for like 30 mins before opening the bag...
> ...


 This does help.  Thanks.  I am thinking I should order for a year plus supply because my biggest concern is a disruption in supply.  I have ordered from MPBTreatments but it appears that they really don't ship to US.  I am going to try Kane or whatever.

----------


## lilpauly

i will be posting a update very soon about group buys for hairloss treatments! treaments are sold at cost! 

group buys for the following will be taking place:

ru in the k nd b solution, cb-03-01 PSI/NEOSH101, bimatoprost, dinoprostone, OC000459, ahk

----------


## growhair

How are people paying? I dont have paypal

----------


## clandestine

> i will be posting a update very soon about group buys for hairloss treatments! treaments are sold at cost! 
> 
> group buys for the following will be taking place:
> 
> ru in the k nd b solution, cb-03-01 PSI/NEOSH101, bimatoprost, dinoprostone, OC000459, ahk


 any sides potential for psi/neosh101?

----------


## gutted

i wonder how psi would perform on slick bald scalps.

the side effects from this are probably from long term use.

----------


## Jazz1

> any sides potential for psi/neosh101?


 What is psi?

----------


## Troy

clandestine,
I've heard some claiming it to be involved in parkinson's disease based on this study - http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2091/8/S1/S13#sec5 - but we have to take in consideration: this was performed in rats, this was with subcutaneous injections, other studies failed to replicate this same results (even with other models), study's on PSI were performed in a phase 2 clinical trial with doses up to 2% (some people trying this outside the trial took only 0.5% topical with great results) with no safety issues - http://clinicaltrialsfeeds.org/clini...ow/NCT00471510 

gutted,
I'm also very interested in see how this performs in bald scalps, it would be great if someone in this condition try it and post results with pictures...

Jazz1,
I've recently posted this, PSI (Proteassome inhibitor I) formerly Neosh101 - http://www.hairlossbuddha.com/what-is-osh101-neosh101/

----------


## gutted

> gutted,
> I'm also very interested in see how this performs in bald scalps, it would be great if someone in this condition try it and post results with pictures...


 i wouldnt count on it, the only thing the norwood 7ers hanging around on these forums can do is moan about how everything in this world is snake oil and HT's are the only cure for these guys. 

The reason why i say a nw7er should try this out is because of the fact that there is more going on in nw7 scalps, if something like psi can have results on a nw7 scalp, it is practically a cure for us all.

psi has a different mode of action, hence we dont know how or why it grows hair, but it does, and in a short amount of time too.

Anyway psi is next on my hitlist to try out.

----------


## Troy

Yeah, you're right...Anyway let's hope at least some NW5+ give this a try...

Psi mode of action is a little complex and wide, check this:




> Quote from someone in the original study: "It works on bone morphogenic protein (BMP). As stated, not only does it increase BMP2 (hair growth) and decrease BMP4 (hair loss) but it also inhibits the way the immune system attacks the hair follicle during MPB (anti-inflammatory properties) and inhibits cell apotosis (cell death) in the follicle. Aside from inhibiting proteasomal activity it also decreases the activity of the transcription factor NF-.kappa.B."

----------


## bald eagle

if i want to just try a treatment like PSI or RU but i can no longer find a  source, do i risk anything? or back to baseline?>

----------


## drfeelgood133

where can I buy NEOSH101?

----------


## Jazz1

Could psi be mixed in Kb solution?

----------


## Jazz1

> i will be posting a update very soon about group buys for hairloss treatments! treaments are sold at cost! 
> 
> group buys for the following will be taking place:
> 
> ru in the k nd b solution, cb-03-01 PSI/NEOSH101, bimatoprost, dinoprostone, OC000459, ahk


 Pmed you on hairlosshelp, can psi be mixed in KB solution?

----------


## Troy

I dont think you can easily get PSI...There is no where to buy this atm at least that i'm aware of...

Anyone interested in knowing more about the status of this should pm marklc2004 at HLH...(lilpauly hope you don´t mind about this, but you helped me and i believe you can make the same for others :Embarrassment: )

I don´t know if PSI can be used in K&B solution, anyway the vehicle in the original study was very simple - PG / Ethanol / Distilled Water - and provided the results we saw in the trials, also people that tried it outside the trial used the same vehicle and results were good too...

----------


## growhair

can I suggest using this as a payment option for the group buy

https://www.dwolla.com/

Ive never tried it but its better then paypal.

----------


## doke

I have used western with no problem with kane in china but its not as easy to get your money back i heard if things go wrong.

----------


## Troy

Don't know about "dwolla"...But PayPal is easy and safe to use




> With PayPal, youre protected from checkout to delivery. We spot problems before they happen with the latest anti-fraud technology. Your financial info is never given away to sellers. And if something goes wrong with your order, your eligible transactions will be fully reimbursed.

----------


## nvdp2002

Hi, Is there any chance I could get in on this group buy. I'm in the UK, so I don't know if you guys are grouping this geographically. In any ways, i would love to get in on this.

----------


## Troy

Hey nvdp2002,

Please contact me (Troy) or Marklc2004 over at HLH for further details.

----------


## lilpauly

the first group buy is going to be 

Valproic Acid (VPA) $17 per 100ml 

Adenosine $17 per 100g 

Minoxidil Sulphate $27 per 100g

----------


## lilpauly

next will be ru for usa customers, psi, oc

----------


## lilpauly

> Pmed you on hairlosshelp, can psi be mixed in KB solution?


 no, u need everclear, pg, etc.

----------


## dex89

> next will be ru for usa customers, psi, oc


 Is the RU already made?

----------


## Jazz1

> next will be ru for usa customers, psi, oc


 Can't this be uk aswell?

----------


## JJacobs152

> the first group buy is going to be 
> 
> Valproic Acid (VPA) $17 per 100ml 
> 
> Adenosine $17 per 100g 
> 
> Minoxidil Sulphate $27 per 100g


 I would stay away from the Valproic Acid. VA is known for causing alopecia as a side effect. Also causes pancreatitis and thrombocyotpenia (decreases your platelet counts --> causes massive bleeding).

Btw, how do I get on the RU formula group buy?

----------


## JJacobs152

I keep killing this thread after I post in it.

----------


## lilpauly

> Is the RU already made?


 in the process. we will hsve it tested price wil be between around 18 per gram maybe a little cheaper

----------


## lilpauly

ru is now avail 99.5+%pure 180 for 10g. pm me on hlh

----------


## JJacobs152

> ru is now avail 99.5+%pure 180 for 10g. pm me on hlh


 What's the price normally?

----------


## lilpauly

320 to 400 dollars.

----------


## lilpauly

an update for psi will be avail soon!

----------


## BaldJerry

MPBTreatments refunded me my money because I live in the US.  Does anyone know if Kane is legit?  When is the group buy going to take place?

----------


## lilpauly

> MPBTreatments refunded me my money because I live in the US.  Does anyone know if Kane is legit?  When is the group buy going to take place?


 right now!

----------


## Troy

> I would stay away from the Valproic Acid. VA is known for causing alopecia as a side effect. Also causes pancreatitis and thrombocyotpenia (decreases your platelet counts --> causes massive bleeding).
> 
> Btw, how do I get on the RU formula group buy?


 I don't think this is correct:




> VPA is an antiepileptic drug frequently prescribed due to its safety and effectiveness. *Prolonged use of VPA resulted in several side effects including hair loss by oral intake; these adverse effects are attributed to zinc and biotinidase depletion* . We did not observe hair re-growth effects when VPA was orally administered to C57BL/6 mice. However, *topical application of VPA significantly promoted hair formation in murine models*. The levels of B-catenin in the mice skin were specifically increased by topical application of VPA .


 Here is the study:

http://www.plosone.org/article/info%...l.pone.0034152

----------


## lilpauly

OFFICIAL GROUP BUYS:

Minoxidil Sulphate                             $27/100g
 Adenosine                                        $17/100g
 Actual Valproic Acid (VPA)                 $17/100ml
 GHK-Cu (Copper Peptide)                  $80/5g
 AHK-Cu (Copper Peptide)                  $90/5g
 Thymosin Beta 4 (TB-500)                 $285/80mg
 RU-58841                                         $180/10g
 K&B 5&#37; Solution                                   $46/250ml

----------


## Troy

> OFFICIAL GROUP BUYS:
> 
> Minoxidil Sulphate                             $27/100g
>  Adenosine                                        $17/100g
>  Actual Valproic Acid (VPA)                 $17/100ml
>  GHK-Cu (Copper Peptide)                  $80/5g
>  AHK-Cu (Copper Peptide)                  $90/5g
>  Thymosin Beta 4 (TB-500)                 $285/80mg
>  RU-58841                                         $180/10g
>  K&B 5% Solution                                   $46/250ml


 
WWWoooWWW those prices are insane :EEK!:

----------


## lilpauly

here is update of my progress 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqiNzVGGRAY

----------


## JJacobs152

> I don't think this is correct:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the study:
> 
> http://www.plosone.org/article/info%...l.pone.0034152


 Ahh, gotcha. I was under the assumption this was an oral pill. I think I'll have to pass. Don't feel safe taking an anti-convulsant medication to promote hair growth. 

Wonder if the other side effects of pancreatitis and thrombocytopenia would still be present with the topical solution.

----------


## JJacobs152

Pauly, you got a number where I can contact you at? I'm stateside as well. Just wanted to get a bit more information on the products before committing.

----------


## Jazz1

I'm bloody fuming right now!!!!

I just got my delivery from MPB treatments and it's is 1 bottle sent of RU1&#37; when I payed for 2! Wait that's not it there's half bloody liquid in the bottle, no damage on the bloody parcel!!

Oh and I have proof the Packaging states quantity 1!

----------


## Troy

Email them to know what's up with the missing bottle...

Measure the liquid it should contain 60ml / 2oz

----------


## Jazz1

> Email them to know what's up with the missing bottle...
> 
> Measure the liquid it should contain 60ml / 2oz


 Iv ordered from them before the bottles should be full as the 5% came fine and full, as I had sides from 5% I payed another two bottles for 1%. They send me this after one month, iv clearly been scammed.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

those who are interested in the group buy write in this thread on hairlosshelp and you will get invitation to forum where it's being organised

http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...hreadid=102073


OFFICIAL GROUP BUYS:

Minoxidil Sulphate $27/100g
Adenosine $17/100g
Actual Valproic Acid (VPA) $17/100ml
GHK-Cu (Copper Peptide) $80/5g
AHK-Cu (Copper Peptide) $90/5g
Thymosin Beta 4 (TB-500) $285/80mg
*RU-58841 $180/10g*
*K&B 5% Solution $46/250ml*

----------


## Jazz1

If I do not get my refund il be reporting their address to the FDA, their address is in the US;

MPBtreatments,
PO BOX 30632,
Little rock, AR 72260,
US.

----------


## Jazz1

> fellas we will be having a group buy for ru! please send me a pm on hairlosshelp marklc2004. we are looking 10g for 200 dollars. other promising hairloss treatments are being discussed  as well


 Can this be shipped the to uk? Or even the KB solutions?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> Can this be shipped the to uk? Or even the KB solutions?


 everything can shipped anywhere! if the customs decide to seize it however then it's problem

----------


## Jazz1

> everything can shipped anywhere! if the customs decide to seize it however then it's problem


 Ok il just buy k&b solutions.

----------


## Jazz1

Guys is this the right place to report MPB treatments? As I have their us address.

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/ReportaProblem/default.htm

----------


## gutted

> If I do not get my refund il be reporting their address to the FDA, their address is in the US;
> 
> MPBtreatments,
> PO BOX 30632,
> Little rock, AR 72260,
> US.


 jazz hasnt your order been shipped?

i placed an order for one bottle, they havent given me the tracking number yet, been 4 days.

----------


## Jazz1

> jazz hasnt your order been shipped?
> 
> i placed an order for one bottle, they havent given me the tracking number yet, been 4 days.


 They scammed me! I placed an order on the 22nd August, I received the parcel today all fine no damage or been opened. I payed them 174usd for 2 bottles RU 1&#37; solutions. When I opened the parcel there was only one bottle, the bottle felt empty and is below half liquid. I checked it and it's well below 60ml. I originaly before this order, placed an order for two bottles 5% which came fine and were full but gave me side effects. So I placed another order for 1% bottles and this is how they scammed me. I'd warn you guys be carefull as anything can be in these solutions how do we know they are really adding RU if they are scamming me like this. I'm very pissed of right now as I waited ages and I hate being scammed, I'm deffinatly going to go through high measures and be contacting the FDA. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

I have proof on the parcel it clearly states 1 bottle 2oz was sent!

----------


## gutted

> They scammed me! I placed an order on the 22nd August, I received the parcel today all fine no damage or been opened. I payed them 174usd for 2 bottles RU 1% solutions. When I opened the parcel there was only one bottle, the bottle felt empty and is below half liquid. I checked it and it's well below 60ml. I originaly before this order, placed an order for two bottles 5% which came fine and were full but gave me side effects. So I placed another order for 1% bottles and this is how they scammed me. I'd warn you guys be carefull as anything can be in these solutions how do we know they are really adding RU if they are scamming me like this. I'm very pissed of right now as I waited ages and I hate being scammed, I'm deffinatly going to go through high measures and be contacting the FDA.
> 
> I have proof on the parcel it clearly states 1 bottle 2oz was sent!


 do a paypal dispute.

----------


## Jazz1

> do a paypal dispute.


 I have an escalated it to a claim, waiting response.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

maybe you should contact MPBtreatments first..if they don't give you a satisfactory response or don't respond at all you could take further measures

----------


## dex89

They refunded my money. I contacted them and told them "what gives motha ****as" and they apologies and refunded my cash.

----------


## doke

Hi guys i cant see mpbt in businness much longer as the complaints are rising i wonder if its customs opening the packs.

----------


## lilpauly

mpmtreatments are not scammers. if people have an complaint contact them and it will resolved. the reason people in the usa organized a ru group buy is because they cant ship to the usa!

----------


## JJacobs152

> those who are interested in the group buy write in this thread on hairlosshelp and you will get invitation to forum where it's being organised
> 
> http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...hreadid=102073
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL GROUP BUYS:
> 
> Minoxidil Sulphate $27/100g
> Adenosine $17/100g
> ...


 I'm interested in the group buy. Can you please send me a link to where the GB is being organized? Thanks.

----------


## Jazz1

> maybe you should contact MPBtreatments first..if they don't give you a satisfactory response or don't respond at all you could take further measures


 No need, they pissed me off, I emailed them several times told them about me paying for 2 bottles of RU1%. They send me one bloody bottle with half a liquid where as when I ordered the two bottles of 5% they were full and the packaging had no damage or was opened. Iv lost trust they could be bloody adding anything to these bottles if they sending me shit like this, I would have been a regular good customer to them but they just pissed on the wrong side of me :Mad: .

----------


## Troy

Just reply on the thread that BaldinLikeBaldwin posted

----------


## Jazz1

> mpmtreatments are not scammers. if people have an complaint contact them and it will resolved. the reason people in the usa organized a ru group buy is because they cant ship to the usa!


 Then why have they sent me one bottle when I payed for two? And the fact that one bottle they sent is half.

----------


## Troy

Hey Jazz1, try to solve things with them first...

Remember that there is some people buying from them, don't screw it for them...

They are no scammers...Sometimes things just don't work the way they should...

Just out of curiosity, how many ml did the bottle contain?

----------


## gutted

theyve got some serious customer service issues.
Take quite a long time to answer emails, i guess only a few people are involved in running it though.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey Jazz1, try to solve things with them first...
> 
> Remember that there is some people buying from them, don't screw it for them...
> 
> They are no scammers...Sometimes things just don't work the way they should...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many ml did the bottle contain?


 I put it in the empty bottle of 60ml and it was below that just above half, the fact is i can understand missing a bottle despite the fact I sent them several emails stating I payed for 2 before they shipped. But the one bottle they sent contains hardly any liquid, how can I trust this bloody liquid they sent even contains any RU and not some other chemical? I waited for this since the 22nd and I'm really pissed of not fact about money the fact I could have taken my business elsewhere
Here look,

----------


## dex89

> I put it in the empty bottle of 60ml and it was below that just above half, the fact is i can understand missing a bottle despite the fact I sent them several emails stating I payed for 2 before they shipped. But the one bottle they sent contains hardly any liquid, how can I trust this bloody liquid they sent even contains any RU and not some other chemical? I waited for this since the 22nd and I'm really pissed of not fact about money the fact I could have taken my business elsewhere
> Here look,


 FDA THEM, after you contacted them of course.

----------


## Jazz1

> FDA THEM, after you contacted them of course.


 If I don't get my money back I will, it has nothing do with the money, I waited this long to be sent hardly anything. I could order RU from Ontario which arrives in 2 days!

----------


## Troy

Hey in the description of contents it states: RU Hair Solution 1% - *"Sample"*

*"Sample"*, maybe this package was sent to you by mistake...Don´t know but it makes sense...

I'm not defending anyone, I just want things to be clarified as I know that the people behind this are trustful...

Anyway you have all the right to be pissed, but wait for their answer as i'm sure there will be one, and please let us know...

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey in the description of contents it states: RU Hair Solution 1% - *"Sample"*
> 
> *"Sample"*, maybe this package was sent to you by mistake...Don´t know but it makes sense...
> 
> I'm not defending anyone, I just want things to be clarified as I know that the people behind this are trustful...
> 
> Anyway you have all the right to be pissed, but wait for their answer as i'm sure there will be one, and please let us know...


 They always send it as sample as month before I ordered 5% solutions 2 bottles I still have that packaging, it gave me side effects so I sold it and decided to order 2 bottles of 1%. Fact is I'm very pissed, here's why iv waited one month for something I can not even use, I don't even know for a fact if it contains any RU in the solution as they were out of stock, for what I know they could easily added dutasteride! I could have bought RU shipped to me in two days! All I want to bloody do is treat my hairloss, instead I'm being taken for a mug.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> Hey in the description of contents it states: RU Hair Solution 1% - *"Sample"*
> 
> *"Sample"*, maybe this package was sent to you by mistake...Don´t know but it makes sense...
> 
> I'm not defending anyone, I just want things to be clarified as I know that the people behind this are trustful...
> 
> Anyway you have all the right to be pissed, but wait for their answer as i'm sure there will be one, and please let us know...


 it's standard procedure to mark packages as "samples" to avoid/reduce custom fees, taxes

----------


## Troy

My bad, sorry...

Didn´t knew

----------


## Jazz1

There's a thread that raxus scammed the polish guys for 2k, also some guy on here got his solution but no RU powder and AHK

----------


## tj0

Hi everybody. I am a new member here and I have 2 questions. 1.) What is RU? 2.) Does anybody know why Nanogen Vegf Serum was pulled from online stores in the U.S.? I reluctantly gave Vegf Serum a try a couple of months back and I have to say that it helped my hairline, seeing it was so expensive that was the only spot that I used it. Not long after beginning it I started to see some white hairs coming in and also an overall thickness to the hair where applied. Was really excited THEN it was gone! I contacted the company that I got it from and they said that they had issues getting it through customs. Don't understand why. Hoping someone here knows more
Thanks.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi everybody. I am a new member here and I have 2 questions. 1.) What is RU? 2.) Does anybody know why Nanogen Vegf Serum was pulled from online stores in the U.S.? I reluctantly gave Vegf Serum a try a couple of months back and I have to say that it helped my hairline, seeing it was so expensive that was the only spot that I used it. Not long after beginning it I started to see some white hairs coming in and also an overall thickness to the hair where applied. Was really excited THEN it was gone! I contacted the company that I got it from and they said that they had issues getting it through customs. Don't understand why. Hoping someone here knows more
> Thanks.


 I just ordered vegf serum now you mentioned it lol, let's see if it works il report back, currently using fluridil, s5 cream, prox-n now and vegf serum will be used all for hairline. I just need to get RU into my regime.

----------


## dex89

> I just ordered vegf serum now you mentioned it lol, let's see if it works il report back, currently using fluridil, s5 cream, prox-n now and vegf serum will be used all for hairline. I just need to get RU into my regime.


 where did you order your vegf serum?

----------


## Jazz1

> where did you order your vegf serum?


 eBay 3month supply 48 pounds :Big Grin: , just seen this cheaper,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NANOGEN-SE...6#ht_500wt_689

----------


## dex89

> eBay 3month supply 48 pounds, just seen this cheaper,
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NANOGEN-SE...6#ht_500wt_689


 Thanks mate  :Smile:

----------


## tj0

Hey jazz! thanks for the reply. i tried ordering Nanogens vegf serum on ebay and they denied my order. is there another brand of vegf serum other than Nanogen?

----------


## Jazz1

> Hey jazz! thanks for the reply. i tried ordering Nanogens vegf serum on ebay and they denied my order. is there another brand of vegf serum other than Nanogen?


 I really don't know mate, I just took your word for it  :Smile: .

----------


## tj0

nanogen products are produced in the U.K. so you should be able to get it there. i can't get it anymore in the U.S. it seems like every time something actually works here, the fda pulls it off the market  :Mad:  for example 15% minoxidil.

----------


## Jazz1

> nanogen products are produced in the U.K. so you should be able to get it there. i can't get it anymore in the U.S. it seems like every time something actually works here, the fda pulls it off the market  for example 15% minoxidil.


 I tell you why the people in the pharmaceutical industry work in the FDA they run the FDA, so they only want you using approved drugs on theirs, sad.

----------


## tj0

very true! it is sad

----------


## Jazz1

> very true! it is sad


 No way you can get this anywhere?

----------


## tj0

not anywhere in the U.S. I even tried going through ebay U.K. and they wouldn't ship it here. i hope it works for you as well as it did for me!

----------


## Jazz1

> not anywhere in the U.S. I even tried going through ebay U.K. and they wouldn't ship it here. i hope it works for you as well as it did for me!


 Shame, what's the reason?

----------


## tj0

i was never able to find the reason. i contacted the company that i had originally purchased it from and they just said that they were having trouble getting it through customs. then it was gone from every online store in the states including amazon. the rest of the nanogen line is available still and it contains vegf, though i suspect not in the amount that the serum contains. anyway hoping they straighten it out soon. have you tried this RU stuff that people are writing about? sounds interesting

----------


## JJacobs152

I can see this all collapsing quick if MPBT is brought to the authorities, especially the FDA. Owner could be looking at long term prison punishment.

----------


## Jazz1

> I can see this all collapsing quick if MPBT is brought to the authorities, especially the FDA. Owner could be looking at long term prison punishment.


 I'm still waiting for a response, I'm just annoyed as I wanted to start treatment ASAP and waited one month to be sent one less bottle and the one bottle sent contains hardly anything in it. If they sent me hardly any liquid it can be anything for what I know not even containing RU :Mad: .

----------


## Jazz1

I really do not get why the hell they sent me one bottle with half liquid and missed the other, there website states new batches in stock!

----------


## gutted

> I really do not get why the hell they sent me one bottle with half liquid and missed the other, there website states new batches in stock!


 just recieved my tracking number.
Which postal company delivers it in the UK?

----------


## Jazz1

> just recieved my tracking number.
> Which postal company delivers it in the UK?


 I payed for express so it was parcel force, just hope they send you everything......such piss take waited one month to receive shit.

----------


## gutted

> I payed for express so it was parcel force, just hope they send you everything......such piss take waited one month to receive shit.


 contact them, although they take around a week to get back to you.

----------


## Jazz1

> contact them, although they take around a week to get back to you.


 Iv opened a dispute and have sent them 5 emails, there's no excuse before they posted I reminded them 2 ru1% solutions, there's was no damage or opening to my parcel so they clearly knew what they were sending, 174 usd out my bank for nothing. They also owe another member here loads stuff they did not send him in his package.

----------


## Jazz1

I feel for these guys, see here people regarding MPBtreatments,
http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...&enterthread=y

----------


## silver

hey guys... i came on this forum looking for a minoxidil product and i've just started reading about this ru 588..

I don't know anything about it yet but seems like a great product..... if there was a reputable source.

I'm in a country that maybe I could get my hands on the powder... 

Is it just a matter of getting the chemical breakdown and finding a chemist to make it for me?


would that work, does anyone know about this?

----------


## cleverusername

> hey guys... i came on this forum looking for a minoxidil product and i've just started reading about this ru 588..
> 
> I don't know anything about it yet but seems like a great product..... if there was a reputable source.
> 
> I'm in a country that maybe I could get my hands on the powder... 
> 
> Is it just a matter of getting the chemical breakdown and finding a chemist to make it for me?
> 
> 
> would that work, does anyone know about this?


 If you don't mind me asking, what country do you live in? I don't think they send it to the US but Canada is okay as well as the UK.

----------


## Jazz1

> If you don't mind me asking, what country do you live in? I don't think they send it to the US but Canada is okay as well as the UK.


 That's if they bloody send anything!

----------


## hellouser

Whos buying the whole batch and how are payment arrangements being made?

----------


## silver

> If you don't mind me asking, what country do you live in? I don't think they send it to the US but Canada is okay as well as the UK.


 
i'm not interested in getting it shipped..

i was wondering about getting it made in the country i'm living.

i'm in south america, maybe here I could have it made cheap

if anyone knows about this...

----------


## lilpauly

OFFICIAL GROUP BUYS: 

Minoxidil Sulphate $27/100g 
Adenosine $17/100g 
Actual Valproic Acid (VPA) $17/100ml 
GHK-Cu (Copper Peptide) $80/5g 
AHK-Cu (Copper Peptide) $90/5g 
Thymosin Beta 4 (TB-500) $285/80mg 
RU-58841 $180/10g 
K&B 5% Solution $46/250ml 

no1 is making a profit!

----------


## lilpauly

Last call for the group buy! We will be placing the order!

----------


## hellouser

> Last call for the group buy! We will be placing the order!


 i thought the group buy was done on the 25th (got a message on my profile wall).

also, since no one has answered, i'll ask again, how does one take part and pay for their share? Paypal??

----------


## lilpauly

> i thought the group buy was done on the 25th (got a message on my profile wall).
> 
> also, since no one has answered, i'll ask again, how does one take part and pay for their share? Paypal??


 u pay the source directly! u will be using paypal

----------


## hellouser

> u pay the source directly! u will be using paypal


 theres no way i can make this time around, its 6-8 business days before i can transfer funds from my bank account to my paypal account and have funds available to pay the $180 for my share.

Sorry  :Frown:

----------


## doke

The problem is as i see it mpbt is a small band outfit with no investment money for customer service if things go wrong and problable that they do not have enough funds to refund a big order costs as with post maynot be making profit.
They may have thought like many lets help people with mpb and at the same time make money but many go bust if as said the complaints go unanswered and with the internet it soon starts to get around they are untrustworthy which is a shame as we all wanted ready mixed ru from a safe supplier.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> theres no way i can make this time around, its 6-8 business days before i can transfer funds from my bank account to my paypal account and have funds available to pay the $180 for my share.
> 
> Sorry


 there will be more group buys in the future

write in the group buy thread on hairlosshelp

----------


## Jazz1

> The problem is as i see it mpbt is a small band outfit with no investment money for customer service if things go wrong and problable that they do not have enough funds to refund a big order costs as with post maynot be making profit.
> They may have thought like many lets help people with mpb and at the same time make money but many go bust if as said the complaints go unanswered and with the internet it soon starts to get around they are untrustworthy which is a shame as we all wanted ready mixed ru from a safe supplier.


 There's no excuse to send me one less package with hardly any liquid in it when I payed them clearly. Again there was no damage to the parcel either, all I wanted was to use the bloody treatments, iv lost 174 dollars I could have bought 10g RU for this, also one month of wasted time. Again I don't care about cost I would have payed them 300 dollars, fact is iv received crap is why I'm pissed off.

----------


## cleverusername

> theres no way i can make this time around, its 6-8 business days before i can transfer funds from my bank account to my paypal account and have funds available to pay the $180 for my share.
> 
> Sorry


 Hey bro, sorry I hadn't seen your post on my wall... I still have the RU but I think it would be best for you to join this group buy.. Way cheaper. Also if you can link a credit card to your paypal account it will work immediately. That's what I'm doing, even called paypal to ask.

----------


## clandestine

Alright, with all the bad rep mpbtreatments has been getting lately around here, I just wanted to say I received my package; 2&#37; and 5% RU KB solutions and 5% AHK-CU solution in under a month and with no issues.

Just mentioning. I live in Canada btw.

Cheers.

----------


## cleverusername

> Alright, with all the bad rep mpbtreatments has been getting lately around here, I just wanted to say I received my package; 2% and 5% RU KB solutions and 5% AHK-CU solution in under a month and with no issues.
> 
> Just mentioning. I live in Canada btw.
> 
> Cheers.


 Given their bad track record I think I'm gonna stick with the group buys form now on. It's good that you got your package though. what % AHK are you using?

----------


## Jazz1

> Alright, with all the bad rep mpbtreatments has been getting lately around here, I just wanted to say I received my package; 2% and 5% RU KB solutions and 5% AHK-CU solution in under a month and with no issues.
> 
> Just mentioning. I live in Canada btw.
> 
> Cheers.


 Can you tell me please if your RU solutions are full to the top? And do all bottles smell the same?

----------


## Troy

Jazz please note this, taken from their website:




> The manufacturer of the aluminum 2oz (60ml) bottles incorrectly measured this volume. Each bottle was filled to the designated fill mark. This volume was actually 80ml not 60ml. Many have received extra product; no worries this freebee is on us. The bottles will now accurately contain exactly 2oz (60ml). The amount needed for a 2 month supply as advertised. 
> 
> For those receiving the corrected bottles, the solution will not fill the bottle completely!*Do not panic, you are receiving the full amount ordered.


 http://www.mpbtreatments.com/#/news/4566379163

----------


## Jazz1

Oh ok my bad then guess I owe them an apology on that, but hope they sort out my missing bottle.

----------


## dgman21

What is the best supplier to go threw to buy RU?? Is it really better than propecia? Propecia has not worked for me and ive been on it for 5 yrs....i need something better...

----------


## lilpauly

> What is the best supplier to go threw to buy RU?? Is it really better than propecia? Propecia has not worked for me and ive been on it for 5 yrs....i need something better...


 this group order is moving forward in testing this batch of ru! we will know the results in approx a week. testing is critical

----------


## Troy

> What is the best supplier to go threw to buy RU?? Is it really better than propecia? Propecia has not worked for me and ive been on it for 5 yrs....i need something better...


 Let me guess. you mainly loose hair on the front / hairline right?

I believe RU could work better in people with frontal recession than propecia does...(this statement is just based on people's testemonials, not saying this is an absolute truth!)

Well 5 years on propecia...You have to take in consideration that maintaining your hair with mpb for 5 years is a great success...Consider the possibility that propecia might have slowed your hair loss rate, and you could be a lot worse without it...

The group buy that lilpauly is talking about is a great oportunity imo

----------


## Troy

> Oh ok my bad then guess I owe them an apology on that, but hope they sort out my missing bottle.


 I know they caused you huge trouble and got you angry...It happens, not everything is roses...

I hope they get everything solved with you...It'll mean a great deal for you and others...

----------


## Jazz1

I'm going ahead with this group buy buying ru and kb solutions, as I can't be bothered with hassle, if they don't sort my other bottle they lose a valuable customer end off.

----------


## gutted

> I'm going ahead with this group buy buying ru and kb solutions, as I can't be bothered with hassle, if they don't sort my other bottle they lose a valuable customer end off.


 jazz what side effcts did you get with 5% RU?

----------


## Troy

> I'm going ahead with this group buy buying ru and kb solutions, as I can't be bothered with hassle, if they don't sort my other bottle they lose a valuable customer end off.


 Great...I'm in that group buy as well...Could not miss the oportunity, the prices are really good :Smile: 

There are a lot of people ordering in this one, but tbh i was expecting some more to get on the boat...

----------


## Jazz1

> jazz what side effcts did you get with 5% RU?


 I couldn't get it up next morning but managed after 20minutes as its pyscological, so I'm going start on lower dosage like I did with propecia to let my body get use to it  :Smile: .

----------


## Jazz1

> Great...I'm in that group buy as well...Could not miss the oportunity, the prices are really good
> 
> There are a lot of people ordering in this one, but tbh i was expecting some more to get on the boat...


 Luckily they extended it so i have ordered 10g RU  :Smile:

----------


## dex89

is the group RU buying already in solution form or in powder?

----------


## Troy

> is the group RU buying already in solution form or in powder?


 Powder

There is a group buy on K&B solution as well - $46 / 250ml

Keep in mind that RU in K&B solution is supposed to be stable for 6 months top, as far as we know!

You just need a digital scale to weight the powder and throw it in the K&B...Remember that 1ml of 5% solution contains something like 45mg of RU

----------


## Jazz1

> Powder
> 
> There is a group buy on K&B solution as well - $46 / 250ml
> 
> Keep in mind that RU in K&B solution is supposed to be stable for 6 months top, as far as we know!
> 
> You just need a digital scale to weight the powder and throw it in the K&B...Remember that 1ml of 5% solution contains something like 45mg of RU


 How would u mix it so that it would be 10mg ru per 1ml?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> How would u mix it so that it would be 10mg ru per 1ml?


 for example measure up 10 ml of solution

weigh up 100 mg of RU, put it in solution 

let it dissolve  :Big Grin:

----------


## dex89

> Powder
> 
> There is a group buy on K&B solution as well - $46 / 250ml
> 
> Keep in mind that RU in K&B solution is supposed to be stable for 6 months top, as far as we know!
> 
> You just need a digital scale to weight the powder and throw it in the K&B...Remember that 1ml of 5% solution contains something like 45mg of RU


 easier said then done, No? Wish I was walter white right now lol

----------


## Jazz1

> for example measure up 10 ml of solution
> 
> weigh up 100 mg of RU, put it in solution 
> 
> let it dissolve


 I love this forum  :Smile: , so that would make 10mg per 1m, can't wait to get this group buy stuff.

----------


## Troy

> easier said then done, No? Wish I was walter white right now lol


 It is that easy...For real!

You can use a scale like this - http://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh.../dp/B0012TDNAM

Imagine you want to make 10 days 5% RU in K&B solution, and you want to use 1ml a day:

- measure 450mg of RU in the scale (10days x 45mg RU)

- throw it in 10ml K&B solution (make sure it dissolves)

Voila you're good to go...Not rocket science

----------


## dex89

> It is that easy...For real!
> 
> You can use a scale like this - http://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh.../dp/B0012TDNAM
> 
> Imagine you want to make 10 days 5&#37; RU in K&B solution, and you want to use 1ml a day:
> 
> - measure 450mg of RU in the scale (10days x 45mg RU)
> 
> - throw it in 10ml K&B solution (make sure it dissolves)
> ...


 hmmm interesting, but what liquid form do you mix  with RU and K&B? 

I'm interested in joining this group buy.

----------


## Jazz1

> hmmm interesting, but what liquid form do you mix  with RU and K&B? 
> 
> I'm interested in joining this group buy.


 KB is already mixed solution you just throw in RU.

----------


## Troy

> KB is already mixed solution you just throw in RU.


 Exactly




> Kraemer & Bohns 5% RU58841 solution (KB5)
> - 27% Demineralized water
> - 63% Ethanol (96%)
> - 2.5% BASF Cremophor RH 410
> - 2.5% BASF Luviquat FC 550
> - 5% RU58841


 You just throw RU in and it should dissolve.

----------


## dex89

> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> You just throw RU in and it should dissolve.


 ohhh, in that case, were do I sign up?

----------


## Troy

> ohhh, in that case, were do I sign up?


 PM someone involved in the group buy over at HLH - Troy, BaldinLikeBaldwin or Marklc2004...

----------


## Amino

Hi Gents,

I'm finding the 5% solution from MPB too strong for me (i was also very sensitive to Dut).

Rather than waste it, anyone have any thoughts on dilluting it to the equivilent of 1% solution? Can I just mix it with something? Any thoughts?

Thanks.

----------


## lilpauly

:Big Grin: _PSI IS NOW available_!

----------


## Jazz1

> _PSI IS NOW available_!


 What is this stuff bro?

----------


## Troy

I answered this a few days ago in this thread...

Not an anti androgen and much more than a growth stimulant.




> It works on bone morphogenic protein (BMP). As stated, not only does it increase BMP2 (hair growth) and decrease BMP4 (hair loss) but it also inhibits the way the immune system attacks the hair follicle during MPB (anti-inflammatory properties) and inhibits cell apotosis (cell death) in the follicle. Aside from inhibiting proteasomal activity it also decreases the activity of the transcription factor NF-.kappa.B.


 


> The most exciting part about this treatment is that it works in a totally unique fashion. Topical administration of OSH101 strongly stimulates dormant hair follicles, increases hair follicle thickness, and overall hair growth So its not going to just affect existing hair like Minox does, it affects DORMANT follicles as well. In the trials, there was a 5% increase in total hair count in JUST 28 days of treatment

----------


## Jazz1

How much is PSI and how is it mixed or used etc?

----------


## clandestine

> _PSI IS NOW available_!


 For 400$/g  :Smile:

----------


## Jairus

I see on mpbtreatments that they have RU in a cream. Is this just applied normally out of the tin? Any dissolving needed? Seems to be easier to apply topically.

Can anyone comment on this?

----------


## Troy

> I see on mpbtreatments that they have RU in a cream. Is this just applied normally out of the tin? Any dissolving needed? Seems to be easier to apply topically.
> 
> Can anyone comment on this?


 You apply the cream directly to the scalp...No need to dissolve it in anything!

If you have shaved/buzzed hair it's good to apply...I have a bit long hair, so it's a nightmare, unless you only apply to the hairline.

----------


## Troy

> How much is PSI and how is it mixed or used etc?


 The concentrations used in the trials were 0.5%, 1%, 2% and i think they even used 5%!

The vehicle is very simple: ethanol, PG, distilled water

----------


## Jairus

> You apply the cream directly to the scalp...No need to dissolve it in anything!
> 
> If you have shaved/buzzed hair it's good to apply...I have a bit long hair, so it's a nightmare, unless you only apply to the hairline.


 Cheers Troy

Do u use it yourself? In terms of applications would it be once a day?

Is the cream stronger than the liquid RU?

I know its a topical anti androgen, but since it seems to penetrate the scalp more, could there be sides?

----------


## Troy

> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'm finding the 5% solution from MPB too strong for me (i was also very sensitive to Dut).
> 
> Rather than waste it, anyone have any thoughts on dilluting it to the equivilent of 1% solution? Can I just mix it with something? Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


 This question got me thinking...

So in the patents of K&B solution, the solutions of 5% and 2% are:




> Kraemer & Bohns 5% RU58841 solution (KB5)
> - 27% Demineralized water
> - 63% Ethanol (96%)
> - 2.5% BASF Cremophor RH 410
> - 2.5% BASF Luviquat FC 550
> - 5% RU58841


 


> Kraemer & Bohns 2% RU58841 solution (KB2)
> - 54% Demineralized water
> - 40% Ethanol (96%)
> - 2% BASF Cremophor RH 410
> - 2% BASF Luviquat FC 550
> - 2% RU58841


 So let's say we want to transform your 5% into 2%, and what you can easily get is distilled water and ethanol.

The ratios change mainly in these two.

60ml 5% solution contain 27% water (something like 16.20 ml) and 63% ethanol (something like 37.80 ml)

You have to start with yours 60ml, let's assume you'll make the double of this - 120 ml - wich will get you a little more than 2% of RU concentration, and we can try to base our math in the Kraemer & Bohns 2% RU58841 solution.

120ml 2% solution contain 54% water (something like 64.80 ml) and 40% ethanol (something like 48.00 ml)

Based on the diferential of water between 5% (60ml) and 2% (120ml) (16.20ml / 64.80ml) I guess you can try to add something like 48ml of distilled water.

Based on the diferential of ethanol between 5% (60ml) and 2% (120ml) (37.80ml / 48.00ml) I guess you can try to add something like 12ml of ethanol (96%).


I don't know if this will work...I would appreciate also someone's thoughts on this...


*Resuming:* Add 48ml of distilled water and 12ml ethanol (96%), you will get 120ml with a much more diluted solution.

----------


## Troy

> Cheers Troy
> 
> Do u use it yourself? In terms of applications would it be once a day?
> 
> Is the cream stronger than the liquid RU?
> 
> I know its a topical anti androgen, but since it seems to penetrate the scalp more, could there be sides?


 I'm expecting to use PSI very soon...Never tried it before.

In trials PSI was used in cycles like 14 days or 21 days. I'm thinking about using it for 21 days cycle then stop for like a month maybe...I'm not sure right now...

The cream is for RU58841-Myristate and the difference between this and regular RU58841 is that it has a myristate lipid tale attached. In trials it was shown to be more safe and more effective then the regular RU, having better targeting of the dermal papilla cells.

I think that people that tried this with the old cream formula didn't had results because the cream recipe was wrong...I also think that this cream is the new/correct formula...

I tried RUM before in a emu oil / PG vehicle but it was too much of a greasy mess for me...I wasn't consistent with it and dropped it...

----------


## Jairus

> I'm expecting to use PSI very soon...Never tried it before.
> 
> In trials PSI was used in cycles like 14 days or 21 days. I'm thinking about using it for 21 days cycle then stop for like a month maybe...I'm not sure right now...
> 
> The cream is for RU58841-Myristate and the difference between this and regular RU58841 is that it has a myristate lipid tale attached. In trials it was shown to be more safe and more effective then the regular RU, having better targeting of the dermal papilla cells.
> 
> I think that people that tried this with the old cream formula didn't had results because the cream recipe was wrong...I also think that this cream is the new/correct formula...
> 
> I tried RUM before in a emu oil / PG vehicle but it was too much of a greasy mess for me...I wasn't consistent with it and dropped it...


 Sound thanks

Was RUM doing anything for you when u tried it? Does it work in the same way propecia does? Or a diff mechanism?

----------


## Jazz1

Ok guys just had an email from MPBtreatments iv cancelled my dispute and accepted them to refund me when ever they can, as I don't want them spending more on delivery as it was an error and I guess I over reacted with anger, these guys are genuine after all and yes their products do work so hopefully I can carry on ordering from them. Email they sent,

"Hello, I would like to apologize for the delay in our response to your 
question, we recently had some technical difficulties with our webmail 
service. To answer your question- There must have been an error with our 
shipping department if you only received one bottle, we will take care 
of this at our expense, we apologize for our human error. Regarding your 
concern over the amount of liquid in the bottle, as indicated on our 
webshop each one of our RU solutions is sold in the amount of 2oz or 60 
ml, I would like to implore you to measure the amount of liquid in your 
bottle, you will see upon inspection that hte bottle contains 60mls as 
indicated on the website; however, the bottles that we ship in are 80ml 
bottles, this is why the bottle is not filled to the brim because the 
bottle has an 80ml capacity not 60ml, however you are still receiving a 
60ml solution which will last from one to two months depending on 
whether you use one or two mls per day. please let me know what address 
you would prefer us to send your extra bottle to."

----------


## JJacobs152

I think it's hilarious, that not a single person has asked for purity papers. Don't you guys want to know what you ordered is 99.9% pure product, and doesn't have any impurities. 

Why haven't those papers been posted?

----------


## lilpauly

People who are ordering from the group buy will have the Ru tested by a third party

----------


## lilpauly

group buy extended!
OFFICIAL GROUP BUYS: 

Minoxidil Sulphate $27/100g 
Adenosine $17/100g 
Actual Valproic Acid (VPA) $17/100ml 
GHK-Cu (Copper Peptide) $80/5g 
AHK-Cu (Copper Peptide) $90/5g 
Thymosin Beta 4 (TB-500) $285/80mg 
RU-58841 $180/10g 
K&B 5% Solution $46/250ml 

we are currently testing the ru and tb

----------


## dex89

GOOD, can't wait to buy RU and KB.

----------


## silver

Hi guys... I'm fairly new to this and very overwhelmed with all the information.

I would like to get in on the group buy... can I get ask a few questions and get some things worked out in my mind?  Please?


The RU is in a powder and I mix it with a solution so I need to buy both from the group correct?

$180 (RU) +$24 (solution) = $204        Any other cost?


How long will this last me?


When is it shipped... or when would I receive the product?


I'm currently taking Kirkland minox. 2 times per day.... Do I just quit that cold and start with the RU or do I do both?  How to I deal with this?


Are there any side effects from the RU?



Thanks guys... hairloss for me has been like a punch in the face that I get constantly hour after hour every day.  I can't go much time without thinking about it and worrying or feeling so depressed.  
Nice to find this forum and have some hope that i'll be able to save some hair.


Thanks again.

----------


## Troy

> Sound thanks
> 
> Was RUM doing anything for you when u tried it? Does it work in the same way propecia does? Or a diff mechanism?


 TBH at the time I felt it could be doing something positive, a little less shedding. But the truth is that I didn't gave it a good shot. Not because I don't believe it would work, it was just that I found Emu oil to be too greasy for me, and that's bad when you have a bit long hair like me.

I also tried to use RUM in ethanol / aloe vera vehicle, but it doesn't dissolve...

RUM in the proper cream vehicle used in the studies is, in my eyes a very promising treatment.

RU/RUM work in different way finasteride does. Finasteride is 5ar inhibitor, wich reduces your levels of dht. RU/RUM are anti androgens, they block androgen receptors, having high affinity for them, giving androgens a hard time to bind to them. Please not that we want anti androgens to work locally in order to reduce side effects (unfortunatly they have them too when absorbed systemically, but in a lower rate then 5ar inhibitors imo).

Hope this helps

----------


## Troy

> I think it's hilarious, that not a single person has asked for purity papers. Don't you guys want to know what you ordered is 99.9% pure product, and doesn't have any impurities. 
> 
> Why haven't those papers been posted?


 Before ordering you can ask them for their current HNMR and HPLC reports

----------


## lilpauly

i think this group buy will be the only source that will have ru 3 party verified by a lab.

----------


## UK_

Has someone actually released an RU hair loss mix?  So we dont have to do all the mixing ourselves and risk blood poisoning.

----------


## Troy

> Has someone actually released an RU hair loss mix?  So we dont have to do all the mixing ourselves and risk blood poisoning.


 mpbtreatments  -  google it

----------


## UK_

> mpbtreatments  -  google it


 Okay thanks for that.

Are there any sites like that selling products that address PGD2?  Dont like the sound of anti-androgens.

----------


## Jazz1

Does this PGD2 sound promising?

----------


## Troy

> Okay thanks for that.
> 
> Are there any sites like that selling products that address PGD2?  Dont like the sound of anti-androgens.


 LOL No worries...

To adress PGD2 - google thekaneshop - look for CRTH2 Antagonists - OC000459

Jazz1, yes CRTH2 Antogonists do look promising IMO. Please take the time to read this interview, it's very interesting - http://www.aad.org/dermatology-world...etic-alopecia-

----------


## Troy

> Hi guys... I'm fairly new to this and very overwhelmed with all the information.
> 
> I would like to get in on the group buy... can I get ask a few questions and get some things worked out in my mind?  Please?
> 
> 
> The RU is in a powder and I mix it with a solution so I need to buy both from the group correct?
> 
> $180 (RU) +$24 (solution) = $204        Any other cost?
> 
> ...


 Yes. RU is in powder form and you need to weight it and mix it in K&B solution (it's the best vehicle imo, but there are others) in order to make a solution in your prefered concentration (1% - 5%).

RU58841 - $180 (10g) + K&B Solution $46 (250ml) = $226

How long it lasts depends on the concentration you use. Trials showed best results with 5% 1ml per day.In this case 10g will last 200 days. But there are people that have good results with lower concentrations. Some people claim that 10g lasts them a year...

RU is being tested and group buy will end in the beggining of October, so sometime in October you should get it.

You should not quit minox, I think RU is not strong enough to maintain the hairs that "belong" to minox...You should use them both, try to use them at least 30mins or 1h apart.

There are testemonials of anti androgen like side effects (brainfog, low libido...), but in much lower rate than finasteride. K%B solution is suposed to lower side effects and increase efficacy, because it lowers systemic absorption.

Hope this helps

----------


## dex89

> Yes. RU is in powder form and you need to weight it and mix it in K&B solution (it's the best vehicle imo, but there are others) in order to make a solution in your prefered concentration (1% - 5%).
> 
> RU58841 - $180 (10g) + K&B Solution $46 (250ml) = $226
> 
> How long it lasts depends on the concentration you use. Trials showed best results with 5% 1ml per day.In this case 10g will last 200 days. But there are people that have good results with lower concentrations. Some people claim that 10g lasts them a year...
> 
> RU is being tested and group buy will end in the beggining of October, so sometime in October you should get it.
> 
> You should not quit minox, I think RU is not strong enough to maintain the hairs that "belong" to minox...You should use them both, try to use them at least 30mins or 1h apart.
> ...


 This answered all my questions, I will defiantly be in the group buy. Thank you.

----------


## Troy

Glad to help...

----------


## Amino

> This question got me thinking...
> 
> So in the patents of K&B solution, the solutions of 5% and 2% are:
> 
> So let's say we want to transform your 5% into 2%, and what you can easily get is distilled water and ethanol.
> 
> The ratios change mainly in these two.
> 
> 60ml 5% solution contain 27% water (something like 16.20 ml) and 63% ethanol (something like 37.80 ml)
> ...


 Hi Troy,

Thanks for your input,

I'm going to try this, sounds plausible - anyone else have any comments before I commit to using it?

Thanks.

----------


## silver

Thank you Troy, I appreciate your help.



Thanks again

----------


## freddiegemini

i've ordered 2&#37; KB + RU mixed solution from mpbtreatments but wishing now i was part of the group buy as the RU will be tested. I'm not sure i can trust mpbtreatments with the quality of their product having read some of the stories.

does anyone know if mpbtreatments get their RU tested and how they can guarantee quality of product?

----------


## Troy

I believe mpbtreatments RU is good quality...

The stories out there relate to their shipping time, the fact that they take some time answering emails and to the time while they had RU out of stock...

I don't read stories about their lack of quality...As far as RU quality you'll have a hard time finding testemonials stating that it is bad...

Concerning price, well this group buy is much better...

When ordering from MPBT you can ask for their current HNMR and HPLC reports. If people don't trust their product they should organize and get a third party testing on their RU.

In fact the RU from the group buy will have third party testing

----------


## Jazz1

MPB treatment deffinatly works, as I used 5% gave me sides but stopped itch over night, sides went away after a day. I have the 1% I'm going to start next week as I have bit stress on my head so once I'm normal il give 1% a go but in low ML until my body adjust to it.

----------


## Dan26

> Okay thanks for that.
> 
> Are there any sites like that selling products that address PGD2?  Dont like the sound of anti-androgens.


 UK, anti androgen's are a HUGE component of fighting hair loss, they prevent further damage. RU with KB solution has proven to be pretty safe, as long as you don't use a crazy high dose/concentration. As soon as something is available that addresses PGD2, we will be in much better shape. Final thing is a growth factor aka something that can reverse fibrosis/damage to the hair follicle. Combine all three and it's a wrap son! It's just without commercialized products, it makes things a little more tricky.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

Has anyone ordered recently and received their products with no problems?

----------


## KeepHoping

Where is psi available?

----------


## doke

As el dut says at hlh forum ru is best started with 5% if you mpb is bad and when you have results reduce the dose.

----------


## Jazz1

Anyone receive a refund recently from MPBtreatments?

----------


## gutted

just recived 5% Ru solution to be used on my temples daily.

lets hope i get my temples back with my internal regime and RU!

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

how long does it take from when you order until they give you a tracking no?

----------


## JJacobs152

I hope you guys take before and after pics, to judge if this actually worked or not. Hopefully 3 month time frame pictures will be good.

----------


## Jazz1

I am, I started 1% RU yesturday on 0.3ml only hairline so far no sides, but 1ml 5% RU gave me sides, so fingers crossed I get no sides on lower dosage and slowly increase it to 1ml and rebuild my hairline, I'm also using vegf serum, s5 cream, prox-n, folligen cream, eucapil and castor oil rotated different days to target the hairline, so just started them all  :Smile: .

----------


## gutted

> how long does it take from when you order until they give you a tracking no?


 4/5 days, they only ship on thursdays.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> 4/5 days, they only ship on thursdays.


 
ok thx....

----------


## freddiegemini

Question for long term RU users.

Does the use of RU up the sensitivity and amount of androgen receptors in the scalp/follicle?

E.g over time do you have to up the amount/concentration of RU you use in order to maintain and when you stop will the hairloss be more aggressive than it would be if you hadn't used RU

----------


## clandestine

Hi.

So I (stupidly) left my RU 5% KB solution out of the fridge over night with the top off. Absent minded.

Is there anything to be said about loss of potency? Or not really with just one night out of fridge cap off. 

Any input appreciated,

Cheers.

----------


## freddiegemini

> Hi.
> 
> So I (stupidly) left my RU 5% KB solution out of the fridge over night with the top off. Absent minded.
> 
> Is there anything to be said about loss of potency? Or not really with just one night out of fridge cap off. 
> 
> Any input appreciated,
> 
> Cheers.


 yea that's really stupid. what a mug you are.

----------


## clandestine

> yea that's really stupid. what a mug you are.


 Hey man, just because you're feeling dickbreak from toco-8 doesn't mean you should spam other threads. Rather sad, really.

----------


## clandestine

Hi.

So I (stupidly) left my RU 5% KB solution out of the fridge over night with the top off. Absent minded.

Is there anything to be said about loss of potency? Or not really with just one night out of fridge cap off. 

Any input appreciated,

Cheers.

----------


## freddiegemini

> Hey man, just because you're feeling dickbreak from toco-8 doesn't mean you should spam other threads. Rather sad, really.


 jesus a proper mug. abuse a newbie on another thread for no apparent reason and then mug off when it comes back.

----------


## clandestine

Hi.

So I (stupidly) left my RU 5% KB solution out of the fridge over night with the top off. Absent minded.

Is there anything to be said about loss of potency? Or not really with just one night out of fridge cap off. 

Any input appreciated,

Cheers.
   *

----------


## lilpauly

fellas the supplier comes back oct 8th. once we get a sample it will be tested by a third party! dont miss the opportunity to get ru for 180 for 10g. only ru thats tested by a third party

----------


## clandestine

lilpauly; can you please answer my question?

----------


## tj0

hi fellas. i'm new to this forum. could somebody please explain to me what RU is and how i can get some. from reading these posts it seems promising. thank you

----------


## lilpauly

> Hi.
> 
> So I (stupidly) left my RU 5% KB solution out of the fridge over night with the top off. Absent minded.
> 
> Is there anything to be said about loss of potency? Or not really with just one night out of fridge cap off. 
> 
> Any input appreciated,
> 
> Cheers.
>    *


 its fine .

----------


## SyntheseLabRat

> 1) much more expensive than finasteride
> 2) taking a pill is much easier than using topicals
> 3) there are no RELIABLE RU suppliers... a lot of the time they send you "fake" RU


 You can have it analyzed for identity and purity for about 200 Euro at a laboratory which performs analyses, if you provide reference material (which has to be the true stuff for sure). They will just calibrate their NMR (nuclear magnetic resonance) device with the reference sample and compare the NMR spectra. HPLC is also an alternative. 
It is also possible to identify the substance with NMR without providing a reference material, such a complete analysis will cost about 800 Euro. 
We are currently doing this for a substance we are going to use in the future.

----------


## JJacobs152

> its fine .


 Pauly, you seem to be a pretty fit guy. Do you know a lot about roids? Not implying that you take them or took them, just wanted to pick your brain about it.

Also, is it too late to join the group buy?

----------


## JJacobs152

> Yes. RU is in powder form and you need to weight it and mix it in K&B solution (it's the best vehicle imo, but there are others) in order to make a solution in your prefered concentration (1% - 5%).
> 
> RU58841 - $180 (10g) + K&B Solution $46 (250ml) = $226
> 
> How long it lasts depends on the concentration you use. Trials showed best results with 5% 1ml per day.In this case 10g will last 200 days. But there are people that have good results with lower concentrations. Some people claim that 10g lasts them a year...
> 
> RU is being tested and group buy will end in the beggining of October, so sometime in October you should get it.
> 
> You should not quit minox, I think RU is not strong enough to maintain the hairs that "belong" to minox...You should use them both, try to use them at least 30mins or 1h apart.
> ...


 Troy, do you have a link to these articles? Would like to read them for my own benefit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jazz1

> Pauly, you seem to be a pretty fit guy. Do you know a lot about roids? Not implying that you take them or took them, just wanted to pick your brain about it.
> 
> Also, is it too late to join the group buy?


 Stick to pre workouts hard training, iv been in the game 8 years, iv tryed roids just water retention and hard pumps, my theory anyways anyone knows training is about maintaining pumps. My brother takes roids sus and deca injections plus tablets after to keep gains etc, but he's lucky as he has a full head thick hair lucky git has my dads genes. If I did not suffer this bloody hairloss I'd probably be on the roids on a regular cycle as the pumps and definition were amazing  :Smile: .

----------


## JJacobs152

> Stick to pre workouts hard training, iv been in the game 8 years, iv tryed roids just water retention and hard pumps, my theory anyways anyone knows training is about maintaining pumps. My brother takes roids sus and deca injections plus tablets after to keep gains etc, but he's lucky as he has a full head thick hair lucky git has my dads genes. If I did not suffer this bloody hairloss I'd probably be on the roids on a regular cycle as the pumps and definition were amazing .


 I used to take 1-AD (1-androstenediol) as a junior in high school, back in 2002. I remember GNC used to sell the product in a yellow tint container with 60 capsules or so. They recommended taking 3 tablets/day to see results. If I recall correctly, I think I only purchased 2 containers and stopped. 

Anyways, I graduated high school and started college. I noticed my hair thinning at the temples in 2005 or so. It's 12 years later, since taking 1-AD, and my temples have receded a good amount and there is diffuse thinning through the top of the scalp and crown. 

I have a feeling that taking the 1-AD is causing this. I've been doing research, but wanted to clarify and get the proper answer.

+ 1-AD gets converted to 1-Test, which is aka dihydroboldenone via 5a-reductase mechanism. Propecia/Finasteride can work here.
+ 1-Test gets converted to DHT via some unknown pathway, where Propecia/Finasteride won't work. 

However, can't P/F be effective for the first statement? I know that steroids have their side effects of acne, gyno, etc etc, but the side effect of male pattern baldness - would it still persist after over a decade of no use?

I'm currently using minoxidil 5% foam, and going to start back up on nizoral 2% shampoo. Was thinking of using a spironolactone cream on the scalp. In addition, using the RU58861 compound, since it seems to be an irreversible competitor for DHT.

----------


## freddiegemini

Jazz how you finding your new batch of 1&#37; - sides/effectiveness etc?

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz how you finding your new batch of 1% - sides/effectiveness etc?


 Wicked no side effects I'm using it every other day when I don't use propecia, I'm only using half ML on the hairline. There products are legit and they refunded me my money for the item that was not sent so they are honest. I will be ordering more from them soon  :Smile: .

----------


## dex89

> Wicked no side effects I'm using it every other day when I don't use propecia, I'm only using half ML on the hairline. There products are legit and they refunded me my money for the item that was not sent so they are honest. I will be ordering more from them soon .


 Your not from the US huh you lucky son of a  :Big Grin:

----------


## freddiegemini

> Wicked no side effects I'm using it every other day when I don't use propecia, I'm only using half ML on the hairline. There products are legit and they refunded me my money for the item that was not sent so they are honest. I will be ordering more from them soon .


 nice one 

so you take propecia one day and then RU the next. alternating

what amount of propecia you taking? 1mg EOD?

how'd you measure the .5ml? does it get rid of your itch? did you see results from your 5&#37; solution?

i'm waiting for my 2% to arrive

enough ppl have ordered from mpbtreatments that we should all be documenting on here. we'll work out by Xmas time if the stuff is effective

obviously there's guys like El_Dut who have used RU for yrs with success

----------


## Jazz1

Lol guys, I use 1mg propecia every other day, even on propecia I get odd itch hairline If I stop propecia my scalp itches bad and tingles etc. Anyways I measure 0.5ml RU 1% not 5ml, and drop it around my hairline, no side effects yet and the odd itch is gone  :Smile: , il defiantly be ordering more as they are honest and genuine and the products defiantly work.

----------


## Jazz1

> Your not from the US huh you lucky son of a


 Uk lol I feel for you man.

----------


## JJacobs152

Is it still too late to jump on the group buy?

----------


## lilpauly

> Is it still too late to jump on the group buy?


 no sir its not to late! remember this ru is the only ru that will be tested by a third party

----------


## lilpauly

> Pauly, you seem to be a pretty fit guy. Do you know a lot about roids? Not implying that you take them or took them, just wanted to pick your brain about it.
> 
> Also, is it too late to join the group buy?


 yes i took test e, tbol, and anvar. these 3 roids are easy on the hairlinr

----------


## Troy

> Troy, do you have a link to these articles? Would like to read them for my own benefit.


 Some good reading

http://books.google.pt/books?id=ODBL...%204ma&f=false

http://www.google.com/patents/US2005...page&q&f=false

http://www.researchgate.net/publicat...ailed_macaques

----------


## freddiegemini

> Some good reading
> 
> http://books.google.pt/books?id=ODBL...%204ma&f=false
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents/US2005...page&q&f=false
> 
> http://www.researchgate.net/publicat...ailed_macaques


 troy brilliant work bud. found these v.useful

top line: RU appears to be effective but once you cease to use it the follicles become hyper sensitive to DHT and loss of hair thickness will set in v.quickly

the long term effects have also not been studied on humans but in monkeys there appeared to be no systematic side effects

----------


## freddiegemini

> Pauly, you seem to be a pretty fit guy. Do you know a lot about roids? Not implying that you take them or took them, just wanted to pick your brain about it.
> 
> Also, is it too late to join the group buy?


 roids are not needed. a good diet / nutrition and correct exercise is needed.

i can say this as i know first hand ppl that use roids and those that don't. in every way the non-riods guys are better off

just my input

----------


## dex89

> roids are not needed. a good diet / nutrition and correct exercise is needed.
> 
> i can say this as i know first hand ppl that use roids and those that don't. in every way the non-riods guys are better off
> 
> just my input


 Yeah I would never try roids, even though it took me many years to be at 220lbs going all naturally which was a bitch.

anyways, let me know when the RU stuff is ready mates  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jazz1

What's happening about RU group buy? Payments?

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

> What's happening about RU group buy? Payments?


 in due time young padawan

----------


## lilpauly

We ate waiting for the Ru to be tested. Remember its the only Ru that will be tested by a third party.

----------


## doke

jazz is the mpb ru a lotion and is it greasy?

----------


## Jazz1

> jazz is the mpb ru a lotion and is it greasy?


 Yes and not greasy, it's working I'm getting less hair.

----------


## Amercancer

Quick question if r u  suppost to stop shedding and regrow hair on mid scalp. I think this rogaine stuff is makin me shed to much. All it's really doin is makin hair longer and shed. If this stuff is good can u stop minoxidil stuff?

----------


## Rootzoost

I have been using RU for a couple of months now, and all I can say is this stuff is a life saver!
I had been on mixoxidi for years, and although it's stopped my hairloss at first in the last couple of years the effects had been wearing off and my hair was really thinning bad, confidence was at an all time low. 
Had been viewing the forums for a while and read about this "RU58841" must admit I was sceptical as I had tryed proscar with no joy. Then I read it works in a different to is thought I would give it a go. 
Ordered from mpb as soon as it became avalible, and I'm already having great results!! Can't tell you guys how it feels to to see your hair get better rather than worse.
On the down side it is expensive in my opinion.I wouldn't mind getting in on a group buy to keep my costs down.

----------


## Jazz1

> I have been using RU for a couple of months now, and all I can say is this stuff is a life saver!
> I had been on mixoxidi for years, and although it's stopped my hairloss at first in the last couple of years the effects had been wearing off and my hair was really thinning bad, confidence was at an all time low. 
> Had been viewing the forums for a while and read about this "RU58841" must admit I was sceptical as I had tryed proscar with no joy. Then I read it works in a different to is thought I would give it a go. 
> Ordered from mpb as soon as it became avalible, and I'm already having great results!! Can't tell you guys how it feels to to see your hair get better rather than worse.
> On the down side it is expensive in my opinion.I wouldn't mind getting in on a group buy to keep my costs down.


 
Which type you using from MPB?

----------


## Rootzoost

5%  JAZZ1  
I saw you sold your 5%, shame I would have bought it as I've just recieved my 2nd order. 
So what are you using now? Is it the 1% ? And how's it working for you?

----------


## MrBlonde

Is it too late for me to join the group buy?  Also does anyone know of any shipping problems to the UK.  I live in Ireland.

Where can I get the K&B solution from. Please link me  :Big Grin: 

I need a micro scale to measure out my solution then, anything else?

----------


## freddiegemini

> worth a shot. I'm going to give a shot for 6 months. I got nothing to lose but more hair.
> 
> I can understand spanish with very good level so I read more success stories than hairlosshelp.


 you do have more to loose though. RU is without doubt, like finasteride, a long term commitment. all the literature suggests you can maintain on RU, even re-grow but that once you stop androgen receptors multiply in the scalp/follicle and become more sensitive. 

ive seen this first hand. a friend used RU for 2 months - thought it wasnt working came off and bang his hairloss accelerated way quicker than it was because he'd been applying an AA to his scalp that played around with the mapping etc of the receptors in his scalp

its like fin - you've got to be on it full time and be prepared that if it doesn't work for you its going to really f things up and accelerate HL

----------


## Jazz1

> you do have more to loose though. RU is without doubt, like finasteride, a long term commitment. all the literature suggests you can maintain on RU, even re-grow but that once you stop androgen receptors multiply in the scalp/follicle and become more sensitive. 
> 
> ive seen this first hand. a friend used RU for 2 months - thought it wasnt working came off and bang his hairloss accelerated way quicker than it was because he'd been applying an AA to his scalp that played around with the mapping etc of the receptors in his scalp
> 
> its like fin - you've got to be on it full time and be prepared that if it doesn't work for you its going to really f things up and accelerate HL


 That's like any hairloss drug but proper is an be bought anywhere widely unlike RU, what happens if MPB closes and those guys who are dependant on their RU premixed solutions?
But then again there's a guy on hairloss help who uses DUT if his RU gets delayed or he runs out to stop shedding and that works fine until his RU arrives etc.

----------


## Rootzoost

> That's like any hairloss drug but proper is an be bought anywhere widely unlike RU, what happens if MPB closes and those guys who are dependant on their RU premixed solutions?
> But then again there's a guy on hairloss help who uses DUT if his RU gets delayed or he runs out to stop shedding and that works fine until his RU arrives etc.


 Good point !
That's why I wanna get another source just in case it closes .
I remember I was using Dr Lees "*******" 15% minoxidil and went to place a repeat order and he had been shut down by the FDA. (nearly had a heart attack)
Could happen to MPB, i hope not.
But I wanna get a supply and stock up in my fridge/freezer. 
Is that group buy still going ahead, count me in

----------


## MrBlonde

Me too.  I want to be part of the group buy.

What do you guys need or who should I contact to jump aboard?

----------


## Jazz1

> Good point !
> That's why I wanna get another source just in case it closes .
> I remember I was using Dr Lees "*******" 15% minoxidil and went to place a repeat order and he had been shut down by the FDA. (nearly had a heart attack)
> Could happen to MPB, i hope not.
> But I wanna get a supply and stock up in my fridge/freezer. 
> Is that group buy still going ahead, count me in


 I just ordered 9 bottles of 15% Dr Klein promox as the clinic in uk that does 12.5% was great on hairline but they charge too much. Il keep you posted I've read promox works great as well  :Smile:  il just be using it on hairline.

----------


## doke

holy cow jazz that promox must have cost a lot nine bottles i hope you have success as at regrowth com they interviewed Dr Kline and with proof he has had 75% success rate with his patients.
You should try the topical on its own jazz as it may be better than ru and all the other things out there.

----------


## Jazz1

> holy cow jazz that promox must have cost a lot nine bottles i hope you have success as at regrowth com they interviewed Dr Kline and with proof he has had 75&#37; success rate with his patients.
> You should try the topical on its own jazz as it may be better than ru and all the other things out there.


 I did have great success genhair finesteride alone but that stopped working after 6 month shed so I had to jump on 1mg propecia. Actually Dr Klein was not that expensive, for me here in the uk considering what I was paying the belgravia clinic. I bought 7 bottles of 100ml 15% promox for 99 dollars and he gave me 2 free that's over a years supply for 456 pounds in the uk. I was payin the belgravia clinic in London 1300 odd pounds a year for 12.5% minoxidol etc so for me Dr Klein is cheap  :Wink: . Plus before i ordered I done research and found several threads people had great success, so I will judge if it works  :Smile: .

----------


## Rootzoost

> I did have great success genhair finesteride alone but that stopped working after 6 month shed so I had to jump on 1mg propecia. Actually Dr Klein was not that expensive, for me here in the uk considering what I was paying the belgravia clinic. I bought 7 bottles of 100ml 15% promox for 99 dollars and he gave me 2 free that's over a years supply for 456 pounds in the uk. I was payin the belgravia clinic in London 1300 odd pounds a year for 12.5% minoxidol etc so for me Dr Klein is cheap . Plus before i ordered I done research and found several threads people had great success, so I will judge if it works .


 I don't think finesteride topicaly plays a big roll,as also the Tretinoin, Azelaic Acid and Progesterone don't  do a huge amount topical, but they won't do any harm.
The think that what really makes a difference is the 15% minox. I really noticed a difference when I went from 5% to 15%, just watch the side effects though.
  I have tryed all the others topicaly and none of them made much of a difference.

----------


## Jazz1

> I don't think finesteride topicaly plays a big roll,as also the Tretinoin, Azelaic Acid and Progesterone don't  do a huge amount topical, but they won't do any harm.
> The think that what really makes a difference is the 15% minox. I really noticed a difference when I went from 5% to 15%, just watch the side effects though.
>   I have tryed all the others topicaly and none of them made much of a difference.


 Genhair topical spray did work for 6months etc I can't wait to use promox now.

----------


## Jazz1

I read good stuff about this, I guess it would feed your follicles etc i might order it.
http://www.divineherbal.co.uk/f-a-qs...erbal-hair-oil

----------


## doke

I think you can use the 15% once a day which will help with less side effects if any.

----------


## MrBlonde

> I read good stuff about this, I guess it would feed your follicles etc i might order it.
> http://www.divineherbal.co.uk/f-a-qs...erbal-hair-oil


 What good things have you heard?  All I can see are the testimonials on the website and one thread on the hair loss forum where some guy said it works for his sides burns.  Side areas are always going to regrow.

I'm not saying its a scam just yet but they have what looks like a dermapatch or toppik picture on the site which doesn't bode well.

----------


## Jazz1

> What good things have you heard?  All I can see are the testimonials on the website and one thread on the hair loss forum where some guy said it works for his sides burns.  Side areas are always going to regrow.
> 
> I'm not saying its a scam just yet but they have what looks like a dermapatch or toppik picture on the site which doesn't bode well.


 Well I use hair oils mixed castor, emu, navratna etc and they work good, I read eBay testimonials and seem good. Worth a try, il give it a go soon and let you guys know. Oh and a guy on ************ posted good results from it.

----------


## joey1979

what kind of sides people getting on the 15% minox? I still have a bottle of the ******* and am considering using it again. I cant really say whether it worked the first time round as i wasnt applying it consistently.

Now that my hairloss is much more noticeable i have taken it much more seriously.

----------


## Rootzoost

Listen joey if I were you I would get on it straight away! 
It's much easier to keep what you got that to try and get back what your loss!
Trust me !!

----------


## Jazz1

I like lotions or creams in 12 or 15% as its less greasy etc, I have no sides apart from good growth  :Smile: .

----------


## Jcm800

> I like lotions or creams in 12 or 15% as its less greasy etc, I have no sides apart from good growth .


 Good growth?  Where, hairline? I haven't sifted thru this thread but are you taking this stuff pre mixed? Think I've seen pre mixed in a silver looking bottle on flea bay??

----------


## doke

Bryan Shelton at hairlosshelp nows a lot about hair loss products and he always says proxiphen prescription is the one to use,but before anyone goes to a search on it he also sells proxiphen non prescrip which is a shampoo and lotion which was supposed to be good if you do not like minoxidil or any drugs.
But a thought i did buy one small tub of presrip proxiphen and it is a tiny little tub of thick cream that i did not like because it was too thick and had small bits not mixed properly im not sure if its changed noe as it was a few years ago.
Im posting this to let anyone be aware before buying this product im not saying it does not do anything as i did not use long enough,but i would rather get what jazz has in promox as Dr Kline has had a 75% success with his product and has constantly upgraded it,i think he had the success with his 5% promox but you would have to ask him what product to use as he does like to prescribe what he thinks will help you and at his site you can fill in a hairloss questions with what norwood state your loss is and what i did like about him is he was honest in what he told me in that i might be able to get my 4 norwood some regrowth and may get some good results but he did not put any sales pressure to buy his product.

----------


## joey1979

Rootzoost you do mean *******?
I have a bottle and a half left. Eventually will run out. this time round I am using it proper and hopefully get some positive effect.
Rootzoost do you know where I can get the ******* once mine runs out?
Thanks again

----------


## JJacobs152

What's the latest word for this GB? By the way, anybody know where it's coming from?

----------


## Maradona

Long time since posting guys. I have come here to warn you about RU.  

Due to more people using RU in other forums, there has been a report of RU causing life threatening heart issues. I know this person and he was in the spanish forums and other forums. 

I have also heard from other dudes having chest discomfort with these drugs.

I can testify to this fact as I had these issues too with finasteride back in january. I experienced heart issues when on finasteride and thought it was minoxidil but it seems AAs do have an effect on the heart too.

You all know my reputation here and that I will not lie about this. 

Anybody who is using RU in my opinion *needs to stop using it because it can kill you.* 

It is a rare side but it did happen recently. Take care guys and stop this non sense of treatments. Just get Gho and move on with your life or wait for future treatments. 

You have been warned.

I would suggest Spencer Kobren to remove this thread as it is not an FDA approved drug especially when this recent issue that has come to the surface. 

I am sorry for the people suffering because of anti androgens.

I deeply believe *both finasteride and any anti androgen needs to be removed from the web* ever since I experienced PFS early this year but that's too much to ask especially for *Spencer Kobren who supports this HT industry and Merck.*

If there's an administrator here. Please do consider removing RU threads or anything RU related.

Thanks for your attention.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Long time since posting guys. I have come here to warn you about RU.  
> 
> Due to more people using RU in other forums, there has been a report of RU causing life threatening heart issues. I know this person and he was in the spanish forums and other forums. 
> 
> I have also heard from other dudes having chest discomfort with these drugs.
> 
> I can testify to this fact as I had this issues too with finasteride back in january. I experienced heart issues when on finasteride and thought it was minoxidil but it seems AAs do have an effect on the heart too.
> 
> You all know my reputation here and that I will not lie about this. 
> ...


 So did you go to Gho in the end?

----------


## clandestine

> Due to more people using RU in other forums, there has been a report of RU causing life threatening heart issues. I know this person and he was in the spanish forums and other forums.


 How would one know if they were experience these heart related sides?

----------


## Maradona

> How would one know if they were experience these heart related sides?


 When I took finasteride I felt a cold in my chest but no palpitations. I think for the most part you never know until it's too late, you are lucky to know in the beginning to stop immediately.

Just stop using RU or anti androgens. You have Gho on your side and future treatments coming on. What's the point?

As for Gho, I am convinced he does what he claims so is Spencer Kobren and the HT industry but it is patented. It's a business matter.

I have not gone to gho myself because my hairloss did not progress beyond nw2.

----------


## clandestine

> When I took finasteride I felt a cold in my chest but no palpitations. I think for the most part you never know until it's too late, you are lucky to know in the beginning to stop immediately.
> 
> Just stop using RU or anti androgens. You have Gho on your side and future treatments coming on. What's the point?
> 
> As for Gho, I am convinced he does what he claims so is Spencer Kobren and the HT industry but it is patented. It's a business matter.
> 
> I have not gone to gho myself because my hairloss did not progress beyond nw2.


 Sorry mate but the point is me being a NW3 at 20 years old. If the incidence of this side is rare, and finasteride can cause it too but it is not widely reported, I don't see any major issues in using anti-androgens.

I most certainly appreciate you posting though.

----------


## Winston

> As for Gho, I am convinced he does what he claims so is Spencer Kobren and the HT industry but it is patented. It's a business matter.


 Maradona, please provide the verifiable reference for this statement.  You are posting it as a statement of fact and unless you can referance your statement  it will be removed as per Dr. Gho's request.

----------


## Maradona

> Maradona, please provide the verifiable reference for this statement.  You are posting it as a statement of fact and unless you can referance your statement  it will be removed as per Dr. Gho's request.


 It is my opinion. You are right. Maybe I should've stated that but I thought it was  understood.

Listen up, Winston. RU has caused life threatening heart issues in a user, please do consider investigating further and thus removing this thread and any thread RU-related.

----------


## Maradona

> Sorry mate but the point is me being a NW3 at 20 years old. If the incidence of this side is rare, and finasteride can cause it too but it is not widely reported, I don't see any major issues in using anti-androgens.
> 
> I most certainly appreciate you posting though.


 I am not talking about finasteride. I am talking mostly about RU being life-threatening. I would advise everyone to abstain from it or be very careful with such drug.

It appears the mechanisms of finasteride and RU are different. I would say finasteride is much safer and that's why it made it to market but it doesn't mean it's completely safe.

[As per Dr. Gho's written request, this comment has been removed.]

----------


## Dan26

I too appreciate the concern and fact you posted. But how many people have used RU? And is this the only one who has had serious effects? What was his dose? Did he have tests done before hand that showed he is healthy. We need as much info as possible, why would companies even begin to experiment with AA's if the science did not back up the potential safety profile. Obviously a lot of systemic absorption is no good, but to rule out AA's completely seems a bit extreme, as they are a key component to fighting hair loss. Also, is the guy going to be OK?

----------


## lilpauly

> Long time since posting guys. I have come here to warn you about RU.  
> 
> Due to more people using RU in other forums, there has been a report of RU causing life threatening heart issues. I know this person and he was in the spanish forums and other forums. 
> 
> I have also heard from other dudes having chest discomfort with these drugs.
> 
> I can testify to this fact as I had these issues too with finasteride back in january. I experienced heart issues when on finasteride and thought it was minoxidil but it seems AAs do have an effect on the heart too.
> 
> You all know my reputation here and that I will not lie about this. 
> ...


 can u ask your friend he could post the dr's report? am i correct he used it only 6 times?

----------


## JJacobs152

Maradona, do you know how many drugs would be pulled off the market if they took off every drug that caused "serious heart problems"? It's called a side effect for a reason. 

Making these claims without any factual proof should have your posts deleted. You didn't bother to mention *ANY VARIABLES:*

- Pt's other drugs that he's taking
- Pt's previous heart issues aka past medical history
- Pt's dosing, regiment, method of use, etc etc.

All these variables and so much more go into all this. *Obviously you're friend was probably swallowing these drugs causing systemic side effects of the products.* 

Go back a few posts where LilPauly and others suggested using Valproic Acid to enhance hair growth. I was skeptical at first since I know VA causes alopecia, thrombocytopenia, pancreatitis, and a whole other disarray of side effects, however *topical VA shows none of these side effects.*

I'd recommend having a bit of tact and sense before posting claims as this, especially without any proof.

----------


## JJacobs152

> I am not talking about finasteride. I am talking mostly about RU being life-threatening. I would advise everyone to abstain from it or be very careful with such drug.
> 
> *It appears the mechanisms of finasteride and RU are different. I would say finasteride is much safer and that's why it made it to market but it doesn't mean it's completely safe.*
> 
> [As per Dr. Gho's written request, this comment has been removed.]


 Talking out of your @$$ again I see. Actually, their mechanisms aren't really that much different. Finasteride is a competitive inhibitor of DHT, whereas RU is a NON-competitive inhibitor of DHT. 

Do you know what Pheochromocytoma is? You probably don't...but the drug of choice for treating this condition is Phenoxybenzamine, and not Phentolamine. Why? PBenz is a NON-competitive inhibitor, whereas Ptol is a competitive inhibitor. Having a NON-CI means the drug will absolutely prevent DHT from binding to the receptors, regardless of how much substrate that develops. With competitive inhibitors, physiological increases of DHT simply knock Finasteride off from the binding sites of it's receptors, and DHT can resume binding to the location allowing further miniaturization and loss of hair follicles.

----------


## doke

Well then what about higher dose topical minox at 15% it could if used twice a day or less cause side effects thats why fda took it off the market as we know 5 is the max fda and all over the world and even that can cause sides.
I did use minox 4 and 5 with progestorone added and many clinics use this and i have never had any problems.

----------


## Jazz1

> Good growth?  Where, hairline? I haven't sifted thru this thread but are you taking this stuff pre mixed? Think I've seen pre mixed in a silver looking bottle on flea bay??


 eBay crap is bullshit, you want decent mixed stuff from a well known clinic, 12.5% did good  :Smile: , here's a picture of my hairline before and after using 12.5% cream. Please bare in mind I lost some hairs which are slowly coming back from a shed. I read good stuff about Dr Klein so lets hope it works when I get my bottles, he did say it should be posted next week, I'm stopping the 12.5% as here in the uk as that belgravia center charge way too much money, and for my DR KLEIN does great deals and prices.



Before 12.5%


After


Now;


I have loads pictures il post a thread one day I just want to try everything to get my regime right before I start posting more pictures lol.
Also I get alopecia areata, since fitting a reverse osmosis here in the uk and water system etc my alopecia patches are growing back it was bigger then a 2p coin, my hairdresser was right so many people have alopecia areata it's hard water full of chemicals we tested it. Now I'm drinking clean water and showering I don't get no more muscle cramps in the gym and the hairs growing back here,

----------


## Jazz1

> Talking out of your @$$ again I see. Actually, their mechanisms aren't really that much different. Finasteride is a competitive inhibitor of DHT, whereas RU is a NON-competitive inhibitor of DHT. 
> 
> Do you know what Pheochromocytoma is? You probably don't...but the drug of choice for treating this condition is Phenoxybenzamine, and not Phentolamine. Why? PBenz is a NON-competitive inhibitor, whereas Ptol is a competitive inhibitor. Having a NON-CI means the drug will absolutely prevent DHT from binding to the receptors, regardless of how much substrate that develops. With competitive inhibitors, physiological increases of DHT simply knock Finasteride off from the binding sites of it's receptors, and DHT can resume binding to the location allowing further miniaturization and loss of hair follicles.


 He's probably jsut upset and looking at the 0.01% side effects on one guy as a bad for everyone else, think about finesteride millions users and 2% get sides etc. Minoxidol was same I had funny chest pains now they gone along time ago, I think it's always best to use very small dose first see how ones body reacts etc as you need to let any drug get use to your body otherwise a high dose can be a shock and cause side effects.

----------


## Jazz1

I'm going try this as I use hair oils ever now and then and they work, ancient people used oils aswell. But this oil is special iv read so many good stuff on it, all oils around world are mixed in one  :Smile: .

http://www.divineherbal.co.uk/testimonials

----------


## JJacobs152

> He's probably jsut upset and looking at the 0.01% side effects on one guy as a bad for everyone else, think about finesteride millions users and 2% get sides etc. Minoxidol was same I had funny chest pains now they gone along time ago, I think it's always best to use very small dose first see how ones body reacts etc as you need to let any drug get use to your body otherwise a high dose can be a shock and cause side effects.


 Minox causing chest pains is understandable since it's actually an anti-hypertensive drug. It causes hyperpolarization of the arterioles which results in vasodilation of the vessels. Dilating the vessels results in a drop in blood pressure through the system, which the medulla of the brain senses. The brain thinks that we're losing blood (ie hemorrhage) and tries to compensate for this by increasing the heart rate to pump more blood through the system.

This is why people who take minox have these "chest pains". It's just a homeostatic reflex that occurs in our body. The opposite is also true if we were to vasoconstrict our vessels, hr would decrease.

----------


## JJacobs152

Jazz, what nationality are you? With your thick hair and NW0, don't see why you're even here.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Conpecia

> Jazz, what nationality are you? With your thick hair and NW0, don't see why you're even here.


 Seriously! Go enjoy life my friend. You have perfect hair.

----------


## Jcm800

That's what I was thinking - enjoy your hair man, looks good

----------


## Jazz1

I'm asian, I was balding thanks to propecia, it sucks because my brother and dad both have really great thick hair but I have my bloody mums genes  :Frown: . One of my mums brothers are bald, if I stop propecia I get sevre hairloss, scalp tingles bad all over, itches etc I'm just lucky I caught it on time, but I need something to hold it till I die otherwise my last option would be a transplant. I know you guys think it looks great but unfortunatly it's down to meds not genes  :Frown: . Oh and I was receding to a v shape I don't have pictures but those pictures were after minoxidol and finesteride prior I was losing ground hard.

----------


## gutted

> I'm asian, I was balding thanks to propecia, it sucks because my brother and dad both have really great thick hair but I have my bloody mums genes . One of my mums brothers are bald, *if I stop propecia I get sevre hairloss, scalp tingles bad all over, itches* etc I'm just lucky I caught it on time, but I need something to hold it till I die otherwise my last option would be a transplant. I know you guys think it looks great but unfortunatly it's down to meds not genes . Oh and I was receding to a v shape I don't have pictures but those pictures were after minoxidol and finesteride prior I was losing ground hard.


 when you stop propecia, you are not balding, you are shedding. Thos shedded hairs will grow back.
There is a difference between balding and shedding, you dont have mpb from the looks of it, neither do 50% of us who are on here! FACT.

----------


## Jazz1

> when you stop propecia, you are not balding, you are shedding. Thos shedded hairs will grow back.
> There is a difference between balding and shedding, you dont have mpb from the looks of it, neither do 50&#37; of us who are on here! FACT.


 Wrong I 100% have MPB gene, iv was thinning for 5 years but last year it started to accelerate. I thought nothing of it until I started see my scalp and my hairline started to receed hard, I'm lucky Im a good responder to meds,
I was too afraid to take pictures as it made me more depressed, I'm 100% MPB gene.
Here's some pictures,
This is actually alopecia areata

This Is MPB  :Smile: , this was before any meds and things started to look worse, the picture does no justice but my partner knows exactly how thin it was.

----------


## Jazz1

Those pictures I posted of hairline, the before picture was taken while I had done great on 7 months regaine foam, the after I added finesteride and 12.5% cream my hairloss decreased and my started getting thicker all my scalp issues like tingling, itchy etc went away. Also bare in mind some people who suffer MPB get different effects, some people getting itchy sclp, tingly scalp where as others just experience hairloss and no inflammation.

----------


## Jazz1

> when you stop propecia, you are not balding, you are shedding. Thos shedded hairs will grow back.
> There is a difference between balding and shedding, you dont have mpb from the looks of it, neither do 50% of us who are on here! FACT.


 Oh and if you still think I'm wrong, il bet you 1 million pounds il stop propecia if I'm right you owe me and if I'm wrong I owe you  :Smile: .?

----------


## Jazz1

Iv read so many good reviews on this around web, ancient people used oils on hair so this look promising I'm going to give it a go.
http://www.divineherbal.co.uk/testimonials

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> eBay crap is bullshit, you want decent mixed stuff from a well known clinic, 12.5% did good , here's a picture of my hairline before and after using 12.5% cream. Please bare in mind I lost some hairs which are slowly coming back from a shed. I read good stuff about Dr Klein so lets hope it works when I get my bottles, he did say it should be posted next week, I'm stopping the 12.5% as here in the uk as that belgravia center charge way too much money, and for my DR KLEIN does great deals and prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Before 12.5%
> 
> 
> After


 Is it just me or does it look like you have lost ground.

----------


## gutted

> Oh and if you still think I'm wrong, il bet you 1 million pounds il stop propecia if I'm right you owe me and if I'm wrong I owe you .?


 theres a very good explanation to what your experiencing and many people go through it, thinking propecia has actually "helped slow down hair loss", but this is a misconception. Once your off propecia, and you give it enough time for everything to balance out, those shedded hairs will return as normal, but you have to give it time...

----------


## Jazz1

> theres a very good explanation to what your experiencing and many people go through it, thinking propecia has actually "helped slow down hair loss", but this is a misconception. Once your off propecia, and you give it enough time for everything to balance out, those shedded hairs will return as normal, but you have to give it time...


 Wrong, you fail to understand MPB runs in my family mums side, I was going bald and yes I did leave it like you Said, 5 years but things got worse, like I stated I 100&#37; have MPB, if your willing to bet me 5 thousand pounds il go proove it with a test I have the gene  :Smile:  if I'm wrong il pay you? I love prooving people wrong but I only do this if I get something in return  :Smile: .

----------


## JJacobs152

Asian? Do you mean from Pakistan or so? I was going to guess Iranian. 

Anyways, what is this 12.5% cream which you're referring to. I think you mentioned it, but I could be wrong.

----------


## Jazz1

> Asian? Do you mean from Pakistan or so? I was going to guess Iranian. 
> 
> Anyways, what is this 12.5% cream which you're referring to. I think you mentioned it, but I could be wrong.


 I'm Sikh, referring to belgravia centres cream in London  :Smile: , but now switching to promox 15% by Dr Klein.

----------


## doke

you can still buy higher strengths of minox without going to high price clinics in uk.

----------


## Jazz1

> you can still buy higher strengths of minox without going to high price clinics in uk.


 But do these eBay ones work? Iv only read bad stuff as people rated good stuff about Dr Lee then moaned about other brands when he closed down. I'm happy with Dr Kleins prices compared to the uk plus he has some good ingredients to target dht with minoxidol.

----------


## dex89

> ebay crap is bullshit, you want decent mixed stuff from a well known clinic, 12.5% did good , here's a picture of my hairline before and after using 12.5% cream. Please bare in mind i lost some hairs which are slowly coming back from a shed. I read good stuff about dr klein so lets hope it works when i get my bottles, he did say it should be posted next week, i'm stopping the 12.5% as here in the uk as that belgravia center charge way too much money, and for my dr klein does great deals and prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Before 12.5%
> 
> 
> after
> 
> ...


 link me mate!! :Smile:

----------


## Jazz1

> link me mate!!


 Please bare in mind that before picture was 7months after regaine foam before that my scalp was visible, regaine foam regained most my hair but it slowly started to fade off. The after picture was with propecia and 12.5% cream once a night only on hairline and 5% minoxidol twice day, 5 minutes before applying 12.5% at night.

http://www.belgraviacentre.com/

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Please bare in mind that before picture was 7months after regaine foam before that my scalp was visible, regaine foam regained most my hair but it slowly started to fade off. The after picture was with propecia and 12.5&#37; cream once a night only on hairline and 5% minoxidol twice day, 5 minutes before applying 12.5% at night.
> 
> http://www.belgraviacentre.com/


 
Belgravia centre is a rip off.

I also think you've lost ground in the after shot. The hairs on the hairline look thinner.

----------


## JJacobs152

> I'm Sikh, referring to belgravia centres cream in London , but now switching to promox 15&#37; by Dr Klein.


 nice. my cousin-in-law is sikh as well, but he doesn't wear a turban. however his Dad does. i know you said you have mpb, but can't that be ruled out and diagnosed as traction alopecia - assuming you wear a turban?
 :Smile:

----------


## dex89

> Please bare in mind that before picture was 7months after regaine foam before that my scalp was visible, regaine foam regained most my hair but it slowly started to fade off. The after picture was with propecia and 12.5&#37; cream once a night only on hairline and 5% minoxidol twice day, 5 minutes before applying 12.5% at night.
> 
> http://www.belgraviacentre.com/


  just saw promox 15% by Dr Klein and its expensive, 85 a month?(http://www.*************/dr-klein/pro...ent-lotion.htm) You also have to apply it 4 times a day, 4 hours apart (http://www.hairgrowthmd.com/directions.php)  

It also contains 15% minoxidil which would probably cause me to shed because I'm on rogaine foam and minox am/pm regime

I'll probably wait for another better treatment but thanks mate!

----------


## Jazz1

> nice. my cousin-in-law is sikh as well, but he doesn't wear a turban. however his Dad does. i know you said you have mpb, but can't that be ruled out and diagnosed as traction alopecia - assuming you wear a turban?


 Nice, I don't wear a turban so that can't be the case, also I'd love if it could not be MPB but I clearly know the difference  :Smile: . It also runs in my mums side family so I could not possibly say they have traction alopecia when they don't wear turbans lol, besides propecia stops my hairloss and regrew my hair back to thickness  :Smile: .

----------


## Jazz1

> just saw promox 15&#37; by Dr Klein and its expensive, 85 a month?(http://www.*************/dr-klein/pro...ent-lotion.htm) You also have to apply it 4 times a day, 4 hours apart (http://www.hairgrowthmd.com/directions.php)  
> 
> It also contains 15% minoxidil which would probably cause me to shed because I'm on rogaine foam and minox am/pm regime


 Well compared to belgravia I'm saving huge amounts plus I'm not stopping regaine foam, I'm going to use promox only at night after regaine foam just on hairline. I payed 730 dollars for 7 bottles delevired plus I was given two free so that's 9 LARGE 100ml promox bottles, in uk pounds that's 456, belgravia were charging me just creams etc whole year 1300, promox is over a year at a great price so I'm happy, overtime at work pays for my treatments so no worries  :Smile: . Plus I spoke Dr Klein so many people at work thanks to me have saved hair, so iv recommended they stop belgravia and use Dr Klein, the more people I recommend the more discount he will give me  :Smile: .

----------


## Jazz1

> Belgravia centre is a rip off.
> 
> I also think you've lost ground in the after shot. The hairs on the hairline look thinner.


 They indeed are and very rude, but I did deffinatly gain hair after their treatments, iv lost ground after she'd etc.

----------


## Jazz1

> Iv read so many good reviews on this around web, ancient people used oils on hair so this look promising I'm going to give it a go.
> http://www.divineherbal.co.uk/testimonials


 Anyone heard of this?

----------


## JJacobs152

> Nice, I don't wear a turban so that can't be the case, also I'd love if it could not be MPB but I clearly know the difference . It also runs in my mums side family so I could not possibly say they have traction alopecia when they don't wear turbans lol, besides propecia stops my hairloss and regrew my hair back to thickness .


 Ahhh damn, another fellow desi. I can literally count the number of desis, where I live, that are going bald or are bald that are less than 30 years old. Unfortunately, I'm one of them. You can look up my old thread for pics. I've ruled out steroid use from high school, since I only did it twice.

I took adderall while I graduate school, and hoping that maybe malnutrition is the underlying cause of this. In addition, I've lost almost 40lbs since my time of taking addy. 

For genetics, all of my Mom's brother's have the typical widow's peak with the receded temples, but it stopped there. Only one brother has the Plato style hair where its thick on the sides, and very little up top. My little brother's hair sooooo thick, the place her used to get it cut would charge twice because it would get stuck in the trimmers. Now he goes to a barber. I'm jealous...

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=9810

----------


## Jazz1

> Ahhh damn, another fellow desi. I can literally count the number of desis, where I live, that are going bald or are bald that are less than 30 years old. Unfortunately, I'm one of them. You can look up my old thread for pics. I've ruled out steroid use from high school, since I only did it twice.
> 
> I took adderall while I graduate school, and hoping that maybe malnutrition is the underlying cause of this. In addition, I've lost almost 40lbs since my time of taking addy. 
> 
> For genetics, all of my Mom's brother's have the typical widow's peak with the receded temples, but it stopped there. Only one brother has the Plato style hair where its thick on the sides, and very little up top. My little brother's hair sooooo thick, the place her used to get it cut would charge twice because it would get stuck in the trimmers. Now he goes to a barber. I'm jealous...
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=9810


 That sucks man nice to see another desi  :Wink: , problem is the society we live in now, everything we eat contains chemicals, the waters we drink contain chemicals etc. I'm even seeing black people balding alot, back in ancient times Indians and black had the most thickest hairs, now even the back home people are balding because they too are growing GMO foods, chicken also contains steroids, milk contains hormones. Id bet this hairloss problem is caused by what we eat and drink that changes our genetic code to be passed on to our kids, this is what those greedy pharmaceutical people want, us to get ill and suffer so they can profit big bucks from treatments, they have cures all along we are just stupid to not realise what's really happening  :Smile: .

----------


## JJacobs152

That's pretty crazy, one of my other desi buddies has the exact same theory. He's thinking that substances in the foods we're eating is triggering the hair loss. However, I wonder why it isn't affecting other individuals, and only a small population of us. 

By the way, did you order the RU compound?

----------


## Jasari

> That's pretty crazy, one of my other desi buddies has the exact same theory. He's thinking that substances in the foods we're eating is triggering the hair loss. However, I wonder why it isn't affecting other individuals, and only a small population of us. 
> 
> By the way, did you order the RU compound?


 I think its the same reason only some people get acne. We all know that junk food, GMO foods, impurities water etc is a trigger and I guess those with the predisposition for hair loss go bald.

----------


## Jazz1

> That's pretty crazy, one of my other desi buddies has the exact same theory. He's thinking that substances in the foods we're eating is triggering the hair loss. However, I wonder why it isn't affecting other individuals, and only a small population of us. 
> 
> By the way, did you order the RU compound?


 Yes it works I need order more, I'm just waiting for the pdg2 to be released then il order more. Like I said my alopecia areata grew back after 3 weeks fitting kenetico water reverse osmosis, we tested water here and it's disgusting. Even loads woman are balding, I'm sure we can't blame genetics for them?

----------


## doke

Go to whole sale hair loss products as they have minox and spiro 5% cream and a 2 lotion and finas lotion.
Also you do not need to  spend too much if yoy want normal or higher up to 15% minoxidil as you can check out minoxidil max com with there duelgen.

----------


## Jazz1

> Go to whole sale hair loss products as they have minox and spiro 5% cream and a 2 lotion and finas lotion.
> Also you do not need to  spend too much if yoy want normal or higher up to 15% minoxidil as you can check out minoxidil max com with there duelgen.


 Is that any good? Can you link me please?

----------


## doke

by the way forgot to add that duelgen can be got with or without the greasy pg in it.

----------


## doke

whole sale hairlossproducts   or minoxidil max com  i think that minoxidil max is for sale on ebay as well.

----------


## doke

sorry jazz i tried to post a link but had problems its easy to find though.

----------


## Jazz1

> sorry jazz i tried to post a link but had problems its easy to find though.


 Ok thanks mate  :Smile:  il look it up later  :Smile: .

----------


## Rootzoost

> Rootzoost you do mean *******?
> I have a bottle and a half left. Eventually will run out. this time round I am using it proper and hopefully get some positive effect.
> Rootzoost do you know where I can get the ******* once mine runs out?
> Thanks again


 Yeah stick with it joey.
You can't get ******* anymore. Dr Lee was closed down some time back.
But don't worry, because you can order Dualgen 15% minoxidil with 5% azelaic acid,retinol,caffeine added. This is basically the same as Dr Lees *******.
And when I switched thought it was every bit as good. 
The main active ingredient is the 15% minoxidil.
You can buy its from minoxidil max  and it's cheap too ! :Smile:

----------


## lilpauly

> Anyone heard of this?


 No I like seas oil the best. It has 30 ingredients in it

----------


## Jazz1

I just want to update I'm shedding hardly any hairs now as before when I was on 1mg propecia I was still shedding normal hairs. I recently added to this regime, vegf serum by nanogen i use this in the morning, I use spiro cream with prox-n at night. Then every other day I use eucapil, but I think either prox-n or vegf serum has stopped my hair cycles and decreased shedding, vegf states it stops the shedding cycles. I also fitted a expense water filter systems in the house so I really don't know if they could help as my alopecia areata is growing back thanks to the systems. I also stopped RU solution as I want to order pdg2 with more RU and not have to wait when I'm run out etc.

----------


## Jazz1

> No I like seas oil the best. It has 30 ingredients in it


 Link please bro?

----------


## Dan26

> Link please bro?


 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herbal-Sesa-...item3a7a9d0314

lol thanks pauly for that he showed it to me

----------


## Jazz1

Thanks guys, also look up navratna it's wicked hair oil to relieve stress very cooling.

----------


## JJacobs152

Jazz, what're some adjunct products you recommend I should get for my style of thinning? I have to fill my 2% Nizoral prescription, but otherwise I'm using 5% Minox foam, Biotin 5,000mg. 

That spray which is $85, is it worth it for the 15% Minoxidil? Also, what happens when this guy gets shut down, and we can't get anymore...

----------


## win200

Deleted; posted in the wrong thread.

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz, what're some adjunct products you recommend I should get for my style of thinning? I have to fill my 2% Nizoral prescription, but otherwise I'm using 5% Minox foam, Biotin 5,000mg. 
> 
> That spray which is $85, is it worth it for the 15% Minoxidil? Also, what happens when this guy gets shut down, and we can't get anymore...


 I doubt Dr Klein can get shut down, the reason Dr Lee was shut down was because he did not consent the FDA about his products for approval where as Dr Klein has  :Smile: . By the way are you not using propecia as you need a DHT blocker? Id only recommend 15% night time for the frontal area and 5% twice daily or the rest  :Smile: .

----------


## darelg

what is RU???

Sorry this thread is 100 pages long.

----------


## win200

> Sorry this thread is 100 pages long.


 Yeah, this is getting a little nuts to parse; I wish I had time to read all of this, but I don't. 

Would someone be willing to write up a paragraph or two on what RU is, how we acquire it, and how we mix it? I've read enough to know that we have to do group buys for it and mix it ourselves, but working 80+ hours a week keeps interfering with getting further than that. Many thanks ahead of time to anyone willing to provide a little elucidation.

----------


## Dan26

> what is RU???
> 
> Sorry this thread is 100 pages long.


 It is an anti-androgen, topically applied. Blocks DHT & testosterone on the scalp.

----------


## thatkidd

If this stuff could be FDA approved and used it would be AWESOME. I needed some more DHT blocking and switched to avodart 2x a week along with propecia and have noticed bad signs of gyno...no i will be stuck with just propecia which appears to not be strong enough for me...

and now i have to deal with this puffy nipple problem...great.

----------


## dex89

> and now i have to deal with this puffy nipple problem...great.


 Puffy nipples? please take a picture.

----------


## thatkidd

Its just what I would call some mild gyno...I am going to see an endocrinologist on Friday but I believe it is from an increase in estrogen...but from only 2x avodart??

----------


## Jazz1

Start hitting the gym, I go gym regular and I'm fine  :Smile: .

----------


## clandestine

10char10char10char10char

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Start hitting the gym, I go gym regular and I'm fine .


 Ditto.

Bad hair and being overweight/underweight will go against you in the dating game.

Better to get into shape and lose hair than to be very badly out of shape.

----------


## dex89

> Ditto.
> 
> Bad hair and being overweight/underweight will go against you in the dating game.
> 
> Better to get into shape and lose hair than to be very badly out of shape.


 I totally agree with you mate, I work out 6 times a day, intense regime. I met this girl name Mayra 2 weeks ago at a "kick back"  we were drinking and everything. Told her stuff like she's beautiful and blah blah blah cheesy stuff which she knew but she loved it. Anyway, I didn't smash her that night because I was too drunk but the next day I invited her to my house and  :Wink: . She's one of my lady friends that I mess around with. I just started asking these girls questions about bald men, short people, does size matter and guys that are in shape. 

The first question, I told her is why did she find me attractive instead of the other guys in the group?

She reply: Your handsome, your tall, nice, and in shape.

2nd question: Do you hate short guys?

She replies: yeah, I hate short guys, I like to wear my high heels and be able to look up at my mans eyes.( she's about 5'7 but 5'9 with heels and I'm 6'0)

3rd questions: Would you go out with a bald guy?

She replies: NO! I like my man with long hair.

4rth question: what about if his balding?

She replies: well, if his balding and looks like Jason Statham then I'm okay with that but I rather date a man with hair.(keep in mind that she is only 20 and slow, ideal for a victim)

5th question: What type of physique would you like in a man, potential boyfriend?

She replies: He has to be buff like you, I really don't like guys that are out of shape or too skinny. 

6th question: does size matter?

she replies: ewww sicko, of course size doesn't matter(I think she prefer smaller average size because I couldn't go "balls deep" on this one before she starter complaining)

So guys, if you are N4567 and balding, buzzed your hair and start hitting the gym religiously. I would ask the same questions to my other lady friends for my personal self but will share if you like.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Unfortunately I'd rather be overweight and out of shape than be bald any day, because being overweight and out of shape is something that a person CAN CHANGE.  Unfortunately a person cannot change hair loss and that's what pisses me off more than anything.  I used to be skinny but I change that through weight lifting and supplements.  I wish to God that I could regrow hair through things like exercise and supplements.

----------


## gutted

> I totally agree with you mate, I work out 6 times a day, intense regime. I met this girl name Mayra 2 weeks ago at a "kick back"  we were drinking and everything. Told her stuff like she's beautiful and blah blah blah cheesy stuff which she knew but she loved it. Anyway, I didn't smash her that night because I was too drunk but the next day I invited her to my house and . She's one of my lady friends that I mess around with. I just started asking these girls questions about bald men, short people, does size matter and guys that are in shape. 
> 
> The first question, I told her is why did she find me attractive instead of the other guys in the group?
> 
> She reply: Your handsome, your tall, nice, and in shape.
> 
> 2nd question: Do you hate short guys?
> 
> She replies: yeah, I hate short guys, I like to wear my high heels and be able to look up at my mans eyes.( she's about 5'7 but 5'9 with heels and I'm 6'0)
> ...


 
lool

go get rich, you can have any girl you want.  :Wink: 

its not all about girls, losing hair makes you feel like you have lost a part of you...*that*, is something that can have adverse affects on your psyche. BDD etc

----------


## Jazz1

I find muscles help alot my but my hair is my looks, I can style my hair to look great, it's like a girl can slap on make up to look great.

----------


## win200

Pauly--or anyone else--is there a group buy going on soon, or did that happen? I'm in the US and trying to get my hands on RU... and have hit a dead end. Any help is appreciated.

----------


## doke

> Pauly--or anyone else--is there a group buy going on soon, or did that happen? I'm in the US and trying to get my hands on RU... and have hit a dead end. Any help is appreciated.


 whynot open a western transfer account and buy ru from kane at kouting china or from mpbt but kane is cheaper although you have the hassle of making your own.
I would like to also say be realistic ru is no miracle treatment i have tried some but i have dropped out as there are other things i think that are easy to get and better but im not going to promote anything as its really common sense what you need to try and use.

----------


## win200

> whynot open a western transfer account and buy ru from kane at kouting china or from mpbt but kane is cheaper although you have the hassle of making your own.
> I would like to also say be realistic ru is no miracle treatment i have tried some but i have dropped out as there are other things i think that are easy to get and better but im not going to promote anything as its really common sense what you need to try and use.


 Is it possible to order from mbpt if I'm in the US? I thought that was the problem for so many people--they could get it shipped in-country.

----------


## dex89

> Is it possible to order from mbpt if I'm in the US? I thought that was the problem for so many people--they could get it shipped in-country.


 They won't ship RU to the US anymore.

----------


## win200

> They won't ship RU to the US anymore.


 Did you jump in on the group buy?

----------


## dex89

> Did you jump in on the group buy?


 I don't think the group buy is happening anymore. I haven't been contacted or anything but I am interested.

----------


## Jazz1

> I don't think the group buy is happening anymore. I haven't been contacted or anything but I am interested.


 Mark said there's new source going to have website selling soon, it's reliable and cheap.

----------


## dex89

> Mark said there's new source going to have website selling soon, it's reliable and cheap.


 That's great news, please post or pm with the link. Been wanting to try RU for forever now.

----------


## Dan26

Kane is pretty damn trustoworthy as well, only had one bad batch I believe, decent price too. Problem is gettin KB solution!

----------


## swift23

Did you guys ever get more details on what happened with the serious heart issues & death Mardonna mentioned from RU? How many people have seen this issue?

----------


## cleverusername

> Did you guys ever get more details on what happened with the serious heart issues & death Mardonna mentioned from RU? How many people have seen this issue?


 I don't think anyone died man, and I'm not sure if much can be said about the guy who had heart issues considering we don't know how his overall health was before the incident.

----------


## win200

> That's great news, please post or pm with the link. Been wanting to try RU for forever now.


 Ditto for me. Been driving me crazy that I can't get my hands on it.

KB solution isn't the only delivery vehicle, is it?

----------


## lilpauly

> I don't think the group buy is happening anymore. I haven't been contacted or anything but I am interested.


 oh the group buy ia going to happen! small delay thats all. remember the ruy from the group buy was tested! kanes ru has been tested countless times and it was pure, finally trust and we is another trusted source.

bottomlin is the group buy, kane,hairevo, and t&w are the trusted suppliers for experimental hairloss products. any other source proceed with caution!

----------


## win200

> oh the group buy ia going to happen! small delay thats all. remember the ruy from the group buy was tested! kanes ru has been tested countless times and it was pure, finally trust and we is another trusted source.
> 
> bottomlin is the group buy, kane,hairevo, and t&w are the trusted suppliers for experimental hairloss products. any other source proceed with caution!


 Pauly, is there still room to get in on the group buy?

----------


## Maradona

> I don't think anyone died man, and I'm not sure if much can be said about the guy who had heart issues considering we don't know how his overall health was before the incident.


 http://www.ganarpelo.org/foro/viewto...p?f=12&t=31889

I just wouldn't advise RU anymore. It'd be nice if it wasn't absorbed systematically but if you read the posts from users, it always is. They experience the sides the first days or so which means RU is still being absorbed even if the usual androgen sides go away.

Any organ issue does kill you at some point and your prognosis will depend on the damage done. Some may not notice it at all for years.

----------


## doke

hi guys has anyone had any regrowth with ru and i presume you also combine  with minox,as irish at hairlosshelp seemed to have great success but also a bad shed every now and then.

----------


## Jazz1

> oh the group buy ia going to happen! small delay thats all. remember the ruy from the group buy was tested! kanes ru has been tested countless times and it was pure, finally trust and we is another trusted source.
> 
> bottomlin is the group buy, kane,hairevo, and t&w are the trusted suppliers for experimental hairloss products. any other source proceed with caution!


 Just let me know when payment is ready mate  :Smile: .

----------


## doke

Well has no one had any success with ru i suggest not and as its been around since the 80s and 90s is no miracle as i have already said and as irish had early growth which seemed good in the pics he had some terrible sheds from total growth to nearly totally bald,im not sure if i want that.
As this mpb gene in our different bodies reacts differently in many of us its very hard to know what will help or halt the loss as after time many things just stop working.
I have to say this as i do not want to give any false hope as i did think that ru might be the one that helps but i cannot see any evidence with pics to back it up in a number of men and after all this time i would think we would have.

----------


## doke

I have ordered two 60ml spiro cream 5% from whp which is only $25 each and as its been said its the next best thing than ru and is cheaper and easy to get im going for that combined with minox.

----------


## Kingkruiser

> http://www.ganarpelo.org/foro/viewto...p?f=12&t=31889
> 
> I just wouldn't advise RU anymore. It'd be nice if it wasn't absorbed systematically but if you read the posts from users, it always is. They experience the sides the first days or so which means RU is still being absorbed even if the usual androgen sides go away.
> 
> Any organ issue does kill you at some point and your prognosis will depend on the damage done. Some may not notice it at all for years.


  I am very concerned about the use of RU. I was a member of ********************.com for 2 months until I was just banned. I thought you should know that some members mocked zero's heart condition as phoney, and called the entire thing a sham. I stuck up for him passionately and the idea that RU is likely dangerous and was banned as a result.  If you would like to coordinate with me this is now personal.  

Also if hammer ever reads this feel free to message me about getting an intergovernmental task force started up.  

I couldn't be more displeased in what is going on.

----------


## Kingkruiser

> I am very concerned about the use of RU. I was a member of ********************.com for 2 months until I was just banned. I thought you should know that some members mocked zero's heart condition as phoney, and called the entire thing a sham. I stuck up for him passionately and the idea that RU is likely dangerous and was banned as a result.  If you would like to coordinate with me this is now personal.  
> 
> Also if hammer ever reads this feel free to message me about getting an intergovernmental task force started up.  
> 
> I couldn't be more displeased in what is going on.


 Now all I can say is this.
http://franthony.com/wp-content/uplo...SSXcFn9cEx.jpg

----------


## doke

Hi king many thanks for this info that is why dr kline with promox only uses minox and spiro topical as an antiandrogen.
Also the same could be said of flutamide oral and topical it can give bad side effects as they are systemic and not local in there effects.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi king many thanks for this info that is why dr kline with promox only uses minox and spiro topical as an antiandrogen.
> Also the same could be said of flutamide oral and topical it can give bad side effects as they are systemic and not local in there effects.


 I have my promox 9 bottles 15% large shipped yesturday  :Smile:  can't wait to use this on the hairline, also I might try their s5 lotion as I currently use genhairs one.

----------


## doke

hi jazz i think promox has minoxidil+spironolatone in it is that right jazz by the way are you in uk as i ordered some spiro cream on sun and we know that the us has bad weather and planes not coming to uk my order may be delayed.
Has genhair gone out of bussiness as i tried to order a few weeks ago and it did not acceipt it so i sent them a mail but got no response.

----------


## freddiegemini

Hi All

I am selling RU pls shout if you'd like to buy

Thanks

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10137

----------


## dex89

> I have my promox 9 bottles 15&#37; large shipped yesturday  can't wait to use this on the hairline, also I might try their s5 lotion as I currently use genhairs one.


 holy chit, how much did this cost you? we got something in common mate, were trying to get our hairlines back to a NW0-1~!

----------


## Jazz1

> holy chit, how much did this cost you? we got something in common mate, were trying to get our hairlines back to a NW0-1~!


 I had good success on 12.5% cream on the hairline which I use but last shed destroyed some hairs. I can see some hairs coming back but hopefully promox might help. The cost was fairly cheap 730 dollars for 7 bottles plus 2 free shipped, that's a years supply, in uk pounds it's 456 which to me is a great price compared to the uk clinics.

----------


## Jazz1

> hi jazz i think promox has minoxidil+spironolatone in it is that right jazz by the way are you in uk as i ordered some spiro cream on sun and we know that the us has bad weather and planes not coming to uk my order may be delayed.
> Has genhair gone out of bussiness as i tried to order a few weeks ago and it did not acceipt it so i sent them a mail but got no response.


 I have not ordered from them recently but I doubt they have as their website is active. Yes I'm in the uk, they sent my parcel by UPS on the 29th but due to the weather is states no further shipping currently  :Frown: . I don't think promox contains spiro it has finesteride and other ingredients, did you order spiro from DR Klein? Hav you tried his spiro before?

----------


## dex89

> I had good success on 12.5% cream on the hairline which I use but last shed destroyed some hairs. I can see some hairs coming back but hopefully promox might help. The cost was fairly cheap 730 dollars for 7 bottles plus 2 free shipped, that's a years supply, in uk pounds it's 456 which to me is a great price compared to the uk clinics.


 Dam, that is really expensive lol let me know how it goes...I might buy if it's worth the purchase.

----------


## Jazz1

> Dam, that is really expensive lol let me know how it goes...I might buy if it's worth the purchase.


 Will do  :Smile:  I just have to work extra hours at work to pay for it so I don't mind, in uk terms it's cheaper to us :Smile: .

----------


## doke

A lot cheaper sprironolactone from where i got mine as dr kline is pricey still and also whp products have a 2% lotion finasteride and spiro as well as 5% cream which i have ordered as well as there minox products.
Buy the way i do not get commission from whp hahaha i found them by a search a long time ago.

----------


## The Dark Knight

Hi guys, just to give you another RU experience story, I was on RU 5&#37; 1ml a day for around 2 months. From my experience, this shit definately works, MBP itching was gone, hairs falling out was reduced and their was a noticeable increase in the thickness of my hair. The problem is that while the sides were very weak at first, they got stronger and more pronounced the longer I stayed on it and my libido was extremely reduced. I decided it wasn't worth it and got off RU and it took me around 4 to 5 weeks to recover. 

Now I am not sure whether to give propecia a try or just lose my hair for a year or two and wait patiently for atleast a treatment with no ****ing sexual side effects.

----------


## Dan26

> Hi guys, just to give you another RU experience story, I was on RU 5&#37; 1ml a day for around 2 months. From my experience, this shit definately works, MBP itching was gone, hairs falling out was reduced and their was a noticeable increase in the thickness of my hair. The problem is that while the sides were very weak at first, they got stronger and more pronounced the longer I stayed on it and my libido was extremely reduced. I decided it wasn't worth it and got off RU and it took me around 4 to 5 weeks to recover. 
> 
> Now I am not sure whether to give propecia a try or just lose my hair for a year or two and wait patiently for atleast a treatment with no ****ing sexual side effects.


 What vehicle were you using bro? I'm gonna start just using it on the hairline/front and see how that goes. Seems like most people who try it get at the least a reduce in shed pretty quickly.

----------


## BaldJerry

I have been on RU for 4 days.  Already noticing a decrease in shedding.  Is it enough for regrowth?  I don't know I will have to wait and see soon!

----------


## doke

guys two months or two weeks is not enough time to say a treatment is working you should evaluate at six months to 12 months at least.
I f what you say is true it would be a miracle.

----------


## Jazz1

> I have been on RU for 4 days.  Already noticing a decrease in shedding.  Is it enough for regrowth?  I don't know I will have to wait and see soon!


 Use combination of 5% and good quality 15 minoxidol  :Wink: .

----------


## BaldJerry

> guys two months or two weeks is not enough time to say a treatment is working you should evaluate at six months to 12 months at least.
> I f what you say is true it would be a miracle.


 I agree its too early to address efficacy but i feel shedding has been reduced.  I am still shedding just not as much as 2 weeks ago.  RU is known to reduce shedding after first few uses of the drug if it works for you.  I will post results in couple weeks.   I even dropped minox which, when I have dropped minox in the past has cause a massive shed within a week.  But agreed, too early to tell if RU his really that effective in my case.

----------


## breezy13

Hey guys, long time lurker here and been following this RU thread a fair bit. I feel like it's the best product for me to attempt at this point along with minoxidil. 

I'm wondering though (because it didn't seem super clear throughout the thread, with mentions of group buys, etc.) Where is a reliable source that I can purchase RU from? And the KB solution? Since that seems to be the most reliable one based on discussions I've read. I wanna get it shipped to me as soon as possible. 
Thanks!

----------


## BaldJerry

> Hey guys, long time lurker here and been following this RU thread a fair bit. I feel like it's the best product for me to attempt at this point along with minoxidil. 
> 
> I'm wondering though (because it didn't seem super clear throughout the thread, with mentions of group buys, etc.) Where is a reliable source that I can purchase RU from? And the KB solution? Since that seems to be the most reliable one based on discussions I've read. I wanna get it shipped to me as soon as possible. 
> Thanks!


 Any if the places mentioned in the thread should work.  Group buy is done.  Note I did have sides from RU my first 3 days.  They seem to be subsiding now though except for the decrease in libido.  I don't think any drug for hairloss will come without some sort of side for some people.

----------


## Amino

Hi Guy's,

5% is way too strong for me, i just had a new delivery of 1% and have used it for 1st time this evening.

I have a full bottle of 5% RU from MPB, been kept sealed in the fridge. - It's free to any hairloss fighting brother that wants to collect from Woking, UK.

Amino.

----------


## Amino

I purchased some cheap 1ml droppers like these from ebay, they make it real easy to apply the RU to specific areas of the scalp, I get good coverage with less than 1ml. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/x3-1ML-CAL...item3cca2d6362

----------


## BaldJerry

> Hi Guy's,
> 
> 5% is way too strong for me, i just had a new delivery of 1% and have used it for 1st time this evening.
> 
> I have a full bottle of 5% RU from MPB, been kept sealed in the fridge. - It's free to any hairloss fighting brother that wants to collect from Woking, UK.
> 
> Amino.


 Just throw half of it in with half minox then you have 2.5% solution.  You can dilute the 5% with minox and isopropyl.  Which is the current vehicle I am using for my RU.

----------


## Jazz1

I just got my 9 bottles of promox 15% large from Dr Klein, iv taken hairline pictures and will only be using it on the hairline, il keep you guys posted :Smile: .

----------


## doke

Hi is anyone getting success from ru from mpbt as i had a new email from them today saying that delivery is going to be guaranteed and i noticed on there site on products first page bottom right they say that through paypay you can pay over 6 months does that mean in monthly instalments on orders over $99 as that would be very helpful for us on a lower income.
Also i think that the 5% 1ml a day wopuld be better than lower %% as thats what el dut has always used for success.

----------


## lilpauly

> Hi is anyone getting success from ru from mpbt as i had a new email from them today saying that delivery is going to be guaranteed and i noticed on there site on products first page bottom right they say that through paypay you can pay over 6 months does that mean in monthly instalments on orders over $99 as that would be very helpful for us on a lower income.
> Also i think that the 5% 1ml a day wopuld be better than lower %% as thats what el dut has always used for success.


 mpbtreatment mark up is very very very high.

----------


## clandestine

> mpbtreatment mark up is very very very high.


 Agreed, but you're paying for convenience. I will likely later move to making my own KB sol'n, and ordering RU separately, but for now mpbt is most convenient, reliable.

----------


## lilpauly

> Agreed, but you're paying for convenience. I will likely later move to making my own KB sol'n, and ordering RU separately, but for now mpbt is most convenient, reliable.


 well kane will start offering kb solution in the near future and it will be 50% cheaper than mpbtreatments. also the group buy ru was tested and its very very cheap, kb solution is 75% cheaper.

----------


## neversaynever

Did anyone buy the PGD2 blocker from mpbtreatments? it sold out very quickly. Curious about it...

RU has stopped my shedding. Im now on 0.5mg fin, minox, and 50mg dose of RU every other day. No sides.

Im working my way up in doses slowly. But this pgd2 blocker could change everything....

----------


## lilpauly

> Did anyone buy the PGD2 blocker from mpbtreatments? it sold out very quickly. Curious about it...
> 
> RU has stopped my shedding. Im now on 0.5mg fin, minox, and 50mg dose of RU every other day. No sides.
> 
> Im working my way up in doses slowly. But this pgd2 blocker could change everything....


 smitty smitty on the private forum is looking for people who would like to organize a group buy for this cmpound.

----------


## lilpauly

once every1 gets their products in the group that was just complated we will will be organizing more buys for experimental hairloss products at cost. next buys are for cb-03-01. in the near future please look at thekaneshop.com for added products! he wll be selling vehicle as well. kane and tw are the most trusted sources when it comes to experimental hairloss products!

----------


## Dan26

Kane is a standup guy I emailed him a question completely unrelated to actually purchasing something and he replied cordially and quickly. Don't believe some of the negative reviews, he produced ONE bad batch of RU.

----------


## BaldJerry

> Did anyone buy the PGD2 blocker from mpbtreatments? it sold out very quickly. Curious about it...
> 
> RU has stopped my shedding. Im now on 0.5mg fin, minox, and 50mg dose of RU every other day. No sides.
> 
> Im working my way up in doses slowly. But this pgd2 blocker could change everything....


 How long have you been on RU?  Has it stopped the shed entirely?

----------


## neversaynever

> How long have you been on RU?  Has it stopped the shed entirely?


 My laptop is white, so when id rub my head id see tiny hairs everywhere (i buzz cut my hair to grade 1 or 0). 

Within a week of RU i cant see any hairs at all. Now i can rub my head violently and I dont see anything (been over a month now).

Started at 100mg per day and now im on 50mg, because ive started fin

----------


## BaldJerry

> My laptop is white, so when id rub my head id see tiny hairs everywhere (i buzz cut my hair to grade 1 or 0). 
> 
> Within a week of RU i cant see any hairs at all. Now i can rub my head violently and I dont see anything (been over a month now).
> 
> Started at 100mg per day and now im on 50mg, because ive started fin


 That's the best feeling when you can rub head violently and see no hair.  I have been on 100mg's for 2 weeks.  I have noticed a reduction in shedding but still shedding too much for much regrowth I think.  I did drop minox simultaneously so that may effect the result.  I will check back at one month

----------


## neversaynever

> That's the best feeling when you can rub head violently and see no hair.  I have been on 100mg's for 2 weeks.  I have noticed a reduction in shedding but still shedding too much for much regrowth I think.  I did drop minox simultaneously so that may effect the result.  I will check back at one month


 You using RU with KB solution? why did you drop minox? Im also using copper peptides every other day (small doses, i doubt its doing much) and taking biotin. Using nizoral twice a week. Changed my main shampoo to T-gel. Maybe the combination of everything has pretty much stopped shedding. But i do feel it was the RU that did the trick quite quickly. 2 weeks is nothing really. In fact, a noticable decrease in shedding within 2 weeks is pretty damn good. A good sign...

----------


## BaldJerry

> You using RU with KB solution? why did you drop minox? Im also using copper peptides every other day (small doses, i doubt its doing much) and taking biotin. Using nizoral twice a week. Changed my main shampoo to T-gel. Maybe the combination of everything has pretty much stopped shedding. But i do feel it was the RU that did the trick quite quickly. 2 weeks is nothing really. In fact, a noticable decrease in shedding within 2 weeks is pretty damn good. A good sign...


 Yeah I'm still hopeful.  I think shed is getting better so maybe in another week it could be halted completely.  I am also on Nizoral, Biotin, copper peptides and dutasteride.  My main components are dut+ru though.  I dropped Minox cause I got sick of applying it all the time and it really wasn't doing too much.  I am using the KB solution.  My shedding varies from day to day.  Some days more than others.  I might need to get more consistent with my application of RU. It's tough to conver NW6 area with 2ml.

----------


## neversaynever

> Yeah I'm still hopeful.  I think shed is getting better so maybe in another week it could be halted completely.  I am also on Nizoral, Biotin, copper peptides and dutasteride.  My main components are dut+ru though.  I dropped Minox cause I got sick of applying it all the time and it really wasn't doing too much.  I am using the KB solution.  My shedding varies from day to day.  Some days more than others.  I might need to get more consistent with my application of RU. It's tough to conver NW6 area with 2ml.


 im finding applying 2ml of ru to nw6 region very very easy....takes me about 5 mins.

----------


## neversaynever

I use something like this (i assume you are too)...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-2ML-D...item256c46bc14

Except its important to get a long and thin one, rather than short. Makes it easier to be more precise.

I have buzz cut grade 0 hair. I guess that makes it easier for me? also ensures that at least 90% of the ru is getting to my scalp.

I put little drops on my scalp, and the spread it around with the end of the syringe. Thats it. Done it 5 mins.

----------


## BaldJerry

> I use something like this (i assume you are too)...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-2ML-D...item256c46bc14
> 
> Except its important to get a long and thin one, rather than short. Makes it easier to be more precise.
> 
> I have buzz cut grade 0 hair. I guess that makes it easier for me? also ensures that at least 90% of the ru is getting to my scalp.
> 
> I put little drops on my scalp, and the spread it around with the end of the syringe. Thats it. Done it 5 mins.


 buzz cut makes it way easier.  Half my RU gets caught up in hair when rubbing in to scalp

----------


## neversaynever

> buzz cut makes it way easier.  Half my RU gets caught up in hair when rubbing in to scalp


 Probably explains why i got the benefits from RU quite quickly....

----------


## doke

I have always used a 1ml syringe for over 20 years when applying topicals without the needle of course.
I used dutasteride for over a year and found it did not work for me even at the optimium dose for regrowth in the trials of 2.5mgs a day i find that half of proscar a day works better for me.

----------


## growhair

Im scared of ordering from Kane as I hear stories of bad batches, thats a lot of money to spend and winding up getting a bad batch.

----------


## doke

It worked out at about £182 uk for 10 gs which is very good and rum a little bit more,but even with other sellers unless you can test it yourself you cannot say but kane sends a report with each order and i trust him.
There was a problem some time ago as el dut said at hh but kane even said there was but its sorted now and he tests every batch before delivery.

----------


## Dan26

> Im scared of ordering from Kane as I hear stories of bad batches, thats a lot of money to spend and winding up getting a bad batch.


 He had ONE bad batch. People like to talk badly about him because they have their own agenda.

----------


## BaldJerry

> Im scared of ordering from Kane as I hear stories of bad batches, thats a lot of money to spend and winding up getting a bad batch.


 Kane good place to order.  Fast shipping, reasonable prices and good customer service.  I order my RU from Kane and have had good experience.

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

kane got dat good good

----------


## growhair

are there any group buys in the work?

----------


## BaldJerry

> are there any group buys in the work?


 Nope try Kane

----------


## Cob984

I am so confused on how to make this RU topical,

are there any good readymade ones like the m p b treatments one, any good?
thanks

----------


## doke

I think mpbt is the only company offering premixed ru but i first thought it was too much trouble to mix myself but its very easy once you get all ingredience together as you only need some strong alcohol  say starting at 88% proof like i could get in uk its polish vodka and then some prop glycol and some mg or grame scales which i got off ebay digital ones and bobs your uncle.

----------


## lilpauly

> I think mpbt is the only company offering premixed ru but i first thought it was too much trouble to mix myself but its very easy once you get all ingredience together as you only need some strong alcohol  say starting at 88% proof like i could get in uk its polish vodka and then some prop glycol and some mg or grame scales which i got off ebay digital ones and bobs your uncle.


 kane will be selling it for 50% cheaper. we will organize another buy for kb solution very soon and u will save 70%.

----------


## doke

> kane will be selling it for 50% cheaper. we will organize another buy for kb solution very soon and u will save 70%.


 Hi how does the group buy work ie:who do we pay?

----------


## Dan26

> Hi how does the group buy work ie:who do we pay?


 Just need to join the crew and have pay pal bro!

----------


## doke

hi how much do you order for each person 10grams and how much including post and who posts to each in the group buy?

----------


## lilpauly

best sources for ru
group buy- we tested it! 180 for 10g
tw- always have provided pure
kane- tested 4 times in the last year and everytime it was over 99.8 pure, his oc and asc both have been tested and both are close to 100%

all other sources proceed with caution!

----------


## neversaynever

This thread has over 1400 posts, but hardly any comments on the progress of treatments! I can say RU is defintely doing something for me. Shedding has near enough stopped and my hair quality has improved. Anyone else?

Also, is it a bad idea to apply RU & KB solution, and then apply minox straight after?? I was told to wait until the KB solution dries but when it dries is leaves some kind of protective film over the treated area, which would block minox from doing its job. Any advice?

----------


## lilpauly

here is before and after photos

----------


## vinnytr

Would you guys recommend me using RU to try and get some growth in the areas marked in my pictures where i have really weak thin hairs ? 
Had a ht recently but marked areas have remained untouched.

If so what strentgh would you suggest people  ?
thanks in advance

----------


## neversaynever

> here is before and after photos


 Seen your pics ages ago. Anyone else?? Theres just so much talk about stuff but barely any reports of treatment progress. I guess it takes time. Im gonna disapear fro the forums again, but anyone with RU experience (or any other 'experimental' drug), should share it here. its more helpful than constantly reading about group buys  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

> This thread has over 1400 posts, but hardly any comments on the progress of treatments! I can say RU is defintely doing something for me. Shedding has near enough stopped and my hair quality has improved. Anyone else?
> 
> Also, is it a bad idea to apply RU & KB solution, and then apply minox straight after?? I was told to wait until the KB solution dries but when it dries is leaves some kind of protective film over the treated area, which would block minox from doing its job. Any advice?


 LOL that´s true...I believe this happens because RU is nothing near a cure!!

In my experience with it, i got to say that it decreased my shedding alot!!As for regrowth nothing to report...

That's my experience with RU...If I notice something else i'll report!!Oh and no side effects that i'm aware of, wich is nice!

As for the minox i think it's simple, apply it before K&B solution, leave like 30mins between (i don't use minox, but have seen some guys stating that this the way they do it)

----------


## BaldJerry

I used RU at 5% for 2 weeks but had to stop shortly.  Going to start back up this week.  In the 2 weeks I used it my shed was greatly reduced within 2 days of usage and I honestly feel my hair was starting to thicken up a bit.  2 weeks is not enough time to assess efficacy but RU seems to work and work quickly for me.  I even was able to drop minox, which I was using 2-3 times a day and the shed still was reduced.  I just have to figure out my dosing to get it right.  5% with dutasteride was too strong for me.  Still too early to tell because I have not used for a long time but will keep posted on results.

----------


## Z1L

Is there anywhere i can buy Ru, in the made up solution ready to use?

Thanks.

----------


## Dan26

> Is there anywhere i can buy Ru, in the made up solution ready to use?
> 
> Thanks.


 You can, but it is a big rip off. Learn how to do it yourself bro, all you need is a 1mg scale, the RU powder, the vehicle, syring and droppers.

Also, RU in its vehicle is not stable for very long, it is best to make small batches periodically (every weeks/month or so)

----------


## Benis23

Hey guys,

Just curious if anyone taking RU has experienced serious side effects?  I was expecting that it may effect my sex drive (like finasteride did), but so far, I have not experienced any change in my libido.  I have, however, been getting some really bad headaches.  I've never really gotten headaches before, but these are bad enough that I am having trouble focusing, working, etc.  Anyone else experiencing that?

----------


## Dan26

> Hey guys,
> 
> Just curious if anyone taking RU has experienced serious side effects?  I was expecting that it may effect my sex drive (like finasteride did), but so far, I have not experienced any change in my libido.  I have, however, been getting some really bad headaches.  I've never really gotten headaches before, but these are bad enough that I am having trouble focusing, working, etc.  Anyone else experiencing that?


 What dose are you taking? And what vehicle are you using? Are you off fin now?

----------


## breezy13

I just received my KB solution from MPBTreatments and the glass container was shattered and broken in the packaging! So upset right now. I just emailed MPBT about it. Would they be willing to send me another bottle of KB?

Also, in the meantime. I received my RU separately through Kane. Can I mix this with any other solution in the meantime or should I wait for the KB solution to be resent?

Thanks for the help guys, 

Sincerely, 

Rattled man

----------


## breezy13

Also, the RU I received is in a packet right now. Can I place the packet directly in the freezer? Or do I need to store it in a glass container first?

----------


## breezy13

> I just received my KB solution from MPBTreatments and the glass container was shattered and broken in the packaging! So upset right now. I just emailed MPBT about it. Would they be willing to send me another bottle of KB?
> 
> Also, in the meantime. I received my RU separately through Kane. Can I mix this with any other solution in the meantime or should I wait for the KB solution to be resent?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, 
> 
> Sincerely, 
> 
> Rattled man


 OK they already replied to me and said they would send a new package promptly and free of charge. Great customer service!

----------


## BaldJerry

> I just received my KB solution from MPBTreatments and the glass container was shattered and broken in the packaging! So upset right now. I just emailed MPBT about it. Would they be willing to send me another bottle of KB?
> 
> Also, in the meantime. I received my RU separately through Kane. Can I mix this with any other solution in the meantime or should I wait for the KB solution to be resent?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, 
> 
> Sincerely, 
> 
> Rattled man


 There are other vehicles you can use.  When I didn't have KB I mixed RU in with about 2/3's minox and 1/3 isopropyl alcohol.  Sounds like you are better off just waiting for the KB though.

----------


## BaldJerry

> Hey guys,
> 
> Just curious if anyone taking RU has experienced serious side effects?  I was expecting that it may effect my sex drive (like finasteride did), but so far, I have not experienced any change in my libido.  I have, however, been getting some really bad headaches.  I've never really gotten headaches before, but these are bad enough that I am having trouble focusing, working, etc.  Anyone else experiencing that?


 Are they headaches related to the solution on the head or does it seem like systematic absorbtion?  I did have some strange sides for a period of time but I was using very high dose of RU, sometimes as high as 200 mg's in a day, and I was also taking 2.5 mg's of dut.  Point is I overdid it.  I am lowering dose of each so I can more accurately assess what was driving the sides.

----------


## Benis23

> What dose are you taking? And what vehicle are you using? Are you off fin now?


 I was taking about 60 mgs a day (purchased from Kane) and I was using PG and alcohol as the vehicle.  I do take low doses of finasteride (.5 - 1 mg per week), but I have been off of RU for three days now and the headaches have gone away, so I am fairly certain they were caused by the RU.

----------


## doke

It does not seem to me that this ru which i bought into as well is the great thing we want it may as some say work in some people but im not sure as yet.
When i read a thread of a product that can reignite dormant follicles then that would be worth talking about,and that maybe neosil 101 if the protein is tested before we buy to be legit,as i read it grew back a nw7 which nothing at this time can.

----------


## BaldJerry

> I was taking about 60 mgs a day (purchased from Kane) and I was using PG and alcohol as the vehicle.  I do take low doses of finasteride (.5 - 1 mg per week), but I have been off of RU for three days now and the headaches have gone away, so I am fairly certain they were caused by the RU.


 
Since the sides went away I would try lowering dose even more or only using every other day.  This is similar to what I am doing.  I was on 100 mg's daily plus 2.5 mg's dut.  I stopped everything for 10 days.  Now I am going to try 100mg's every other day and take only .5 mg's dut.

----------


## Dan26

> I was taking about 60 mgs a day (purchased from Kane) and I was using PG and alcohol as the vehicle.  I do take low doses of finasteride (.5 - 1 mg per week), but I have been off of RU for three days now and the headaches have gone away, so I am fairly certain they were caused by the RU.


 Consider just using it on the hairline bro. Possible find something else to use for the crown/vertex area. There are group buys coming up for CB, I am going to try RU and CB in different areas of my scalp to see the effects, and if I get systemic sides I will drop the RU and see what happens, cause CB has very low chance of sides.

----------


## Z1L

> Consider just using it on the hairline bro. Possible find something else to use for the crown/vertex area. There are group buys coming up for CB, I am going to try RU and CB in different areas of my scalp to see the effects, and if I get systemic sides I will drop the RU and see what happens, cause CB has very low chance of sides.


 Dan can i ask, what is CB?

----------


## Dan26

> Dan can i ask, what is CB?


 It is an Anti-Androgen, very similar to RU. It has shown to be more effective and safer though; less systemic abortion. It is in clinical trials by a company called Cosmo, for both acne and hair loss. Should be out in 2016 or later. You can get it now, but people have not seen good results with it, as nobody knows the exact vehicle used in the clinical trials which made it effective.

----------


## Z1L

> It is an Anti-Androgen, very similar to RU. It has shown to be more effective and safer though; less systemic abortion. It is in clinical trials by a company called Cosmo, for both acne and hair loss. Should be out in 2016 or later. You can get it now, but people have not seen good results with it, as nobody knows the exact vehicle used in the clinical trials which made it effective.


 I see, thanks for answer mate.

----------


## Dan26

> I see, thanks for answer mate.


 No problem man! If it is something your interested in, I will let you know how my results are with it. I'll be trying it in the near future, with a good vehicle or probably via micro-injections. It is safer and more effective than finasteride, especially on the hairline.

----------


## Z1L

> No problem man! If it is something your interested in, I will let you know how my results are with it. I'll be trying it in the near future, with a good vehicle or probably via micro-injections. It is safer and more effective than finasteride, especially on the hairline.


 Yeah definitely Dan, please keep us updated! I was thinking of using Ru to keep my hairline? To be honest i am not even sure i am loosing my hair, but i'd like to stay active about it. I don't notice a lot of shedding, and i don't have this itch that is often talked about, i may get an itch once a day but its usually at sides of the head. At the moment i just use Nizoral and Saw palmetto. My dad is a NW3.5/4 at 45, my uncles are roughly the same around the same age. My Dads father has a full head of hair. So i am just looking to stay active.

----------


## Dan26

> Yeah definitely Dan, please keep us updated! I was thinking of using Ru to keep my hairline? To be honest i am not even sure i am loosing my hair, but i'd like to stay active about it. I don't notice a lot of shedding, and i don't have this itch that is often talked about, i may get an itch once a day but its usually at sides of the head. At the moment i just use Nizoral and Saw palmetto. My dad is a NW3.5/4 at 45, my uncles are roughly the same around the same age. My Dads father has a full head of hair. So i am just looking to stay active.


 Ahh I see. Well I wouldn't use RU just yet. If your recession progresses then you may want to consider it. How is the MPB on your mothers side? That is generally more important, although both factor in. How old are you btw?

----------


## Z1L

My mothers father is a NW6 now hes 65. My 3 uncles all suffer to some extent from MPB. One of them is NW4, and the oldest and the youngest are NW3s. I am 19, and i think i have worried my self sick. My dad has bad recession at the hairline, but he is only just starting to loose hair at the crown at 45.

----------


## neversaynever

What happened to neosh101? It always sound more promising than RU, copper, or anything else. It promoted BMPs for hair growth (which is part of what histogens thign does).

Any users of it?

----------


## Dan26

> What happened to neosh101? It always sound more promising than RU, copper, or anything else. It promoted BMPs for hair growth (which is part of what histogens thign does).
> 
> Any users of it?


 Ya you can get it. Seen someone who got solid results on it recently.

----------


## neversaynever

> Ya you can get it. Seen someone who got solid results on it recently.


 seen where? and buy from where?

----------


## neversaynever

mpbtreatments said they stopped development of neosh101 because they are not sure about its safety profile. Which is kinda nice to hear....

----------


## Wiffle

So I'd like to try some RU - who/what is Kane?

----------


## ammin

He is The undertaker's half brother. Both of them wrestle for a living

----------


## lilpauly

> mpbtreatments said they stopped development of neosh101 because they are not sure about its safety profile. Which is kinda nice to hear....


 we paid for a test run 1500 to see if they could produce it. they could produce 95&#37; but that was all. now it about are health go figure

----------


## Dan26

> mpbtreatments said they stopped development of neosh101 because they are not sure about its safety profile. Which is kinda nice to hear....


 They don't 'develop' anything. They are a middle man, and what they sell is marked up by hundreds of percent.

----------


## lilpauly

now if it something about are health i wish they could provide details. i'm currently using it and so are countless others. we were going to purchase psi from mpbtreats but delays, etc made us look for other sources! btw if the results with labpe are not awesome! then i have no problem calling them out as well.

----------


## Jazz1

> Ya you can get it. Seen someone who got solid results on it recently.


 Link please?

----------


## Dan26

> Link please?


 You know where bro :P

----------


## Jazz1

> You know where bro :P


 Lol what's the other name for this neosh stuff? I told these guys buy from group buy its much cheaper :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wiffle

How do we know whether topical RU is transient/local rather than systemic/global in its effects.  If there is any chance of the latter, this stuff could be quite harmful.

----------


## Wiffle

Can anyone point to studies as to whether topical application/action is local and transient?

Also, why did the French company stop after Phase II trials?  Why not keep going?  

How is Myristate RU superior?

----------


## Dan26

> Can anyone point to studies as to whether topical application/action is local and transient?
> 
> Also, why did the French company stop after Phase II trials?  Why not keep going?  
> 
> How is Myristate RU superior?


 I'l try and find the studies and post it later. I'm not sure why the French company stopped. I imagine the solution just has no commercial marketability. As it stands now, the best way to use RU is periodically making small patches (every couple weeks of months), to ensure stability. Same goes for minoxidle sulphate, it just isn't stable for long, and doesn't make sense as a commercial product.

I know there is a small amount of systemic absorption, as some users experience small androgen-related side effects. The best thing to do would be start small (maybe 50mg a day) and see how your body reacts. I haven't seen many people who use it in small doses complain, some even use 100's of mg and have no problems, but others have gotten sides from high doses, which went away at lower doses.

CB-03-01 seems better though, very low risk for sides.

----------


## Wiffle

> I'l try and find the studies and post it later. I'm not sure why the French company stopped. I imagine the solution just has no commercial marketability. As it stands now, the best way to use RU is periodically making small patches (every couple weeks of months), to ensure stability. Same goes for minoxidle sulphate, it just isn't stable for long, and doesn't make sense as a commercial product.
> 
> I know there is a small amount of systemic absorption, as some users experience small androgen-related side effects. The best thing to do would be start small (maybe 50mg a day) and see how your body reacts. I haven't seen many people who use it in small doses complain, some even use 100's of mg and have no problems, but others have gotten sides from high doses, which went away at lower doses.
> 
> CB-03-01 seems better though, very low risk for sides.


 Thanks Dan26!   :Smile: 

I was under the impression that CB-03-01 was quite a ways away?  Or can we get it off label?

Hard to believe if RU was effective that they'd abandon it - there's got to be some way of keeping it "fresh"

----------


## Dan26

> Thanks Dan26!  
> 
> I was under the impression that CB-03-01 was quite a ways away?  Or can we get it off label?
> 
> Hard to believe if RU was effective that they'd abandon it - there's got to be some way of keeping it "fresh"


 It is a ways away, but anything is possible! There is a group buy coming up for it in the near future, I am definitely trying it.
I have to revisit some of the studies I can't remember exactly what kind of results they were having in the trials. But anecdotal evidence form people who have tried it from trusted suppliers seems to be pretty good.

----------


## Wiffle

> It is a ways away, but anything is possible!


 Well, for one thing, if the Acne application is cleared by the FDA, I wonder if we can use that preparation on our heads? LOL?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dan26

> Well, for one thing, if the Acne application is cleared by the FDA, I wonder if we can use that preparation on our heads? LOL?


 Hmm, not sure how effective that would be. The problem people have had with CB who get it off label, is finding a suitable vehicle that gets it to the hair follicles. It is a big ass molecule! Personally, I am going to micro-inject it. Best way to get it past the dermis  :Big Grin:  Others who are not micro-injecting will be using a new vehicle though, we'll see how that goes lol

It was injected subcutaneously in rats with no adverse effects and actually applied through iontophoresis on humans with success.

"The study results show that CB-03-01, applied to the scalp through iontophoresis, was more effective than cyproterone-acetate and 17alpha-estradiol in the improvement of the follicular density, the hair shaft diameter, the pull test, and in reducing sebaceous gland size and, as a consequence, sebum production."

*Of course, something like RU would be NOT be a good idea for injections. But CB has an impressive safety profile!

----------


## Wiffle

> Hmm, not sure how effective that would be. The problem people have had with CB who get it off label, is finding a suitable vehicle that gets it to the hair follicles. It is a big ass molecule! Personally, I am going to micro-inject it. Best way to get it past the dermis  Others who are not micro-injecting will be using a new vehicle though, we'll see how that goes lol
> 
> It was injected subcutaneously in rats with no adverse effects and actually applied through iontophoresis on humans with success.
> 
> "The study results show that CB-03-01, applied to the scalp through iontophoresis, was more effective than cyproterone-acetate and 17alpha-estradiol in the improvement of the follicular density, the hair shaft diameter, the pull test, and in reducing sebaceous gland size and, as a consequence, sebum production."
> 
> *Of course, something like RU would be NOT be a good idea for injections. But CB has an impressive safety profile!


 
That all makes sense - thanks!   :Smile: 

I hope this is okay to ask here....are peeps getting their hands on some preparation of CB-03-01 now?  OR are they anticipating a European release or something?

----------


## Dan26

> That all makes sense - thanks!  
> 
> I hope this is okay to ask here....are peeps getting their hands on some preparation of CB-03-01 now?  OR are they anticipating a European release or something?


 Check your wall mate

----------


## neversaynever

> now if it something about are health i wish they could provide details. i'm currently using it and so are countless others. we were going to purchase psi from mpbtreats but delays, etc made us look for other sources! btw if the results with labpe are not awesome! then i have no problem calling them out as well.


 Wasnt it linked to alzeihmers disease or something like that? Im not sure. There was a study about it. And then i read somewhere that the study was wrong. Confusing. 

Neosh sounds very interesting, and had a mode of oepration unlike any other peptide or drug....

Mpbtreatments politics aside. Any useful info on neosh would be nice...

Plus, if anyone on a secret forum somewhere is getting results, please share....

----------


## lilpauly

Yes. Once every1 gets their items from the group buy we will inviting people to join the forum. People in the forum are driven to find a solution for mpb. Experimental hair loss are 65% cheaper as well

----------


## breezy13

So, my new KB solution should be coming in real soon. But I'm confused about the mixing ratios of Ru with KB? For example, I thought if you wanted to apply 50mg a day, that I would for example mix 1 gram of RU with 20 ml of KB and call it a day. but where does the 5% or 2% come into play? I ordered 2% KB. What do I need to do differently to mix appropriate to apply 50mg a day? Thanks for any help, there is really no available guide out there.

----------


## Dan26

> So, my new KB solution should be coming in real soon. But I'm confused about the mixing ratios of Ru with KB? For example, I thought if you wanted to apply 50mg a day, that I would for example mix 1 gram of RU with 20 ml of KB and call it a day. but where does the 5% or 2% come into play? I ordered 2% KB. What do I need to do differently to mix appropriate to apply 50mg a day? Thanks for any help, there is really no available guide out there.


 So, since you ordered the 2% KB I am assuming you want to make a 2% solution? 

2% implies there will be 20mg of RU in EVERY ml of K&B solution ie 20mg/ml

How much mg of RU do you want to use a day? How many ML is required to cover the space you are applying it too?

You should make new batches every week or every couple of weeks btw

----------


## breezy13

I see what you're saying, but won't that be controlled by how much RU I dissolve in a specific amount of KB solution? It just doesn't seem like different percentage KB solutions make much sense now that I think about it (i.e. if I put 50 mg of KB in 1 ml of 2% or 1 ml of 5% KB solution, it'll still be the same amount of RU...) am I missing something glaringly obvious here?

----------


## Dan26

> I see what you're saying, but won't that be controlled by how much RU I dissolve in a specific amount of KB solution? It just doesn't seem like different percentage KB solutions make much sense now that I think about it (i.e. if I put 50 mg of KB in 1 ml of 2% or 1 ml of 5% KB solution, it'll still be the same amount of RU...) am I missing something glaringly obvious here?


 Yah your right don't really get caught up with the % of the KB solution, it is just supposed to be more suited for a 2% or 5% mixture, depending on which one you have. I have 5%, but if I wanted I could make a 3% solution of 6% solution, doesn't really matter.

----------


## neversaynever

So, where can i get neosh101?? Anyone here using it?

Of all teh experimentals it showed the most promise, yet asking about it gets only cryptic replies.

----------


## cleverusername

> So, where can i get neosh101?? Anyone here using it?
> 
> Of all teh experimentals it showed the most promise, yet asking about it gets only cryptic replies.


 Do you have an hlh account man?

----------


## neversaynever

> Do you have an hlh account man?


 No, i do lurk the forum though

----------


## cleverusername

> No, i do lurk the forum though


 make an account so I can pm you

----------


## neversaynever

> make an account so I can pm you


 Done, same username

----------


## cleverusername

> Done, same username


 Sending you a PM right now, sorry my wifi went down then I had to go to work.

----------


## cleverusername

> Done, same username


 Tried searching for you, but I can't find you. Make a post on a topic or something, then I can PM you

----------


## doke

hi jazz1 i have pm you about promox by dr kline i wondered how you got on with it? :Smile:

----------


## dex89

BUMP

has anyone experience great results from RU like Irishpride did from *****************?

http://www.*****************/interact...U58841-NOW-FIN

----------


## Dan26

> BUMP
> 
> has anyone experience great results from RU like Irishpride did from *****************?
> 
> http://www.*****************/interact...U58841-NOW-FIN


 That is a pretty rare/lucky result. IMO RU is a must use for keeping your hairline strong and in tact! Fin wont stop a bit of recession for some, RU will. A lot of people even get some regrowth with it.

----------


## dex89

> That is a pretty rare/lucky result. IMO RU is a must use for keeping your hairline strong and in tact! Fin wont stop a bit of recession for some, RU will. A lot of people even get some regrowth with it.


 Thanks Dan26, 

I want to use RU so bad but I'm afraid that I might mix it wrong and just Fudge everything up, will do more research on this.

----------


## hellouser

> Thanks Dan26, 
> 
> I want to use RU so bad but I'm afraid that I might mix it wrong and just Fudge everything up, will do more research on this.


 Mixing and applying RU is really *really* easy. I made a very long and detailed reply on how to do it properly, just click here for all instructions:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...5406#post95406

----------


## hellouser

> That is a pretty rare/lucky result. IMO RU is a must use for keeping your hairline strong and in tact! Fin wont stop a bit of recession for some, RU will. A lot of people even get some regrowth with it.


 Thing is with IrishPride is that he was also using Finasteride on and off, before and after using RU. His is a weird case but its incredibly encouraging. It needs to be noted that we was also using Minox as well every day and more importantly was probably VERY consistent with usage; no slacking, no skipping days, etc. It takes some effort.

----------


## dex89

> Mixing and applying RU is really *really* easy. I made a very long and detailed reply on how to do it properly, just click here for all instructions:
> 
> http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...5406#post95406


 Awesome! thank you hellouser will save this link :Smile: 

Edit: effort that I'm willing to sacrifice, thanks again sir.

----------


## BaldJerry

Best treatment for hairlos.  RU+DUT

----------


## Dan26

> Thanks Dan26, 
> 
> I want to use RU so bad but I'm afraid that I might mix it wrong and just Fudge everything up, will do more research on this.


 Ya man, look at hellrousers threat, and also keep in mind you can get the KB solution so pretty much all you would need to do is get a milligram scale, measure the powder, pour it into the desired amount of KB solution, and make a new batch every couple of weeks.

----------


## dex89

> Ya man, look at hellrousers threat, and also keep in mind you can get the KB solution so pretty much all you would need to do is get a milligram scale, measure the powder, pour it into the desired amount of KB solution, and make a new batch every couple of weeks.


 Thanks for the advise Dan, much appreciated.

----------


## hellouser

> Awesome! thank you hellouser will save this link
> 
> Edit: effort that I'm willing to sacrifice, thanks again sir.


 No problem! I hope my information helps, don't be discouraged by RU, its very easy to make and apply. I've switched over my regimen slightly; I mix 3 days worth at a time now; 200-300mg, 2.1ml of isopropyl, 0.9ml of PG and mix it all together. I'm tired of making the mixes *every day* so every three days I can do. It also dissolves MUCH better when left overnight. I dont put it in the fridge though, dont want anyone else in the house tampering with it or even asking what it is. I've been told RU can last for many weeks when left out, but I've got mine kept in one of my small bottles stored in a shelf away from light. I think 2-3 days is fine but we'll see if I get results.

----------


## burtandernie

RU has tons of potential but again nothing about it is standardized or proven. Tons of unknowns but its a shame it never got approved given the potential it had to stop MPB. Its pretty obvious now that MPB is solely an androgen disease and can be stopped by stopping androgens completely as castrated men prove to us

----------


## Dan26

> RU has tons of potential but again nothing about it is standardized or proven. Tons of unknowns but its a shame it never got approved given the potential it had to stop MPB. Its pretty obvious now that MPB is solely an androgen disease and can be stopped by stopping androgens completely as castrated men prove to us


 This is far from the truth man....

----------


## guaze

I have some hairloss at the temples, and for the past 3 months I have been using 1mg fin/minox/nizoral. I hope to maintain or (if I'm lucky) regrow some hair. Seeing as I am already using fin, would RU even be worthwhile?

----------


## Conpecia

> I have some hairloss at the temples, and for the past 3 months I have been using 1mg fin/minox/nizoral. I hope to maintain or (if I'm lucky) regrow some hair. Seeing as I am already using fin, would RU even be worthwhile?


 I'd just stick with your current regimen for at least a year or two. RU is more for those who don't see success with what you're currently on. Fin is still the gold standard and we know more about its side effect profile. If you stay on those 3 chances are you'll keep your hair for a long time and possibly regrow more. From what I can tell RU is more of a fin-like treatment as in it stops your loss, not a minox-like treatment that is shown to regrow.

----------


## guaze

That's great. Thanks for your help!

----------


## baldesswonder

agree with conpecia thats good advice.

----------


## nativer

Ready to give this a go.  Count for a group buy when the next one comes around

----------


## Campbell22

Hi guys

Long term lurker. I'm 30 from the UK with a NW of 2.5 ish. I did try minox and fin a couple of years ago and found the combo worked great but due to the sides of fin it had to be stopped. Since then I have probably lost a NW and am keen to try and get some ground back or at least halt the progression. 

I  have currently restarted minox with capillogain, and msm+vit c but know I will need something like ru to replace fin to see some real results if the past was anything to good by. I was very close to going the trx2 route which brought me to this forum so am very glad I found this place as that seems like a complete waste of money. 

I am a Pharm student so I can understand petty much what the treatments are targetting and am confident that ru is probably the best thing about at the moment for me due to not being able to handle the sides of fin. 

My question is . Where should I get the ru from and should I get it ready made as being in the UK ethanol is massively expensive due to tax and I'm assuming it cant be substituted for methanol and iso because of systemic toxicity? Any advice greatly appreciated. If it is a lot cheaper buying the bits seperately and someone from the UK has done this then I am happy to go this route but would probably prefer either just adding the ru to a ready made solution or a complete ready to go ru setup. I'm looking at the mpbtreatments site and happy to order from them if people have had good experiences. I see they do the kb solution.



Thanks

----------


## burtandernie

I dont know if it works wonders because if it did I find it hard to believe they never finished studying it and get it to market.
I think CB 03 01 if it works similarly with few sides and can become OTC someday they will make a fortune. The one unified reply to any guy asking what to do will turn from a bunch of random stuff now to just use that. I just hope it all pans out and its not overpriced, but I guess with cosmetic stuff being overpriced is the norm.

----------


## burtandernie

The whole big key we are missing right now from stopping MPB heck even mature hairlines is that nothing stops all  of DHT and nothing lowers testosterone. You need to stop both locally to really stop MPB. Clearly propecia does not inhibit enough of that enzyme to stop MPB in the long run. 
I think we already have the proof from castrates and that proving its all androgens initially that triggers all that complicated stuff farther downstream. Of course 20 years later and we still cant do much about it.

----------


## hellouser

> The whole big key we are missing right now from stopping MPB heck even mature hairlines is that nothing stops all  of DHT and nothing lowers testosterone. You need to stop both locally to really stop MPB. Clearly propecia does not inhibit enough of that enzyme to stop MPB in the long run. 
> I think we already have the proof from castrates and that proving its all androgens initially that triggers all that complicated stuff farther downstream. *Of course 20 years later and we still cant do much about it.*


 If women suffered from hair loss in similar numbers as men, we'd have had a cure 50 years ago. How's that for society giving a shit about mens problems?

----------


## Campbell22

> I dont know if it works wonders because if it did I find it hard to believe they never finished studying it and get it to market.
> I think CB 03 01 if it works similarly with few sides and can become OTC someday they will make a fortune. The one unified reply to any guy asking what to do will turn from a bunch of random stuff now to just use that. I just hope it all pans out and its not overpriced, but I guess with cosmetic stuff being overpriced is the norm.


 I understand that it is still a bit of a risk, but I need to do something and my options are limited. 

I am all for using experimentals. As as long as what you are using is actual what it says it is. If we waited for clinical trials then we will be waiting forever. That being said I hope that there will be an OTC product some time soon for MPB. I just doubt it very much.
It is like electric cars. They are always 3-5 years away.

I'm not going to rush into ordering as even if I do formulate it myself, it is still $195 for 5g.

----------


## kmit028

> I found a much nicer way to apply this shit and way less tedious. Do you have an email? I can't say it here because I will explain why to you but I will reveal it later.
> 
> It would take you about 1 min to apply the RU, lol.


 Hi Maradona, would you be able to PM/email me this technique too?

Thanks

----------


## BaldJerry

My shedding has seemed to halted significantly the last couple weeks.  I am not sure if it is the RU, the addition of minox to my regimine and the resulting completion of the minox shed, or my latest addition to the regimine - valproic acid or VPA.  If I had to guess I think the addition of VPA has really helped.  In any case, I think I may be getting sides with the RU so I plan to drop it.  I am planning to add CB-03-01 to my regimine in the near future.  Will keep people updated on results.

----------


## Hairismylife

> My shedding has seemed to halted significantly the last couple weeks.  I am not sure if it is the RU, the addition of minox to my regimine and the resulting completion of the minox shed, or my latest addition to the regimine - valproic acid or VPA.  If I had to guess I think the addition of VPA has really helped.  In any case, I think I may be getting sides with the RU so I plan to drop it.  I am planning to add CB-03-01 to my regimine in the near future.  Will keep people updated on results.


 What sides?

----------


## BaldJerry

Strange twitching and tightness in my muscles.  When I play sports I can barely run around without getting very tight in muscles.  I think RU may be playing a role.

----------


## BaldJerry

CB is supposed to work better than RU

----------


## jlantern

When I first started to take RU I read some where people had heart problems with it.  Naturally once I started taking it I felt heart problems.  I went to the Doctors and came out with a clean bill of health.  I was experiencing problems mostly when  I was drinking coffee.  I chalk it all up to being in my head.

As for muscle tightness, I work out 5 days a week if not more and I havn't felt any tightness.  

Ill assume you take a multi vitamin stretch and eat a low sodium diet and drink plenty of water.

----------


## BaldJerry

Well I think it may be the RU but its not a horrific side effect.  Did you say RU is causing you a shed?

----------


## BaldJerry

> When I first started to take RU I read some where people had heart problems with it.  Naturally once I started taking it I felt heart problems.  I went to the Doctors and came out with a clean bill of health.  I was experiencing problems mostly when  I was drinking coffee.  I chalk it all up to being in my head.
> 
> As for muscle tightness, I work out 5 days a week if not more and I havn't felt any tightness.  
> 
> Ill assume you take a multi vitamin stretch and eat a low sodium diet and drink plenty of water.


 I am also taking luvox SSRI recently and I read that muscle tightness can be a side effect of this.  So it could be that too.

----------


## jlantern

> Well I think it may be the RU but its not a horrific side effect.  Did you say RU is causing you a shed?


 Yes since I started RU, ive shed more in the crown and a bit in the temples.  However the temples are still showing regrowth.   The crown is getting pretty thin, which to be honest has me nervous.  I think im going to stick it out and see what comes of it.   I recent added minox all over the NW6 area with RU that also caused some shedding.  Today it seems that the shedding has subsided, at least for now. 

My understanding is it has to get worst before it can get better?  The shedding is only very small miniaturized hair.  Nothing long or healthy

----------


## wesleybelgium

im a harcore meds user , if you look at my info you will see my impressive regime

what i have seen from the oc ru to the kane ru is that it really makes my face ultra dry , really i need to put on dailly q10 cream so my cheeks dont breaks down in flakes , so i have never seen such a extreme anti-androgenic reaction

i must agree that you can never know if your batch is pure or real , but the quality of this batch is super  , i hope the next bach is the same

i would agree that the best option is to make a labproduction in europe/america , but for now our only option is china , i blame that fda

further more my best regrowth experience is still with a large combo of hairmeds, topical androgens in combination with growthboosters
im also checking out bnp30 in the future

----------


## wesleybelgium

i mean : the kane ru gives me dry skin , what i did not have from oc what didnt have the 99% purity like kanes

so my experience with this is that for me that one of kane seems to stronger anti-androgenic

----------


## BaldJerry

My CB is in the mail.  Going to mix CB-03-01 at 1% in a solution of 90%PG and 10% oleyl alcohol.  Will keep people updated with results.

----------


## Troy

> My CB is in the mail.  Going to mix CB-03-01 at 1% in a solution of 90%PG and 10% oleyl alcohol.  Will keep people updated with results.


 Good luck baldjerry!

What will be the frequency? Once a day? Twice? Eod?

If memory serves me right, I think you had some side effects with RU right? I think i'm having some mild ones as well (just minor ones that don't put me off it, but if I could avoid them I would!)

CB seems to be the way to go...Strong antiandrogen...anti inflammatory effects and systemically safe :Smile:

----------


## hellouser

I've been on RU at 100mg/1ml since mid February and just got CB a couple days ago. well see if I get regrowth. I'm still on Minoxidil but typically use about 2ml/day (5% solution)

----------


## BaldJerry

> Good luck baldjerry!
> 
> What will be the frequency? Once a day? Twice? Eod?
> 
> If memory serves me right, I think you had some side effects with RU right? I think i'm having some mild ones as well (just minor ones that don't put me off it, but if I could avoid them I would!)
> 
> CB seems to be the way to go...Strong antiandrogen...anti inflammatory effects and systemically safe


 Yeah I had minor sides but they seemed to get better with time.  I will be using it once a day.  I would like to try a stronger solution, like 5%, but it is costly.  Hopefully if people get results prices will go down in the future.  

Last time you said you may have started to see some regrowth with RU.  Did you get any new hair?

----------


## BaldJerry

> I've been on RU at 100mg/1ml since mid February and just got CB a couple days ago. well see if I get regrowth. I'm still on Minoxidil but typically use about 2ml/day (5% solution)


 Did your shed ever slow down?

----------


## hellouser

> Did your shed ever slow down?


 not really, however its less than what it used to be. I'm hoping the addition of cb will stop the shedding immediately

----------


## tdo

where are you guys buying your CB from?  Also, is there a reliable vehicle for it yet?

----------


## Troy

> Yeah I had minor sides but they seemed to get better with time.  I will be using it once a day.  I would like to try a stronger solution, like 5%, but it is costly.  Hopefully if people get results prices will go down in the future.  
> 
> Last time you said you may have started to see some regrowth with RU.  Did you get any new hair?


 Yeah, 5% CB would be expensive at current prices...Let's hope it works good and prices come down :Smile: 

I was using RU at 5% with good results mainly shedding was reduced alot, and I was starting to see thickening on the hairline (wich is the only area I can see that I'm loosing!)...Unfortunatly I had to reduce dosage to 2%. Shedding still seems to be very low, but I don't notice more improvements...Still have 4 grams left of RU, wich i'll use, but think of switching to CB asap (I wasn't able to participate in the last group buy :Frown: )

Hoping everyone that got CB have great results :Big Grin:  I believe this can become a serious strong base for a successfull hairloss treatment

----------


## BaldJerry

Yeah hopefully many people get good results with CB.  I don't know anyone who used anything stronger than 1% so maybe in the future it will get cheap enough for 5%.

----------


## BaldJerry

> Yeah, 5% CB would be expensive at current prices...Let's hope it works good and prices come down
> 
> I was using RU at 5% with good results mainly shedding was reduced alot, and I was starting to see thickening on the hairline (wich is the only area I can see that I'm loosing!)...Unfortunatly I had to reduce dosage to 2%. Shedding still seems to be very low, but I don't notice more improvements...Still have 4 grams left of RU, wich i'll use, but think of switching to CB asap (I wasn't able to participate in the last group buy)
> 
> Hoping everyone that got CB have great results I believe this can become a serious strong base for a successfull hairloss treatment


 Why did you go down to 2%?  Sides?

----------


## Troy

> Why did you go down to 2%?  Sides?


 Yep...I think it was affecting my libido at 5%!Nothing too bad, but it was a sign of systemic absorption...now using 2% to see if i can still hold shedding without systemic side effects!

So far 2% is still holding shedding down.

----------


## doke

mpb treatments 5 per cent ru plus has anyone got a dry scalp from it i get the same with minox.

----------


## Troy

> mpb treatments 5 per cent ru plus has anyone got a dry scalp from it i get the same with minox.


 Yeah, ethanol does that!

Maybe try something to hydrate the scalp: aloe vera, emu oil, sesa oil...

----------


## LongWayHome

Hey...
I wanna know if someone else noticed the SLOW shipping of MPB treatmens.
I paid for express shipping (5-7 days at most) and it's been two weeks now.
Anyone else experienced slow shipping?

----------


## jjo

> My CB is in the mail.  Going to mix CB-03-01 at 1% in a solution of 90%PG and 10% oleyl alcohol.  Will keep people updated with results.


 
Could you explain what exactly that means please?

how much of this CB do you mix with how much pg and oley alcohol... and how much does it give you.. or how long does it last for daily use?

Is CB really better than finasteride?

----------


## hellouser

> Could you explain what exactly that means please?


 Oleyl = alcohol (very good at passing cb powder through skin)
PG = propylene glycol (a liquid that slows down the drying of alcohol)




> how much of this CB do you mix with how much pg and oley alcohol... and how much does it give you.. or how long does it last for daily use?


 Between 1-5% was used in Cosmo's trials and both showed nearly the same results, so 1% should be more than enough. In 1ml solution of PG/Oleyl would mean 10mg for a 1% solution. (0.9ml of PG and 0.1ml of Oleyl is recommended).




> Is CB really better than finasteride?


 Cosmo's trials showed 40% increase in density of hair, thats up to 4 times as effective as Finasteride. That shit is garbage considering its lousy efficacy and dreadful side effects.

----------


## StayThick

Hellouser: you are using a good amount of experimental treatments. Are you jus starting these?

I'm curious to your full regimen and what results (if any) you have experienced from it. Also, have any sides been reported from CB?

----------


## jlantern

> Hellouser: you are using a good amount of experimental treatments. Are you jus starting these?
> 
> I'm curious to your full regimen and what results (if any) you have experienced from it. Also, have any sides been reported from CB?


 hellouser has been using RU since about Jan, and just started using CB this month.  He is about a NW3 with miniaturization in the NW2 area.  His full regimen is in my thread 'Started RU 3 weeks ago.'

----------


## MrBlonde

Calling RU users for an update.  I am interested in trying this and after going through this thread I would like to ask for current opinions on this product. 

 For those of you hat have how good a weapon against MPB do you regard it? in terms of regrowth and sides?

How long before you noticed positive results? and is there a big starting off shed?

Is the applying and constant wet head look annoying or does it dry quickly.

Just trying to get different opinions and signals of what I should be looking out for.

Help me out guys

----------


## secrethero89

I want to mix it with a minoxidil. Which one is the best? Rogaine Lquid,Kirkland..??

----------


## secrethero89

> Oleyl = alcohol (very good at passing cb powder through skin)
> PG = propylene glycol (a liquid that slows down the drying of alcohol)
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1-5% was used in Cosmo's trials and both showed nearly the same results, so 1% should be more than enough. In 1ml solution of PG/Oleyl would mean 10mg for a 1% solution. (0.9ml of PG and 0.1ml of Oleyl is recommended).
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmo's trials showed 40% increase in density of hair, thats up to 4 times as effective as Finasteride. That shit is garbage considering its lousy efficacy and dreadful side effects.


 Can you provide a link that you buy the raw CB. I don't want to buy the wrong one. 

One more question. Can i mix it with a RU solution? Can they work together?

----------


## BaldJerry

> Can you provide a link that you buy the raw CB. I don't want to buy the wrong one. 
> 
> One more question. Can i mix it with a RU solution? Can they work together?


 Never heard of anyone mixing together.  The vehicles are typically completely different.  RU is usually applied with PG/Ethanol or KB while CB is usually applied with PG/Oleyl or Cosmo cream.  But I am thinking of trying CB in KB as well I would not put RU and CB in KB at same time.

----------


## mature

Was thinking in the future to either get on Fin or Ru, Buying from Kane if I do RU, what happens if someone gets a bad batch though? It would be the equivalent of dropping it for however long period of time stopping any effect it had, how can you test each batch?

----------


## imom

> I suppose you could use a syringe, but those are typically quite big and I would rather use a dropper in order to use up as much of it as possible rather than having some leftover in the syringe.


 Perhaps you are not familiar with syringes? A typical 1ml insulin syringe seems like it would work well here. And there is almost no wastage from using a syringe.

----------


## marikeo

> Never heard of anyone mixing together.  The vehicles are typically completely different.  RU is usually applied with PG/Ethanol or KB while CB is usually applied with PG/Oleyl or Cosmo cream.  But I am thinking of trying CB in KB as well I would not put RU and CB in KB at same time.


 Folks do you see any reason to be concerned mixing RU with Lipogaine? It has Ethanol/PG at 70/30 which I think is fine. But it also has additional absorption mechanisms like Azaelic Acid. My concern is systemic side effects.

Any experience mixing these 2?

----------


## imom

> you do have more to loose though. RU is without doubt, like finasteride, a long term commitment. all the literature suggests you can maintain on RU, even re-grow but that once you stop androgen receptors multiply in the scalp/follicle and become more sensitive. 
> 
> ive seen this first hand. a friend used RU for 2 months - thought it wasnt working came off and bang his hairloss accelerated way quicker than it was because he'd been applying an AA to his scalp that played around with the mapping etc of the receptors in his scalp
> 
> its like fin - you've got to be on it full time and be prepared that if it doesn't work for you its going to really f things up and accelerate HL


 I just read this entire thread from start to finish. The above quote was really poignant. I'm not prepared to experiment with something that either has to be taken for life or will actually make things worse.

----------


## jlantern

> I just read this entire thread from start to finish. The above quote was really poignant. I'm not prepared to experiment with something that either has to be taken for life or will actually make things worse.


 Welcome to just about all hairloss treatments.

----------


## goldbondmafia

Does fin actually have to be taken for life? I mean say down the road you stop / taper off your hair loss shouldn't accelerate faster than before you took the drug...? Reason I ask is cause I might start it this week and if 4 months down the road for ex. I have sides and stop, will it really fuuck my hair up?

----------


## jlantern

> Does fin actually have to be taken for life? I mean say down the road you stop / taper off your hair loss shouldn't accelerate faster than before you took the drug...? Reason I ask is cause I might start it this week and if 4 months down the road for ex. I have sides and stop, will it really fuuck my hair up?


 Everyone is different, I can say ive done my share of resource and I can tell you this from both experience and  the many many hours ive read on fin.  

Take it for 1 year........ expect it slows you down.

----------


## goldbondmafia

> Everyone is different, I can say ive done my share of resource and I can tell you this from both experience and  the many many hours ive read on fin.  
> 
> Take it for 1 year........ expect it slows you down.


 I would take it for a year unless my dick stops working...that's the only thing that worries me cause then Id have that issue and my hairline would recede again

----------


## jlantern

> I would take it for a year unless my dick stops working...that's the only thing that worries me cause then Id have that issue and my hairline would recede again


 if youre going to get sides you'll get it with-in a month.  I would take .5mg for a while and see how that does.

If you stop after a month you wont loss any hair

----------


## goldbondmafia

> if youre going to get sides you'll get it with-in a month.  I would take .5mg for a while and see how that does.
> 
> If you stop after a month you wont loss any hair


 I would be willing to give that a try. Hopefully it works out and fin alone will keep my current hair.

BTW, has anyone on here taken RU just by itself (without fin or mino)?

----------


## clarkbl

> NEOSH101 i'm having indian source produce it and will be avail in august. OC000459 should actually be avil before august. everything else i'm currently using.


 Can you please share your source for NEOSH101 (website, email, etc). You're also welcome to send it to me in a private message.

Thanks!

----------


## doke

> Can you please share your source for NEOSH101 (website, email, etc). You're also welcome to send it to me in a private message.
> 
> Thanks!


  If its the psi powder labpe is the place that still sells it but some had trouble with the mixing and use a very small amount of dsm to mix then add the other ingredience.
I notice that hairlossbudda site is no longer available as that had the neosil ingredience as used in the trials.

----------


## bells

long thread.  but short summary where can I find RU and how does it compare to finasteride?

----------


## Jazz1

> long thread.  but short summary where can I find RU and how does it compare to finasteride?


 It's stronger, why because you can later dosage, your best bet is Kane or Anagen inc that's where I bought mine.

----------


## Dutch_Dude

So I'm trying to navigate here and like my friend bells I can't seem to understand what this solution is.

I also went on Anagen Inc's website and they have a RU solution with different strengths (percentages). Then they ask you what carrier you would like. Is this the premixed solution or do you still have to mix it with other stuff? If you have to mix it with other stuff, how much other stuff do you need to last around a month? And also, how long does that 50ml RU solution from Anagen last?

Again, if this stuff has already been discussed, then I apologize.

----------


## Greeno

> So I'm trying to navigate here and like my friend bells I can't seem to understand what this solution is.
> 
> I also went on Anagen Inc's website and they have a RU solution with different strengths (percentages). Then they ask you what carrier you would like. Is this the premixed solution or do you still have to mix it with other stuff? If you have to mix it with other stuff, how much other stuff do you need to last around a month? And also, how long does that 50ml RU solution from Anagen last?
> 
> Again, if this stuff has already been discussed, then I apologize.


 Yeah the premixed stuff is all ready to apply mate, you just have to choose what carrier you want them to put in for you! And the dosage all depends on how much you wanna use and how often you'll use it, I'm only gonna use 1ml a day on my hairline  (you only need to use it once a day) so that should last me 50 days, but depending on my results I might try to lower the dosage and see how I do to save money lol. Did you order any in the end?

----------


## Hairismylife

> Yeah the premixed stuff is all ready to apply mate, you just have to choose what carrier you want them to put in for you! And the dosage all depends on how much you wanna use and how often you'll use it, I'm only gonna use 1ml a day on my hairline  (you only need to use it once a day) so that should last me 50 days, but depending on my results I might try to lower the dosage and see how I do to save money lol. Did you order any in the end?


 What result you have?

----------


## blondetooth

Can we just open up a liquid capluse of Dutasteride, Avodart, etc. and mix with a little vinegar and rub it on our scalps after dermarolling?

----------


## Greeno

I've not started on it yet, but It should be arriving in a few days I'll keep you all updated on how it goes ☺️ I'm really hoping it works well for me because I'm too scared to start propecia ATM, it just seems so risky with some off the possible side effects but we don't really have many options!

----------


## blondetooth

nothing will happen if you take a micro dose of fin, which is still very effective. .1 a day is good enough.

----------


## Greeno

Hmm yeah your right that a smaller dose should in theory mean the chance off betting side effects is less but there's some reports of people even getting them with small doses :/ what do you recommend starting on then .10 a day off fin if I do start? Or should I just get proscar and and cut it up for smaller amounts?

----------


## Omal

> Hmm yeah your right that a smaller dose should in theory mean the chance off betting side effects is less but there's some reports of people even getting them with small doses :/ what do you recommend starting on then .10 a day off fin if I do start? Or should I just get proscar and and cut it up for smaller amounts?


 lol if were this fanatical about sides we should just forget it

----------


## Greeno

Lol I'm hardly fanatical about it, I just don't wanna take something and end up being one of the unlucky people (although I admit the chances are small but not as small as Merck originally said ) that end up with the side effects permananently so like Ive already said that's why I'm gonna try RU first but if it doesn't work I'll probably end trying it if there's no better options

----------


## javvier

I am new to this forum, and I think its fantastic. I stopped my baldness in 1997 with finasteride and minoxidil and since 2002 with proxiphen instead of minoxidil, and have remained stable. 
But then I have recently come accross, in this forum, with this new component I hadn't heard before. 
Do you think I can mix 8839-RU with Proxiphen? Proxyphen includes various SODases, copper-binding peptides, and pyridine-N-Oxide hair growth stimulators. Here is its link: 
http://www.drproctor.com/hair-regrowth-products.htm
Thanks for your comments

----------


## burtandernie

I kind of asked in the other RU thread but anyone tried RU from http://www.aarc-chems.com/ru58841-liquid-solution? Its a lot cheaper than say anagen or kane which charge a lot for shipping.

----------


## warner8

id give it a try. 


> I kind of asked in the other RU thread but anyone tried RU from http://www.aarc-chems.com/ru58841-liquid-solution? Its a lot cheaper than say anagen or kane which charge a lot for shipping.

----------


## HMDWN

> I kind of asked in the other RU thread but anyone tried RU from http://www.aarc-chems.com/ru58841-liquid-solution? Its a lot cheaper than say anagen or kane which charge a lot for shipping.


 Is the RU from aarc-chems manufactured here in the USA or is it coming in from somewhere else?
Being I live in USA (SE-PA) and can easily find and purchase Evercleare and PG, if the RU from AARC will always be a "quality" product and not worry about getting a "bad batch" as I've read (like in post #2) some have received from other sources...I would buy the RU powder and mix my own.
RU is too expensive to be worried about getting a bad batch...that's bs!

----------


## LogicalBald068

Hello, yeah according to me RU is bit expensive than finasteride . But if you have had good results with finasteride chances are RU will work for you. 
*How it works ?*
Very similarly RU58841 is applicable for preventing hair loss which is rubbed in to the scalp directly into the affected hair follicles because it is not applied systemically it does not have systemic effects.
It acts directly on the affected hair follicles to block DHTs (Dihydrotestosterone) which is one of the natural hormones access to them. Hair follicles that are sensitive to DHT have to be exposed to DHT for a prolonged period before the miniaturization process begins.
Blocking DHT in hair follicles before they begin miniaturizing should stop the process in its tracks. In the hair follicles that have already begun miniaturizing, RU can stop them from proceeding with the process.
With the combination of minoxidil, which can promote hair regrowth? RU seems to not only stop the hair loss process in its tracks, but it also seems to be able to reverse it. This RU may very well be the hair loss solution everyone has been searching for 

----------


## burtandernie

No one knows if RU goes systemic and it probably does. To what extent is anyone guess, but if its absorbed then its hard to see why it wouldnt go systemic at all. Every topical in existence if it actually does anything is absorbed to some amount systemically so it seems RU would too.
RU just has so many unknowns about what happens to the RU if it did go systemic. Where does it all go and how fast does it get eliminated. Fin has all those questions answered even if it varies by person slightly.

----------


## Trizikio

Hey guys new poster.
So I have been using 0.5 mg fin ED since the last few months but can't handle the side effects.Same old sexual sides, brain fog, fatigue etc etc.

Looking to try RU at a lower dose first(i.e 2-3%).I would like to know if the RU at this dose has less sides than fin at 0.5 mg.Would definitely try it if that is the case.

----------

